#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Как же это работает?

## Legba

В снесенной теме, участница @*Нико* упомянула, что за некого человека (назовем его Х), который сидел в тюрьме,
долго молились буддийские монахи - вот он и вышел. Не будем вдаваться в подробности, так ли это. Вопрос в другом.
Каков, в принципе, механизм действия *молитвы за кого-либо*?
Что меня смущает:

1. По идее, всякий буддист практикует "четыре брахмавихары", ака "четыре безмерные".
Т.е. он по определению молится за *всех* ж.с., желая им счастья и причины счастья.
Кроме того, заметим, один из пунктов "четырех безмерных" - равностность.
Т.е. всякий буддист, и всякий буддийский монах, желает счастья и причин счастья всем живым существам в *равной* степени...
Что же происходит, если молятся *за кого-то*? Исчезает равностность? 
Я желаю счастья всем существам - а этому вот конкретно еще половничек набросьте?

2. Кармические результаты вроде пока никто не отменял. Если некто сидит в тюрьме, он создал для этого причины. Пока эти причины не исчерпаются,
он вроде как должен продолжать сидеть. С точки зрения Ваджраяны, сам сиделец может, используя "четыре опоры" уменьшить последствия накопленной дурной кармы.
Но как это может сделать кто-то *за* него? Нельзя же, к примеру, раскаяться вместо кого-то, или пообещать за кого-то что больше так делать не будешь?!

3. Предположим, Будда, в силу своего сострадания, как-то может повлиять на карму данного живого существа (по идее, так быть не может - но ладно).
Для чего же, тем не менее, нужны молитвы? Сострадательный и всеведающий Будда типа, не в курсе, что этому ж.с. необходимо помочь? Надо привлечь его внимание?
Тоже довольно странно, согласитесь. Учитывая, что вся активность Будды носит сострадательный и спонтанный характер - он в любом случае поможет ж.с., если это вообще технически возможно.


Я понимаю, как можно молиться *за кого-то*, если придерживаешься концепции богов - капризных начальников, как было у греков или скандинавов.
Ну действительно - жрец, возможно, лучше знает, как принести в жертву Зевсу какого-нибудь барана. Но как это может работать с точки зрения Дхармы - я понять не смог. Версии?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (28.08.2015), Антончик (28.08.2015), Евгений Шпагин (29.08.2015), Кузьмич (28.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Версия тут только одна, Легба. Когда у тебя самого недостаточно сил или заслуг, чтобы выровнять свою ситуацию, за тебя это может предметно сделать кто-то другой. Неоднократно сталкивалась с этим в жизни. Если молиться конкретно за одного человека, это не отменяет равностности, а просто фокусирует внимание... При этом достаточно предварительно вспомнить о 4-х безмерных... Но и подумать: всех люблю, но сегодня молюсь в частности именно за такого-то.

----------


## Legba

> Версия тут только одна, Легба. Когда у тебя самого недостаточно сил или заслуг, чтобы выровнять свою ситуацию, за тебя это может предметно сделать кто-то другой.


Почему Будда это не делает, по умолчанию, для всех ж.с.?




> Если молиться конкретно за одного человека, это не отменяет равностности, а просто фокусирует внимание...


Твое внимание более сфокусированно, ОК. И что? Чем это поможет?
А если, в конечном счете, помогает Будда - ему что, фокусировки не хватает?


Аргументации - ноль. Главный довод - "неоднократно сталкивалась с этим в жизни". А я - не сталкивался. И чего?
Если уж мы так гордимся интеллектуальным багажом буддизма, стоит подыскать соображения посостоятельней.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Legba, это просто рудименты политеизма. Как и обильной кучи иных аспектов в Дхарме. Все просто.
Как молились, скажем, Ганеше, который может одарить, а может и не одарить, так и спроецировали это на будд.
В противном случае, если образованное не-быдло(tm)-пандиты будут проповедовать быдлу(tm), что в "молитвах нет нужды"(C)Сараха, то простой народ этого не оценит.

С другой стороны, есть ответ более правильный, но он не лежит в рамках обще-махаянского дискурса, а скорее относится к области практической магии, которая тоже проникла в буддизм с самого начала.

----------


## Нико

> Почему Будда это не делает, по умолчанию, для всех ж.с.?
> 
> 
> Твое внимание более сфокусированно, ОК. И что? Чем это поможет?
> А если, в конечном счете, помогает Будда - ему что, фокусировки не хватает?
> 
> 
> Аргументации - ноль. Главный довод - "неоднократно сталкивалась с этим в жизни". А я - не сталкивался. И чего?
> Если уж мы так гордимся интеллектуальным багажом буддизма, стоит подыскать соображения посостоятельней.


Не фукай так сразу. Будда предметно это делал для множества существ, по ходу дела их освобождая. Но тех, у которых не хватило для для этого кармы и заслуг, он не смог освободить. 

Теперь - мы. Мы имеем подпитку, если соблюдаем Прибежище и иные обеты, если делаем практики, наделяющие нас благословением. Почему мы ни на что не способны? Способны как раз, особенно если у нас есть бодхичитта, которая даёт необыкновенную силу. И делаем это мы, а не будды. Но с их поддержкой, разумеется. Мы потенциально способны стать буддами. Поэтому не стоит уповать на Бога-творца, который якобы сидит где-то "наверху", а мы лишь -- грешные твари. Это не так.

----------


## Ондрий

А вообще, это конечно конкретный косяк - просить Будд и Бодхисаттв о чем-то, означает уличать их в невыполнении своих прямых обязанностей))) ибо помощь их всем без исключения жс безгранична, спонтанна и равностна, зрят они три времени, знают умы и пути всех жс, искусны в методах и прочая и прочая. 

Поэтому ответ нормального будды на любую молитву должен быть таков "чего тебе еще? я сам лучше знаю что тебе полезнее". Вот они и молчат))
Т.е. все что с человеком происходит - происходит с молчаливого одобрения и участия Будд.

Соответственно, все те же пресловутые ритуалы долгой жизни, не более чем религиозное шоу для увеселения публики. 
Т.к. будды "не смывают карму", то в зачет идут только личные навыки владения магическими практиками расяны.

----------

Legba (28.08.2015), Pedma Kalzang (29.08.2015), Антончик (28.08.2015), Дубинин (28.08.2015), Евгений Шпагин (29.08.2015), Кузьмич (28.08.2015), Паня (28.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. все что с человеком происходит - происходит с молчаливого одобрения и участия Будд.


Любая Ишваро-подобная конструкция обречена на это.

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А вообще, это конечно конкретный косяк - просить Будд и Бодхисаттв о чем-то, означает уличать их в невыполнении своих прямых обязанностей))) ибо помощь их всем без исключения жс безгранична, спонтанна и равностна, зрят они три времени, знают умы и пути всех жс, искусны в методах и прочая и прочая. 
> 
> Поэтому ответ нормального будды на любую молитву должен быть таков "чего тебе еще? я сам лучше знаю что тебе полезнее". Вот они и молчат))


Ну вот, казалось бы, да)) Вроде все логично - кому по карме легло - спонтанно помогли, остальные извините.
Молиться вроде и не к чему. Но это очень естественный вопрос - неужели пандиты за столько веков не придумали объяснение получше?
Ишвара с ними, с народными массами. У них в голове всяко будет политеизм, самого незатейливого свойства.
Но вот какие-нибудь ученые Наланды, и позднее - Тибета, неужели не задавались, периодически, вопросом - "ё-моё, а что же я, собственно, делаю?"

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну вот, казалось бы, да)) Вроде все логично - кому по карме легло - спонтанно помогли, остальные извините.
> Молиться вроде и не к чему. Но это очень естественный вопрос - неужели пандиты за столько веков не придумали объяснение получше?
> Ишвара с ними, с народными массами. У них в голове всяко будет политеизм, самого незатейливого свойства.
> Но вот какие-нибудь ученые Наланды, и позднее - Тибета, неужели не задавались, периодически, вопросом - "ё-моё, а что же я, собственно, делаю?"


Вопрос, действительно не простой. Более-менее в обще-махаянской теме видел объяснение у Гампопы на предмет сил бодхисаттв 8го левела. Они де могут "управлять" кармой жс перенося их в чистые земли, где их плохая карма не проявится, хоть и не исчезнет, но они в тепличных условиях успеют ее сами же и "очистить". Но это, как говорил Промокашка - "и я так могу". Приводил уже пример с тонущим котом и личным выбором, как апорией ровно по тому же самому Вашему вопросу.

----------

Legba (28.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот, казалось бы, да)) Вроде все логично - кому по карме легло - спонтанно помогли, остальные извините.
> Молиться вроде и не к чему. Но это очень естественный вопрос - неужели пандиты за столько веков не придумали объяснение получше?
> Ишвара с ними, с народными массами. У них в голове всяко будет политеизм, самого незатейливого свойства.
> Но вот какие-нибудь ученые Наланды, и позднее - Тибета, неужели не задавались, периодически, вопросом - "ё-моё, а что же я, собственно, делаю?"


Глупости. Это можно делать даже не уповая на будд и бодхисаттв, а самим являясь - последним. Всё в наших руках, как говорицо.

----------


## Ондрий

В тантрическом аспекте, я это могу расписать на раз. А вот с махаянской..

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> 1. По идее, всякий буддист практикует "четыре брахмавихары", ака "четыре безмерные".
> Т.е. он по определению молится за *всех* ж.с., желая им счастья и причины счастья.
> Кроме того, заметим, один из пунктов "четырех безмерных" - равностность.
> Т.е. всякий буддист, и всякий буддийский монах, желает счастья и причин счастья всем живым существам в *равной* степени...
> Что же происходит, если молятся *за кого-то*? Исчезает равностность? 
> Я желаю счастья всем существам - а этому вот конкретно еще половничек набросьте?


"За/для всех живых существ" это только намерение. Что-то же сделать реально для кого-то можно только при прямом контакте.




> 2. Кармические результаты вроде пока никто не отменял. Если некто сидит в тюрьме, он создал для этого причины. Пока эти причины не исчерпаются,
> он вроде как должен продолжать сидеть. С точки зрения Ваджраяны, сам сиделец может, используя "четыре опоры" уменьшить последствия накопленной дурной кармы.
> Но как это может сделать кто-то *за* него? Нельзя же, к примеру, раскаяться вместо кого-то, или пообещать за кого-то что больше так делать не будешь?!
> 
> 3. Предположим, Будда, в силу своего сострадания, как-то может повлиять на карму данного живого существа (по идее, так быть не может - но ладно).
> Для чего же, тем не менее, нужны молитвы? Сострадательный и всеведающий Будда типа, не в курсе, что этому ж.с. необходимо помочь? Надо привлечь его внимание?
> Тоже довольно странно, согласитесь. Учитывая, что вся активность Будды носит сострадательный и спонтанный характер - он в любом случае поможет ж.с., если это вообще технически возможно.


А кто его полностью знает окромя Будды, как конкретно работают законы причинно-следственных связей, и какие возможности дает их знание? Вот улыбнешься человеку, а он среагирует - улыбнется или может и в морду даст, тем самым "усугубит" эту часть своей кармы в ту или иную сторону. Вот и создаст Будда (или активность опытного практика) нужные обстоятельства, там следователю нальют вовремя, и он довольным будет в нужный момент, и судье там чего такого, и т.д. по цепочке  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

@*Нико*, еще раз. Последний. Читаем внимательно)

1. У Х накоплена карма, и он пожинает ее последствия. Сидит, к примеру, в тюрьме.
2. Предположим, у него хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, просто в силу сострадания, а не потому, что попросили - помогает ему. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку излишни.
3. Предположим, у него *не* хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, чисто технически, помочь ему не может. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку бессмысленны.

----------


## Legba

> Вот и создаст Будда (или активность опытного практика) нужные обстоятельства, там следователю нальют вовремя, и он довольным будет в нужный момент, и судье там чего такого, и т.д. по цепочке


Это-то понятно. Вопрос, почему Будду (или опытного практика) нужно *уговаривать* помочь.

----------


## Neroli

> В снесенной теме, участница @*Нико* упомянула, что за некого человека (назовем его Х), который сидел в тюрьме,
> долго молились буддийские монахи - вот он и вышел. Не будем вдаваться в подробности, так ли это. Вопрос в другом.
> Каков, в принципе, механизм действия *молитвы за кого-либо*?


А что непонятно? Все ссали в подъезде и Х. ссал. Х. посадили, а остальных нет. Будда восстановил справедливость.

----------

Доня (29.08.2015), Иван Денисов (30.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Глупости. Это можно делать даже не уповая на будд и бодхисаттв, а самим являясь - последним. Всё в наших руках, как говорицо.


Ну ОК, ты, допустим, бодхисаттва. Не возражаю)) И что, тебе нужно помолиться, чтобы ты кому-то помогла?

----------


## Legba

> А что непонятно? Все ссали в подъезде и Х. ссал. Х. посадили, а остальных нет. Будда восстановил справедливость.


Вопрос в том, почему для восстановления справедливости Будду 10 лет уговаривали сотни людей))

----------


## Шенпен

> 3. Предположим, у него *не* хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, чисто технически, помочь ему не может. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку бессмысленны.


По определению хватает, иначе-бы Нико про него не знала.Так-что этот пункт можно отбросить.

----------


## Ондрий

> 1. У Х накоплена карма, и он пожинает ее последствия. Сидит, к примеру, в тюрьме.
> 2. Предположим, у него хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, просто в силу сострадания, а не потому, что попросили - помогает ему. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку излишни.
> 3. Предположим, у него *не* хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, чисто технически, помочь ему не может. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку бессмысленны.


Эээ. А нет ли тут в п.2 и п.3 некоего противоречия положениям собственно самого учения?
Я к тому, что если у некоего Х хватает или не хватает кармы и заслуг, то наличие Будды тут вовсе излишне, т.к. Будды не могут менять карму (везде написано, цитат не будет). У тебя есть причины для переживаемых последствий - ты их переживаешь. Если нет - то нет. Если они закончились - ты их не переживаешь более. Вмешательство будд тут нарушает их же положения учения о карме.

----------


## Legba

> По определению хватает, иначе-бы Нико про него не знала.Так-что этот пункт можно отбросить.


Можно не отбрасывать, ситуация ведь гипотетическая. Стоит рассмотреть весь спектр возможностей))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это-то понятно. Вопрос, почему Будду (или опытного практика) нужно *уговаривать* помочь.





> "За/для всех живых существ" это только намерение. Что-то же сделать реально для кого-то можно только при прямом контакте.


Реализация же не растворение и становление Богом, который есть все сущее и непрерывно осознающий такого себя. Т.е. нужно звать, потому и ритуалов и молитв уйма.

----------


## Neroli

> Вопрос в том, почему для восстановления справедливости Будду 10 лет уговаривали сотни людей))


А может у них там время по другому течет?

Слышали наверное:

_Мужик спрашивает у Бога:

- Господи, что для Тебя вечность?
- Один миг.
- А что для Тебя миллион долларов?
- Один грош.
- Господи, дай мне один грош!
- Хорошо, подожди один миг._

----------

Чагна Дордже (28.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Эээ. А нет ли тут в п.2 и п.3 некоего противоречия положениям собственно самого учения?
> Я к тому, что если у некоего Х хватает или не хватает кармы и заслуг, то наличие Будды тут вовсе излишне, т.к. *Будды не могут менять карму (везде написано, цитат не будет)*. У тебя есть причины для переживаемых последствий - ты их переживаешь. Если нет - то нет. Если они закончились - ты их не переживаешь более. Вмешательство будд тут нарушает их же положения учения о карме.


Согласен, целиком и полностью. Пункты являлись ответом на тезис @*Нико*:



> Будда предметно это делал для множества существ, по ходу дела их освобождая. Но тех, у которых не хватило для для этого кармы и заслуг, он не смог освободить.


 Мне тоже кажется, что так не бывает. Но "пункты" демонстрируют, что, даже если принять этот тезис - все равно ничего не выходит))

----------


## Legba

> Реализация же не растворение и становление Богом, который есть все сущее и непрерывно осознающий такого себя. Т.е. нужно звать, потому и ритуалов и молитв уйма.


 :EEK!:  А всеведение у Будды - на что?!
А учитывая способности бодхисаттв на бхуми, у них тоже проблем с информированностью не возникает.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А всеведение у Будды - на что?!


А что есть всеведение в действительности? Для вас это "становление Богом, который есть все сущее и непрерывно осознающий такого себя", или крутой телек, который кажет все каналы  :Smilie:  ? технически то иных вариантов нет, чтобы все знать. Насколько я помню, всеведение, это про понимание природы происходящего и соответственно наличие знаний, что с этим происходящим можно сделать.

----------


## Ондрий

упадеша для тех, кто не в курсе - праведники народов не знакомых со Словом Божьим (прошлые и ныне живущие) не попадают в адЪ, хотя и  рай им пока не светит. Но вот если ознакомился - тогда у тебя совсем другой расклад.

----------

Legba (28.08.2015), Pedma Kalzang (29.08.2015), Pema Sonam (28.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (28.08.2015), Кузьмич (31.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А что есть всеведение в действительности? Для вас это "становление Богом, который есть все сущее и непрерывно осознающий такого себя", или крутой телек, который кажет все каналы  ? технически то иных вариантов нет, чтобы все знать.


Откуда тут Бог взялся - я не в курсе. ИМХО - это такая большая Википедия, в которой содержится вся полнота информации.
Ну или ОК, пусть будет телек - показывающий все каналы одновременно (видимо).

----------


## Максим&

> А всеведение у Будды - на что?!
> А учитывая способности бодхисаттв на бхуми, у них тоже проблем с информированностью не возникает.


Все ведение Будды на то чтоб всеведать и молитвы наши ему не нужны ибо и так благ и мудр и в курсе. Но ламы его по наущению свыше повелели богомольцам совершать оные, дабы люд набожный вконец не обленился, не заплесневел от эгоизма своего, а периодически,  возносил прошения желая добра ближнему своему и сам от этого преисполняясь добром. 
Но в принципе это можно заменить и метта-медитацией.

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Но в принципе это можно заменить и метта-медитацией.


Ага. Причем если медитацию на брахмавихары Будда предписывал напрямую, то вот "наущение свыше" в Сутрах как-то не фигурирует.

----------

Инга Че (28.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Откуда тут Бог взялся - я не в курсе.


Ну Бог же это всё) 




> ИМХО - это такая большая Википедия, в которой содержится вся полнота информации.
> Ну или ОК, пусть будет телек - показывающий все каналы одновременно (видимо).


Ага вся инфа на текущий момент по всему сущему, и Будда непосредственно ее каждый момент воспринимает и осознает, и как супермен везде всех спасает. А так как он круче, то он как бесчисленное множество суперменов))

Что в текстах нет пояснений по "всеведению" или везде объясняется как про большую Википедию? Я понимаю всеведение как, что Будда способен осознать полностью конкретную ситуацию, и так как он знает природу происходящего, то он полностью понимает эту ситуацию со всеми тонкостями, и знает как эту ситуацию можно развернуть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Версии?


Традиционный, то есть настоящий, буддизм на самом деле гораздо более спиритуален, чем это представляется позитивистски ориентированным Западным последователям.
Их ум глубоко заражен господствующим в западной культуре материализмом, и именно это материалистическое воззрение они пытаются усмотреть в буддизме, объявляя все, что не вписывается в данную концепцию, "рудиментами индуизма" (или как-то еще). Страшно же утратить привычную парадигму.
Я уже приводил как-то примеры из высказываний современных лам на эту тему (о спиритуальности), сейчас неохота искать.

----------

Aion (29.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2015), Максим& (28.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ага. Причем если медитацию на брахмавихары Будда предписывал напрямую, то вот "наущение свыше" в Сутрах как-то не фигурирует.


Ещё не все терма открыты. Может что и обрящем вскоре. А может наги утаили по неизвестной нам причине:-)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне тоже кажется, что так не бывает. Но "пункты" демонстрируют, что, даже если принять этот тезис - все равно ничего не выходит))


Нико говорит только так, как ее учили, неуиноватая она)). А именно - продвигается тезис про некие кармические связи будд с конкретным *конечным* набором жс (смешно). Мол, корешились они в прошлом или вообще хоть как-то пересеклись, значит у такого-то будды ты состоишь в списках на гуманитарную помощь. Если нет, то ситуация как у нас, например, с прошлыми буддами уже ушедшими в нирвану - нам они не помогли, потому что *ничего о нас не знали*. Так вот их учат, невзирая на обеты и способности будд помогать именно *всем* ж.с. 

Т.е. налицо нагло ))) декларируется нарушение обета буддой - спасти всех ж.с., но будды прошлого, выходит, нарушили их и ушли в нирвану, потом пришел следующий - не всем помог и тоже ушел, потом придет еще один и т.д. Если бы не было махаянской концепции "угасания" будд (а она есть, это в тантре иначе), можно было бы фантазировать, что прошлые будды все еще работают. Тогда возникает другая проблема - если прошлые будды все еще работают (сохраняя в чистоте свой обет помогать всем ж.с.), то зачем тогда такая куча других будд? Одного не хватает? Отвечают - потому что будды имеют кармические связи с *конкретными* персонажами, вот это все. Круг замкнулся.

Ответ частично можно найти в довольно занятной концепции (встречал в хинаяне, может и в других колесницах есть), что будды вращающие Колесо (т.е. анагамины находящиеся на пути 12ти деяний) *не равны* силами и способностями. И хинаянские будды не эманируют кучу тел в разных мирах, а работают прямо с теми с кем довелось пересечься. Тогда все начинает волшебно работать. Но в махаяне и выше - Будды обязаны иметь равные способности т.к. прабхасвара/дхармодая/источник реальности у всех одинаковые.

Я ж говорю и повторю снова - что единственные нормальные школы чистого буддизма без таких вот логических проблем - это первые школы ранней хинаяны. Все остальное, включая махаяну - синкретичное нагромождение разных верований под крышей термина "Буддадхарма". Я не говорю, будто это что-то плохое(C), просто декларирую проблему.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.08.2015), Дубинин (28.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот, нашел эту тему:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....льность

----------


## Сергей Хос

Своего рода резюме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post592055

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот, нашел эту тему:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....льность


Сергей, но ведь мы ровно о том же и говорим, вот и Ваша цитата подтверждает, что молитвы бесполезны, если:


Никогда не существует даже малейшего, на одно мгновение, разделения или препятствий, отделяющих Будду от всех живых существ. Благословение Будды непрерывно произывает умы всех живых существ, оказывая на них свое влияние, независимо от того, знают они об этом, или нет.Просветленная активность Будды служит счастью и процветанию всех существ. Это есть так называемая "скрытая" активность Будды. Речь здесь о том, что Будда является подлинной причиной всякого счастья (bde ba’i rgyu). *Любое благо, с которым мы можем встретиться в жизни, есть прямое следствие благословения Будды*. *Любые обстоятельства, ведущие к счастью (bde ba’i rkyen) также являются прямым результатом его благословения.*
_Khenpo Chöga, устный комментарий на Бодхичарья-аватару

_и зачем о чем-то еще просить будд, если они сами прекрасно справляются?

максимум, что приходит в голову, это процесс истовой молитвы вызывающий эйфорическое состояние направленности ума на благое, и если это делать регулярно, ум и меняется, т.е. сосуд в который "стекает" постоянное  благословение будд становиться чище и все такое.. но это же просто уловка для ума, а не прямой механизм "попросил - получил".

----------

Legba (28.08.2015), Pedma Kalzang (29.08.2015), Антончик (29.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и зачем о чем-то еще просить будд, если они сами прекрасно справляются?


Будды и бодхисаттвы излучают благословляющую энергию непрерывно, подобно солнцу.
А молитвы и устремления подобны линзе, собирающей эти лучи в одной точке )))))

----------

Нико (29.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Будды и бодхисаттвы излучают благословляющую энергию непрерывно, подобно солнцу.
> А молитвы и устремления подобны линзе, собирающей эти лучи в одной точке )))))


Это Сергей просто слова. Не достаточно накидать цитат с видом Знатока Тайн Востока и напустив туману, убежать)). А вы, западники, разбирайтесь как хотите. вот и разбираемся как работает "молитва".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это Сергей просто слова.


Так и весь буддизм - это по большей части "просто слова".
Как и любая религия.
Называется - "Дхарма", аспект речи. Один из объектов Прибежища. ))))

----------

Фил (28.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так и весь буддизм - это по большей части "просто слова".
> Как и любая религия.
> Называется - "Дхарма", аспект речи. Один из объектов Прибежища. ))))


Согласен.
Достаточно странно выяснять, как работает бытовая магия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В снесенной теме, участница @*Нико* упомянула, что за некого человека (назовем его Х), который сидел в тюрьме,
> долго молились буддийские монахи - вот он и вышел. Не будем вдаваться в подробности, так ли это. Вопрос в другом.
> Каков, в принципе, механизм действия *молитвы за кого-либо*?
> ...
> 
> Я понимаю, как можно молиться *за кого-то*, если придерживаешься концепции богов - капризных начальников, как было у греков или скандинавов.
> Ну действительно - жрец, возможно, лучше знает, как принести в жертву Зевсу какого-нибудь барана. Но как это может работать с точки зрения Дхармы - я понять не смог. *Версии*?


Думаю, что пожеланиями мы не воздействуем на накопленные внутренние потенции человека, дающие возможность человеку переживать тото-или-тото, то есть на то что в Учении Будды называется - накопленная карма.

Пожеланиями мы воздействуем на - сопутствующие условия.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так и весь буддизм - это по большей части "просто слова".
> Как и любая религия.
> Называется - "Дхарма", аспект речи. Один из объектов Прибежища. ))))


Атнють. Клевещите-с, сударь, на буддизм. В нем есть и логика, и объяснения механизмов и доказательства по множеству аспектов. Скажите уж проще - "обсуждать это мне лениво" т.к. ваши ответы ничем не лучше известного "на все воля Божья".

----------

Нико (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> буддизм. В нем есть и логика, и объяснения механизмов и доказательства


И тем не менее, все это - "просто слова".
Точнее, Слово Будды, или Дхарма ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> И тем не менее, все это - "просто слова".
> Точнее, Слово Будды, или Дхарма ))))


И что информативного в Вашем сообщении?

Кстати, я соглашусь с ним - для большинства это именно так, все это просто слова.

----------

Нико (29.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что информативного в Вашем сообщении?


Это прямой ответ на ваше утверждение:



> Это Сергей просто слова.


И информативен данный ответ ровно настолько, насколько ваше утверждение содержательно: продумайте содержательность собственного утверждения, и вам станет ясной информативность моего ответа.

----------

Шенпен (28.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

А Будде пофиг сидельцы, голодающие и иные- ибо это проявление сансары- он же не мать-тереза. Его помощь- диктуется рационализмом- избавления от 3-го вида страдания- взаимообусловленности. Отсель- если страдание- приводит к отречению- страдай и не дёргайся.. Но если представитель Будды- в красной тунике- соединит- симпатию к нирване- с избавлением от конкретики..(тюрма например), тогда- я (Будда)- так и быть- подключусь. Вот.

----------

Legba (28.08.2015), Евгений Шпагин (29.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> И информативен данный ответ ровно настолько, насколько ваше утверждение содержательно: продумайте содержательность собственного утверждения, и вам станет ясной информативность моего ответа.


Содержательность предполагает, что читатель уже ознакомлен с предыдущими утверждениями. Тред - не твиттер с не-связанными сообщениями. Впрочем, Ваше мнение предельно понятно - "потому, что гладиолус"

----------

Нико (29.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

вот и до теодицеи добрались  :Smilie:  скоро придем к кальвинизму детерминизму, что вполне канонично в данном случае
есть,впрочем, альтернативный вариант, предлагаемый внерелигиозными колдунами - молитвы и проч. безотносительно адресата являются инструментами "фокусирования воли", магического воздействия
Сюда же попадет и вся крия, и дхарани, как еще более яркие примеры.

----------


## PampKin Head

Если у тебя проблемы от нечеловеческих существ (если могут быть от человеческих, то чем плохи в этом вопросе нечеловеки), то прямой контакт с более сильным нечеловеческим существом (ака крёсный папа или нечеловеческий отморозок) может решить подобного рода проблемы.

Такой вариант.

----------


## PampKin Head

Карму может Будды и не могут аннигилировать у других, а вот устранить вторичные причины и условия для проявления кармы - так вполне способны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Кстати, а вот как работает карма? Например, Петров дал монаху Иванову булку с колбасой. Иванов же обещает, что у Петрова будет три булки с икрой и вообще он родится на небе.
Ясно, что Иванову по-другому нельзя. Но каков механизм? Как именно колбаса превращается в икру и благое рождение?

----------

Андрей Урбанович (28.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Атнють. Клевещите-с, сударь, на буддизм. В нем есть и логика, и объяснения механизмов и доказательства по множеству аспектов. ... ваши ответы ничем не лучше известного "на все воля Божья".


Есть и логика, и объяснения механизмов и доказательства по множеству аспектов.
Только все они основываются на недоказуемых, то есть на экспериментально не проверяемых предпосылках.
Что ни чем не лучше известного "на все воля Божья".

Поэтому - религия. Просто в силу того, что в качестве метода развития в ней широко используется своего рода "йога мышления", многие ошибочно полагают, что это не религия, а философия такая.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только все *они основываются на недоказуемых, то есть на экспериментально не проверяемых предпосылках.*


Ангуттара Никая V.28
*Самадханга сутта*
Факторы сосредоточения
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm
...
И далее, с отбрасыванием счастья и страдания, – так же, как перед этим исчезли радость и горе, – он входит и остается в четвертой джхане: осознанности, очищенной беспристрастием (упекха-сати-париcуддхи), ни счастье, ни страдании (адукхам-асукха).
Он сидит, наполняя свое тело чистым, ярким осознанием, так что во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено чистым, ярким осознанием.
Точно так же как человек, который сидит, обернутый с головы до ног в белую ткань, так что нет ни одной части его тела, которую бы не покрывала белая ткань; так и монах сидит, наполняя свое тело чистым, ярким осознанием, так что во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено чистым, ярким осознанием. Это четвертый способ развития пятифакторного благородного сосредоточения.
И далее, монах хорошо овладевает своей настройкой (нимитта) рефлексии, хорошо следит за ней, хорошо созерцает ее, хорошо настраивает ее (хорошо постигает ее) с помощью распознавания (паннья).
Точно так же как один человек созерцает другого, или стоящий человек созерцает сидящего, или сидящий созерцает лежащего; так, монахи, и монах хорошо овладевает своей настройкой (нимитта) рефлексии, хорошо следит за ней, хорошо созерцает ее, хорошо настраивает ее (хорошо постигает ее) с помощью распознавания (паннья). Это пятый способ развития пятифакторного благородного правильного сосредоточения.

*Когда монах таким образом развил и усовершенствовал пятифакторное благородное правильное сосредоточение*, то на какое бы из шести высших знаний он ни обратил свой ум, чтобы постичь и осознать его, он может пережить это знание на собственном опыте, как только есть такая возможность.
...
Предположим, что на подставке стоит кувшин с водой, наполненный до краев водой, так что из него может пить ворона. Если сильный человек наклонит его в любую сторону, вода выльется?
– Да, господин.
Аналогично, когда монах таким образом развил и усовершенствовал пятифакторное благородное правильное сосредоточение, то на какое бы из шести высших знаний он ни обратил свой ум, чтобы постичь и осознать его, он может пережить это знание на собственном опыте, как только есть такая возможность.
Предположим, что на ровной земле, ограниченный по сторонам плотинами, установлен прямоугольный резервуар с водой, доверху наполненный водой, так что из него может пить ворона. Если сильный человек ослабит плотины в любом месте, вода выльется?
– Да, господин ...
Предположим, что на перекрестке четырех дорог на ровной земле стоит колесница, запряженная чистокровными лошадьми, ждущая с лежащими наготове кнутами, так что умелый возница, объездчик укрощаемых лошадей, может войти на нее, и взяв поводья в левую руку, а кнуты в правую, поехать куда угодно и обратно, в любое место и по любой дороге, которая ему нравится; аналогично, когда монах таким образом развил и усовершенствовал пятифакторное благородное правильное сосредоточение, то на какое бы из шести высших знаний он ни обратил свой ум, чтобы постичь и осознать его, он может пережить это знание на собственном опыте, как только есть такая возможность.
...
*Если он хочет, он видит* – с помощью божественного зрения, очищенного и превосходящего человеческое, – *как существа умирают и возрождаются, и он распознает, как они бывают низшими и высшими, прекрасными и уродливыми, счастливыми и несчастными в соответствии с их кармой: "Эти существа, – которые были наделены плохим поведением тела, речи и ума, которые оскорбляли благородных личностей, придерживались неверных взглядов и предпринимали действия под влиянием неверных взглядов, – с разрушением тела, после смерти, возродились в сфере обездоленности, с плохой участью, в нижних мирах, в аду. Но те существа, – которые были наделены хорошим поведением тела, речи и ума, которые не оскорбляли благородных личностей, которые придерживались верных взглядов и предпринимали действия под влиянием верных взглядов, – с разрушением тела, после смерти, возродились с хорошей участью, в небесном мире". Так – с помощью божественного зрения, очищенного и превосходящего человеческое, – он видит, как существа умирают и возрождаются, и он распознает, как они бывают низшими и высшими, прекрасными и уродливыми, счастливыми и несчастными в соответствии с их кармой. Он может пережить это на собственном опыте, как только есть такая возможность.*


пятифакторное благородное правильное сосредоточение ===>* samma-samadhi*

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, а вот как работает карма? Например, Петров дал монаху Иванову булку с колбасой. Иванов же обещает, что у Петрова будет три булки с икрой и вообще он родится на небе.
> Ясно, что Иванову по-другому нельзя. Но каков механизм? Как именно колбаса превращается в икру и благое рождение?


Давайте же мне эту колбасу, садитесь поудобнее, я расскажу вам о карме! ))))

----------

Кузьмич (31.08.2015), Максим Петровский (29.08.2015), Нико (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> с разрушением тела, после смерти, возродились с хорошей участью, в небесном мире". Так – *с помощью божественного зрения, очищенного и превосходящего человеческое*, – он видит, как существа умирают и возрождаются, и он распознает, как они бывают низшими и высшими, прекрасными и уродливыми, счастливыми и несчастными в соответствии с их кармой. 
> Он может пережить это на собственном опыте, как только есть такая возможность.


Научное доказательство - это независимая экспериментальная подтверждаемость некоего наблюдаемого эффекта. С помощью обычного зрения, человеческого.

Когда речь заходит о *божественном зрении, очищенном и превосходящем человеческое*, это уже религия.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Научное доказательство - это независимая экспериментальная подтверждаемость некоего наблюдаемого эффекта. С помощью обычного зрения, человеческого.
> 
> Когда речь заходит о *божественном зрении, очищенном и превосходящем человеческое*, это уже религия.


Микроскоп - в некотором смысле, божественное очищеное зрение... Или кто-то может видеть микробов обычным зрением? Nадо ли верить в микробов, не будучи способным видеть их обычным зрением?

Дхьяны относятся к мирским достижениям и не являются исключительно буддийскими.

----------


## Ондрий

все можно.

- Божественная сила - это произведение божественной массы на божественное ускорение.
- Неправильно, сын мой. Божественная сила есть производная божественного импульса по божественному времени.

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

+ кто мешает завести божественное, очищенное зрение? Есть методики

----------

Нико (29.08.2015), Ондрий (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Микроскоп - в некотором смысле, божественное очищенное зрение...


Нет, микроскоп - это ни в каком смысле не божественное очищеное зрение. Это инструментальное усиление органов чувств, даже если микроскоп - электронный.
Метод исследования в науке - данные органов чувств (усиленные приборами) + аналитическая деятельность рассудка.

Если же для подтверждения гипотезы что-то требуется увидеть "очищенным божественным зрением" - это религия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> + кто мешает завести божественное, очищенное зрение? Есть методики


А тут затык в том, что в разных религиях "божественным оком" видят разное.
Не получается независимый доказательный эксперимент. Ведь в нем требуется, чтобы разные исследователи получили одинаковый результат, только тогда эффект будет признан объективно наблюдаемым ))))
И буддизм тут, со своей идеей кармы, высших и низших миров, перерождений и прочего, находится в общем ряду со всеми прочими религиями.
Методологически - не лучше и не хуже.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, микроскоп - это ни в каком смысле не божественное очищеное зрение. Это инструментальное усиление органов чувств, даже если микроскоп - электронный.
> Метод исследования в науке - данные органов чувств (усиленные приборами) + аналитическая деятельность рассудка.
> 
> Если же что-то требуется для подтверждения увидеть "очищенным божественным зрением" - это религия.


T.e. вы не верите в способность развития мозга и органов чувств? считаете, что 10% кпд использования серого вещества - это предел мечтаний?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> T.e. вы не верите в способность развития мозга и органов чувств? считаете, что 10% кпд использования серого вещества - это предел мечтаний?


Я говорю о том, чем религия отличается от науки с точки зрения методологии исследования реальности.
Во что я верю - это совершенно посторонний вопрос, не по теме.

----------


## PampKin Head

"Указания по вхождению в джхану":

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/brasington/jhana3.htm


Исследование энцефалограммы Ли Брейсингтона в джханах:

Working Paper presented at the 2008 Mind and Life Conference: EEG Power and Coherence Analysis of an Expert Meditator in the Eight Jhanas (MS-Word file). 

http://www.leighb.com/EEG%20Power%20...20JhanasV5.doc

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я говорю о том, чем религия отличается от науки с точки зрения методологии исследования реальности.
> Во что я верю - это совершенно посторонний вопрос, не по теме.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

1. Усиление акцента на ком-то никак не умаляет равностностного отношения и пожелания счастья всем остальным, равно как мать больше ухаживает за больным на данный момент ребенком. Ее отношение к остальным детям все также полно любви и пожелания счастья.

2. Разгрести последствия чужой кармы не могут даже Будды за другое существо. Но можно добавить условия для проявления благих семян у того же сидящего в тюрьме. И применить искусные методы по совокупности. Карма не камень. Она проявляется гибко. Сидение в тюрьме - совокупность причин и условий. Одной причины или одного условия не будет хватать, чел. выйдет из тюрьмы, например. Раскаяться ЗА кого-то нельзя. Но можно поспособствовать правильными действиями, чтобы он это сделал. 

3. Молитвы нужны для молящегося)) А также тому, кто знает, что за него молятся, тоже становится порой полегче. Это все химеры ума. То приближаются, то при свете отлетают. Молитвы,значится, это как бы свет. Бывает так, что чтобы достичь определенного уровня понимания, нужно, как условие, именно определенного вида страдание. Если человек не получит это условие, он, возможно, не будет расти в буддийском смысле. Буддам виднее общая цепочка. Без подрезки ветвей не будет формы у рододендрона.

Если тебя просят за кого-то помолиться, надо помолиться. Чего зря время тратить на размышления - поможет ли. Монахи не отказывают никому. Вряд ли стоит думать, что из тюрьмы выходят в силу молитвы только лишь. О всяких энергетических колебаниях пространства упоминать не буду. Но, полагаю, что кармические связи могут творить невероятные для сознания обывателя вещи. У меня сейчас крайне тяжелый по увязыванию всех дел период. Два дня назад было особенно на пределе, и мне стало страшновато, что не удержу поводья, ну, я попросила помолиться за меня моего многолетнего учителя геше, который вскоре будет настоятелем Гьюто. Он, по-видимому, проходит ритрит молчания. Но он мне прислал три картинки и текст в вотсапе. Мне стало легче увязывать дела)))) Причем все заторы ушли как засосались в воронку. Он как раз был тем самым условием, которое помогло моему сознанию найти наиболее грамотное решение....наверное...через картиночки. Хошь верь, хошь нет. Не поверила бы, еслиб это было б не со мной..... Вот что крест животворящий делаеть :Stick Out Tongue:   А, может, мой ум придумал весь этот мир с БФ и геше впридачу. И сам великий буддизм. И вообще вы мне все снитесь.

Удивительно,как порой мыслят застарелые, казалось бы, буддисты) Оказывается, они тоже болеют буддийской ветрянкой в зрелом возрасте.....

----------


## PampKin Head

> А тут затык в том, что в разных религиях "божественным оком" видят разное.
> Не получается независимый доказательный эксперимент. Ведь в нем требуется, чтобы разные исследователи получили одинаковый результат, только тогда эффект будет признан объективно наблюдаемым ))))
> И буддизм тут, со своей идеей кармы, высших и низших миров, перерождений и прочего, находится в общем ряду со всеми прочими религиями.
> Методологически - не лучше и не хуже.


Может у них "божественные оки" разные?  

что говорить о божественным зрении, если с обычным такие телеги http://lifehacker.ru/2015/06/13/blue/
*Почему люди не видели синий цвет до недавнего времени*

----------

Максим Петровский (29.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я говорю о том, чем религия отличается от науки с точки зрения методологии исследования реальности.


Религия да, у нее другие задачи. Но практическая магия - не должна отличаться. В противном случае - это будет такой же болтовней ("просто слова" - ваш термин) как и религия.

Кстати 2Пампкин - 10% это расхожий миф. он на все 100 работает.

----------


## PampKin Head

Да и психологический факультет в университетах еще не забанен. Тоже, между прочим, наука. )

Так и паровоз на 100! )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> практическая магия - не должна отличаться. В противном случае - это будет такой же болтовней ("просто слова" - ваш термин) как и религия.


Тут целых 140 страниц наговорили на эту тему.
Наглядная иллюстрация к пословице "Болтать - не мешки ворочать". ))))

----------


## Нико

> Сергей, но ведь мы ровно о том же и говорим, вот и Ваша цитата подтверждает, что молитвы бесполезны, если:
> 
> 
> Никогда не существует даже малейшего, на одно мгновение, разделения или препятствий, отделяющих Будду от всех живых существ. Благословение Будды непрерывно произывает умы всех живых существ, оказывая на них свое влияние, независимо от того, знают они об этом, или нет.Просветленная активность Будды служит счастью и процветанию всех существ. Это есть так называемая "скрытая" активность Будды. Речь здесь о том, что Будда является подлинной причиной всякого счастья (bde ba’i rgyu). *Любое благо, с которым мы можем встретиться в жизни, есть прямое следствие благословения Будды*. *Любые обстоятельства, ведущие к счастью (bde ba’i rkyen) также являются прямым результатом его благословения.*
> _Khenpo Chöga, устный комментарий на Бодхичарья-аватару
> 
> _и зачем о чем-то еще просить будд, если они сами прекрасно справляются?
> 
> максимум, что приходит в голову, это процесс истовой молитвы вызывающий эйфорическое состояние направленности ума на благое, и если это делать регулярно, ум и меняется, т.е. сосуд в который "стекает" постоянное  благословение будд становиться чище и все такое.. но это же просто уловка для ума, а не прямой механизм "попросил - получил".


Молитвами, как и сексом, лучше заниматься, а не рассуждать о них.

----------


## Нико

> Ну ОК, ты, допустим, бодхисаттва. Не возражаю)) И что, тебе нужно помолиться, чтобы ты кому-то помогла?


Я не бодхисаттва, но стремлюсь к идеалу, так сказать. Молитва не всегда нужна, чтобы кому-то помочь. Однако не бывает лишней).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне интересны два пункта.

На будд уповают, как на золотую рыбку. Они должны помогать самсарным существам, причём так, как эти самсарные себе это мыслят, а иначе это лажа. 

Плюс буддам предъявляются претензии, что они, дескать, не доводят до крутого результата всех равностно и одновременно, а то, что, возможно, эта помощь все таки делается в той мере, в какой это возможно при обратной связи существа с Буддой, и что было бы, если б Будды вообще бы не помогали - проверить нельзя. Возможно, помощи будд многие и не чувствуют?

Ну, и вообще быть светочем самому себе как то все время забывается. И все надеются на дядьку на небесах.....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласен.
> Достаточно странно выяснять, как работает бытовая магия.


Тантрический путь = бытовая магия? Думаю, @*Нико* с вами не согласится ))))

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Тема интересная- несколько монахов могут освободить сидельца из темницы, а тысячи монахов+великие йоги и сиддхи современности+тьмы и тьмы ринпоче с тулку, некоторые из них считаются чуть ли не бодхисаттвами-махасаттвами+миллионы неравнодушных  к теме "фри Тибета" людей по всему миру не могут силой молитв освободить Тибет от Китая. Какая-то несостыковка, однако. Или будды трех времен не хотят свободы Тибета?

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> А тут затык в том, что в разных религиях "божественным оком" видят разное.
> Не получается независимый доказательный эксперимент. Ведь в нем требуется, чтобы разные исследователи получили одинаковый результат, только тогда эффект будет признан объективно наблюдаемым ))))
> И буддизм тут, со своей идеей кармы, высших и низших миров, перерождений и прочего, находится в общем ряду со всеми прочими религиями.
> *Методологически - не лучше и не хуже*.


Интересный момент. Вам сколько из мировых религий известно, допускающих т.н. "спасение" без обязательного, тотального и безусловного уверования в предлагаемую картину мира?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Впрочем, Ваше мнение предельно понятно - "потому, что гладиолус"


А вот такой вариант ответа вы относите к категории "потому что гладиолус"? ))))




> Если у тебя проблемы от нечеловеческих существ (если могут быть от человеческих, то чем плохи в этом вопросе нечеловеки), то прямой контакт с более сильным нечеловеческим существом (ака крёсный папа или нечеловеческий отморозок) может решить подобного рода проблемы.
> 
> Такой вариант.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая-то несостыковка, однако. Или будды трех времен не хотят свободы Тибета?


Возможно, что и не хотят, ведь оккупация и разрушение стали непосредственной причиной распространения тиб. буддизма по всему миру ))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2015), Максим& (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Интересный момент. Вам сколько из мировых религий известно, допускающих т.н. "спасение" без обязательного, тотального и безусловного уверования в предлагаемую картину мира?


а чем в этом плане буддизм принципиально отличается от прочих верований?

----------


## Максим&

> Тема интересная- несколько монахов могут освободить сидельца из темницы, а тысячи монахов+великие йоги и сиддхи современности+тьмы и тьмы ринпоче с тулку, некоторые из них считаются чуть ли не бодхисаттвами-махасаттвами+миллионы неравнодушных  к теме "фри Тибета" людей по всему миру не могут силой молитв освободить Тибет от Китая. Какая-то несостыковка, однако. Или будды трех времен не хотят свободы Тибета?


Видимо магические сидхи Мао были круче:-)

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вы, западники, разбирайтесь как хотите. вот и разбираемся как работает "молитва".


И какую же методологию вы предполагаете применить с тем чтобы в этом разобраться?

----------


## Лагов

> а чем в этом плане буддизм принципиально отличается от прочих верований?


Тем, что на что я обратил ваше внимание в предыдущем посте.

----------


## Максим&

> Возможно, что и не хотят, ведь оккупация и разрушение стали непосредственной причиной распространения тиб. буддизма по всему миру ))))


Возможно что так. Иудеи вон в 1в. устроили христианам "кузькину мать", что им пришлось бежать из Палестины. В итоге, що маемо тэ маемо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тем, что на что я обратил ваше внимание в предыдущем посте.


Если брать буддизм как философию, то он не отличается от прочих философий.
А если как систему практики, как Путь - не отличается в плане веры от прочих религий. Поскольку на практическом пути необходимость веры никто не отменял: веры в Триратна и вообще в то, что просветление возможно и достижимо именно буддийскими методами.

----------


## Нико

> И какую же методологию вы предполагаете применить с тем чтобы в этом разобраться?


Никаких "методологий" тут нет. Отвечаю за Ондрия, потому что он, как обычно, будет объяснять это с позиций исторической чепухи. Есть голая энергия. (Не всем нравится это слово, но обозначим это так). Есть чувство (нужно любить тех, за кого молишься, хотя не всем нравится слово "любовь". ) Помимо этого, должны иметься в наличии кармические связи. Если их нет -- всё впустую. 

ЗЫ. Я не особо верю в эффективность молитв монахов из тантрических монастырей. Просто потому, что они не знают человека, за которого молятся. Получается смешная "обязаловка".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никаких "методологий" тут нет. Отвечаю за Ондрия


Твой ответ я и так знаю )))
Его, впрочем, тоже приблизительно могу себе представить

----------


## Нико

> Твой ответ я и так знаю )))


Ну послушай его тогда. Фейерверк мнений!))))

----------

Сергей Хос (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ЗЫ. Я не особо верю в эффективность молитв монахов из тантрических монастырей. Просто потому, что они не знают человека, за которого молятся. Получается смешная "обязаловка".


А ты никогда не задумывалась: может, тут нужно еще личное соучастие? типа, коллективная молитва монахов создает как-бы общий ненаправленный "энергетический фон", что-то вроде "несущей частоты" в радиоэлектронике. А ты можешь наложить на него своего рода "модуляцию", сделать направленным. ))))
Если же просто по принципу "заплатил и ушел, а они пусть там себе молются" - работать не будет или плохо сработает.

----------

Neroli (29.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Если брать буддизм как философию, то он не отличается от прочих философий.


Ну да, ровно как бард не отличается от грушинского фестиваля. Если брать по параметру "существование".



> А если как систему практики, как Путь - не отличается от прочих религий. Поскольку на практическом пути необходимость веры никто не отменял: веры в Триратна и вообще в то, что просветление возможно и достижимо именно буддийскими методами.


Если вы согласны со след. определением буддизма, то укажите, где здесь вера:
Буддизм: понимай то, что видишь.

----------


## Нико

> А ты никогда не задумывалась: может, тут нужно еще личное соучастие? типа, коллективная молитва монахов создает как-бы общий ненаправленный "энергетический фон", что-то вроде "несущей частоты" в радиоэлектронике. А ты можешь наложить на него своего рода "модуляцию", сделать направленным. ))))
> Если же просто по принципу "заплатил и ушел, а они пусть там себе молются" - работать не будет или плохо сработает.


Задумывалась, конечно. Если будет молиться 150 монахов из Гьюто, например, и там же буду и я, как "канал", уверена, что результат будет "хороший". )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если вы согласны со след. определением буддизма, то укажите, где здесь вера:
> Буддизм: понимай то, что видишь.


Вы путаете, это методологический принцип естественных наук, а не буддизма.
Буддизм такой максимой вовсе не исчерпывается, там есть еще много всего, принимаемого на веру, по крайней мере первоначально.
Например, возможность окончательного освобождения и то, что Будда его достиг.
Если же не верить в то, что Будда достиг именно ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, то буддизм можно поставить в один ряд с прочими системами аутотренинга.

----------


## Лагов

> Задумывалась, конечно. Если будет молиться 150 монахов из Гьюто, например, и там же буду и я, как "канал", уверена, что результат будет "хороший". )))


Не совсем понятно, где это то самое "ТАМ", где вам разрешат быть в таком качестве. Вероятно, какая та феминистическая инверсия рая ассасинов.

----------


## Нико

> Не совсем понятно, где это то самое "ТАМ", где вам разрешат быть в таком качестве. Вероятно, какая та феминистическая инверсия рая ассасинов.


Не глумитесь. Я просто буду там же, где молитвы. И мне  не нужно просить разрешения.

----------


## Лагов

> Вы путаете, это методологический принцип естественных наук, а не буддизма.


Это принцип буддизма, поскольку шаматха и випашьяна (достаточное и необходимое для буддийского "спасения") вполне себе в сфере опыта. 




> Буддизм такой максимой вовсе не исчерпывается, там есть еще много всего, принимаемого на веру, по крайней мере первоначально.
> Например, возможность окончательного освобождения и то, что Будда его достиг.


Буддизм такой максимой вполне исчерпывается, множество всего остального относится к мотивации. Будет шаматха с випашьяной - будет результат.



> Если же не верить в то, что Будда достиг именно ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, то буддизм можно поставить в один ряд с прочими системами аутотренинга.


Можно поставить, как и барда с фестивалем, если забыть, что все упомянутые вами системы есть реплики той же самой шаматхи и випашьяны.

----------


## Neroli

Пару копеек про молитвы.

Во-первых, я не очень то верю в эффективность, во-вторых, гордая слишком, чтобы просить. Но недавно тут приперло: попросила одного хорошего человека за себя помолиться. Так, на всякий случай. Не то чтобы специально этого искала, он просто, что называется мимо проходил. И как-то все изменилось, и ситуация и я себя в руки взяла и вообще. Вывод не могу сделать, может совпадение, а может нет.

Анекдот про это хороший, я его уже постила, но повторенье мать ученья:




> Мужик едет на встречу, опаздывает, нервничает, не может найти место припарковаться. 
> Поднимает лицо к небу и говорит: — Господи, помоги мне найти место для парковки. Я тогда брошу пить и буду каждое воскресенье ходить в церковь! 
> Вдруг чудесным образом появляется свободное местечко. 
> Мужик снова обращается к небу: — А, все, не надо. Нашел!


Сдается мне ,что это внутренний импульс такой, типа "ой, все". А молитва тут как опора внешняя. Типа вот я начинаю все менять. И изменения не от молитвы а от ума. 
Если бы Х. сам хотел, раньше бы вышел))

----------

Сергей Хос (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну послушай его тогда. Фейерверк мнений!))))


на то и форум ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это принцип буддизма, поскольку шаматха и випашьяна (достаточное и необходимое для буддийского "спасения") вполне себе в сфере опыта. 
> 
> 
> Буддизм такой максимой вполне исчерпывается, множество всего остального относится к мотивации. Будет шаматха с випашьяной - будет результат.
> 
> Можно поставить, как и барда с фестивалем, если забыть, что все упомянутые вами системы есть реплики той же самой шаматхи и випашьяны.


Вы считаете успех в шаматха\випашьяна, возможен без _шила_(снскр.) _сила_(пали) ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это принцип буддизма, поскольку шаматха и випашьяна (достаточное и необходимое для буддийского "спасения") вполне себе в сфере опыта.


Шаматха и випашьяна есть в любой религии, где имеются ментально-ориентированные практики (в том числе и в христианстве). Они не специфичны для буддизма и без правильного воззрения не ведут дальше арупалоки.
А правильное воззрение основывается на вере, поскольку наличествует до непосредственного опыта.
Учите матчасть, любезный ))))

----------

Legba (30.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Пару копеек про молитвы.
> 
> Во-первых, я не очень то верю в эффективность, во-вторых, гордая слишком, чтобы просить. Но недавно тут приперло: попросила одного хорошего человека за себя помолиться. Так, на всякий случай. Не то чтобы специально этого искала, он просто, что называется мимо проходил. И как-то все изменилось, и ситуация и я себя в руки взяла и вообще. Вывод не могу сделать, может совпадение, а может нет.
> 
> Анекдот про это хороший, я его уже постила, но повторенье мать ученья:
> 
> 
> 
> Сдается мне ,что это внутренний импульс такой, типа "ой, все". А молитва тут как опора внешняя. Типа вот я начинаю все менять. И изменения не от молитвы а от ума. 
> Если бы Х. сам хотел, раньше бы вышел))


Есть люди, Нероли, которые сами это делать не умеют. На это есть другие люди, которые умеют. Вот я за себя ни разу, похоже, не молилась.... Считаю это эгоизмом потому что.

----------


## Лагов

> Вы считаете успех в шаматха\випашьяна, возможен без _шила_(снскр.) _сила_(пали) ?


Шила?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть люди, Нероли, которые сами это делать не умеют. На это есть другие люди, которые умеют. Вот я за себя ни разу, похоже, не молилась.... Считаю это эгоизмом потому что.


Не важно кто молится, источник эффективности молитвы находится в самом объекте. На данным момент мне думается, что это именно так))

----------


## Нико

> Не важно кто молится, источник эффективности молитвы находится в самом объекте. На данным момент мне думается, что это именно так))


Очень важно, кто молится).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Шаматха и випашьяна есть в любой религии, где имеются ментально-ориентированные практики (в том числе и в христианстве). Они не специфичны для буддизма и без правильного воззрения не ведут дальше арупалоки.


Вроде как, в соответствии с Учением Будды, випашьяны в других религиях\учениях нет. 
Випашьяна это уже практическая реализация праджня\паннья и далее ....

Шаматха, есть и у других, вплоть до высших самсарных реализаций арупалока.

----------


## Neroli

> Очень важно, кто молится).


Я не наблюдаю корреляции между крутизной молящегося и эффективностью молитвы.

----------


## Нико

> Вроде как, в соответствии с Учением Будды, випашьяны в других религиях\учениях нет. 
> Випашьяна это уже практическая реализация праджня\паннья и далее ....
> 
> Шаматха, есть и у других, вплоть до высших самсарных реализаций арупалока.


Випашьяны разные бывают. В буддизме они качественно отличны от других традиций. И даже в самом буддизме они качественно отличны. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот как это работает согласно традиционному буддизму:

Развив этот ум бодхи, вы без усилий реализуете все свои цели, как временные, так и вечные. Лучшее из того, что вы можете пожелать — это чтобы все живые существа были избавлены от нежеланных страданий и обрели желанное счастье. Во Вступлении на путь деяний бодхисаттв говорится:

Благодаря этому безмерное число живых существ
Достигнет высшего счастья.

Кроме того, зародив бодхичитту в потоке своего ума, вы с легкостью постигните все мантры мудрости  тайных тантр и реализуете йогические активности , как обыденные, так и сверхмирские, и так далее. Если вы еще не способны проявлять те мирские силы, о которых говорится в сутрах, тантрах и сборниках кратких практических наставлений, например, вызывать дождь или останавливать снежную бурю, знайте, что причина этого в отсутствии бодхичитты. Поэтому если вы действительно желаете развить свои способности с тем чтобы избавиться самим и избавить других от препятствий, таких как бедность и прочие, развивайте бодхичитту. Глупо думать, что наставления по применению тантрических мантр ничего не стоят если они не работают в вашем конкретном случае.
Но на самом деле нет нужды прибегать к использованию ритуальных субстанций и [гневных] мантр, таких как хум хум и пхат пхат. Все необходимое вы можете осуществить посредством слова истины . Именно так, произнеся слово истины, бодхисаттва Садапрарудита исцелил свое тело. А однажды в Лхасе началось наводнение; река Цангчу  готова была выйти из берегов и никто не мог это остановить. Тогда Чже Монлам Пельва написал на прибрежном камне: «Я, Монлам Пельва, — бодхисаттва. Пусть силой этой истины наводнение прекратится!», и вода, дойдя до этого камня, остановилась. Так одним лишь словом истины он предотвратил наводнение.
Итак, благодаря бодхичитте вы реализуете предел своих устремлений, состояние всеведения, и уж как минимум достигнете успеха в применении мантр.

Пабонгка. Учение по ламриму

----------

Aion (29.08.2015), Максим Петровский (31.08.2015), Эделизи (29.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не важно кто молится, источник эффективности молитвы находится в самом объекте. На данным момент мне думается, что это именно так))


Нет, тут "сам объект" -- это недостаточно. Это как инь и ян. Потому и дакини пока что в цене, даже у "неправоверных". )))

----------


## Нико

> Я не наблюдаю корреляции между крутизной молящегося и эффективностью молитвы.


Я наблюдаю же. Единственное, что нужно -- это фидбэк.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, тут "сам объект" -- это недостаточно. Это как инь и ян. Потому и дакини пока что в цене, даже у "неправоверных". )))


Это самому объекту самого себя не достаточно, не умеет своей природой будды пользоваться. Отсюда молитва - костыли. 
Умел бы и без дакинь прекрасно обошелся))

----------


## Лагов

> Шаматха и випашьяна есть в любой религии, где имеются ментально-ориентированные практики (в том числе и в христианстве). Они не специфичны для буддизма и без правильного воззрения не ведут дальше арупалоки.


Випашьяна по теме анатма/ анитья/ дуккха есть в любой религии? 





> А правильное воззрение основывается на вере, поскольку наличествует до непосредственного опыта.
> Учите матчасть, любезный ))))


Если вы про буддизм, то правильное воззрение основывается на выводе.

----------


## Нико

> Это самому объекту самого себя не достаточно, не умеет своей природой будды пользоваться. Отсюда молитва - костыли. 
> Умел бы и без дакинь прекрасно обошелся))


Нероль, ты вчера на этот свет родилась? Мужчины не умеют обходиться без женщин, так же, как и женщины -- без мужчин. Это фактически закон природы))). Сейчас говорю с позиции Ваджраяны).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Випашьяна по теме анатма/ анитья/ дуккха есть в любой религии?


Вера нужна для того, чтобы решить, что именно такая випашьяна "спасительна", и никакая иная.




> Если вы про буддизм, то правильное воззрение основывается на выводе.


У Фомы Аквинского тоже правильное воззрение основывается на выводе. А уж какой из выводов вы признаете верным - зависит от вашей веры.
Поскольку рассудочное мышление всегда основывается на скрытых предпосылках - такова его природа.

----------

Кузьмич (31.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Випашьяны разные бывают. В буддизме они качественно отличны от других традиций. И даже в самом буддизме они качественно отличны. )


Да, в практике випашьяна используются разнообразные методы
При этом сама-же практика випашьяны опирается на успех в шаматха. Для успеха в шаматха тоже используются разнообразные методы. 

Основа-путь-плод випашьны это праджня.


П.С.(дальше это не Вам) без шила нет успеха в шаматха, можно хоть всю жизнь успокаивать\концентрировать, ни дхьян не будет, ни самадхи.

----------


## Лагов

> Вера нужна для того, чтобы решить, что именно такая випашьяна "спасительна", и никакая иная.


Да, но это вера естесствоиспытателя. Вера в проверяемую гипотезу.




> У Фомы Аквинского тоже правильное воззрение основывается на выводе.


Да, но с небольшим привлечением т.н. "полностью скрытых" явлений. Что отсутствует в том же, например, буддизме.





> Поскольку рассудочное мышление всегда основывается на скрытых предпосылках - такова его природа.


Если вы рассудочно рассуждаете о скрытых от рассудка предпосылках, то какие же они скрытые?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если вы рассудочно рассуждаете о скрытых от рассудка предпосылках, то какие же они скрытые?


Есть граница рассудочного мышления - это онтология.
А сотериологические вопросы всегда находятся в онтологической сфере, за пределами рассудочного мышления. Поэтому они относятся к области веры в любой религиозной системе, и в буддизме в том числе.

----------


## Лагов

> Есть граница рассудочного мышления - это онтология.


Позвольте уточнить: граница установлена рассудком?




> А сотериологические вопросы всегда находятся в онтологической сфере, за пределами рассудочного мышления. Поэтому они относятся к области веры в любой религиозной системе, и в буддизме в том числе.


Религиозной системе?
Вы мыслите авраамистическими категориями, Будда никогда не называл свое воззрение- религией.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Позвольте уточнить: граница установлена рассудком?


Граница установлена природой вещей )))




> Вы мыслите авраамистическими категориями, Будда никогда не называл свое воззрение- религией.


Будда и воззренем свое воззрение не называл. Так и говорит в Ваджраччхедике: "Татхагата не проповедовал никакой Дхармы". )))

----------


## Лагов

> Граница установлена природой вещей )))


Самовар лопнул, где его граница?




> Будда и воззренем свое воззрение не называл. Так и говорит в Ваджраччхедике: "Татхагата не проповедовал никакой Дхармы". )))


Ну, и что, что не называл. Давайте просто поместим буддизм в категорию "религия". Безо всяких оснований.

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот такой вариант ответа вы относите к категории "потому что гладиолус"? ))))


Честно говоря, не знаю, но это о чем-то языческом.)

----------


## Ондрий

> И какую же методологию вы предполагаете применить с тем чтобы в этом разобраться?


Хотя бы для начала разбор положений учения на внутреннюю непротиворечивость и непротиворечивость относительно других положений _равных_ им по уровню ян. Это - валидный метод, т.к. его же применяли и пандиты.

Вы методично отказываете в анализе некоторым неудобным положениям, изрекая сентенции вида "да это же все религия, чего вы хотите?", но в других случаях, где у Вас есть твердая почва под ногами, анализ Вас почему-то не смущает. )))

----------

Legba (30.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Будда и воззренем свое воззрение не называл.


 Так и буддизмом не называл. И себя Буддой не называл. Называл просто тем, кто видит, и понимает, что видит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы методично отказываете в анализе некоторым неудобным положениям, изрекая сентенции вида "да это же все религия, чего вы хотите?", но в других случаях, где у Вас есть твердая почва под ногами, анализ Вас почему-то не смущает. )))


Но это же естественно: где на мой взгляд есть твердая почва для мышления - там анализ, а где ее нет - там вера.

----------


## Лагов

> Но это же естественно: где на мой взгляд есть твердая почва для мышления - там анализ, а где ее нет - там вера.


Да, вера, причем истовая, в то, что буддизм- религия.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот как это работает согласно традиционному буддизму:


И что это за объяснение? Развил-де бодхичитту и всё будет.




> Но на самом деле нет нужды прибегать к использованию ритуальных субстанций и [гневных] мантр, таких как хум хум и пхат пхат. Все необходимое вы можете осуществить посредством слова истины . Именно так, произнеся слово истины, бодхисаттва Садапрарудита исцелил свое тело. А однажды в Лхасе началось наводнение; река Цангчу  готова была выйти из берегов и никто не мог это остановить. Тогда Чже Монлам Пельва написал на прибрежном камне: «Я, Монлам Пельва, — бодхисаттва. Пусть силой этой истины наводнение прекратится!», и вода, дойдя до этого камня, остановилась. Так одним лишь словом истины он предотвратил наводнение.


Классический индийский метод.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но это же естественно: где на мой взгляд есть твердая почва для мышления - там анализ, а где ее нет - там вера.


Не вопрос, только зачем навязывать свою веру там где у иных есть твердая почва) и наоборот, отказывая в исследовании. Собственно, по теме топикстартера не было ответа ни на один вопрос. Из там было 3. Ответ - "это все вера, не надо измышлять" вполне принимается, но тогда он и должен был быть один, а не сериями, ибо ничего нового Вы так не сказали по теме. ))

Есть, монахи, некоторые отшельники и брахманы, уклончивые, словно скользкая рыба, на четырех основаниях ведущие уклончивую речь, когда им задают тот или иной вопрос, - уклончивую, словно скользкая рыба. Исходя же из чего, и о чем говорят эти почтенные отшельники и брахманы, уклончивые, словно скользкая рыба, на четырех основаниях ведущие уклончивую речь, когда им задают тот или иной вопрос, - уклончивые, словно скользкая рыба.
(С)

----------

Legba (30.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не вопрос, только зачем навязывать свою веру там где у иных есть твердая почва) и наоборот, отказывая в исследовании.


Я разве навязываю или отказываю? мне кажется, что просто если некто утверждает: "Тут твердая почва", то я лишь пытаюсь исследовать, насколько она тверда, и каковы условия ее твердости. Разве нет?




> Собственно, по теме топикстартера не было ответа ни на один вопрос. Из там было 3. Ответ - "это все вера, не надо измышлять" вполне принимается, но тогда он и должен был быть один, а не сериями, ибо ничего нового Вы так не сказали по теме. ))


Нифига не понял из этого путанного пассажа, если чесно )))
Если коротко: я полагаю, что рациональное рассмотрение не может установить "как это работает". А верить можно в разное.
Так яснее?
Или что-то из сказанного мною ранее противоречит этому? в чем именно "скользкость"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> T.e. вы не верите в способность развития мозга и органов чувств? считаете, что 10% кпд использования серого вещества - это предел мечтаний?


Про 10% КПД использования серого вещества —это ненаучная байка. То, что в каждый отдельный момент активно не более 10% мозга не означает, что остальные 90% никогда не активизируются. А когда одновременная активность охватывает большую часть мозга — это эпилептический припадок.

----------

Legba (30.08.2015), Денис Евгеньев (29.08.2015), Кузьмич (31.08.2015), Ондрий (29.08.2015), Паня (30.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А когда одновременная активность охватывает большую часть мозга — это эпилептический припадок.


Так в этом и фишка: возможно, в момент духовного озарения (= открытия "божественного ока") мозг как раз и работает в том же режиме, что и при эпилептическом припадке - на 100%.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Однако не бывает лишней).


Бывает-бывает. Например, когда вместо бодхичитты применения и непосредственной помощи живым существам мы заказываем молебны у лам. Или садимся и делаем вид, что читаем садхану.

----------

Legba (30.08.2015), Ондрий (29.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Я разве навязываю или отказываю? мне кажется, что просто если некто утверждает: "Тут твердая почва", то я лишь пытаюсь исследовать, насколько она тверда, и каковы условия ее твердости. Разве нет?


Абсолютно, да, вы именно такой, так что буддизм- религия?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Абсолютно, да, вы именно такой, так что буддизм- религия?


Конечно, поскольку в нем многое основано на внерассудочном, внерациональном, а это - область веры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что это за объяснение? Развил-де бодхичитту и всё будет.


А другого (типологически) нет, да и быть не может, что тут поделаешь ))




> Классический индийский метод.


Конечно. Об том и речь ))

----------


## Лагов

> Конечно, поскольку в нем многое основано на внерассудочном, внерациональном, а это - область веры.


Шаматха не основана на внерассудочном, а випашьяна- тем более. Все, что основано на ином- область мотивации.
Буддизм- религия?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Шила?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%9A%C4%ABla

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Шаматха не основана на внерассудочном, а випашьяна- тем более. Все, что основано на ином- область мотивации.
> Буддизм- религия?


Вы недооцениваете роль внерассудочного в буддизме (возможно, просто не в курсе).
Само достижение пробуждения есть прекращение деятельности рассудка (читта), полное прекращение умопостроений (прапанча). В этом переходе к недеянию ума и состоит смысл понятия "нирвана".

----------


## Лагов

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%9A%C4%ABla


Что пишут?

----------

Кузьмич (31.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что пишут?


https://translate.google.com/transla...la&prev=search

----------


## Лагов

> Вы недооцениваете роль внерассудочного в буддизме (возможно, просто не в курсе).


То, что ведет к шаматхе, невозможно недооценить. Это прекрасно и внерассудочно. Это отдельный прекрасный мир, где можно буддизм считать "религией".



> Само достижение пробуждения есть прекращение деятельности рассудка (читта), полное прекращение умопостроений (прапанча). *В этом переходе к недеянию и состоит смысл понятия "нирвана"*.


Так в переходе, или в недеянии?

----------


## Лагов

> https://translate.google.com/transla...la&prev=search


И, как вы к этому относитесь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В общем смысле, вы совершаете ошибку (или намеренный подлог) ... Квантовая механика тоже основывается на недоказуемой аксиоматике, однако это не мешает выполнять анализ на _каждом отдельном уровне абстракций_.


Думаю, у вас такое впечатление создается от невнимательности, либо вы просто не в состоянии охватить аргументацию, которая, впрочем, весьма проста.
Я уже писал, что наука и религия сходны в наличии гипотез, нуждающихся в проверке. Разница в методе подтверждения. В науке это строгий эксперимент, где результаты могут в равной мере наблюдаться любым участником. Никаких иных способностей, помимо органов чувств и рассудка тут не нужны.
В религии же непременно пойдет речь о развитии "божественного ока" в том или том варианте, и доказать какую-либо гипотезу так, чтобы это было доказательно *для всех* - в принципе невозможно. *А без этого - нет и науки.*

*В этом смысле буддизм - типичная религия, поскольку конечный результат тут является достоверным лишь для ее последователей, тех, которые в это верят.
И никакие доказательства того, что этот результат - окончательный и благой, в принципе не возможны.*

Если совсем коротко: буддийские категории, касающиеся окончательного освобождения, так же как и господьбог, не выдерживают проверку на фальсифицируемость, а потому не могут считаться научными.

Я достаточно ясно выразился? ))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И, как вы к этому относитесь?


Это был ответ на Ваш вопрос:



> Шила?


Которым Вы ответили на мой:



> Вы считаете успех в шаматха\випашьяна, возможен без _шила_(снскр.) _сила_(пали) ?


Теперь Вы имеете общие представления об ещё 1\3 Пути, а не только о шаматха\випашьяне.

Ответьте, пожалуйста, на мой предыдущий вопрос, ну а затем уже я скажу как к этому отношусь  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Бывает-бывает. Например, когда вместо бодхичитты применения и непосредственной помощи живым существам мы заказываем молебны у лам. Или садимся и делаем вид, что читаем садхану.


Обижаете. Я не про заказывание молитв у лам, я про свои).

----------


## Лагов

> Это был ответ на Ваш вопрос:
> 
> 
> Которым Вы ответили на мой:
> 
> 
> Теперь Вы имеете общие представления об ещё 1\3 Пути, а не только о шаматха\випашьяне.
> 
> Ответьте, пожалуйста, на мой предыдущий вопрос, ну а затем уже я скажу как к этому отношусь


Вопрос неактуален, отмена.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Сергей, относительно сути напишу ниже в отдельном сообщении


Пишите

----------


## Neroli

> Нероль, ты вчера на этот свет родилась? Мужчины не умеют обходиться без женщин, так же, как и женщины -- без мужчин. Это фактически закон природы))). Сейчас говорю с позиции Ваджраяны).


Импотенция и климакс все расставят по местам. ))

----------

Ондрий (29.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.08.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Нероль, ты вчера на этот свет родилась? Мужчины не умеют обходиться без женщин, так же, как и женщины -- без мужчин. Это фактически закон природы))). Сейчас говорю с позиции Ваджраяны).


А как же монахи?  :Facepalm:

----------

Neroli (29.08.2015), Максим& (29.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Импотенция и климакс все расставят по местам. ))


Оба на! Я не общаюсь с импотентами) и климакс у меня не замечен))).

----------


## Нико

> А как же монахи?


Монахи тоже не могут обходиться без женщин. Суровая правда жизни).

----------


## Neroli

> Оба на! Я не общаюсь с импотентами) и климакс у меня не замечен))).


Так я ж не про тебя, а про законы природы.

----------


## Нико

> Так я ж не про тебя, а про законы природы.


Про законы природы будешь говорить позже, девочка).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Обижаете. Я не про заказывание молитв у лам, я про свои).


Зачем обижаться? Это ведь и вправду гораздо легче, чем делать какие-то настоящие действия, сидеть и думать, что твоё бормотание по-тибетски и «добрые намерения» волшебным образом обращают к человеку внимание всемогущих и всеведущих будд и бодхисаттв, которые без этого бормотания никак не смогли бы помочь.

----------

Legba (30.08.2015), Антончик (29.08.2015), Ондрий (29.08.2015), ТобаВэй (30.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (29.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем обижаться? Это ведь и вправду гораздо легче, чем делать какие-то настоящие действия, сидеть и думать, что твоё бормотание по-тибетски и «добрые намерения» волшебным образом обращают к человеку внимание всемогущих и всеведущих будд и бодхисаттв, которые без этого бормотания никак не смогли бы помочь.


ЭЭээ. Без цинизма тут.

----------


## Доня

> 2. Кармические результаты вроде пока никто не отменял. Если некто сидит в тюрьме, он создал для этого причины. Пока эти причины не исчерпаются, он вроде как должен продолжать сидеть. С точки зрения Ваджраяны, *сам сиделец может, используя "четыре опоры" уменьшить последствия накопленной дурной кармы*.


Вот по этой фразе можно ссылочку, что почитать, что это за опоры? Кому не сложно! Ну и объяснить своими словами, если будет интерес......Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Нико

> Вот по этой фразе можно ссылочку, что почитать, что это за опоры? Кому не сложно! Ну и объяснить своими словами, если будет интерес......Заранее спасибо!


Так трудно в 150-й раз кому-то объяснять матчасть.

----------


## Доня

> Так трудно в 150-й раз кому-то объяснять матчасть.


дак ссылку ж прошу! :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Монахи тоже не могут обходиться без женщин. Суровая правда жизни).


Выходит, что в бхикшу-сангхе, по Вашему мнению, сплошь лже-монахи? Лично мне брахмачарья одно время нормально давалась, думаю, и монахи умеют перенаправлять энергии не хуже меня.

----------


## Нико

> дак ссылку ж прошу!


Ссылок не будет. Только прямое введение).

----------


## Нико

> Выходит, что в бхикшу-сангхе, по Вашему мнению, сплошь лже-монахи? Лично мне брахмачарья одно время нормально давалась, думаю, и монахи умеют перенаправлять энергии не хуже меня.


Это самообман.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот по этой фразе можно ссылочку, что почитать, что это за опоры? Кому не сложно! Ну и объяснить своими словами, если будет интерес......Заранее спасибо!


В разных текстах\переводах могут называться по-разному: четыре опоры, четыре противоядия, четыре очищающих силы и т.п.
В разных традициях акценты могут быть смещены, но суть остаётся таже.

Например в изложении Дже Цонкапы, традиции Гелуг, одной из тибетских\северных традиций посмотрите:

Цонкапа, Ламрим-ченмо, том1, где-то в конце последней главы.

(ссылку недаю, но в инете найти не сложно)

----------

Доня (29.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Используя грязный и примитивный метод додумывания за оппонента, с легкой руки Сергея, делаю однозначные выводы по различным косвенным признакам, что он имеет давний _христианский бекграунд_


Не христианский. Авраамистический.
И про опыт речи не было, было строго про категории.

----------


## Нико

> @*Нико*, еще раз. Последний. Читаем внимательно)
> 
> 1. У Х накоплена карма, и он пожинает ее последствия. Сидит, к примеру, в тюрьме.
> 2. Предположим, у него хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, просто в силу сострадания, а не потому, что попросили - помогает ему. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку излишни.
> 3. Предположим, у него *не* хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, чисто технически, помочь ему не может. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку бессмысленны.


Эй, мальчик. Ваши аргументы неубедительны.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Это самообман.


Ну, Вам-то. знамо дело, виднее :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Ну, Вам-то. знамо дело, виднее


Мне оно виднее. Спартак сегодня  не прбедит).

----------


## Сергей Хос

Раз-два-три, горшочек, вари! И наукообразная каша потекла по форуму.




> К примеру, теория струн _тотально в силу самой своей сути_ не способна быть 100% фаль-ма ... однако она строго научна и дает практические результаты в _определенных_ рамках задач


Путаете теорию и гипотезу.
Там, где дает практические и, главное, *проверяемые* результаты (то есть где работает принцип фальсияицируемости), там она научная теория. А где не проверяема или еще не проверена - там гипотеза.




> и предлагает, что самое важное - непротиворечивое _объяснение_ явлений


И христианская антропология, и халдейская астрология, и Абхидхарма Васубандху, все они предлагают свое, внутренне совершенно непротиворечивое _объяснение_ явлений. Что не превращает их в науку.




> Используя грязный и примитивный метод додумывания за оппонента, с легкой руки Сергея,


No comments, но все же любопытно, что вас так задело.
Вы просто неприлично себя ведете, прям "дама со шпильками" какая-то ))))




> напусканием мистического тумана там, где виден кристально ясный горизонт, определяя буддизм как некую специальную "восточную" систему взглядов, недоступную рациональному западному (читай - христианскому) мышлению.


Совершенный вздор. Недоступность парама-артха-сатья рациональному мышлению постулирована в самом буддизме.




> Та самая ментальность, которая определяет именно "_работоспособность здесь-и-сейчас"_ любой социальной жизнедеятельности члена родо-племенного общества от палеолита до железного века -  построение жилища, вызов дождя, удачность охоты, обильный урожай, победа в бою, лечение болезней, свадьбы, инициация молодежи, похоронные ритуалы и проч. и проч.


Вы всякую практическую магию хотите определить как вид науки?
Вы либо шутите, либо... даже не знаю, что и предположить, чтоб не обидеть ))))

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Ну, что-то пытался объяснить Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче, но что-то уж слишком образно у него получилось.



> To understand how prayer works, consider the sun, which shines everywhere without hesitation or hindrance. Like God or Buddha, it continuously radiates all its power, warmth, and light without differentiation. When the earth turns, it appears to us that the sun no longer shines. But that has nothing to do with the sun; it’s due to our own position on the shadow side of the earth. If we inhabit a deep, dark mine shaft, it’s not the sun’s fault that we feel cold. Or if we live on the earth’s surface but keep our eyes closed, it’s not the sun’s fault that we don’t see light. The sun’s blessings are all-pervasive, whether we are open to them or not. Through prayer, we come out of the mine shaft, open our eyes, become receptive to enlightened presence, the omnipotent love and compassion that exist for all beings.


Тут из написанного следует, что мы посредством молитвы устраняем те препятствия, которые сами возвели вокруг себя, и которые мешают нам принимать всеохватную любовь Будд. Но тут, кагбэ, объяснено как работает молитва за себя, про молитву за других ни слова.

----------

Legba (30.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Фух. Прочитал. Интересно. Понравилось про тибетский балаган и "все вы ещё христиане". Даже радует, значит не оставил ещё Господь душу мою во аде, ниже даси преподобному твоему видети истления!

----------

Neroli (29.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Фух. Прочитал. Интересно. Понравилось про тибетский балаган и "все вы ещё христиане". Даже радует, значит не оставил ещё Господь душу мою во аде, ниже даси преподобному твоему видети истления!


Всегда обращайтесь. Отпущу грехи если что  :Wink: .

----------

Максим& (29.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Всегда обращайтесь. Отпущу грехи если что .


Надеюсь все будет по чину? Епитрахиль, слёзы раскаяния и лобызание рук?

----------


## Ондрий

> Надеюсь все будет по чину? Епитрахиль, слёзы раскаяния и лобызание рук?


Да хоть в комсомольцы приму. Что такое демократический централизм - помните?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Зачем обижаться? Это ведь и вправду гораздо легче, чем делать какие-то настоящие действия, сидеть и думать, что твоё бормотание по-тибетски и «добрые намерения» волшебным образом обращают к человеку внимание всемогущих и всеведущих будд и бодхисаттв, которые без этого бормотания никак не смогли бы помочь.


Вон бодрые ребята не бормочут, а идут настоящими действиями помощь оказывают, выставки громят, дадут право то и убивать пойдут.

----------


## Максим&

> Да хоть в комсомольцы приму. Что такое демократический централизм - помните?


Недостоин есмь такой чести, достоин токмо всякого осуждения и муки ((

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот про божественное око как результат эпилептического припадка я пожалуй соглашусь.


на том и порешим ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *теория,* (а не гипотеза) с огромным математическим аппаратом, дающим результаты, но принципиально не подлежащей прямой проверке в силу своих особенностей (тут придется рассказывать о планковских величинах, о понятиях "информация" и окончательно нафлудить).


Как вы полагаете, Ондрий, будет ли верным такое утверждение:
"Научной в отношении любого наблюдаемого эффекта может быть признана лишь та гипотеза, в основе которой лежит представление о субстанциональном носителе данного эффекта, в принципе подлежащем инструментальному обнаружению (наблюдению)".

----------


## Шенпен

Пойду помолюсь Господу нашему дзогченскому Амидэве,что-б хранил вас обоих.
А так-же за Нико,что-б ни одного импотента в радиусе километра. :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (30.08.2015), Антончик (30.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (30.08.2015), Дубинин (30.08.2015), Максим& (30.08.2015), Ондрий (30.08.2015), Паня (30.08.2015), Сергей Хос (30.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пойду помолюсь Господу нашему дзогченскому Амидэве,что-б хранил вас обоих.


За меня - только Ишваре. плиз.
Если умеете. ))))

----------


## Ондрий

Который Элохим. ага.


А за меня вот уже никто не сможет.((
Отец Дружин забыт неблагодарными потомками.

 :Wink:

----------

Антончик (30.08.2015), Сергей Хос (30.08.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть шесть миров чувственного восприятия и они довольно различны. Существо, имея жажду контакта порождает тем самым взаимодействие с другими существами. Люди имеют жажду контакта пяти опор значительно большую, чем жажду контакта ума. Поэтому реальный мир для человека воспринимается пятью органами, а сфера ума воспринимается как обособленная. В девалоке существа взаимодействуют также и в пространстве сферы ума.
Совершая совместные действия мы тем самым опираемся на разделяемые многими людьми объекты ума

В примере с мольбами за заключенного имеет значение отношение заключенного и связанных с ним людей знание о молитвах за него. Это знание влияет на поведение заключенного и на отношение к нему заинтересованных людей. Молитвы связанные с успокоением и прощением наиболее эффективны.

----------


## Нико

> на том и порешим ))


Я всегда знала, что  зря из-за вас двоих огорчалась))))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Пойду помолюсь Господу нашему дзогченскому Амидэве,что-б хранил вас обоих.
> А так-же за Нико,что-б ни одного импотента в радиусе километра.


Во имя Дхармакаи

и Нирманакаи

и Самбхогакаи

ОМ

----------


## Neroli

> А так-же за Нико,что-б ни одного импотента в радиусе километра.


И чур Нико пусть отчитается потом. Проверим эффективность))

зы: как бы она теперь вашими молитвами вообще в тайгу не улетучилась, там бывает что радиусе километра вообще никого не бывает.
Точнее надо формулировать.

----------

Антончик (30.08.2015), Денис Евгеньев (30.08.2015), Нико (30.08.2015), Сергей Хос (30.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Т.е. когда тебя-патриота называют шариковым, стукачем и вертухаем, это такие либеральные тонкости интеллектуалов, а когда Хоса в ответ - воришкой (сам же и признался с гордостью), русофобом и власовцем - это уже переход на личности. Ок.
> 
> Я-то нисколько не в обиде, было весело. Просто в этой и других темах это уж точно мешает обсуждению, воздержаться от ярлыков в коих вы не в состоянии. Закроем же эту пикировку, пусть вы правы, а я нет.


А мне вот здается у Отца открылись какие-то досель не виданные чакры. Люблю почитывать его посты и вижу, что Ондрий образца 12-13 года, иной нежели нынешний. Там и цинизм был тоньше, интелегентней что ли, и подобие манерности, что бывало даже Вантуса одергивал дабы он пореже свои фрейдистские реплики выдавал в эфир, все было более лаконично с лёгким флером то ли тайны, то ли цензуры, ну и конечно его гениальная фраза - Патриотизм это для идиотов:-) 
Что же мы наблюдаем сегодня - агрессивный скептицизм, гениальное графоманство, прям не Ондрий а энциклопедия Даламбера, утомленно-отчаянный диогеновский зов- Ищу людей! с нескрываемым налетом поучительства  - садитесь дети, щас я вам расскажу как оно все на самом деле, 
ну и конечно же нескрываемый Патриотизм, что как то настораживает, а тот ли ещё Отэц?

Пожалуй начну увеличивать кумбхаку. Может и во мне откроется нечто феерическое:-)  
P.s Не плюйтесь Отэц, я без злобы.

----------

Ондрий (30.08.2015), Сергей Хос (30.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> В снесенной теме, участница @*Нико* упомянула, что за некого человека (назовем его Х), который сидел в тюрьме,
> долго молились буддийские монахи - вот он и вышел. Не будем вдаваться в подробности, так ли это. Вопрос в другом.
> Каков, в принципе, механизм действия *молитвы за кого-либо*?


Так для молитв и просьб о всяких земных делах есть Авалокитешвара с его безмерными возможностями. 
См. к примеру гл. 25 Сутры Лотоса (это как раз об Авалокитешваре).
Там сразу с начала:
"А также, если человек, находящийся воистину на грани гибели, назовет имя бодхисаттвы Постигающий Звуки Мира, то  направленные на него мечи и палки в то же мгновение падут, и [он] будет спасен. Если якши или ракшасы, наполняющие земли трех тысяч великих тысячных [миров] захотят придти и мучить людей, то эти злые духи, услышав, как [люди] называют имя бодхисаттвы Постигающий Звуки Мира, не смогут увидеть их своими злыми глазами. А что уже говорить о принесении [ими] вреда!"Далее там и не такие мелочи, как спасение описываются:
"Если женщина, которая хочет иметь сына, оказывает почести бодхисаттве Постигающий Звуки Мира и делает подношения, [она] родит сына, обладающего счастьем, добродетелями и мудростью. Если хочет иметь дочь, то родит дочь с хорошими внешностью и манерами, взрастившую в прежних жизнях корни добродетелей, которую будут любить и уважать люди. Неисчерпаемые Мысли!"Далее все это получило массовое развитие в многочисленной литературе и в Китае превратилось в культ Гуаньинь.
А в познеиндийской традиции и Тибете помощь от "восьми опасностей" и пр. в вроде бы как делегировали Таре. 

Если же тантрическими методами, то в распоряжение богатый выбор дхарани-сутр aka крия-тантр. Ну и в основных тантрах раздел с чудесами всегда присутствует. Там конечно не описываю механизм, а просто без сомнения декларируют, что делать и какой результат.

Так что, КМК, у сострадателей был обширный выбор методов спасения жулика-заговорщика .

----------

Legba (30.08.2015), Дубинин (30.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Точнее надо формулировать.


Я просто представил такую ситуацию.
Подходит к Нико человек и говорит :"Давайте поговорим о Дхарме". 
А она ему :"Докажите сначала ,что Вы не импотент , а то я с импотентами не общаюсь".
А моими молитвами не придётся ничего выяснять.Смело можно сразу о Дхарме :Smilie:

----------

Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Итак,     @*Ондрий*, может, все же вернемся к методологии? ))))
Просмотрел я еще раз ваш славный опус в поисках там здравого смысла, и хочу уточнить. Итак, вы утверждаете:



> Практичность дхармы черным по желтому на пальмовых листьях описывается даже в ранних суттах - тут тебе и дхарани, зачем они? Для отвлеченного внутреннего опыта, когда Будда прямо указывает, что те, кто читает эти дхарани - те и вот эти существа придут и помогут? Тут тебе и магические способности, и ясновидение, и полеты во сне на яву и прижизненное архатство и т.д.


И вы полагаете, что именно это позволяет определить буддизм как науку, а не как религию - об этом ведь у нас речь. Правильно я понял?
Но в таком случае, вам следует ответить и на вопрос топика: "Как это работает?" Можете вы сказать по этой теме что-нибудь более содержательное, нежели: "А у ней унутре неонка"?
Или вся ваша "наука" сведется к тому, что:
-----------------
- Высочайшее достижение нейтронной мегалоплазмы! - провозгласил он. - Ротор поля наподобие дивергенции градуирует себя вдоль спина и там,
внутре, обращает материю вопроса в спиритуальные электрические вихри, из коих и возникает синекдоха отвечания...
-----------------

И еще вопрос: вы любую практическую магию (Папюса, например) готовы определить как науку? Или только индо-арийскую? отчего такое предпочтение?

=========================
Для тех, кто не узнал цитату про неонку, это отсюда:
http://www.libok.net/writer/1985/kni..._troyke/read/4

----------

Фил (30.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я просто представил такую ситуацию.
> Подходит к Нико человек и говорит :"Давайте поговорим о Дхарме". 
> А она ему :"Докажите сначала ,что Вы не импотент , а то я с импотентами не общаюсь".
> А моими молитвами не придётся ничего выяснять.Смело можно сразу о Дхарме


Т.е. Вы, видимо, не импотент. И всё правильно сказали.... Я действительно с импотентами не общаюсь)))).

----------


## Шенпен

> Т.е. Вы, видимо, не импотент.


Вашими молитвами :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> А мне вот здается у Отца открылись какие-то досель не виданные чакры. Люблю почитывать его посты и вижу, что Ондрий образца 12-13 года, иной нежели нынешний. Там и цинизм был тоньше, интелегентней что ли, и подобие манерности, что бывало даже Вантуса одергивал дабы он пореже свои фрейдистские реплики выдавал в эфир, все было более лаконично с лёгким флером то ли тайны, то ли цензуры, ну и конечно его гениальная фраза - Патриотизм это для идиотов:-) 
> Что же мы наблюдаем сегодня - агрессивный скептицизм, гениальное графоманство, прям не Ондрий а энциклопедия Даламбера, утомленно-отчаянный диогеновский зов- Ищу людей! с нескрываемым налетом поучительства  - садитесь дети, щас я вам расскажу как оно все на самом деле, 
> ну и конечно же нескрываемый Патриотизм, что как то настораживает, а тот ли ещё Отэц?
> 
> Пожалуй начну увеличивать кумбхаку. Может и во мне откроется нечто феерическое:-)  
> P.s Не плюйтесь Отэц, я без злобы.


Он нисколько не изменился с 2001-го года).

----------


## Нико

> Вашими молитвами


Ими, ими... Надеюсь, больше не надо ничего аргументированно доказывать?

----------


## Максим&

> Т.е. Вы, видимо, не импотент. И всё правильно сказали.... Я действительно с импотентами не общаюсь)))).


А как же бодхисаттвы? Или вы полагает, что они там на небесах с дакинями инь-янятся по случаю?

----------


## Нико

> А как же бодхисаттвы? Или вы полагает, что они там на небесах с дакинями инь-янятся по случаю?


Бодхисаттвы не на небесах, а тут. Рядом с Вами, осуществляют четыре вида деяний и шесть парамит.... И поскольку у них есть грубая оболочка (они сами это выбрали), приходится и инь-яниться. Хотя в принципе можно и обойтись без мороженого).

----------


## Максим&

> Бодхисаттвы не на небесах, а тут. Рядом с Вами, осуществляют четыре вида деяний и шесть парамит.... И поскольку у них есть грубая оболочка (они сами это выбрали), приходится и инь-яниться. Хотя в принципе можно и обойтись без мороженого).


А где про этот декамерон можно почитать, или это ваши благочестивые домыслы?:-)

----------


## Лагов

> Совершенный вздор. Недоступность парама-артха-сатья рациональному мышлению постулирована в самом буддизме.


Где, интересно? Самобытия нет, вот и вся недоступность. Вывод делается без привлечения нарнии, гудвина, и прочих надмирных сущностей.

----------


## Лагов

> Есть шесть миров чувственного восприятия и они довольно различны.


С какого времени, по Москве, арупадхату стал миром чувственного восприятия?

----------


## Neroli

> Я просто представил такую ситуацию.
> Подходит к Нико человек и говорит :"Давайте поговорим о Дхарме". 
> А она ему :"Докажите сначала ,что Вы не импотент , а то я с импотентами не общаюсь".
> А моими молитвами не придётся ничего выяснять.Смело можно сразу о Дхарме


Тем самым вы лишаете даму увлекательного исследования. А так придется сразу о Дхарме  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (30.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Тем самым вы лишаете даму увлекательного исследования. А так придется сразу о Дхарме


Вовсе нет :Smilie: 
Я предотвращаю возможность того ,что оно будет не увлекательным.
Дхарма не запрещает разного рода исследования.

----------

Neroli (30.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Вовсе нет
> Я предотвращаю возможность того ,что оно будет не увлекательным.
> Дхарма не запрещает разного рода исследования.


 :Smilie:  тогда помолитесь за одно чтобы не было монахов))

с молитвами вообще столько камней подводных, оказвается))

----------


## Neroli

> ...
> P.s Не плюйтесь Отэц, я без злобы.


Максим, а кто вы на дхарма орг, если не секрет? Нам то Ондрий не Отец.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Т.е. Вы, видимо, не импотент. И всё правильно сказали.... Я действительно с импотентами не общаюсь)))).


А чего, импотенты не люди, что ли?

----------

Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

У них нет шансов в тантре.

----------


## Маша_ла

Вообще, по теме, если.
То, например, в Ваджраяне имеет большое значение связь учитель-ученик. В этом случае, если такая связь есть, учитель можно напрямую освободить ученика от многих помрачений и помочь продвинуться на пути. Благодаря этой связи и молитвы будут более эффективными - учителя за ученика конкретно. Или по просьбе ученика.
А так да, все молятся за всех. Но, если есть связь - знакомство, отношения учитель-ученик, насколько я понимаю, молитвы будут более эффективными.
В принципе, если такой связи с учителем нет, т.е., если он не ведет напрямую ученика по пути, то мне кажется вообще, что все достаточно бесполезно и может в какой-то момент напоминать стагнацию.
Это я про практику Ваджраяны, если что, так думаю. Плюс еще, конечно, учителя могут и на расстоянии учить, т.е., нет необходимости постоянно быть рядом с учителем, но какая-то связь изначально должна быть установлена и обучение и практика рядом с учителем должны иметь место быть, по-моему.
Ну, как-то так) Имхо, разумеется.

----------


## Лагов

Шанс в тантре есть даже у головы профессора Доуэля.

----------


## Маша_ла

> У них нет шансов в тантре.


Ну, а чего бы с ними не общаться? Это же люди. У многих и не импотентов шансов в тантре нет, по множеству других причин - помрачения, карма и пр.

----------


## ullu

> Я желаю счастья всем существам - а этому вот конкретно еще половничек набросьте?


Так принцип беспристрастности, а не справделивости же. Беспристрастность это ж отдавать всем, кто попросит , не делая предпочтений.
Ну вот он попросил - ему и набросили.
А справедливость это чтоб никому больше не досталось  :Smilie: 




> 2. Кармические результаты вроде пока никто не отменял.


Да, но молитва тоже может быть кармическим результатом. 
То есть если я в прошлой жизни кому-то гадила много, а кому-то хорошо делала. То тот кому я гадила будет меня бить, а тот кому хорошо делала - защищать.
А не так что раз уж первый вырос , как кармический результат, то теперь ни что меня от него не спасет.




> 3. Предположим, Будда, в силу своего сострадания, как-то может повлиять на карму данного живого существа (по идее, так быть не может - но ладно).
> Для чего же, тем не менее, нужны молитвы?


Так это, причина же нужна чтобы активность запустить. Видимо сама по себе проблема не может быть такой причиной, инужно какое-то конкреное действие.
Типа мантры действия там или чего-то ещё, для активизации активности.

----------


## ullu

> @*Нико*
> 2. Предположим, у него хватает кармы и заслуг. Тогда Будда, просто в силу сострадания, а не потому, что попросили - помогает ему. Молитвы не нужны, поскольку излишни.


Не, он же дхармакая, как он поможет ? Нужен кто-то материальный для того, чтобы изменять что-то в материальном мире же. 
Думаю как вписать сюда идамов, пока не додумала  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Так, пришли девы и опять пошло про секс.
Предлагаю всем БФом помолица за них, чтобы наконец-то этот вопрос для них решился раз и навсегда.

----------

Neroli (30.08.2015), Фил (30.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Как бы Будда - как солнце, которое светит всем. А учителя - как увеличительные стекла, через которые лучше проходит солнечный свет - благословение Будд. А, если учитель хорошо знает ученика или по просьбе ученика помолится за кого-то - это будет как концентрированный блессинг Будд для этого конкретного человека. А так да, молятся за всех. Просто не всех знают лично, знают о проблемах каждого конкретного существа и, поэтому, не всем могут так предметно помочь молитвой. Но готовы)) 
Я это так вижу. Может я не так тему поняла))

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, а кто вы на дхарма орг, если не секрет? Нам то Ондрий не Отец.


Стена, ник. Но я там недолго, с середины мая наверно и редко захожу. Просто долго лежал в больнице, потому и было время начитаться старых тем.

----------

Neroli (30.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Причины описывать в 2х словах не просто, опять в графомании обвинят.


Так сделайте решительный выбор- достойна ли истина опубликования? Или страх обвинений пересилит?

----------


## Лагов

> Как бы Будда - как солнце, которое светит всем. А учителя - как увеличительные стекла, через которые лучше проходит солнечный свет - благословение Будд. А, если учитель хорошо знает ученика или по просьбе ученика помолится за кого-то - это будет как концентрированный блессинг Будд для этого конкретного человека. А так да, молятся за всех. Просто не всех знают лично, знают о проблемах каждого конкретного существа и, поэтому, не всем могут так предметно помочь молитвой. Но готовы)) 
> Я это так вижу. Может я не так тему поняла))


Если будда- солнце, то вы - застывшая молния. Суждения равно обоснованы.

----------


## Маша_ла

Тогда я лучше буду молчаливой галлюцинацией)) Если мои слова отражаются таким образом))

----------


## Legba

> Не, он же дхармакая, как он поможет ? Нужен кто-то материальный для того, чтобы изменять что-то в материальном мире же. 
> Думаю как вписать сюда идамов, пока не додумала


Ну вот, хоть кто-то, кроме Ондрия, оказался способен понять вопрос. Спасибо!)) Дхармакайи без Рупакайи не бывает, и Рупакайя как раз и проявляется спонтанно для помощи ж.с. В соответствии с их нуждами и способностями (и вот йидамы - как раз сюда)). Но вот идея "не работает без активации" - мне кажется странной. Вы же уступите место старушке в метро, просто так? Или она должна попросить? А лучше - стоя на коленях?)) Почему же Вы полагаете, что Будда или бодхисаттва, способные помочь прямо вот нуждаются в долгих уговорах?)) Ну, и про "половник сверху". Допустим, Вы руководите благотворительным фондом. Помогаете старушкам)) У Вас есть десять старушек и сто рублей. Относитесь Вы к старушкам равностно. Вроде логично предположить, что старушкам достается по десять рублей. Вовсе не в силу "справедливости", а из-за ограниченности средств. Далее, если одна из старушек просит именно ей дать больше - какие у нас варианты? Отобрать у других старушек? Не очень-то равностно. Достато (откуда?) еще сто рублей? Ок, но почему нужно, если у нас есть 200 рублей - не раздать всем беспристрастно по 20? Короче говоря, беспристрастности не будет, если просьба одной из старушек может перераспределить средства в ее пользу.

----------


## Лагов

> Неправильно. Буддизм оперирующий аксиоматикой символов веры - религия. Буддизм вмещающий в себя и практические элементы - может (или должен бы быть)  научен.


Буддизм превосходит науку в плане веры, ибо лишен веры например, химика, в то, что субстанция в его эксперименте есть продолжение предыдущей.
Наука- набита верой по самое немогу.

----------

Фил (30.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Тогда я лучше буду молчаливой галлюцинацией)) Если мои слова отражаются таким образом))


Отраженной через зеркала учителей?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мужчины не умеют обходиться без женщин


Это ты брось. Мужчина, умеющий варить борщ - неуязвим.

----------

Aion (30.08.2015), Александр Казань (16.02.2021), Маша_ла (30.08.2015), Фил (30.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Тогда я лучше буду молчаливой галлюцинацией)) Если мои слова отражаются таким образом))


И в чьем уме, учителя?

----------


## Ондрий

> Буддизм превосходит науку в плане веры, ибо лишен веры например, химика, в то, что субстанция в его эксперименте есть продолжение предыдущей.
> Наука- набита верой по самое немогу.


Не верой, а допущениями основывающимися на опыте и анализе. Вера от науки отличается неизменяемой догматикой. Допущения же в науке - меняются с появлением новых знаний. В религии - нет.

----------

Антончик (30.08.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Короче говоря, беспристрастности не будет, если просьба одной из старушек может перераспределить средства в ее пользу.


Не будет. Если 9 старушек сидят и есть не просят, а одна умоляет прямо, ей и дадется, сколько просит, а остальным сгенерируется, сколько им надо. Или потом отдастся сумма, которая была отдана одной старушке.
Мораль, надо действовать, чтобы что-то было. Под лежачий камень вода не течет))

Я, когда беременная в метро заходила и хотела сесть, я прямо подходила к каким-либо сострадательным с виду девушкам и прямо просила - уступите, пжл, я в положении, мне плохо, надо сесть, всегда вставали, причем несколько сразу)) А если не просила, то уступали или женщины, хотя я могла и постоять, или ехала, скажем, в час пик, спиной к толпе, пузом к сидящим дядькам, закрывшимся газетой)) Так мое пузо могло им газету толкать, они так возмущенно ее подвигали, но место не уступали)) Было смешно. Короче, если чего-то хочешь, проси. Иначе сиди или стой и не чирикай))

А сейчас уступают иногда, когда еду с некрашенной башкой, а она у меня почти белая и вид такой старческий, уступает молодежь, хотя и не прошу)) Напоминают о непостоянстве.. Но я все равно благодарна)) Чего ноги зря трепать-то?

----------


## Лагов

> Не верой, а допущениями основывающимися на опыте и анализе.


Опыт основан на вере в то, что он происходит.
Буддизм лишен таких допущений.

----------


## Маша_ла

> И в чьем уме, учителя?


В чьих глазах, в чьем уме - какая разница)) Отвечающего на этом форуме, как вариант))

----------


## Ондрий

> Опыт основан на вере в то, что он происходит.
> Буддизм лишен таких допущений.


Чушь. Цема ригтер с лориком вам перорально трижды в день.

----------


## Фил

> Это ты брось. Мужчина, умеющий варить борщ - неуязвим.


Я не ем супы!  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (30.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Чушь. Цема ригтер с лориком вам перорально трижды в день.


Это тотально оценочное суждение. Проявите волю, например, викингов и ответьте по существу.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Буддизм превосходит науку в плане веры, ибо лишен веры например, химика, в то, что субстанция в его эксперименте есть продолжение предыдущей.


Вы верите, что химики веруют.

----------


## Лагов

> В чьих глазах, в чьем уме - какая разница)) Отвечающего на этом форуме, как вариант))


Еще вариант - не выстраивать солярные аналогии. Буддизм будет даже когда не будет солнца.

----------


## Ондрий

Викинги по существу отвечают вполне конкретно, а словами я уже ответил. Дрон-Троллинг это в соседний каганат.

----------


## Лагов

> Вы верите, что химики веруют.


Вы веруете, что есть химики.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы веруете, что есть химики.


Химики есть.

----------


## Лагов

> Викинги по существу отвечают вполне конкретно, а словами я уже ответил.


Вы ответили, как аптекарь, в надежде на то, что вашим словам я найду подтверждение в сонме буддийских текстов.
Если вы не дорубили кубик рубик до конца, то, конечно же, наука рулит.





> Опыт основан на вере в то, что он происходит.
> Буддизм лишен таких допущений.

----------


## Лагов

> Химики есть.


Аминь.

----------


## Маша_ла

Когда не будет солнца, образ солнца как источника света будет еще более ярким)) Это образное выражение.

----------


## Лагов

> Когда не будет солнца, образ солнца как источника света будет еще более ярким)) Это образное выражение.


Солнца не будет примерно через 5 миллиардов лет. Неважно, что будет более и менее ярким. Буддизм будет примерно таким, как и всегда.

----------


## Лагов

> Я лишь указываю на то, что практичность практического здесь достоверна лишь для последователей. Что характерно для любой религии.
> Но не для науки.


Вы по прежнему считаете буддизм религией. Открыто игнорирую старшинство буддизма перед наукой.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Разве буддисты отличаются повышенной счастливостью?

----------


## Нико

А мальчики конкретно сцепились.... "Хоть я и не верю в успех". )

----------


## Нико

> Разве буддисты отличаются повышенной счастливостью?


Нет, они отличаются повышенной несчастливостью.

----------


## Нико

> А это наш Кузенька с жиру бесится. 
> Побесится, побесится да баиньки пойдет.
> 
> Вложение 18472


Главное, чтобы Вы, господин, этого не делали.

----------


## Шенпен

> Будда или бодхисаттва, способные помочь прямо вот нуждаются в долгих уговорах?))


Да не нуждаются они ни в каких уговорах.
Вы вот несколько лет назад интересовались как работает благословение. Не знаю нашли ли вы для себя ответ, но допустим что сам факт способности Будд помогать - не вызывает у Вас сомнений.
Так вот. Способность Будды помогать она (как тут уже говорили) как солнце - светит для всех одинаково. Но лучи эти не достигнут в однои и ной же степени  человека открывшегося ему  и другого , который закрыт завесами(неведением и т.д.).

----------


## Legba

Да, Шенпен, конечно. А теперь объясните, как посредством молитв можно убрать завесы у кого-то другого?))

----------


## Шенпен

> Да, Шенпен, конечно. А теперь объясните, как посредством молитв можно убрать завесы у кого-то другого?))


Мандала - поле осознавания Будды.Так?
Если продвинутый практик то то он-в мандале будды. Так?
Если он о ком-то думает (молится) то временно приближает этого человека к  мандале.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Если पुण्यं можно копить для себя, то ничего странного и в перечислении оной на чужой кармический счет. Кто сомневается, тот нигилист и хинаянец. 
Естественно, что перечисление ценности требует личного обращения. Устная форма "молитвы" не должна удивлять мудрых, ибо это лишь условность, в основе же, как и полагается, лежит правильное намерение.

----------


## Лагов

> Разве буддисты отличаются повышенной счастливостью?


Разве буддисты отличаются?

----------


## Лагов

> Мандала - поле осознавания Будды.Так?


Да



> Если продвинутый практик то то он-в мандале будды. Так?


Если он имбицил, то он тоже в мандале будды, так?



> Если он о ком-то думает (молится) то временно приближает этого человека к  мандале.


Да, мысленно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Если पुण्यं можно копить для себя, то ничего странного и в перечислении оной на чужой кармический счет. Кто сомневается, тот нигилист и хинаянец. 
> Естественно, что перечисление ценности требует личного обращения. Устная форма "молитвы" не должна удивлять мудрых, ибо это лишь условность, в основе же, как и полагается, лежит правильное намерение.


это и так ясно. а теперь расскажите через какой процессинг происходят транзакции.

----------


## Шенпен

> Да
> 
> Если он имбицил, то он тоже в мандале будды, так?


Интересно,это чисто разведывательный дрон или может и побомбить?

----------

Кузьмич (01.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> это и так ясно. а теперь расскажите через какой процессинг происходят транзакции.


Это надо добавить к списку авьякрита.

----------


## Legba

> Мандала - поле осознавания Будды.Так?
> Если продвинутый практик то то он-в мандале будды. Так?
> Если он о ком-то думает (молится) то временно приближает этого человека к  мандале.


Ой. Мандала это вообще весь мир, каким он выглядит для Будды. И практик, и тот человек - уже там, строго на своих местах. Как там можно кого-то приблизить. Если же мы говорим о практике - то он и есть Будда, в мандале которого он находится. Надеюсь, я выразился понятно...

----------

Ондрий (30.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.08.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Ой. Мандала это вообще весь мир, каким он выглядит для Будды. И практик, и тот человек - уже там, строго на своих местах. Как там можно кого-то приблизить. Если же мы говорим о практике - то он и есть Будда, в мандале которого он находится. Надеюсь, я выразился понятно...


Ну правильно.На относительном уровне пожелания(мне не нравится слово "молитвы") и работаюттолько потому,что на абсолютном ,все трое не отделены друг от друга.

----------


## Лагов

> Понятно. То есть само наличие формализованных условий (рецепта) позволяет говорить о том, что мы имеем дело с научным методом.


Само отсутствие необходимости веры позволяет ставить буддизм до и выше науки. Буддизм генетически старше науки. Которая насквозь прошита верованиями , например, в пространство и время. Ставить буддизм в ряд с верованиями-есть лишь прихоть авраамистических проповедников, в какие бы маски они не рядились.

----------

Фил (30.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> так говорят все эмитенты когда хотят скрыть отчетность.
> 
> и все же мне непонятно. @*Legba* вот рассуждает об ограниченном фонде. Но позвольте, разве Акаништха это не ФРС имеющая неограниченные возможности эмиссии? Какие 200 р на старушку? Они напечатают сколько нужно без всякого обеспечения.


Это реклама. На деле у нас тут касса взаимопомощи, причем всё больше моральной. Вот хотя бы Дхарму. Официально у будд 84000 бесплатных учений. Де факто же гуру-представителю платили золотом. А पुण्यं выменивали на еду и одёжу для сангхи.

----------

Андрей Урбанович (30.08.2015), Сергей Хос (30.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это реклама


Я всегда догадывался.

----------


## Neroli

> Так, пришли девы и опять пошло про секс.
> Предлагаю всем БФом помолица за них, чтобы наконец-то этот вопрос для них решился раз и навсегда.


Спасибо, Ондрий, прям сегодня и сработало. Продолжайте молится, Отче, умоляю))))

----------

Антончик (31.08.2015), Дубинин (30.08.2015), Максим& (30.08.2015), Паня (31.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Это ты брось. Мужчина, умеющий варить борщ - неуязвим.


Не всякий сваренный мужчиной борщ можно есть))

----------


## Legba

[QUOTE=Ондрий;722114]так говорят все эмитенты когда хотят скрыть отчетность.

и все же мне непонятно.  @*Legba* вот рассуждает об ограниченном фонде. Но позвольте, разве Акаништха это не ФРС имеющая неограниченные возможности эмиссии? Какие 200 р на старушку? Они напечатают сколько нужно без всякого обеспечения.[/QUOTE
Вот! К чему я и клоню. Если раздача безгранична, она безгранична для всех, и "половник сверху" - технически невозможен. Если же выдача идет согласно кармического стажа, то тоже надбавку сделать не выйдет.

----------

Ондрий (30.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Почему она должна быть безграничной, если законы причины-следствия, взаимозависимость и всё такое?
Безгранично только сострадание бодхисаттв, а всё остальное--не резиновое.

----------


## Шенпен

[QUOTE=Legba;722133]


> так говорят все эмитенты когда хотят скрыть отчетность.
> 
> и все же мне непонятно.  @Legba вот рассуждает об ограниченном фонде. Но позвольте, разве Акаништха это не ФРС имеющая неограниченные возможности эмиссии? Какие 200 р на старушку? Они напечатают сколько нужно без всякого обеспечения.[/QUOTE
> Вот! К чему я и клоню. Если раздача безгранична, она безгранична для всех, и "половник сверху" - технически невозможен. Если же выдача идет согласно кармического стажа, то тоже надбавку сделать не выйдет.


Не, она каждая со своей миской,а дают сколько поместицца.

----------


## Ондрий

> Спасибо, Ондрий, прям сегодня и сработало. Продолжайте молится, Отче, умоляю))))


Ну вот видите! А Хос тут наводит тень на плетень! Работает же!
С такими хосами у нас и демография в стране просядет, не то что экономика, а вы еще что-то про буддизм от него хотите. эх..

----------

Дубинин (30.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

[QUOTE=Шенпен;722136]


> Не, она каждая со своей миской,а дают сколько поместицца.


Чудесно, миски всем наполнили. С чего клянчить добавки? Сидишь в тюрьме - вот ровно такого размера была твоя миска.

----------


## Ондрий

> А я нигде не утверждал, что методики буддизма не работают.
> Я говорю лишь о том, что принцип работы нее имеет верифицируемого критерия, обнаружимого субстанционального носителя, что не позволяет считать эту систему научной.


Обманываете, товарищ. Откройте любую садхану и прочтите - что есть критерии и как они верифицируются. На колу мочало меня не развлекает.

----------


## Нико

Сколько можно повторять, что в теме про молитвы никакие аргументы не вески? Вот сидят три умника и думают, что все в этом мире подлежит логическому обоснованию. А оно не подлежит. Просто иногда работает. Я не буду объянять, как именно. Поймут неправильно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Чудесно, миски всем наполнили. С чего клянчить добавки? Сидишь в тюрьме - вот ровно такого размера была твоя миска.


Факт выпрашивания может миску расширить. Кто- то на верху! Я сидя в тюрьма- злобствую и тоскую и справиться не могу с этим, подаж- же, мне свободу- о Верхосидец- дабы по силам была- ноша моя и всеми фибрами не отвлекаясь на турма- я возжелал бы тебя- Небовержец! (бизнес правильно надо вести))

----------


## Neroli

> Ну вот видите! А Хос тут наводит тень на плетень! Работает же!
> С такими хосами у нас и демография в стране просядет, не то что экономика, а вы еще что-то про буддизм от него хотите. эх..


Что-то вы, Ондрий, о Хосе в каждом сообщении вспоминаете. У вас все в порядке? Вы в него часом не влюбились?

Хос головного мозга, не иначе))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (31.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Что-то вы, Ондрий, о Хосе в каждом сообщении вспоминаете. У все в порядке? Вы в него часом не влюбились?


Я его обожаю!

----------

Neroli (30.08.2015), Сергей Хос (30.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Бросьте оба. Говорю же. Читать это больно.

----------

Neroli (30.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

Или вы, Ондрий, хотите жесткого троллинга? Так затроллю же, не вопрос. Пошлю в ретрит.

----------


## Нико

Даже ваше видео не открывается. Вы сегодня неудачник.

----------


## Ондрий

> Или вы, Ондрий, хотите жесткого троллинга? Так затроллю же, не вопрос. Пошлю в ретрит.


не отвлекайтесь, мадам, бдите, а то как подберутся импотенты....

----------

Legba (31.08.2015), Neroli (30.08.2015), Антончик (31.08.2015), Буль (31.08.2015), Денис Евгеньев (31.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Отсутствие веры в принципиально не формализуемое (то есть не доказуемое никаким средствами) высшее достижение (ануттарасамьяксабодхи) поставило бы буддизм в один ряд со всеми, вполне заурядными, психотренингами.


Из принципиальной недоказуемости одного из элементов никак не следует недоказуемость вообще всех, часть которых  соотносится - вполне канонически - с  психотренингами, часть - с бытовым колдунством. В противном случае, придется сказать: "буддийские практики не дают никакого прижизненного результата, только посмертное обожение вознаграждение" - а-ля ислам. Но так сказать тоже нельзя - помимо прочего, это очень плохой маркетинговый ход.




> Если पुण्यं можно копить для себя, то ничего странного и в перечислении оной на чужой кармический счет. Кто сомневается, тот нигилист и хинаянец. 
> Естественно, что перечисление ценности требует личного обращения. Устная форма "молитвы" не должна удивлять мудрых, ибо это лишь условность, в основе же, как и полагается, лежит правильное намерение.


В этой модели перечисления маны Будды и Бодхисаттвы выходят операционистками, принимающими платежные поручения

----------

Дубинин (30.08.2015), Ондрий (30.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> не отвлекайтесь, мадам, бдите, а то как подберутся импотенты....


У меня пока с этим вопросом хорошая карма. Наверное, кто-то молился...

----------

Neroli (30.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А я нигде не утверждал, что методики буддизма не работают.
> Я говорю лишь о том, что принцип работы нее имеет верифицируемого критерия, обнаружимого субстанционального носителя, что не позволяет считать эту систему научной.
> Наравне с Египетскими жрецами, Папюсом, деревенским колдуньями и проч.


Следует добавить, что в Науке точно также верифицируемого критерия нет. Разговор вообще ни о чём.

----------


## Won Soeng

> С какого времени, по Москве, арупадхату стал миром чувственного восприятия?


Всегда. Вы не знали? Прекращение чувственного восприятия это нирвана. Посмотрите определения. Арупалока это все еще контакт, вплоть до сферы "ни восприятия, ни невосприятия". 

Вас, возможно, сбивает с толку название камалоки как сферы чувств. Но чувственное восприятие и жажда контакта с пятью сферами - следует различать.

----------


## Шенпен

> Чудесно, миски всем наполнили. С чего клянчить добавки? Сидишь в тюрьме - вот ровно такого размера была твоя миска.


Клянчить-то можно(все существа хотят счастья и т.д.)только это ничего не даст.Единственный вариант который возможен в данной ситуации-это ,что в довольно-таки большой миске мистера Х (см. пост №18)ещё оставалось место.Оно могло заполнитья(в этой жизни),а могло и нет. И тут вдруг Нико приносит передачу - Бодхисаттва Сергей борщ сварил.Вопрос связей.Потенциал наполнения миски реализовывается.
Занавес.
А если честно ,то по второму кругу уже неохота...

----------


## PampKin Head

Если буддизм "религия", то нахрена он нужен гражданам? ) Имхо, вполне закономерный вопрос.

----------


## Aion

> Если буддизм "религия", то нахрена он нужен гражданам? ) Имхо, вполне закономерный вопрос.


Ну как бы некоторые граждане нуждаются в том, чтобы быть не только гражданами, но и людьми дважды разумными, а с палеолита так уж повелось, что в этом процессе без религии не обойтись.)

----------

Фил (31.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну как бы некоторые граждане нуждаются в том, чтобы быть не только гражданами, но и людьми дважды разумными, а с палеолита так уж повелось, что в этом процессе без религии не обойтись.)


Какая практическая польза от религии человеку разумному, и тем более дважды разумному?

----------


## Aion

> Какая практическая польза от религии человеку разумному, и тем более дважды разумному?


Психическое здоровье.

----------


## Shus

> Вот! К чему я и клоню. Если раздача безгранична, она безгранична для всех, и "половник сверху" - технически невозможен. Если же выдача идет согласно кармического стажа, то тоже надбавку сделать не выйдет.


Вы таки прочитайте 25 гл, рекомендую настоятельно. От нее если не все, то многое чего пошло.

А безгранично или "кармически" - в этом и была главная новация той самой ранней махаяны. Там сплошная сотериология без всех этих сложных заморочек. Милость и всемогущество Авалокитешвары безграничны и, если судить по сутрам, - практически безусловны, да и Амитабха для перерождения в двухлочном мире тоже много не требует (кстати был еще "тот", ранний Акшобья, см. Aksobhyatathagata-syavyuha sutra, при чем Абхирати или постраше, или современна Суквахати). Плюс каждый может встать на путь бодхисатвы без всех этих послушничеств, испытательных сроков и инициаций.

Потом все это долго встраивали, интерпретировали и дополняли нужными шастрами и сутрами, поскольку это было "тлетворное влияние Запада" (в прямом смысле этого слова) и как бы не во всем соответствовало буддизму.
Ну а весь "народный" (в смысле благ, помощи и защиты) буддизм ранней махаяны - это конечно главным образом Авалокитешвара (что и видим по современному Китаю, там статуй Будды явно меньше, чем образов Гуаньинь), у которого манифестаций и эманаций - на все случаи жизни.

Как все это теперь можно вычленить из других сложившихся форм буддизма без обвинения в ереси - я не знаю. Наверное только переходом в цзинту-цзун (амидаизм) :Smilie: .

----------

Legba (31.08.2015), Балдинг (03.09.2015), Фил (31.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Из принципиальной недоказуемости одного из элементов никак не следует недоказуемость вообще всех, часть которых  соотносится - вполне канонически - с  психотренингами, часть - с бытовым колдунством. В противном случае, придется сказать: "буддийские практики не дают никакого прижизненного результата, только посмертное обожение вознаграждение" - а-ля ислам. Но так сказать тоже нельзя - помимо прочего, это очень плохой маркетинговый ход.


Про бытовое колдунство не скажу, а за психотренинги попробую. В буддизме в большинстве своем они опираются на фундамент, который остается объектом веры. В связи с чем, порой работают, а порой наоборот. Как повезет))
Простой пример: человек в сложной жизненной ситуации, в которой следует всех послать подальше, и все изменить, а он практикует смирение, потому что верует, что плоды кармы пожинает. Страдает он, одним словом. Добровольно.
Так что может оказаться, то оно не просто не работает, а делает еще хуже. (Если за критерий работоспособности брать текущее внутреннее состояние человека, а какое еще может взять наука?).
Так что не стала бы я буддизм наукой называть.

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2015), Паня (31.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Про бытовое колдунство не скажу....


Вот в краце)))

----------

Lion Miller (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Позвольте, а чем формально все эти "верну мужа" и "сниму почту, сглаз и импотенцию" *принципиально* отличается от буддийских учебников по суре и тантре? Да ничем.


Вы же прекрасно знаете, чем это отличается. Ох, как иногда утомляет этот цинизм образованных буддистов со стажем....

----------


## Фил

> Про бытовое колдунство не скажу, а за психотренинги попробую. В буддизме в большинстве своем они опираются на фундамент, который остается объектом веры. В связи с чем, порой работают, а порой наоборот. Как повезет))
> Простой пример: человек в сложной жизненной ситуации, в которой следует всех послать подальше, и все изменить, а он практикует смирение, потому что верует, что плоды кармы пожинает. Страдает он, одним словом. Добровольно.
> Так что может оказаться, то оно не просто не работает, а делает еще хуже. (Если за критерий работоспособности брать текущее внутреннее состояние человека, а какое еще может взять наука?).
> Так что не стала бы я буддизм наукой называть.


Следует то ему может и следует, а он не может послать куда подальше.
Нет жизненного опыта, нет силы духа. И даже если Вы ему по полочкам разложите кого и куда нужно послать - все равно не пошлёт.
А вот когда "созреет" - так пошлёт всех кого надо и куда надо, несмотря на "буддизьм".

----------

Антончик (31.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если буддизм "религия", то нахрена он нужен гражданам? ) Имхо, вполне закономерный вопрос.


А чо, религия -- разве не "опиум для народа"?

----------

Фил (31.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если буддизм "религия", то нахрена он нужен гражданам? ) Имхо, вполне закономерный вопрос.


Вот странно! Одним не надо от буддизма "банального психотренинга", другим--религии.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот в краце)))


А в двух словах можете? Я щас на работе на асилю((

----------


## Дубинин

> А в двух словах можете? Я щас на работе на асилю((


Лучше сами- захватывающая работа- 1927-года об колдунах- со слов пользователей..))

----------


## Neroli

> Следует то ему может и следует, а он не может послать куда подальше.
> Нет жизненного опыта, нет силы духа. И даже если Вы ему по полочкам разложите кого и куда нужно послать - все равно не пошлёт.
> А вот когда "созреет" - так пошлёт всех кого надо и куда надо, несмотря на "буддизьм".


Мы про буддизм как психотехнику говорим или про проблемы конкретного человека?  :Smilie: 
Буддист в качестве опоры для своих поступков использует понятия религиозные, объект веры - в частности карму. Он обуславливается этой сущностью при трактовке того, что с ним происходит и при принятии решений. Какая уж тут наука?

----------

Антончик (31.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Я не понял что-то... а чего это  @Сергей Хос все свое поудалял? В цитатах-то все осталось почти. Мне тоже удалить? Так предупреждать надо, удалю.

----------

Фил (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я не понял что-то... а чего это  @Сергей Хос все свое поудалял? В цитатах-то все осталось почти. Мне тоже удалить? Так предупреждать надо, удалю.


В отличие от Вас, Сергей Хос не захотел меня расстраивать.... )

----------


## Фил

> Я не понял что-то... а чего это  @Сергей Хос все свое поудалял? В цитатах-то все осталось почти. Мне тоже удалить? Так предупреждать надо, удалю.


А мне тоже понравилось  :Frown:

----------


## Фил

> Мы про буддизм как психотехнику говорим или про проблемы конкретного человека? 
> Буддист в качестве опоры для своих поступков использует понятия религиозные, объект веры - в частности карму. Он обуславливается этой сущностью при трактовке того, что с ним происходит и при принятии решений. Какая уж тут наука?


Никакой.
Но человеку, который не может никого послать, Вы сказали, буддизм вредит.
Но ему не только буддизм вредит. а много чего еще.
Это не причина, это окружение  человека.
Что рядом - то и вредит.

----------


## Neroli

> Никакой.
> Но человеку, который не может никого послать, Вы сказали, буддизм вредит.
> Но ему не только буддизм вредит. а много чего еще.
> Это не причина, это окружение  человека.
> Что рядом - то и вредит.


В том то и дело, что шансов у такого человека больше с хорошим психологом-атеистом, чем с буддизмом. Если они вообще есть))

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2015), Паня (31.08.2015), Фил (31.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> В том то и дело, что шансов у такого человека больше с хорошим психологом-атеистом, чем с буддизмом. Если они вообще есть))


Может быть. 
А где их взять, хороших психологов?
Сколько народу как на игле к психологам годами ходят и ходят, а толку - ноль.

----------

Нико (31.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А чем? Бодхичиттой наверно? 
> "Сниму импотенцию на благо вжс!"-недорого:-)


Не надо тут язвить. Похоже, у Вас тоже это не имеет никаких отличий. Поэтому с буддизмом у Вас будет полный провал.

----------


## Максим&

> Не надо тут язвить. Похоже, у Вас тоже это не имеет никаких отличий. Поэтому с буддизмом у Вас будет полный провал.


Да ладно, смешно ведь:-)  Но так и быть, ради вас удалю.

----------


## Максим&

> Поэтому с буддизмом у Вас будет полный провал.


Да тут похоже у всех засада полная. Все мы "невольные" христиане. Ондрий вон, уже и кадилом поди машет и песню затягивает "приидите чада, послушайте мене. Страху Господню научу вас":-)

----------


## Neroli

> Может быть. 
> А где их взять, хороших психологов?
> Сколько народу как на игле к психологам годами ходят и ходят, а толку - ноль.


Хороших психологов не так уж мало. Психология учит человека как решать свои проблемы, а не решает их за него. Не все это понимают, по-этому годами ходят, а толку ноль. 
Давайте лучше к Буддизму вернемся, с которым пока не все ясно, в отличии от психологии))

----------

Антончик (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да тут похоже у всех засада полная. Все мы "невольные" христиане. Ондрий вон, уже и кадилом поди машет и песню затягивает "приидите чада, послушайте мене. Страху Господню научу вас":-)


Ондрий христианин? Тогда я -- балерина).

----------

Максим& (31.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Хороших психологов не так уж мало. Психология учит человека как решать свои проблемы, а не решает их за него. Не все это понимают, по-этому годами ходят, а толку ноль. 
> Давайте лучше к Буддизму вернемся, с которым пока не все ясно, в отличии от психологии))


Другая область применения.
Психология - практический результат в конкретных случаях. Тогда не важно, кто психолог, атеист или нет. Она работает в определенной культурной среде, с определенными паттернами поведений. Это если беспокоит что-то конкретное.

А если съедает что-то в глубине, психология не поможет.

Например, известные книги Д.Карнеги или другого аналогичного нашего эпигона - это практические рецепты для достаточно недалеких и поверхностных людей.
Да, они работают, для таких людей. И авторы то в принципе сами, из этих же людей.

----------


## Максим&

> Ондрий христианин? Тогда я -- балерина).


Да кто его знает. Сам же пишет, что многое поменялось за последние два года. Слышите же что вещает...Третий Рим,Россия, белая гвардия, Боже царя храни.
Может он уже и архимандрит какой:-)

----------


## Нико

> Другая область применения.
> Психология - практический результат в конкретных случаях. Тогда не важно, кто психолог, атеист или нет. Она работает в определенной культурной среде, с определенными паттернами поведений. Это если беспокоит что-то конкретное.
> 
> А если съедает что-то в глубине, психология не поможет.
> 
> Например, известные книги Д.Карнеги или другого аналогичного нашего эпигона - это практические рецепты для достаточно недалеких и поверхностных людей.
> Да, они работают, для таких людей. И авторы то в принципе сами, из этих же людей.


Психология -- дурная псевдонаука. Люди с проблемами учат других, как избавляться от проблем.

----------

Фил (31.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Другая область применения.
> Психология - практический результат в конкретных случаях. Тогда не важно, кто психолог, атеист или нет. Она работает в определенной культурной среде, с определенными паттернами поведений. Это если беспокоит что-то конкретное.
> 
> А если съедает что-то в глубине, психология не поможет.
> 
> Например, известные книги Д.Карнеги или другого аналогичного нашего эпигона - это практические рецепты для достаточно недалеких и поверхностных людей.
> Да, они работают, для таких людей. И авторы то в принципе сами, из этих же людей.


Фил, я не очень хочу тут "тереть" о психологии. Психология помогает при депрессии (а это как раз когда что-то в глубине съедает) если человек сам хочет (впрочем это для всего обязательное условие).
Скажите, лучше, какая у буддизма область применения, отличная от психологии, если мы говорим о буддизме как психотехнике?

----------


## Нико

> Да кто его знает. Сам же пишет, что многое поменялось за последние два года. Слышите же что вещает...Третий Рим,Россия, белая гвардия, Боже царя храни.
> Может он уже и архимандрит какой:-)


Не Вам его судить, конечно. Это всё позёрство издержки интеллекта, имхо.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, я не очень хочу тут "тереть" о психологии. Психология помогает при депрессии (а это как раз когда что-то в глубине съедает) если человек сам хочет (впрочем это для всего обязательное условие).
> Скажите, лучше, какая у буддизма область применения, отличная от психологии, если мы говорим о буддизме как психотехнике?


Да вроде бы и то психология и другое.
Но, мне так кажется, психология-буддизм - это полноценный ремонт, а психология-психология - покраска поверх ржавчины, красиво, сверкает, потом все равно развалится. И это тоже иногда надо, я не спорю, хотя бы для того чтобы вывести из депрессии и человек уже сам смог бы чего-то делать. Очень грубое средство.
Но многим, я так понимаю, достаточно.

----------


## Максим&

> Не Вам его судить, конечно. Это всё позёрство издержки интеллекта, имхо.


Да я и не сужу. Жил бы в России, возможно сам бы славянофилом-евразийцем заделался бы в пику мировому капиталу. Да ладно, это я так...ниочем

----------


## Нико

> Да я и не сужу. Жил бы в России, возможно сам бы славянофилом-евразийцем заделался бы в пику мировому капиталу. Да ладно, это я так...ниочем


А Вы где изволите жить?)

----------


## Фил

"Съедает" - я имел в виду экзистенциальные вопросы.
Депрессия - это всего лишь клиническое состояние, из которого выходят в том числе при поддержке фармакологии.

----------


## Aion

> Психология -- дурная псевдонаука. Люди с проблемами учат других, как избавляться от проблем.


Ну зачем же так категорично? Разве бывают люди без проблем? Факт наличия проблем у психолога никак не означает невозможности помочь другим, более того: 


> Только раненый целитель исцеляет.
> 
> *К.Г. Юнг*

----------

Neroli (31.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А Вы где изволите жить?)


Нико, ну есть же "профиль":-)

----------


## Нико

> Ну зачем же так категорично? Разве бывают люди без проблем? Факт наличия проблем у психолога никак не означает невозможности помочь другим, более того:


Если сам тонешь в болоте, невозможно вытащить из него другого утопающего в болоте. Максимум, что можно -- это прописать снотворное и антидепрессанты и порекомендовать заниматься иогой. )

----------


## Neroli

> Люди с проблемами учат других, как избавляться от проблем.


Может они и с проблемами, но науке, которую проповедуют - следуют. Целоваться не лезут и за коленки не щупают.

----------


## Нико

> Может они и с проблемами, но науке, которую проповедуют - следуют. Целоваться не лезут и за коленки не щупают.


Лучше бы они это делали))))))))

----------


## Neroli

> Если сам тонешь в болоте, невозможно вытащить из него другого утопающего в болоте. Максимум, что можно -- это прописать снотворное и антидепрессанты и порекомендовать заниматься иогой. )


Ну вот специалисты по психологии подтянулись, теперь все в порядке. Можно со спокойной совестью в ретрит.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну есть же "профиль":-)


А, Вы даже симпатичный).

----------

Максим& (31.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Если сам тонешь в болоте, невозможно вытащить из него другого утопающего в болоте. Максимум, что можно -- это прописать снотворное и антидепрессанты и порекомендовать заниматься иогой. )


Странно слышать такое проявление юношеского максимализма от взрослого человека.  :Smilie:  Проблемы есть у всех, это нормально. Другое дело, что их сущность, генезис, а значит и способы разрешения в подавляющем большинстве случаев не осознаются.

----------


## Нико

> Странно слышать такое проявление юношеского максимализма от взрослого человека.  Проблемы есть у всех, это нормально. Другое дело, что их сущность, генезис, а значит и способы разрешения в подавляющем большинстве случаев не осознаются.


Я знаю, что Вы сторонник "бессознательного". )

----------


## Legba

Честно признаться, друзья, я так ничего и не понял.))
Сергей Хос с невероятным усердием стал доказывать (зачем-то), что буддизм - религия.
Что в принципе человеку практикующему/ранее практиковавшему - достаточно очевидно.
Исключение могут составлять либо "диванные буддисты", либо молодежь, которая еще свято верит в слоганы "буддизм это наука об уме", "как ювелир проверяет золото, так и..." и тому подобное. Дальнейшие объяснения Сергей счел излишними. Видимо, "credo quia absurdum" - и хорош.
ОК. После этого @*Нико* (видимо) попросила сию "ересь" - снести. 
Ибо буддизм не религия.))Почему? Ну, наверное, так ЕСДЛ сказал. :Big Grin:  
Ситуация, надо признать, стала еще более абсурдной.)))
Это при том, что вот такое - иначе как религией не назовешь:



> Сколько можно повторять, что в теме про молитвы *никакие аргументы не вески*? Вот сидят три умника и думают, что все в этом мире подлежит логическому обоснованию. *А оно не подлежит*. Просто иногда работает. *Я не буду объянять, как именно*. Поймут неправильно.


Ну, не будете, так и ладно.
А то прям как в известном видео:
- А вот голову я не вижу...
- Все там есть! (см. 0.13)

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Я знаю, что Вы сторонник "бессознательного". )


Я сторонник согласования сознания с бессознательным. Само по себе бессознательное меня не интересует. )

----------


## Нико

> Честно признаться, друзья, я так ничего и не понял.))
> Сергей Хос с невероятным усердием стал доказывать (зачем-то), что буддизм - религия.
> Что в принципе человеку практикующему/ранее практиковавшему - достаточно очевидно.
> Исключение могут составлять либо "диванные буддисты", либо молодежь, которая еще свято верит в слоганы "буддизм это наука об уме", "как ювелир проверяет золото, так и..." и тому подобное. Дальнейшие объяснения Сергей счел излишними. Видимо, "credo quia absurdum" - и хорош.
> ОК. После этого @*Нико* (видимо) попросила сию "ересь" - снести. 
> Ибо буддизм не религия.))Почему? Ну, наверное, так ЕСДЛ сказал. 
> Ситуация, надо признать, стала еще более абсурдной.)))
> Это при том, что вот такое - иначе как религией не назовешь:
> 
> ...


Это было остроумно, Легба....))) Только я не просила сносить аргументы, я просила двух участников не бодаться. Это разные вещи же))).

----------


## Legba

> Это было остроумно, Легба....))) Только я не просила сносить аргументы, я просила двух участников не бодаться. Это разные вещи же))).


В случае, если они "бодались" при помощи аргументов - это именно одно и тоже.
Ближе к вечеру тему закрою.
Очень, надо признать, разочаровывающий опыт - хотя по сравнению со снесенной темой - чистый нектар.

----------


## Нико

> В случае, если они "бодались" при помощи аргументов - это именно одно и тоже.
> Ближе к вечеру тему закрою.
> Очень, надо признать, разочаровывающий опыт - хотя по сравнению со снесенной темой - чистый нектар.


И при этом ты так и не понял, "как же это работает"....

----------


## Legba

> И при этом ты так и не понял, "как же это работает"....


Ну чо делать, дебил)) Ты же даже не пыталась объяснить, не тебя меня упрекать.  @*Shus* привел исторический генезис, что интересно, но связать концы не поможет.
@Хос о чем то своем, спиритуальном вещал. С Атманом разобрались, ужо и до Брахмана скоро дело дойдет.)) @*Ондрий* сразу согласился, что есть дыра - а дальше спорил с Хосом.

Так что шансов у меня не было)) Остается считать Будд и бодхисаттв мелочными и капризными существами, помогающими только тем, кто хорошо попросит.
И то - не всегда.

----------

Shus (31.08.2015), Паня (31.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Так что шансов у меня не было)) Остается считать Будд и бодхисаттв мелочными и капризными существами, помогающими только тем, кто хорошо попросит.
> И то - не всегда.


А то, что они помогают, да и вообще существуют, у вас сомнения не вызывает?

----------


## Нико

> Ну чо делать, дебил)) Ты же даже не пыталась объяснить, не тебя меня упрекать.  @*Shus* привел исторический генезис, что интересно, но связать концы не поможет.
> @Хос о чем то своем, спиритуальном вещал. С Атманом разобрались, ужо и до Брахмана скоро дело дойдет.)) @*Ондрий* сразу согласился, что есть дыра - а дальше спорил с Хосом.
> 
> Так что шансов у меня не было)) Остается считать Будд и бодхисаттв мелочными и капризными существами, помогающими только тем, кто хорошо попросит.
> И то - не всегда.


Неверно всё.... Я не буду отягощать тебя своими мнениями, но только это работает. Будды и бодхисаттвы помогают всегда, но нужен фидбэк. Ты не можешь собрать урожай, если его изначально не посадишь, не удобришь и не польёшь водой. Это миф, что урожаи бывают самовозникшими. Любое достижение -- это труд, короче. И благость свыше как раз и является результатом подобного труда.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В этой модели перечисления маны Будды и Бодхисаттвы выходят операционистками, принимающими платежные поручения


Причем виртуальными, так как передача плюшек требует лишь изъявления существом своей воли. Однако непродвинутым существам необходимо верить в пантеон добрых помощников. Буддийский йог, естественно, обойдется без таких костылей.

----------


## Legba

> А то, что они помогают, да и вообще существуют, у вас сомнения не вызывает?


Видите-ли, это вообще другой вопрос. Вот прям совсем.
Я не знаю, к примеру, есть ли Яхве. И если есть - в каком качестве. Могу только судить по тому, что в Книге написано.
Читаем, видим - старичок кое-что может, а характер у него прескверный. Лучше не злить. А еще лучше - приносить ему жертвы и т.д.
Внутренне противоречие тут начисто отсутствует. Если мы полагаем, что все устроено так - тогда вполне логично так и действовать.

В нашем случае - теория о том, как все устроено и религиозная практика, противоречат друг-другу в рамках самой системы.
И это - куда более неприятный момент.

----------

Neroli (31.08.2015), Кузьмич (01.09.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ближе к вечеру тему закрою.


Зря. Пусть останется. Мало-ли еще чего напишут. Может интересного.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.08.2015), Дубинин (31.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тема плодотворная. Опять же, сисек не обсудили. Только про импотентов.

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2015), Кузьмич (01.09.2015), Ондрий (31.08.2015), Паня (31.08.2015), Фил (31.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Неверно всё.... Я не буду отягощать тебя своими мнениями, но только это работает. Будды и бодхисаттвы помогают всегда, но нужен фидбэк. Ты не можешь собрать урожай, если его изначально не посадишь, не удобришь и не польёшь водой. Это миф, что урожаи бывают самовозникшими. Любое достижение -- это труд, короче. И благость свыше как раз и является результатом подобного труда.


"Все там есть!"(С) Да, я согласен, любое достижение - труд. Но почему-то ты не считаешь, что у кого труд, у того и достижения. И если один человек сажал горох, у него вот ни хрена не взойдет кукуруза просто от того, что ее сажал кто-то другой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Честно признаться, друзья, я так ничего и не понял.))
> Сергей Хос с невероятным усердием стал доказывать (зачем-то), что буддизм - религия.
> Что в принципе человеку практикующему/ранее практиковавшему - достаточно очевидно.


Не собирался больше участвовать в этом балагане, но тебе пожалуй все же отвечу, просто из личного уважения.
То, что буддизм - религия, достаточно очевидно не только практикующему, но просто здравомыслящему человеку, мало-мальски знакомому с предметом.
Такой поворот темы возник в данном топике не случайно. Здесь содержится прямой ход к ответу на поставленный вопрос: "как ЭТО работает".
Сама такая постановка вопроса осмысленна лишь в рамках естественнонаучной парадигмы, где считается, что всякий наблюдаемый эффект имеет причинность в сфере чувственно-наблюдаемого. Если определять эту область в буддийской терминологии, она соответствует даже не рупа в целом, а лишь особой ее части, именуемой "стхула-рупа".
В буддизме же, как и в любой религии, говорится о причинности, лежащей принципиально за пределами чувственного наблюдения.

Все это вещи достаточно очевидные. Если ты и сам это понимаешь (о чем, как мне кажется, свидетельствует твое согласие с тезисом "буддизм - религия"), можешь продолжить тему без меня, поскольку методология рассмотрения тут достаточно проста.
Мне же в какой-то момент стало просто стыдно участвовать в балагане, который тут развели разнообразные "мыслители", некоторые из которых, кажется, занимаются просто интернет-вампиризмом: то девочек за хвостики подергают, чтоб они гузками покрутили, то "умную" телегу накатают в пол-монитора. По сути одно от другого мало отличается, а мне в этом паясничанье участвовать просто надоело.
Аривидерчи

----------


## Legba

> Не собирался больше участвовать в этом балагане, но тебе пожалуй все же отвечу, просто из личного уважения.
> То, что буддизм - религия, достаточно очевидно не только практикующему, но просто здравомыслящему человеку, мало-мальски знакомому с предметом.
> Такой поворот темы возник в данном топике не случайно. Здесь содержится прямой ход к ответу на поставленный вопрос: "как ЭТО работает".
> Сама такая постановка вопроса осмысленна лишь в рамках естественнонаучной парадигмы, где считается, что всякий наблюдаемый эффект имеет причинность в сфере чувственно-наблюдаемого. Если определять эту область в буддийской терминологии, она соответствует даже не рупа в целом, а лишь особой ее части, именуемой "стхула-рупа".
> В буддизме же, как и в любой религии, говорится о причинности, лежащей принципиально за пределами чувственного наблюдения.
> 
> Все это вещи достаточно очевидные. Если ты и сам это понимаешь (о чем, как мне кажется, свидетельствует твое согласие с тезисом "буддизм - религия"), можешь продолжить тему без меня, поскольку методология рассмотрения тут достаточно проста.
> Мне же в какой-то момент стало просто стыдно участвовать в балагане, который тут развели разнообразные "мыслители", некоторые из которых, кажется, занимаются просто интернет-вампиризмом: то девочек за хвостики подергают, чтоб они гузками покрутили, то "умную" телегу накатают в пол-монитора. По сути одно от другого мало отличается, а мне в этом паясничанье участвовать просто надоело.
> Аривидерчи


1. Насчет буддизм - религия/не религия. К моему большому сожалению, слоган "буддизм не религия" придумали вовсе не участники этого форума. Его тщательно пиарят в качестве "буддийского УТП". Причем пиарят, в том числе, и буддийские деятели. Каким образом сложилась такая история - отдельный вопрос. Мне лично кажется, что первые западники-хиппи, пришедшие в Дхарму, невольно спроецировали на нее свои собственные ценности. Так появились мифы о буддийской веротерпимости, сексуальной лояльности и т.п. Что совершенно не соответствует действительному положению вещей, но поначалу этого за лунгта не видно))
2. По поводу "как работает". Еще раз подчеркну - я вполне готов допустить эффект от выполнения йогином садханы - *для самого йогина*. И тут все чудесно - даже "естественнонаучник" с легкостью скажет, что практик довел себя до некой управляемой шизофрении - и теперь угорает в личном сабспэйсе. Человек религиозный даст другое объяснение - ну и что. Кому вода, кому нектар, кому гной.)) Проблемы начинаются в тот момент, когда спонтанно добродетельных существ - нужно, вдруг, хорошенько попросить. Причем - за другого. Тут вот конкретно концы не сходятся. Ты хочешь сказать - что и не должны сходиться? В этой точке буддизм начинает выглядеть менее последовательным и разумным, чем теистическая религия.

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2015), Паня (31.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Из-за невнимательности, а вовсе не из желания стяжать лавры вечно покидающих сцену Пугачевой и Германна, забыл сказать важное.

Буддизм, разумеется - религия по всем признакам, глупо с этим спорить, но не совсем "типичная" т.к. содержит в себе богатый пласт вполне практичных, даже на бытовом уровне, методик.

Если кто-то заявляет о некоей, не важно какой методологии достижения каких-либо целей, то к ней _справедливо_ будет применить "научный" метод верификации. Всего-навсего. 

И таких примеров из текстов буддадхармы масса. Так же справедливо задаваться вопросами о неких неясных моментах, т.к. примеры из писаний показывают, что так делать вполне можно и нужно.
Сводить все к туману "непостижимой спиритуальности" - это или не понимание сути вопросов (мы тут тоже это видели), или желание сгладить неудобные шероховатости в угоду личным верованиям.

Вот теперь пожалуй что и все. Извините, если кому наступал на мозоли.

----------

Legba (31.08.2015), Антончик (31.08.2015), Нико (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 1. Насчет буддизм - религия/не религия. К моему большому сожалению, слоган "буддизм не религия" придумали вовсе не участники этого форума. Его тщательно пиарят в качестве "буддийского УТП". Причем пиарят, в том числе, и буддийские деятели. Каким образом сложилась такая история - отдельный вопрос. Мне лично кажется, что первые западники-хиппи, пришедшие в Дхарму, невольно спроецировали на нее свои собственные ценности. Так появились мифы о буддийской веротерпимости, сексуальной лояльности и т.п. Что совершенно не соответствует действительному положению вещей, но поначалу этого за лунгта не видно))
> 2. По поводу "как работает". Еще раз подчеркну - я вполне готов допустить эффект от выполнения йогином садханы - *для самого йогина*. И тут все чудесно - даже "естественнонаучник" с легкостью скажет, что практик довел себя до некой управляемой шизофрении - и теперь угорает в личном сабспэйсе. Человек религиозный даст другое объяснение - ну и что. Кому вода, кому нектар, кому гной.)) Проблемы начинаются в тот момент, когда спонтанно добродетельных существ - нужно, вдруг, хорошенько попросить. Причем - за другого. Тут вот конкретно концы не сходятся. Ты хочешь сказать - что и не должны сходиться? В этой точке буддизм начинает выглядеть менее последовательным и разумным, чем теистическая религия.


А просто не надо относиться к буддизму в стиле "западников-хиппи". Как и в стиле юродивых-бывших-агнийоговцев-аум-синрикё, больных на всю голову. Как и в стиле высоколобых буддологов, которые "всё знают лучше всех", но только теоретически. И довольно часто ошибаются. 

Исключить это, а также пресловутое "совмещение религий", -- и, возможно, будет шанс.

----------


## Legba

> А просто не надо относиться к буддизму в стиле "западников-хиппи". Как и в стиле юродивых-бывших-агнийоговцев-аум-синрикё, больных на всю голову. Как и в стиле высоколобых буддологов, которые "всё знают лучше всех", но только теоретически. И довольно часто ошибаются. 
> 
> Исключить это, а также пресловутое "совмещение религий", -- и, возможно, будет шанс.


Ты можешь привести примеры "правильного отношения" из числа неэтнических практикующих?

----------


## Нико

> Ты можешь привести примеры "правильного отношения" из числа неэтнических практикующих?


Хммм. Следовать традиции, но не фанатично. Получается, число таких сокращается до единиц. )

----------

Антончик (31.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Хммм. Следовать традиции, но не фанатично. Получается, число таких сокращается до единиц. )


Давай единицы, чего уж там))

----------


## Нико

> Давай единицы, чего уж там))


Тебе перечислить поимённо?))))))

----------


## Нико

Скажем так: на БФ такие есть).

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Товарищи буддисты! У меня пока времени нет, а тему-то скоро закроют  :Smilie:  Кто-нибудь может прослушать ответ Рингу Тулку на вопрос "Как работают молитвы?" вот в этой записи:
http://www.rigpawiki.org/Media/Audio...09PH1400RT.mp3

Ринпоче там отвечает на вопросы и один из вопросов как раз этот. В этой теме бы он в самый раз.

----------


## Legba

> Тебе перечислить поимённо?))))))


Да. Иначе это выглядит кривыми понтами - типа ты знаешь, как надо, но не сообщаешь, получилось ли у кого-то.

----------


## Нико

> Да. Иначе это выглядит кривыми понтами - типа ты знаешь, как надо, но не сообщаешь, получилось ли у кого-то.


Слушай, но только потомки могут оценить такое... При жизни не бывает этого в случае неэтнических буддистов. Ну если они настоящие, конечно... А не "развенчатели иллюзий". )

А это- лирика: 

Гора горевала, что только грустью
Станет — что ныне и кровь и зной.
Гора говорила, что не отпустит
Нас, не допустит тебя с другой.

Гора горевала, что только дымом
Станет — что ныне: и мир, и Рим.
Гора говорила, что быть с другими
Нам (не завидую тем другим!).

Гора горевала о страшном грузе
Клятвы, которую поздно клясть.
Гора говорила, что стар тот узел
Гордиев — долг и страсть.

Гора горевала о нашем горе — 
Завтра! Не сразу! Когда над лбом — 
Уж не memento, а просто — море!
Завтра, когда поймем.

Звук... Ну как будто бы кто-то просто
Ну... плачет вблизи?
Гора горевала о том, что врозь нам
Вниз, по такой грязи — 

В жизнь, про которую знаем все мы
Сброд — рынок — барак.
Еще говорила, что все поэмы
Гор — пишутся — так. (с)

----------

Фил (31.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

Отлично! На бф они есть, но оценить это смогут потомки. Ну, и ты, конечно же. )))
Нико, ты сама-то все правильно делаешь? Ну, коли точно знаешь, как надо.

----------


## Нико

> Отлично! На бф они есть, но оценить это смогут потомки. Ну, и ты, конечно же. )))
> Нико, ты сама-то все правильно делаешь? Ну, коли точно знаешь, как надо.


Не, я делаю всё абсолютно неправильно... Я не тру-буддистка, если что. Но временами это работает).

----------


## Shus

> Проблемы начинаются в тот момент, когда спонтанно добродетельных существ - нужно, вдруг, хорошенько попросить. Причем - за другого. Тут вот конкретно концы не сходятся....


 @*Legba*, извините, что встреваю. Я похоже тоже дебил: так и не понял, что Вас так коробит от "попросить" и в частности "за другого".
Честно не понял.

----------

Нико (31.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот странно! Одним не надо от буддизма "банального психотренинга", другим--религии.


http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm
...
[I]...
Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.
...
Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено[/I]

+

_A thicket of wrong views

"There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'

"As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.

"The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."

— MN 2

+

When one's knowledge is truly one's own


[Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"

[The Buddha:] "By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.

"By & large, Kaccayana, this world is in bondage to attachments, clingings (sustenances), & biases. But one such as this does not get involved with or cling to these attachments, clingings, fixations of awareness, biases, or obsessions; nor is he resolved on 'my self.' He has no uncertainty or doubt that, when there is arising, only stress is arising; and that when there is passing away, only stress is passing away. In this, one's knowledge is independent of others. It is to this extent, Kaccayana, that there is right view."

— SN 12.15

_

----------


## ullu

> Ну вот, хоть кто-то, кроме Ондрия, оказался способен понять вопрос. Спасибо!)) Дхармакайи без Рупакайи не бывает, и Рупакайя как раз и проявляется спонтанно для помощи ж.с. В соответствии с их нуждами и способностями (и вот йидамы - как раз сюда)). Но вот идея "не работает без активации" - мне кажется странной. Вы же уступите место старушке в метро, просто так? Или она должна попросить? А лучше - стоя на коленях?)) Почему же Вы полагаете, что Будда или бодхисаттва, способные помочь прямо вот нуждаются в долгих уговорах?)) Ну, и про "половник сверху". Допустим, Вы руководите благотворительным фондом. Помогаете старушкам)) У Вас есть десять старушек и сто рублей. Относитесь Вы к старушкам равностно. Вроде логично предположить, что старушкам достается по десять рублей. Вовсе не в силу "справедливости", а из-за ограниченности средств. Далее, если одна из старушек просит именно ей дать больше - какие у нас варианты? Отобрать у других старушек? Не очень-то равностно. Достато (откуда?) еще сто рублей? Ок, но почему нужно, если у нас есть 200 рублей - не раздать всем беспристрастно по 20? Короче говоря, беспристрастности не будет, если просьба одной из старушек может перераспределить средства в ее пользу.


Подумала и вот что надумала.
Мантра она же не материальная, то есть сколько человек ни включи в благопожелание - всем достанется в равной мере. Но всем ли нужно чтобы, например, пошел дождь ?
Наверное не всем. Поэтому конкретное действие нельзя распространить на всех. Поэтому если кто-то просит о конкретном действии, то для него делают это, при этом другие не лишаются ничего, для них все общие благопожелания остаются в той же силе. 

С другой стороны, другие тоже нуждаются в решении своих конкретных проблем. Почему бы , используя ясность и всеведение, не выяснить какие у них проблемы и не решить их ?
Ведь Буддам не жалко и не обидно, что их не просят, и они не испытывают желания чтобы их просили и раздражения, что люди сами не шевелятся.

Не знаю почему  :Smilie:  Ничего не могу придумать.

----------

Legba (31.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> @*Legba*, извините, что встреваю. Я похоже тоже дебил: так и не понял, что Вас так коробит от "попросить" и в частности "за другого".
> Честно не понял.


Почетную должность дебила оставлю за собой, извините.))
Будда *спонтанно и постоянно* действует на благо *всех* живых существ. Его не надо специально просить - т.к. это автоматически означает, что *без* просьбы он не поможет страдающему живому существу. Собственно и все, очень простой тезис. Далее - есть варианты.
1. Будда и помог бы, но ограничен кармой живого существа - помочь не может. ОК, не может - чего просить?
2. Будда может помочь, но без специальной просьбы делать этого* не хочет*. Тогда он, похоже, не вполне Будда)
Как ни крути - "просить за другого" кажется делом крайне неблагодарным.
Ну, и  цитата:



> Некогда жил отшельник, который страдал от недостатка пищи. Этот отшельник молился [божеству] по имени Ваджрасадху   [надеясь на его помощь]. Он делал это так усердно, что наконец ему стал являться сам Ваджрасадху и с ним можно было разговаривать, как с обычным человеком, однако никаких сиддхи отшельник так и не получил. Ваджрасадху сказал:
> —	Я не могу тебе помочь, потому что в прошлом ты не заработал ни капли заслуг.
> Однажды отшельник вышел просить подаяние вместе с другими нищими и получил чашку похлебки. Когда он вернулся домой, ему явился Ваджрасадху и спросил:
> —	Ты заметил, что я нынче дал тебе кое-какие сиддхи?
> —	Чашку похлебки подали не только мне, а всем нищим. Откуда же мне знать, что это ты послал мне сиддхи?
> —	Разве, когда разливали похлебку, в твою чашку не попал большой кусок жира? Это и есть сиддхи, которые я тебе послал.
> Так что, *если нет прошлых заслуг, заработанных щедростью, то никакие молитвы божествам богатства не помогут избавиться от бедности*.
> Если мирские божества богатства обладают способностью давать сиддхи богатства, то *что же говорить о буддах и бодхисаттвах? Ведь они готовы помогать всем живым существам, даже если их об этом не просят, а их силы и способности творить чудеса в тысячи раз больше. [Будь такое возможно] они непременно осыпали бы весь мир дождем богатства, чтобы искоренить бедность раз и навсегда.* Но они не могут это сделать, потому что богатство зависит исключительно от плода заслуг, которые ты заработал. Значит, даже искорка заслуг действует лучше, чем горы усилий.


Вроде все понятно, эту историю все знают. Но когда доходит до дела... Лучше попросим помолиться! :EEK!:

----------

PampKin Head (31.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Подумала и вот что надумала.
> Мантра она же не материальная, то есть сколько человек ни включи в благопожелание - всем достанется в равной мере. Но всем ли нужно чтобы, например, пошел дождь ?
> Наверное не всем. Поэтому конкретное действие нельзя распространить на всех. Поэтому если кто-то просит о конкретном действии, то для него делают это, при этом другие не лишаются ничего, для них все общие благопожелания остаются в той же силе.


Тут я  не вполне соглашусь. Мы не можем (почти) помогать ж.с. адекватным образом именно потому, что не представляем последствий своих поступков. А будды - представляют. Понятно, что все хотят счастья. А вот конкретизация - у всех хромает. Не факт, что для счастья этому человеку действительно нужен дождь. Вполне возможно, от дождя станет только хуже. А вот Будда - точно в курсе, что нужно именно для счастья. И, по идее, спонтанно выдает именно это - а не то, что нам помстилось.



> Все привлекательное и желанное в этой жизни: удовольствия, наслаждения, славу, богатство — следует считать милостью Трех Драгоценностей.


Все, что нам могли дать (и нам следовало получить) уже тут. Какой еще дождь?))




> С другой стороны, другие тоже нуждаются в решении своих конкретных проблем. Почему бы , *используя ясность и всеведение, не выяснить какие у них проблемы* и не решить их ?
> Ведь Буддам не жалко и не обидно, что их не просят, и они не испытывают желания чтобы их просили и раздражения, что люди сами не шевелятся.


Дык, оно на то и всеведение, что не надо ничего "выяснять". Действительные проблемы и их возможные разрешения *уже* известны, причем без ограничений во времени.))
Буддам, конечно, не обидно. А вот стоит ли людям что-то выклянчивать (не зная толком, полезно ли это) - большой вопрос.

----------


## Legba

> Не, я делаю всё абсолютно неправильно... Я не тру-буддистка, если что. Но временами это работает).


Тогда откуда столько пафоса в осуждении окружающих?

----------

Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тогда откуда столько пафоса в осуждении окружающих?


Я, собственно, никого и не осуждаю... Но в плане буддизма есть критерии, извиняйте, они не могут не быть 20 лет спустя).

----------


## Legba

> Я, собственно, никого и не осуждаю... Но в плане буддизма есть критерии, извиняйте, они не могут не быть 20 лет спустя).


А, я понял. Не командир, а замполит. Не "делайте, как я", а "делайте, как я *говорю*".)))
Если эти "критерии" ты не применила, в первую очередь, к себе - какие это, нахрен, "критерии".

----------

Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А, я понял. Не командир, а замполит. Не "делайте, как я", а "делайте, как я *говорю*".)))
> Если эти "критерии" ты не применила, в первую очередь, к себе - какие это, нахрен, "критерии".


Ну мы, наверное, сейчас не будем базарить за представления о нравственности? Или будем? Если что, у меня какие-то другие критерии, потому и речь о тру-буддистах тут не веду. )))))

И первый и самый главный критерий: не предавать. Вот это ценим. Это редкое явление в мире буддизма....

----------


## ullu

> Т
> Буддам, конечно, не обидно. А вот стоит ли людям что-то выклянчивать (не зная толком, полезно ли это) - большой вопрос.


Да, вот только на первую часть в ответ подумала, что собственно Будды же знают, что решение проблем не в дожде. 

Но с другой стороны, отрицать совсем пользу от хороших, для жизни, обстоятельств - тоже какой-то духовный экстремизм , мне кажется.
Хотя сильно улучшить свою ситуацию обычными средствами и нельзя, но это не значит же, что теперь надо всем смирено страдать и точка. 
Поэтому можно и попросить, если хочется.

----------


## Legba

> Ну мы, наверное, сейчас не будем базарить за представления о нравственности? Или будем? Если что, у меня какие-то другие критерии, потому и речь о тру-буддистах тут не веду. )))))



Нико, вот при чем тут нравственность? Ты о чем, вообще? Перечитай, что-ли весь диалог:





> - А просто не надо относиться к буддизму в стиле "западников-хиппи". Как и в стиле юродивых-бывших-агнийоговцев-аум-синрикё, больных на всю голову. Как и в стиле высоколобых буддологов, которые "всё знают лучше всех", но только теоретически. И довольно часто ошибаются. Исключить это, а также пресловутое "совмещение религий", -- и, возможно, будет шанс.


- Ты можешь привести примеры "правильного отношения" из числа неэтнических практикующих?




> - Хммм. Следовать традиции, но не фанатично. Получается, число таких сокращается до единиц. )


- Давай единицы, чего уж там))




> - Тебе перечислить поимённо?)))))) Скажем так: *на БФ такие есть)*.


- Да. Иначе это выглядит кривыми понтами - типа ты знаешь, как надо, но не сообщаешь, получилось ли у кого-то.




> - Слушай, но *только потомки могут оценить такое... При жизни не бывает этого в случае неэтнических буддистов.* Ну если они настоящие, конечно... А не "развенчатели иллюзий". )


- Отлично! На бф они есть, но оценить это смогут потомки. Ну, и ты, конечно же. )))
  Нико, ты сама-то все правильно делаешь? Ну, коли точно знаешь, как надо.




> - Не, я делаю всё абсолютно неправильно... Я не тру-буддистка, если что. Но временами это работает).


- Тогда откуда столько пафоса в осуждении окружающих?




> - Я, собственно, никого и не осуждаю... Но в плане буддизма есть критерии, извиняйте, они не могут не быть 20 лет спустя).


- А, я понял. Не командир, а замполит. Не "делайте, как я", а "делайте, как я говорю".)))
Если эти "критерии" ты не применила, в первую очередь, к себе - какие это, нахрен, "критерии".

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Что это, вообще? Ты наехала на кучу людей - "западников-хиппи, юродивых, буддологов". Тебя спросили - кто хороший-то? Типа знаешь, но не скажешь.
А сама? Сама нет, не тру. Я хочу выяснить простую вещь - как выглядит неэтнический тру-буддист. В ответ только увиливания и какая-то вдруг "нравственность".
Не хочешь/ не можешь назвать ни одного тру-практика - ну так и скажи. Зачем размазню-то устраивать?

----------

Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почетную должность дебила оставлю за собой, извините.))
> Будда *спонтанно и постоянно* действует на благо *всех* живых существ. Его не надо специально просить - т.к. это автоматически означает, что *без* просьбы он не поможет страдающему живому существу. Собственно и все, очень простой тезис. Далее - есть варианты.
> 1. Будда и помог бы, но ограничен кармой живого существа - помочь не может. ОК, не может - чего просить?
> 2. Будда может помочь, но без специальной просьбы делать этого* не хочет*. Тогда он, похоже, не вполне Будда)
> Как ни крути - "просить за другого" кажется делом крайне неблагодарным.
> Ну, и  цитата:
> 
> Вроде все понятно, эту историю все знают. Но когда доходит до дела... Лучше попросим помолиться!


Это бодхичиттовая дхарма-вариация на тему "Может ли Бог сделать такой камень, который сам не сможет поднять?"
Все, приплыли.
Можно хоть удуматься до посинения рациональным умом, кроме как в начальную точку не придешь.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вот при чем тут нравственность? Ты о чем, вообще? Перечитай, что-ли весь диалог:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ты можешь привести примеры "правильного отношения" из числа неэтнических практикующих?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


А, тут участник Nuke такой есть. Посмотри, кто у него на аватарке). Неэтнический.....

----------


## Legba

> Но с другой стороны, отрицать совсем пользу от хороших, для жизни, обстоятельств - тоже какой-то духовный экстремизм , мне кажется.


Разные есть взгляды на этот вопрос, кстати говоря))



> Ригдзин Джигмэ Лингпа сказал:
> Сделав обильные запасы еды и теплой одежды, *приготовив все удобства для жилья и найдя щедрого благотворителя, ты уже приобрел демона, еще даже не приступив к Дхарме.*
> Геше Шавопа сказал:
> Практикуя Дхарму от всего сердца, ты должен быть готов к жизни в нищете и к смерти. Если ты настроен именно так, можешь быть уверен, что ни боги, ни демоны, ни люди никогда не заставят тебя страдать.





> Хотя сильно улучшить свою ситуацию обычными средствами и нельзя, но это не значит же, что теперь надо всем смирено страдать и точка.


А чем вариант "накапливать заслуги и мудрость" вдруг стал нехорош? Этому, в отличие от погоды, ничто не препятствует.




> Поэтому можно и попросить, если хочется.


Конечно. Главное не ожидать при этом эффекта))

----------


## Legba

> А, тут участник Nuke такой есть. Посмотри, кто у него на аватарке). Неэтнический.....


Т.е. вот он - тру. Хорошо, спасибо.
Больше вариантов нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну мы, наверное, сейчас не будем базарить за представления о нравственности? Или будем? Если что, у меня какие-то другие критерии, потому и речь о тру-буддистах тут не веду. )))))
> 
> И первый и самый главный критерий: не предавать. Вот это ценим. Это редкое явление в мире буддизма....


Кхм... Как то нехорошо получилось с женой и новорожденным сыном у Шакьямуни.

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Буддам, конечно, не обидно. А вот стоит ли людям что-то выклянчивать (не зная толком, полезно ли это) - большой вопрос.


Почему бы буддам не оставить буддовое, а людям человеческое? Если эти молитвы оказывают на множество людей положительный психологический эффект, то из-за того что вы не можете рационально их интерпретировать, не значит что их нужно пускать в утиль. 
Человек, знающий что за него моляться может мобилизовать все свои внутренние силы заложенные ему от природы для самоисцеления организма. 
Молитва как и медитация оказывает успокаивающее действие на мозг ( умные термины типа нейроны или бетта-волны подберите сами), и опять таки у таких людей гораздо выше процент излечить себя от тяжёлых форм болезней. 
Молитва может быть хорошим антидеприсантом, для кого-то надеждой, и опять таки у человека с надеждой гораздо больше шансов мобилизоваться чем у отчаявшегося.
Молитва может оказывать вдохновляющее действие в бою. У войск с правильным духовным настроем гораздо больше шансов победить в бою.
Да множество примеров. И какая разница эту силу подает будда или твой внутренний настрой. Если товар на человеческом рынке пользуется спросом-значит он нужен. Для вас этот товар сомнителен, для другого актуален. Если человек борется с раковым или другим заболеванием лет 20 молясь буддам, а вы ему начнёт рассказывать что это блеф, плацебо, так он может на следующий день окочуриться не найдя в себе силы. А с надеждой ещё лет 20 протянет. 
Я понимаю ваш скепсис, но какой в нем смысл?

----------

Фил (31.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Почетную должность дебила оставлю за собой, извините.))
> Будда *спонтанно и постоянно* действует на благо *всех* живых существ. Его не надо специально просить - т.к. это автоматически означает, что *без* просьбы он не поможет страдающему живому существу. Собственно и все, очень простой тезис. Далее - есть варианты.
> 1. Будда и помог бы, но ограничен кармой живого существа - помочь не может. ОК, не может - чего просить?
> 2. Будда может помочь, но без специальной просьбы делать этого* не хочет*. Тогда он, похоже, не вполне Будда)
> Как ни крути - "просить за другого" кажется делом крайне неблагодарным.
> Ну, и  цитата:
> Вроде все понятно, эту историю все знают. Но когда доходит до дела... Лучше попросим помолиться!


Ага, теперь, КМК, понятно.
Попробую объяснить это противоречие "исторически". Будет немного длинно.

Любая религия обязана обеспечивать своим последователям сверхъестественную помощь - это аксиома. Иначе перейдут через дорогу - в соседний храм, где все это обеспечивается (в случае с махаяной - в индуистский или даосский). Это утверждение касается всех категорий верующих: от царя до чандала (или от президента до бомжа).

В дхармических религиях основным конкурентным методом было встраивание (с почетом) божеств потенциальной паствы в свою, как правило очень развитую и сложную, доктринальную и ритуальную систему. Махаяна и старые школы (дальше на примере тхеравады) это реализовывали разными путями (почему - отдельная тема).

Тхеравадины наделяли принятое божество статусом дэва и размещали его как правило на террасах под начала чатурмахараджей (вроде есть случаи и включения в число 33-х). Это разделяло собственно дхарму от чудотворных действий. Т.е. кармическое - Буддахарма и все соответствующее, а в помощь верующим-людям - верующие-дэвы.
К примеру во всех странах тхеравады под именем Натха или Локанатха почитается Авалокитешвара, при этом он хоть и почтенный и уважаемый - но дэва. Такая же участь постигла на Шри Ланке Вишну и Сканду (тамильское влияние). В Бирме там вообще весь индусткий пантеон по мере поступления в наты зачислялся. Кстати в Бангкоке взрыв произошел в суперпопулярнои святилище Брахмы (Эраван) и там вся улица на восток и на север в подобных алтарях. Но все это дэвы.

В Махаяне сверхъестественные существа помогающие людям - это все те же персонажи, но ставшие бодхисатвами или просветлившиеся иным образом. Т.е. земная помощь людям на их нелегком пути - это бодхисатвы и иже с ними (тут иногда в т.ч. и будды), дхарма и соответственно карма - Будда/Будды. Вначале все это выглядело достаточно просто и очевидно, но по мере эволюции махаяны пантеон, ритуалы, а главное доктринальная подоплека  сплелись в довольно сложную систему (если кратко - одним и тем же ресурсом решались совершенно разные задачи).

Поэтому дела кармические - это как бы одни Будды и бодхисатвы, а когда просят о помощи - то _другие_  (КМК, часто это аспект, функция, эманация и т.п. тех же самых "дхармически-кармических" Будд и бодхисатв).

----------

Legba (31.08.2015), Lion Miller (31.08.2015), Neroli (31.08.2015), Балдинг (03.09.2015), Дубинин (31.08.2015), Нико (31.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему бы буддам не оставить буддовое, а людям человеческое? Если эти молитвы оказывают на множество людей положительный психологический эффект, то из-за того что вы не можете рационально их интерпретировать, не значит что их нужно пускать в утиль. 
> Человек, знающий что за него моляться может мобилизовать все свои внутренние силы заложенные ему от природы для самоисцеления организма. 
> Молитва как и медитация оказывает успокаивающее действие на мозг ( умные термины типа нейроны или бетта-волны подберите сами), и опять таки у таких людей гораздо выше процент излечить себя от тяжёлых форм болезней. 
> Молитва может быть хорошим антидеприсантом, для кого-то надеждой, и опять таки у человека с надеждой гораздо больше шансов мобилизоваться чем у отчаявшегося.
> Молитва может оказывать вдохновляющее действие в бою. У войск с правильным духовным настроем гораздо больше шансов победить в бою.
> Да множество примеров. И какая разница эту силу подает будда или твой внутренний настрой. Если товар на человеческом рынке пользуется спросом-значит он нужен. Для вас этот товар сомнителен, для другого актуален. Если человек борется с раковым или другим заболеванием лет 20 молясь буддам, а вы ему начнёт рассказывать что это блеф, плацебо, так он может на следующий день окочуриться не найдя в себе силы. А с надеждой ещё лет 20 протянет. 
> Я понимаю ваш скепсис, но какой в нем смысл?


Более того, обычный секулярный аутотренинг, каким бы он смешным ни казался, замечательно работает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. вот он - тру. Хорошо, спасибо.
> Больше вариантов нет?


Не он, а она....) А я тебе не буду сдавать все явки наши россейские, договорились?)

----------


## ullu

> Разные есть взгляды на этот вопрос, кстати говоря))


Все это абсолютно верно. 
Однако для слабого практика чрезмерные лишения могут привести к разочарованиям и в практике тоже.

Вот Намкай Норбу Ринпоче же ясно говорит - ну вы осознавайте свои обстоятельства, вы не миларепы, за 9 лет ретрита вы не реализуетесь так, чтобы ни в чем не нуждаться.
Вы выйдете, у вас ничего нет, а вы ещё не миларепы, начнете злиться, создавать проблемы себе и окружающим, в итоге разочаруетесь вообще во всем и все.
Не цитата, по помяти воспроизвела, могла переврать.



> А чем вариант "накапливать заслуги и мудрость" вдруг стал нехорош? Этому, в отличие от погоды, ничто не препятствует.


Он хорош, если получается.
Иногда обстоятельства слишком уж сложные , и люди не способны в них просто хотя бы не гневаться. В этом случае нет же смысла им в этих обстоятельства быть и накапливать негатива горы.
Ну или если опасность для жизни есть, то есть смысл это предотвратить, потому что фиг знает где переродится человек. 



> Конечно. Главное не ожидать при этом эффекта))


А можно и ожидать. Может ожидание помощи от Будд как-то влияет на ум и поэтому что-то и изменяется в лучшую сторону для человека )

----------

Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кхм... Как то нехорошо получилось с женой и новорожденным сыном у Шакьямуни.


Жена и сын потом вступили в Сангху, если что).

----------


## Legba

> А я тебе не буду сдавать все явки наши россейские, договорились?)


Нет, не договорились. Это ты сама так решила.

----------


## Нико

> Почему бы буддам не оставить буддовое, а людям человеческое?


Некоторые не понимают, что буддизм -- это не христианство, и потому в нём можно и нужно быть богом-буддой.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Жена и сын потом вступили в Сангху, если что).


Мало ли кто и куда потом поступит. Факт имел место быть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Некоторые не понимают, что буддизм -- это не христианство, и потому в нём можно и нужно быть богом-буддой.


В сутрах Будда утверждал, что не бог.

----------


## Нико

> Мало ли кто и куда потом поступит. Факт имел место быть.


Ну, знаете ли, Будда был также бескомпромиссен к своим близким, как и к себе. )

----------


## Нико

> В сутрах Будда утверждал, что не бог.


Это было только в сутрах).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, знаете ли, Будда был также бескомпромиссен к своим близким, как и к себе. )


И что с того? Ниролин критерий не затрагивает мотивов, он части фактологии.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не договорились. Это ты сама так решила.


Хорошо, тогда одного "сдам". Это Вася Репка).

----------


## ullu

Это...у Бога независимое ж существование, в этом его божественный прикол, как может Будда быть богом ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это было только в сутрах).


Здесь играем, здесь не играем, здесь рыбу заворачивали?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это...у Бога независимое ж существование, в этом его божественный прикол, как может Будда быть богом ?


У верунов все возможно.

----------


## Нико

> Это...у Бога независимое ж существование, в этом его божественный прикол, как может Будда быть богом ?


Наши буддийские "боги" пустотны. В этом и преимущество.... Берём Калачакру. Кстати, только что сообщили из исторической родины, что запланированная Калачакра в Бодхгае-2016 переносится на год. Это если кто туда собирался...

----------


## Максим&

> Более того, обычный секулярный аутотренинг, каким бы он смешным ни казался, замечательно работает.


Значит и он имеет право на существование.

----------

Антончик (31.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Наши буддийские "боги" пустотны. В этом и преимущество.... Берём Калачакру. Кстати, только что сообщили из исторической родины, что запланированная Калачакра в Бодхгае-2016 переносится на год. Это если кто туда собирался...


Прекрасно то как: значит можно ехать в Бодхгая зимой 2016-го!

ЗЫ. Вообще все боги пустотны. И остальные ЖС шести миров.

----------

Нико (31.08.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Наши буддийские "боги" пустотны. В этом и преимущество.... Берём Калачакру. Кстати, только что сообщили из исторической родины, что запланированная Калачакра в Бодхгае-2016 переносится на год. Это если кто туда собирался...


А чем они тогда боги то ? Обычные люди  :Smilie:  Только просветленные и живут дольше  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> У верунов все возможно.


Это те, кто верит ?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Т.е. вот он - тру. Хорошо, спасибо.
> Больше вариантов нет?


Не-не, речь точно не про меня, а про Ани Пему Чодрон, которая на моей аватарке. Я тоже голосую за то, что она - тру! Вообще, когда видишь старых учеников Чогьяма Трунгпы, как-то сразу понимаешь каким должен быть неэтнический тру-буддист: на 100% открытым  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (31.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это те, кто верит ?


Ага... Для которых буддизм - это только вера.

----------


## Нико

> Не-не, речь точно не про меня, а про Ани Пему Чодрон, которая на моей аватарке. Я тоже голосую за то, что она - тру! Вообще, когда видишь старых учеников Чогьяма Трунгпы, как-то сразу понимаешь каким должен быть неэтнический тру-буддист: на 100% открытым


Это реально хорошая монахиня, которая мудро приняла все достоинства Чогьяма Трунгпы, не обращая внимания на его "недостатки". Полностью впитала в себя его линию преемственности. Отсюда и полезность её книг. Респект!

----------

Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Ага... Для которых буддизм - это только вера.


А, тогда конечно все бывает  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Желающих всерьез разобраться "как это работает" так и не нашлось  :Smilie: 
Что не удивительно, поскольку каждый есть то, во что он верит.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Желающих всерьез разобраться "как это работает" так и не нашлось 
> Что не удивительно, поскольку каждый есть то, во что он верит.


А и не найдётся. Тема интересна, только, повторяю, тут "аргументы не вески".

----------


## PampKin Head

Чтобы разбираться "как оно работает", надо сначала разобраться "работает ли оно вообще"...

----------

Чагна Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Чтобы разбираться "как оно работает", надо сначала разобраться "работает ли оно вообще"...


Я всегда знала, что, какую тему тут ни открой, всё равно идём к "корням". То есть к ЗиВ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я всегда знала, что, какую тему тут ни открой, *всё равно идём к "корням"*. То есть к ЗиВ.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....065.than.html
...
_
they sat there, the Kalamas of Kesaputta said to the Blessed One, "Lord, there are some brahmans & contemplatives who come to Kesaputta. They expound & glorify their own doctrines, but as for the doctrines of others, they deprecate them, revile them, show contempt for them, & disparage them. And then other brahmans & contemplatives come to Kesaputta. They expound & glorify their own doctrines, but as for the doctrines of others, they deprecate them, revile them, show contempt for them, & disparage them. They leave us absolutely uncertain & in doubt: Which of these venerable brahmans & contemplatives are speaking the truth, and which ones are lying?"

"Of course you are uncertain, Kalamas. Of course you are in doubt. When there are reasons for doubt, uncertainty is born. So in this case, Kalamas, don't go by reports, by legends, by traditions, by scripture, by logical conjecture, by inference, by analogies, by agreement through pondering views, by probability, or by the thought, 'This contemplative is our teacher.' When you know for yourselves that, 'These qualities are unskillful; these qualities are blameworthy; these qualities are criticized by the wise; these qualities, when adopted & carried out, lead to harm & to suffering' — then you should abandon them.
...
"So, as I said, Kalamas: 'Don't go by reports, by legends, by traditions, by scripture, by logical conjecture, by inference, by analogies, by agreement through pondering views, by probability, or by the thought, "This contemplative is our teacher." When you know for yourselves that, "These qualities are skillful; these qualities are blameless; these qualities are praised by the wise; these qualities, when adopted & carried out, lead to welfare & to happiness" — then you should enter & remain in them.' Thus was it said. And in reference to this was it said
...
_

лежишь в речных прохладных струях
и нет заботы ни о ком
а мимо берег проплывает
с врагом
© amico

----------


## Антончик

> Некогда жил отшельник, который страдал от недостатка пищи. Этот отшельник молился [божеству] по имени Ваджрасадху [надеясь на его помощь]. Он делал это так усердно, что наконец ему стал являться сам Ваджрасадху и с ним можно было разговаривать, как с обычным человеком, однако никаких сиддхи отшельник так и не получил. Ваджрасадху сказал:
> — Я не могу тебе помочь, потому что в прошлом ты не заработал ни капли заслуг.
> Однажды отшельник вышел просить подаяние вместе с другими нищими и получил чашку похлебки. Когда он вернулся домой, ему явился Ваджрасадху и спросил:
> — Ты заметил, что я нынче дал тебе кое-какие сиддхи?
> — Чашку похлебки подали не только мне, а всем нищим. Откуда же мне знать, что это ты послал мне сиддхи?
> — Разве, когда разливали похлебку, в твою чашку не попал большой кусок жира? Это и есть сиддхи, которые я тебе послал.
> Так что, если нет прошлых заслуг, заработанных щедростью, то никакие молитвы божествам богатства не помогут избавиться от бедности.
> Если мирские божества богатства обладают способностью давать сиддхи богатства, то что же говорить о буддах и бодхисаттвах? Ведь они готовы помогать всем живым существам, даже если их об этом не просят, а их силы и способности творить чудеса в тысячи раз больше. [Будь такое возможно] они непременно осыпали бы весь мир дождем богатства, чтобы искоренить бедность раз и навсегда. Но они не могут это сделать, потому что богатство зависит исключительно от плода заслуг, которые ты заработал. Значит, даже искорка заслуг действует лучше, чем горы усилий.


Из этого примера всё-таки следуют такие следствия:
1. Если подходящая карма есть - то результат и так будет - нет смысла просить.
2. Если подходящей кармы нет - то результата не будет - нет смысла просить.
3. Если мы создаём причины, то можем потом получить результат - через несколкьо жизней, или даже прям в этой же самой - нет смысла просить.
Собственно да, вопрос топикстартера тут как был так и остался.

Ну и мысль вслух - если существа живут и перерождаются с безначальных времён, и накопили за это время горы как благой так и неблагой кармы, которая конечно далеко не вся созрела и реализовалась - то можно предположить, что у каждого существа хватит кармы и на несколько райских перерождений и на несколько адских, ну и на всякое там богатство, здоровье и т.д. Поэтому как с бесконечностью прошлых перерождений и накопленной кармы сочетается "отсутствие кармы для такого-то результата"?

----------


## Антончик

> Тут я  не вполне соглашусь. Мы не можем (почти) помогать ж.с. адекватным образом именно потому, что не представляем последствий своих поступков. А будды - представляют. Понятно, что все хотят счастья. А вот конкретизация - у всех хромает. Не факт, что для счастья этому человеку действительно нужен дождь. Вполне возможно, от дождя станет только хуже. А вот Будда - точно в курсе, что нужно именно для счастья. И, по идее, спонтанно выдает именно это - а не то, что нам помстилось.
> 
> Все, что нам могли дать (и нам следовало получить) уже тут. Какой еще дождь?))


Кстати, интересная притча на эту тему:




> Крестьянин, у которого была лошадь, считался богатым человеком в своей деревне. Ему завидовали. Но когда его лошадь ушла в лес и не вернулась, ему перестали завидовать, а некоторые даже жалели его. Но когда его лошадь вернулась и привела с собой из леса ничейного коня, все снова стали ему завидовать, но когда его сын упал с этого коня и сломал ногу, некоторые перестали завидовать ему. Но когда началась война и всех парней забрали в армию, а его сына не взяли, все снова стали завидовать ему.
> 
> Только сам крестьянин не печалился и не радовался. Он не умел этого делать, потому что не понимал, какой прок от печали и радости. Каждый из нас чего-то не понимает, не только этот крестьянин.


_из книги Владимира Тарасова, "Книга для героев"_

----------


## PampKin Head

> Из этого примера всё-таки следуют такие следствия:
> 1. Если подходящая карма есть - то результат и так будет - нет смысла просить.
> 2. Если подходящей кармы нет - то результата не будет - нет смысла просить.
> 3. Если мы создаём причины, то можем потом получить результат - через несколкьо жизней, или даже прям в этой же самой - нет смысла просить.
> Собственно да, вопрос топикстартера тут как был так и остался.
> 
> Ну и мысль вслух - если существа живут и перерождаются с безначальных времён, и накопили за это время горы как благой так и неблагой кармы, которая конечно далеко не вся созрела и реализовалась - то можно предположить, что у каждого существа хватит кармы и на несколько райских перерождений и на несколько адских, ну и на всякое там богатство, здоровье и т.д. Поэтому как с бесконечностью прошлых перерождений и накопленной кармы сочетается "отсутствие кармы для такого-то результата"?


....

4. Просить помочь со вторичными причинами и условиями, для проявления благой кармы/подавления проявления неблагой здесь и сейчас, а не когда причины/условия "сойдутся естественным образом".

Так сказать, подкинуть катализатора, чтобы процесс пошел!

----------

Антончик (31.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А ты никогда не задумывалась: может, тут нужно еще личное соучастие? типа, коллективная молитва монахов создает как-бы общий ненаправленный "энергетический фон", что-то вроде "несущей частоты" в радиоэлектронике. А ты можешь наложить на него своего рода "модуляцию", сделать направленным. ))))
> Если же просто по принципу "заплатил и ушел, а они пусть там себе молются" - работать не будет или плохо сработает.


http://vk.com/video1363949_169272624...50e57d25e66335

----------


## Нико

> Цитата Сообщение от Сергей Хос  Посмотреть сообщение
> А ты никогда не задумывалась: может, тут нужно еще личное соучастие? типа, коллективная молитва монахов создает как-бы общий ненаправленный "энергетический фон", что-то вроде "несущей частоты" в радиоэлектронике. А ты можешь наложить на него своего рода "модуляцию", сделать направленным. ))))
> Если же просто по принципу "заплатил и ушел, а они пусть там себе молются" - работать не будет или плохо сработает.


Чего-то я пропустила сообщение... Это вопрос ко мне?

Нет, "заплатил и ушёл" - не сработает. Нужно сделать направленным.

----------

Алик (31.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Хорошо, тогда одного "сдам". Это Вася Репка).


А, все понятно, спасибо. Вопросов больше не имею.

----------


## Legba

> ....
> 
> 4. Просить помочь со вторичными причинами и условиями, для проявления благой кармы/подавления проявления неблагой здесь и сейчас, а не когда причины/условия "сойдутся естественным образом".
> 
> Так сказать, подкинуть катализатора, чтобы процесс пошел!


Будда не в курсе, что нужно подкинуть катализатора, или не делает этого из вредности?)

----------


## Шенпен

Жалко,что тхеравадины покинули форум.Бханте Топпер наверняка сумел-бы объяснить зачем он открыл эту тему и "как это всё работает".

----------


## Fyodor

> 2. Кармические результаты вроде пока никто не отменял. Если некто сидит в тюрьме, он создал для этого причины. Пока эти причины не исчерпаются,
> он вроде как должен продолжать сидеть. С точки зрения Ваджраяны, сам сиделец может, используя "четыре опоры" уменьшить последствия накопленной дурной кармы.
> Но как это может сделать кто-то *за* него? Нельзя же, к примеру, раскаяться вместо кого-то, или пообещать за кого-то что больше так делать не будешь?!


Вы как то сильно упрощаете понятие кармы, описывая её как некий физический закон. Исчерпал - свободен, не исчерпал - сиди.   
Видится, что это всё много сложней и за взаимных связей и многократно здесь оспоренной свободы выбора. Может не исчерпал, а по УДО тут же вышел...




> Я понимаю, как можно молиться *за кого-то*, если придерживаешься концепции богов - капризных начальников, как было у греков или скандинавов.
> Ну действительно - жрец, возможно, лучше знает, как принести в жертву Зевсу какого-нибудь барана. Но как это может работать с точки зрения Дхармы - я понять не смог. Версии?


Можно придерживаться концепции, что сознание живых существ находиться на разных уровнях, высшим из которых является сознание Будды. Кроме Будды есть множество других уровней. Многие существа, сознание которых находится на более высоких уровнях чем моё, имеют кармические связи со мной и склонны к оказанию помощи если просьба будет искренней и понятной. С этой точки зрения материально-практический смысл молитвы в том, что бы тебя услышали и поняли. 
Сбивчивая речь маленького ребёнка вряд ли будет понятна постороннему взрослому, а его капризы вряд ли восприняты всерьёз.

ЗЫ Но лучше вообще концепций не придерживаться  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда не в курсе, что нужно подкинуть катализатора, или не делает этого из вредности?)


Не в курсе, всеведение Будды - это не всезнание. Не надо путать Будду с АНБ США.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (04.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....065.than.html
> ...
> 
> they sat there, the Kalamas of Kesaputta said to the Blessed One, "Lord, there are some brahmans & contemplatives who come to Kesaputta.


Pampkin Head, а в чем прикол Калама-сутру приводить на англицком?

----------

Shus (01.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Не в курсе, всеведение Будды - это не всезнание.


А чем отличается?
Я в гугл полезла, говорит синонимы вроде.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чем отличается?
> Я в гугл полезла, говорит синонимы вроде.


См.  Милиндапаньху в переводе Парибка или на английском. Там есть соответствующий вопрос и ответ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Pampkin Head, а в чем прикол Калама-сутру приводить на англицком?


Дабы побудить изучать...  язык Дхармы!

----------

Андрей Урбанович (01.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Желающих всерьез разобраться "как это работает" так и не нашлось


Даже методологический принцип никто не в состоянии сформулировать, критерий, согласно которому можно решить, что работает именно "это".
И, кстати, понятно почему: такой критерий возможен в науке, а буддизм - религия.




> Что не удивительно, поскольку каждый есть то, во что он верит.


Собрались "веруны" и давай ругать "верунов" ))))

----------

Won Soeng (01.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Даже методологический принцип никто не в состоянии сформулировать, критерий, согласно которому можно решить, что работает именно "это".
> И, кстати, понятно почему: такой критерий возможен в науке, а буддизм - религия.


Все понимают, что набрать статистически значимое количество проверенных случаев на форуме нереально, а вне форума - сложно, долго, и дорого. А так критерий простой - радикальное и маловероятное изменение обстоятельств (выздоровел, выпустили из тюрьмы, дали невиданный заказ) непосредственно после молитвы. Конкретные диапазоны параметров тоже можно определить, но см. выше.
Аргумент "буддизм - религия" работает в обе стороны. С одной стороны - избавляет от необходимости проверки, с другой - отсекает все разговоры о буддизме как науке или о результатах, достижимых в этой жизни, и сильно сужает позиционирование.

----------


## PampKin Head

«После этого — значит по причине этого» (лат. post hoc ergo propter hoc) — логическая уловка, при которой причинно-следственная связь отождествляется с хронологической, временной: «Серийный убийца с детства увлекался почтовыми марками, следовательно, филателия превращает людей в безжалостных убийц».

----------

Антончик (03.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

..._
Что делают ученые после того, как выдвигают теорию? Они ее проверяют. Если проверка ее опровергает, то они ее отбрасывают. Это называется верифицируемостью. И это один из столпов, на котором покоится все здание науки. В ней мало придумать красивую теорию - она должна работать. Проблема наших предков зачастую была не в том, что они не могли проверить ту или иную теорию экспериментально, а в том, что они подобную проверку вообще не считали нужной. Именно поэтому по умам кочевали тысячи абсолютно бредовых и не соответствующих действительности идей. Многие впрочем, бродят по мозгам людей до сих пор и по все той же причине. Хотя важно обратить внимание еще вот на что. Научные теории имеют границы применимости, внутри которых они либо верны, либо ошибки, возникающие при их использовании, настолько незначительны, что ими, как правило, можно пренебречь. Вот и моя теория в диапазоне от пяти до шести вполне верна, а вне его дает сбой. Или возьмем мореплавателей. Если они путешествуют на небольшие расстояния, то они могут принимать поверхность океана за плоскость и рассчитывать длину пути исходя из этого предположения. Но если они вздумают плыть достаточно далеко, то им придется вспомнить, что планеты имеют форму близкую к шарообразной и, перемещаясь по океану, их судно на самом деле плывет не по прямой хорде, а по дуге большого круга, иначе их в пути ожидает множество неприятных сюрпризов. Итак, научная теория должна давать верные предсказания, поэтому ее проверяют экспериментально.
   - Но наука ведь далеко не все может объяснить! - возразила Аримия Пилс, дочка знаменитой певицы, недавно перебравшейся на Мирру, - Есть ведь много необъяснимых сверхъестественных явлений.
   Дюпре расхохотался.
   - И что такого смешного я сказала? - обиделась ученица.
   - Знаешь, Аримия, - миролюбиво ответил Дюпре, - Уже употребленное тобой слово "сверхъестественное" смешно само по себе и...
   - Почему это?!
   - Почему? - переспросил Дюпре, - Ты знаешь, отчего медицина, основанная на научном методе предпочтительнее для больного, чем оккультный подход, выражающийся в жертвоприношениях богам, молитвах, мистических ритуалах и тому подобном? Да потому, что она эффективнее! Она работает, а оккультизм нет. Только и всего!
   - Неправда! Есть ведь целители обладающие даром лечить с помощью потусторонних сил и многое другое! - возмутилась Аримия.
   - Эффективность определяется статистикой! - отрезал Дюпре, - Это вообще забавно - стоит только ввести строгий учет и использовать двойное слепое рандомизированное плацебо-контролируемое испытание методики лечения как целительная сила всех этих лекарей, шаманов, жрецов сразу же куда-то испаряется!
   Большая часть класса тут же полезла в электронные словари, чтобы узнать, что такое это самое "двойное слепое рандомизированное плацебо-контролируемое испытание".
   - Но если бы... - продолжил, не обращая на это внимания учитель, - Я подчеркиваю "если бы" вдруг оказалось, что подношения богам и различные религиозные ритуалы оказались бы более эффективными, чем методы лечения, применяющиеся наукой в настоящее время, то этот "сверхъестественный" подход были бы признан в среде ученых как вполне научный. Он ведь работает? А наука это то, что работает. Но если некий метод научен, то какой же он тогда сверхъестественный? Другое дело, что ученые народ весьма педантичный и дотошный, а потому было бы проведено множество исследований определяющих, к примеру, зависимость между различного вида подношениями богам и процентным повышением случаев излечения в результате этого. И я тебя уверяю, в результате многочисленных экспериментов была бы составлена сводная таблица, в которой были бы четкие рекомендации, какому божеству, в какой форме, какие и когда жертвоприношения следует сделать, чтобы получить желаемый результат. Наверняка было бы защищено множество диссертаций, в которых рассматривалась зависимость температуры тела больного от громкости ритуального песнопения, излечение запора посредством наиболее короткого из возможных заклинаний и тому подобное. Никакой романтики и мистики - только кропотливый и неспешный труд исследователей. Непременная проверка тех или иных гипотез в экспериментах. Статистическая оценка их эффективности. В общем, была бы это самая обыкновенная наука. Так что сверхъестественного просто не может быть. Даже теоретически.
   - Вы просто не можете доказать, что сверхъестественного не существует, вот и выкручиваетесь! - вспылила ученица, - Вот например, еще никто не доказал, что не существует Великого Духа Галактики! А значит, он может быть!

_
http://samlib.ru/s/shapiro_m_a/school.shtml

----------

Антончик (03.09.2015), Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> «После этого — значит по причине этого» (лат. post hoc ergo propter hoc) — логическая уловка


Конечно, это глупый критерий, тем более, что он легко опровергается: не все филателисты становятся убийцами.

Предложите другой, позволяющий обосновать, что в случае с буддизмом работает именно некое определенное ЭТО и объясняющий КАК именно это самое ЭТО работает.

Хотя я не знаю, возможно, вы саму постановку вопроса считаете нелепой:



> Каков, в принципе, механизм действия *молитвы за кого-либо*?


Если так, то конечно глупо спрашивать о механизме действия того, что по вашему мнению не работает. )))

Итак?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Конечно, это глупый критерий, тем более, что он легко опровергается: не все филателисты становятся убийцами.
> 
> Предложите другой, позволяющий обосновать, что в случае с буддизмом работает именно некое определенное ЭТО и объясняющий КАК именно это самое ЭТО работает.


дхъяны и состояния сознания, соотносящиеся с ними, вполне верифицируемы + никаких проблем с тем, чтобы использовать двойное слепое рандомизированное плацебо-контролируемое испытание

----------


## Сергей Хос

> дхъяны и состояния сознания, соотносящиеся с ними, вполне верифицируемы + никаких проблем с тем, чтобы использовать двойное слепое рандомизированное плацебо-контролируемое испытание


Прохождение дхьян не специфично для буддизма, они и в индуизме дхьяны.
Пабонка, кстати, вообще рекомендует дальше первой не лазить, а сразу приступать к випашьяне. Не буддийское, говорит, это дело, по дхянам шататься.

А вот ануттарасамьяксамбодхи рандомно верифицировать вряд ли удастся.
Особенно смешно представить его плацебо-контролирование )))

Да и на тему кармических закономерностей научный эксперимент вряд ли возможен, и вопрос о том "как работает карма" неизбежно останется в области религии.

----------

Neroli (02.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прохождение дхьян не специфично для буддизма, они и в индуизме дхьяны.
> 
> А вот ануттарасамьяксамбодхи рандомно верифицировать вряд ли удастся.
> Особенно смешно представить его плацебо-контролирование )))


Начинать нужно с того, что доступно... Нет Будд, можно исследовать Архатов/Арья-Бодхисаттв (состояниые тела при туммо; состояние ума мозга при праkтике тречхо/тхогел; при випассане) соответствующих Бхуми.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Начинать нужно с того, что доступно... Нет Будд, можно исследовать Архатов/Арья-Бодхисаттв (состояниые тела при туммо; состояние ума мозга при праkтике тречхо/тхогел; при випассане) соответствующих Бхуми.


Ну да, исследовать инструментально можно любые психические состояния, хоть ниродха-самапатти. Только к конечной цели они, как известно, не имеют прямого отношения, так что это мало что дает для научного обоснования собственно буддийского вероучения, его сути ))))

Не говоря уж о законах кармы. Там-то все совсем безнадежно: адские миры или преты в принципе не наблюдаемы научными методами.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пабонка, кстати, вообще рекомендует дальше первой не лазить, а сразу приступать к випашьяне. Не буддийское, говорит, это дело, по дхянам шататься


Советы Побонки после истории с дедушкой Шу ака чистые проявления Маджушри, никакой ценности не имеют...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну да, исследовать инструментально можно любые психические состояния, хоть ниродха-самапатти. Только к конечной цели они, как известно, не имеют прямого отношения, так что это мало что дает для научного обоснования собственно буддийского вероучения, его сути ))))
> 
> Не говоря уж о законах кармы. Там-то все совсем безнадежно: адские миры или преты в принципе не наблюдаемы научными методами.


Ниродха-самапати является признаком именно буддийских реализаций...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Советы Побонки после истории с дедушкой Шу ака чистые проявления Маджушри, никакой ценности не имеют...


Чот Далай-лама по его ламриму учения дает аднака. Но это и не важно, про Пабонку я так, к слову, не будем отвлекаться от основной темы ))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чот Далай-лама по его ламриму учения дает аднака. Но это и не важно, про Пабонку я так, к слову, не будем отвлекаться от основной темы ))


Рад за Далай-Ламу и его учебники. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ниродха-самапати является признаком именно буддийских реализаций...


Ниродха-самапати не является никаким признаком буддийской реализации, как это объясняется на классическом примере "медитации шрамана Удраки":

Гаутама понял, что при всем своем хитроумии и этот мистик поддался обману иллюзии, потому что, *достигнув описанного выше состояния шестой дхьяны*, дух, хоть и лишенный возможности мыслить понятийно, все же, не лишен своей природной возможности вновь вернуться в мир, над которым он только что возвысился и от которого он временно было освободился

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ниродха-самапати не является никаким признаком буддийской реализации, как это объясняется на классическом примере "медитации шрамана Удраки":
> 
> Гаутама понял, что при всем своем хитроумии и этот мистик поддался обману иллюзии, потому что, *достигнув описанного выше состояния шестой дхьяны*, дух, хоть и лишенный возможности мыслить понятийно, все же, не лишен своей природной возможности вновь вернуться в мир, над которым он только что возвысился и от которого он временно было освободился


Ниродха-саммапати - это полная остановка потока сознания на время, к 8-ми дхьянам не относится и является достижением сверхмирского пути (т.е. доступна лишь Архатам и Буддам).

http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb...samaapatti.htm
...
'attainment of extinction' (S. XIV, 11), also called saññā-vedayita-nirodha, 'extinction of feeling and perception', is the temporary suspension of all consciousness and mental activity, following immediately upon the semi-conscious state called 'sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception' (s. jhāna, 8). *The absolutely necessary pre-conditions to its attainment are said to be perfect mastery of all the 8 absorptions (jhāna), as well as the previous attainment of Anāgāmī or Arahantship (s. ariya-puggala)*.

According to Vis.M. XXIII, the entering into this state takes place in the following way: by means of mental tranquillity (samatha) and insight (vipassanā) one has to pass through all the 8 absorptions one after the other up to the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception and then one has to bring this state to an end. If, namely, according to the Vis.M., the disciple (Anāgāmī or Arahat) passes through the absorption merely by means of tranquillity, i.e. concentration, he will only attain the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception, and then come to a standstill; if, on the other hand, he proceeds only with insight, he will reach the fruition (phala) of Anāgāmī or Arahantship. He, however, who by means of both faculties has risen from absorption to absorption and, having made the necessary preparations, brings the sphere of neither-perception-nor-non-perception to an end, such a one reaches the state of extinction. Whilst the disciple is passing through the 8 absorptions, he each time emerges from the absorption attained, and regards with his insight all the mental phenomena constituting that special absorption, as impermanent, miserable and impersonal. Then he again enters the next higher absorption, and thus, after each absorption practising insight, he at last reaches the state of neither-perception-nor-non-perception, and thereafter the full extinction. This state, according to the Com., may last for 7 days or even longer. Immediately at the rising from this state, however, there arises in the Anāgāmī the fruition of Anāgāmiship (anāgāmi-phala), in the Arahat the fruition of Arahantship (arahatta-phala).

With regard to the difference existing between the monk abiding in this state of extinction on the one hand, and a dead person on the other hand, M 43 says: "In him who is dead, and whose life has come to an end, the bodily (in-and-out breathing), verbal (thought-conception and discursive thinking), and mental functions (s. sankhāra, 2) have become suspended and come to a standstill, life is exhausted, the vital heat extinguished, the faculties are destroyed. Also in the monk who has reached 'extinction of perception and feeling' (saññā-vedayita-nirodha), the bodily, verbal and mental functions have been suspended and come to a standstill, but life is not exhausted, the vital heat not extinguished, and the faculties are not destroyed."

For details, see Vis.M. XXIII; for texts s. Path 206.

----------


## Нико

> А, все понятно, спасибо. Вопросов больше не имею.


Это была шутка, конечно же).... Он ведь и из другого поколения тоже.

----------


## Нико

> Мне же в какой-то момент стало просто стыдно участвовать в балагане, который тут развели разнообразные "мыслители", некоторые из которых, кажется, занимаются просто интернет-вампиризмом


....

А до этого-то, а до этого!!! Балаганы не происходит в "одно лицо", как известно.... И "самая последняя" твоя мысль про "балаган" не отличалась хорошими манерами... Не поддерживаю, короче, такой стиль общения. Всё равно никто тут никого не убедит, как было давно доказано уже. Зачем копья ломать за жевачку? И пусть все поуходят с БФ в очередной раз, только мы останемся, такие умники.

PS. Я тебе ещё за "атман" не отомстила как следует.)

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я бы ещё хотела выразить своё скромное пожелание, на этот раз всем... БОльшая часть людей, участвующих в подобных темах, которые, как правило, открывает @*Legba*,  :Smilie: , обычно -- люди с большим стажем буддизма. За это время у них могли поменяться мнения и позиции, и это -- довольно естественный процесс. Поэтому довольно странно и глупо бодаться рогами и переходить на личности, что неизменно, как бы "весело" это ни звучало поначалу, приводит к обидам и оскорблению гордости. Вот последние "два" не поменялись, похоже, ни у кого))).

2 @*Legba*. Мне трудно объяснить, "как это работает", да и перечислять тут кого-то из "успешных" толку мало, только вот, если говорить лишь о своей сомнительной персоне, у меня никогда не выходило ничего в практиках, если мысли, мантры и садханы были только о себе. Да и поступки тоже. С поступками тут тоже не всё так однозначно... Ведь можешь хотеть помочь, а получается наоборот....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 2  @*Legba*. Мне трудно объяснить, "как это работает"


Топикстартер должен был бы объяснить, каков критерий, что ЭТО
1. Вообще работает
2. Если и работает - то именно ЭТО

Без этого сам вопрос остается беспредметным, и все вполне закономерно сводится к обсуждению что такое буддизм - наука или религия.
Я предлагал   @*Legba* сделать такое уточнение, но он проигнорировал.

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> ...[I]
> Что делают ученые после того, как выдвигают теорию? Они ее проверяют. Если проверка ее опровергает, то они ее отбрасывают. Это называется верифицируемостью.


Шапиро только не придумал в своём рассказе, каким образом "они ее проверяют".
Что значит "проверка ее опровергает", в каких случаях это происходит?
Т.е. каков критерий?

Но поскольку рассказ художественный, ему можно это простить!  :Smilie: 
Тем более, что человек не писатель, а просто написал от души хороший рассказ.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Топикстартер должен был бы объяснить, каков критерий, что ЭТО
> 1. Вообще работает
> 2. Если и работает - то именно ЭТО


Сергей, а это Вам бумеранг прилетел.
Вы тоже много чего не объясняете, считая что это "очевидно", "понятно" и т.д.

----------

Нико (02.09.2015), Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы тоже много чего не объясняете, считая что это "очевидно", "понятно" и т.д.


У меня с этим как раз все в порядке: я считаю, что буддизм - религия и поэтому на полном праве (как это и принято в любой религии) постулирует наблюдаемое действие принципиально ненаблюдаемых факторов, например, кармы. Или "силы молитвы". Или "действенонсти ритуала".
Поэтому единственный возможный ответ на вопрос "как это работает?", таков: "это работает ТАК". Ну, то есть, так, как считают верующие буддисты.
Так что вполне возможно вводить в обиход такие неопределимые и неверифицируемые понятия, как "благословляющая энергия будд и бодхисаттв" - это ведь не более вразумительно, чем "действие закона кармы". И не менее.

А вот у отстаивающих версию "научности" буддизма неизбежно возникнут проблемы: ведь *"действующее начало" они не в состоянии не только обнаружить, но даже объяснить, где его можно искать*, а "флогистон" отрицают )))) Поэтому методологический принцип объяснения эффекта, даже если он и наблюдается, у них отсутствует.

----------

Won Soeng (02.09.2015), Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У меня с этим как раз все в порядке: я считаю, что буддизм - религия и поэтому на полном праве (как это и принято в любой религии) постулирует наблюдаемое действие принципиально ненаблюдаемых факторов, например, кармы. Или "силы молитвы". Или "действенонсти ритуала".
> Поэтому единственный возможный ответ на вопрос "как это работает?", таков: "это работает ТАК". Ну, то есть, так, как считают верующие буддисты.
> Так что вполне возможно вводить в обиход такие неопределимые и неверифицируемые понятия, как "благословляющая энергия будд и бодхисаттв" - это ведь не более вразумительно, чем "действие закона кармы". И не менее.
> 
> А вот у отстаивающих версию "научности" буддизма неизбежно возникнут проблемы: ведь *"действующее начало" они не в состоянии не только обнаружить, но даже объяснить, где его можно искать*, а "флогистон" отрицают )))) Поэтому методологический принцип объяснения эффекта, даже если он и наблюдается, у них отсутствует.


Ну мало ли кто щитает, что у него-неё "всё в порядке".... ЕСДЛ говорил, и с ним соглашались, что буддизм "трояк": это и религия, и философия, и наука (о сознании). При этом я не отрицаю "действенности ритуалов" и "кармы", как этого не отрицал и твой "оппонент". Спорили, доказывая друг другу, что "небо голубое". Разговор двух глухих, что ли...

- О, привет! Ты на рыбалку собрался?
- Не, я на рыбалку собрался.
- Ааа.. Я думал, что ты на рыбалку собрался!

Это работает ТАК, и "таковость" (етовость, чтойность, тудайность и судайность) -- не совсем одно и то же).

----------


## Шенпен

ИМХО.Когда говоря т о научности буддизма -имется в виду что Буддизм не противостоит науке.
Просто буддизм считает науку относительной истиной.
А насчёт работает... ну вот теорема Ферма - работала, работала сколько лет. А доказали её когда?
Конечно те, кто ей пользовался -_верили_ в то , что  Ферма её сам доказал.

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У меня с этим как раз все в порядке: я считаю, что буддизм - религия


Есть такая вещь, _прасангика_ называется..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> А вот у отстаивающих версию "научности" буддизма неизбежно возникнут проблемы: ведь *"действующее начало" они не в состоянии не только обнаружить, но даже объяснить, где его можно искать*, а "флогистон" отрицают )))) Поэтому методологический принцип объяснения эффекта, даже если он и наблюдается, у них отсутствует.


Традиция у них такая.
"Научное мировоззрение" называется.
А уж сколько вангов и посвящений получено.... некоторые даже в квадратных арабских шапках с кисточками.....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2015), Дубинин (02.09.2015), Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Когда говоря т о научности буддизма -имется в виду что Буддизм не противостоит науке.
> Просто буддизм считает науку относительной истиной.


Буддизм до сих пор в некоторой мере противостоит "ортодоксальной науке", и именно последней ещё расти и расти до буддийской. Те же вещи, которые уже в Абхидхармакоше и пр. опровергнуты наукой -- такие "современные буддийские лидеры", как ЕСДЛ, более не признают.

----------


## Нико

> Есть такая вещь, _прасангика_ называется.....


Прасангика как раз -- это не религия. Это метод достижения конечной цели. Сколько ни молись на прасангику, а также на сутры третьего поворота -- эффекта не будет.

----------

Антончик (03.09.2015), Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Прасангика как раз -- это не религия. Это метод достижения конечной цели. Сколько ни молись на прасангику, а также на сутры третьего поворота -- эффекта не будет.


Именно это я и имел в виду!  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (02.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хос прекрасен:  он даже не в курсе,  что для получения результата буддисту *придется* непосредственно наблюдать ненаблюдаемые по Хосу весчи и темы... 

Рекомендую ознакомиться с содержанием  практического мануала  и удивиться https://app.box.com/s/tgf791j64m126mfuwhvpfj4czzoq1h8x
Knowing & seeing by PA Auk Sayadoo

Где все это искать?  В уме,  батенька,  в своем собственном уме и искать.  Включая непосредственный созерцания своих прошлых жизней,  смертей и рождений.

----------

Чагна Дордже (02.09.2015)

----------


## Shus

Кстати: ННР о том кто и как нам вредит в этой жизни и как с этим бороться.
http://vnimatelnost.com/2014/04/02/н...олюци-2/


Сильно понравилось, как его дядя лечил сумасшедших ...

----------

Lion Miller (02.09.2015), Дубинин (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Спорили, доказывая друг другу, что "небо голубое". Разговор двух глухих, что ли...


Ты просто не уловила суть.

----------


## Шенпен

> Те же вещи, которые уже в Абхидхармакоше и пр. опровергнуты наукой -- такие "современные буддийские лидеры", как ЕСДЛ, более не признают.


Остаётся надеяться, что наука не опровергнет просветление.А то мы будем "иметь проблемы" :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прасангика как раз -- это не религия. Это метод достижения конечной цели.


Как нам прекрасно продемонстрировал @*PampKin Head*, наука имеет дело прежде всего не с конечной целью, а с определенной методикой эксперимента и описания объекта наблюдения.

----------


## Нико

> Кстати: ННР о том кто и как нам вредит в этой жизни и как с этим бороться.
> http://vnimatelnost.com/2014/04/02/н...олюци-2/
> 
> 
> Сильно понравилось, как его дядя лечил сумасшедших ...


Вот спасибо-то, вот спасибо! Именно то, что надо.

----------


## Aion

> Версии?


Сила веры:



> Для исцеления других следует использовать практику медитативного божества, с которым у нас сильна кармическая связь. Наличие такой тесной связи гарантирует скорейшее достижение положительных результатов. Однако следует помнить, что исцеляющая энергия возникает в большей степени из нашей веры, нежели из ясной и устойчивой визуализации божества или безупречного звучания мантры. Самым важным моментом является вера в то, что исцеляющее божество обладает мудростью всеведения, безграничным состраданием к нам самим и ко всем другим живым существам и совершенной способностью направлять нас. Такова суть выполняемой практики. Отчётливая и детальная визуализация формы божества не столь важна, главное — не упустить в процессе созерцания саму суть практики.
> Исключительно важным является обретение стопроцентной уверенности в том, что посредством выполненной медитации вы полностью очистились от болезни и её причин, поскольку присутствующая в вашем уме вера и есть тот аспект сознания, благодаря которому происходит исцеление. Мудрость и сострадание играют ключевую роль в других практиках, но в практике визуализации божества и начитывания мантры целебный эффект во многом обусловлен силой вашей веры в то, что очищение действительно имело место. Истинный целитель — ваша вера...
> Подобное благопожелание способно наполнить нас животворящей силой. Наши тело, речь и ум обретут способность исцелять окружающих, тотчас избавляя их не только от болезней, но и от всех иных страданий и их причин...
> Вне всякого сомнения, выздоровление является зависимым порождением*, и зависит оно от того, насколько тяжела негативная карма больного. Если кармическое препятствие не столь серьёзно, то даже короткая практика способна привести к выздоровлению. Но если бремя кармы исключительно тяжело, то может возникнуть необходимость многократного, десяти-, двадцати-, тридцати- или даже сорокакратного выполнения пуджи. При наличии серьёзных кармических препятствий выздоровления не наступит до тех пор, пока не будут приложены значительные усилия по выполнению соответствующих пудж и медитаций...
> *Зависимое порождение — способ относительного, обусловленного и взаимозависимого существования личности и внешних феноменов. Всё возникает, завися от: 1) причин и условий, 2) составных частей и, на самом глубоком уровне, 3) ума, обозначающего их, или присваивающего им термин-ярлык.
> 
> *Лама Сопа Ринпоче
> Абсолютное Исцеление. Духовное целительство в тибетском буддизме
> *

----------


## Нико

> Ты просто не уловила суть.


Ну конечно, куда мне "уловить суть".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос прекрасен:  он даже не в курсе,  что для получения результата буддисту *придется* непосредственно наблюдать ненаблюдаемые по Хосу весчи и темы...


Вы сами себе противоречите.
Можете научно описать действие закона кармы, так, чтобы это описание распространялось на то, что в буддизме говорится о прерождениях?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

полезная картинка из "Светоч уверенности"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2015), Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Остаётся надеяться, что наука не опровергнет просветление.А то мы будем "иметь проблемы"


Она не опровергнет просветление. Ибо даже если весь мир станет атеистами, всё равно будут оставаться те, кто будет его достигать...

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Остаётся надеяться, что наука не опровергнет просветление.А то мы будем "иметь проблемы"


Не опровергнет, потому что наука тоже пытается найти путь к просветлению.
Это приставная лестница, которая пока что нужна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прасангика как раз -- это не религия. Это метод достижения конечной цели.


Это верно, но дело в том, что сама конечная цель религиозна по своей сути )))))

----------


## Фил

> Это верно, но дело в том, что сама конечная цель религиозна по своей сути )))))


_Любая_ конечная цель религиозна по своей сути, т.к. лежит за пределами бытия.

----------

Нико (02.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> _Любая_ конечная цель религиозна по своей сути, т.к. лежит за пределами бытия.


И даже материальных частиц с теоремами ФермА.

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _Любая_ конечная цель религиозна по своей сути, т.к. лежит за пределами бытия.


В этом смысле наука, в отличие от религии (и от будизма) не ставит "конечную цель", а решает текущие задачи в рамках своей методологии, которая коренным образом отлична от религиозной.
Прежде всего, по принципам описания объекта.

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как нам прекрасно продемонстрировал @*PampKin Head*, наука имеет дело прежде всего не с конечной целью, а с определенной методикой эксперимента и описания объекта наблюдения.


Есть ли наука,  которая занимается мозгом человека и соответственно,  сознанием?  Конечно есть.

----------


## Нико

> Есть ли наука,  которая занимается мозгом человека и соответственно,  сознанием?  Конечно есть.


Её название?

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Есть ли наука,  которая занимается мозгом человека и соответственно,  сознанием?  Конечно есть.


Мозгом - есть. Биология.
И соответственно его сознанием - нет.

----------

Нико (02.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Но верить надо Хосу
184--192.

----------


## Нико

> Но верить надо Хосу
> 184--192.


 @*PampKin Head*, я ценю Ваш оверквотинг, но можно тут выразить мысль лаконичнее?

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть ли наука,  которая занимается мозгом человека и соответственно,  сознанием?  Конечно есть.


Есть ли наука,  которая занимается изучением законов кармы и соответственно, иными локами?  Конечно нет. И быть не может в силу специфики объекта. ))

Не говоря уж о том, что достижение ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, согласно самой буддийской концепции, находится за пределами закона причинности.
То есть сама конечная цель всего буддийского вероучения формулируется как лежащая вне научного рассмотрения, поскольку наука имеет дело только с причинными явлениями.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Её название?


Например,  нейрофизиология https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бехт...етровна

----------


## Нико

> Например,  нейрофизиология https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бехт...етровна


Не, ну Вы тут про мозк. Это не то.... Про парапсихологию даже было бы точнее...

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> @*PampKin Head*, я ценю Ваш оверквотинг, но можно тут выразить мысль лаконичнее?


Хос утверждает,  что кармические  закономерности непознаваемы непосредственно индивидуумом.


Я утверждаю,  что они познаваемы непосредственно,  и более того,  их познание является необходимой частью пути.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но верить надо Хосу
> 184--192.


Не надо верить Хосу.
Просто опишите научный метод рассмотрения закона кармы в той части,где это касается закономерностей будущих рождений.

----------

Антончик (03.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хос утверждает,  что кармические  закономерности непознаваемы непосредственно индивидуумом. 
> Я утверждаю,  что они познаваемы непосредственно,  и более того,  являются необходимой частью пути.


На каком этапе пути?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос утверждает,  что кармические  закономерности непознаваемы непосредственно индивидуумом. 
> Я утверждаю,  что они познаваемы непосредственно,  и более того,  являются необходимой частью пути.


Ну да, так же в Исламе или в Христианстве все закономерности, о которых там говорится, познаваемы непосредственно,  и более того,  являются необходимой частью пути.
По крайней мере так утверждают адепты. Есть свидетельства и мануалы.
Так что все так же "научно", как и в буддизме, согласно вашему "критерию".

Можно даже снять энцефалограмму во время Иисусовой молитвы.
Думаю, результаты будут примерно такие же, как в какой-нибудь из дхьян )))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть ли наука,  которая занимается изучением законов кармы и соответственно, иными локами?  Конечно нет. И быть не может в силу специфики объекта. ))
> 
> Не говоря уж о том, что достижение ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, согласно самой буддийской концепции, находится за пределами закона причинности.
> То есть сама конечная цель всего буддийского вероучения формулируется как лежащая вне научного рассмотрения, поскольку наука имеет дело только с причинными явлениями.


Дхарма - истина относительная,  а не абсолютная.  Причем целью буддизма является вполне познаваемое: Хос,  ты хоть в курсе, о чем Третья Благородная Истина?  Танханиродха вполне познаваема.  ) причем и научными методами. Института нейрофизиологии. )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну да, так же в Исламе или в Христианстве все закономерности, о которых там говорится, познаваемы непосредственно,  и более того,  являются необходимой частью пути.
> По крайней мере так утверждают адепты. Есть свидетельства и мануалы.
> Так что все так же "научно", как и в буддизме, согласно вашему "критерию".
> 
> Можно даже снять энцефалограмму во время Иисусовой молитвы.
> Думаю, результаты будут примерно такие же, как в какой-нибудь из дхьян )))


Этого нет,  потому что это 1. мне не известно; 2. я в это не верю,  я в другое верю. 

Ты прекрасен!

----------


## Нико

> Дхарма - истина относительная,  а не абсолютная.


Приехали..... Ту-ту.

----------


## Фил

> Например,  нейрофизиология https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бехт...етровна


Изучает мозг, а не сознание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Приехали..... Ту-ту.


Тьфу,  Нико.  Не надо тупить, из Трех Драгоценностей только Будда абсолютен,  Дхарма и Сангха относительны.

Нико,  ты книжки только переводишь,  не читая?

----------


## Нико

> Тьфу,  Нико.  Не надо тупить, из Трех Драгоценностей только Будда абсолютен,  Дхарма и Сангха относительны.
> 
> Нико,  ты книжки только переводишь,  не читая?


Слышь, Дхарма делится на два (две): это Дхарма теоретических учений и практических свершений-постижений. Отсюда следует, что нирвана -- абсолютная истина (Дхарма).

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Её название?


Общая (в отличие от прикладной) психология. Она же - научная психология.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну а в прикладном смысле эта наука называется "искусственный интеллект", в прошлом - кибернетика, туда же идут теории управления.

----------


## Нико

> Ну а в прикладном смысле эта наука называется "искусственный интеллект", в прошлом - кибернетика, туда же идут теории управления.


ИИ??? Вы насмотрелись фильмов?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Этого нет,  потому что это 1. мне не известно; 2. я в это не верю,  я в другое верю. 
> Ты прекрасен!


Как всегда пустая говорильня вместо ответа на прямой вопрос.
Впрочем с людьми религиозными всегда так: они отчего-то постоянно тщатся доказать, что предмет их верований вполне научен )))

----------

Neroli (02.09.2015), Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Слышь, Дхарма делится на два (две): это Дхарма теоретических учений и практических свершений-постижений. Отсюда следует, что нирвана -- абсолютная истина (Дхарма).


Во-во. А абсолютная истина, как сказывал Нагарджуна, за пределами слов и определений. А значит, и вне научного рассмотрения.
Это объект исключительно внутреннего опыта, не верифицируемый никаким внешним наблюдением.
Что и требовалось доказать ))))

----------

Антончик (03.09.2015), Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Общая (в отличие от прикладной) психология. Она же - научная психология.


Если так рассуждать, то наверное есть и научная астрология и хиромантия.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если так рассуждать, то наверное есть и научная астрология и хиромантия.


Да, в астрологии, кстати, примерно те же методы, что и в научной психологии. Только язык описания мифологичен. Но это ведь лишь метафоры ))

----------


## Фил

> Да, в астрологии, кстати, примерно те же методы, что и в научной психологии. Только язык описания мифологичен. Но это ведь лишь метафоры ))


И что самое главное - "работает"  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если так рассуждать, то наверное есть и научная астрология и хиромантия.


Да на здоровье  :Smilie:  Статистика же. Собирается статистика, делаются обобщения, кластеризация, собираются ошибки и отклонения.

----------


## Neroli

> Просто опишите научный метод рассмотрения закона кармы в той части,где это касается закономерностей будущих рождений.


Тут даже что касается текущего рождения - не разберешь.
Например, такая наука как Буддизм утверждает, что если чувака ударили по голове бейсбольной битой - это плод кармы.
Интересно, что сможет сказать о причинах получения чуваком по башке такая наука как нейрофизиология?

----------

Паня (02.09.2015), Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что самое главное - "работает"


Не только работает, но еще и активно используется в буддийской "научной" медицине.
Институт целый есть в Дхасе, так и называется "Астрологии и медицины".

----------


## Фил

> Да на здоровье  Статистика же. Собирается статистика, делаются обобщения, кластеризация, собираются ошибки и отклонения.


 Вот именно. Сливается телеметрия в виде "больших данных" и на основании этого потом делается:
научная психология
научный маркетинг
научное плацебо
научное ЖКХ  
все что угодно - и при этом даже теорий-объяснялок никаких не надо.
Главное - "работает" (ну, или в один прекрасный день "не-работает", но сколько раз "работало"!)

----------


## Шенпен

> Просто опишите научный метод рассмотрения закона кармы в той части,где это касается закономерностей будущих рождений.


Не научно,но весело:

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Общая (в отличие от прикладной) психология. Она же - научная психология.


Ха ха ха

----------


## Aion

> Если так рассуждать, то наверное есть и научная астрология и хиромантия.


Насчёт хиромантии не знаю, но научной астрологии точно нет. 



> Да, в астрологии, кстати, примерно те же методы, что и в научной психологии. Только язык описания мифологичен. Но это ведь лишь метафоры ))


Если абстрагироваться от вычислениий, типа того. Однако, язык описания символичен, а не мифологичен.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Интересно, что сможет сказать о причинах получения чуваком по башке такая наука как нейрофизиология?


Нейрофизиология не может,зато сила тяжести- может.

----------

Антончик (03.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Насчёт хиромантии не знаю, но научной астрологии точно нет.


Есть не научная, а работающая астрология. Ссылок не приведу, в сети нет их.

----------


## Neroli

> Нейрофизиология не может,зато сила тяжести- может.


Нет, физика сможет объяснить почему упало, но почему именно на голову и почему именно на эту - нет.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Есть не научная, а работающая астрология. Ссылок не приведу, в сети нет их.


Да я знаю на практике, что астрология (хиромантия, кстати, тоже) работает, но от этого она научной не становится.

----------

Neroli (02.09.2015), Сергей Хос (02.09.2015), Фил (02.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да я знаю на практике, что астрология (хиромантия, кстати, тоже) работает, но от этого она научной не становится.


Она не становится "ортодоксально" научной, но у буддизма же свои "науки" имеются жеж.

----------


## Фил

> Нет, физика сможет объяснить почему упало, но почему именно на голову и почему именно на эту - нет.


Потому что наука работает с общим, а не с конкретным.
О какой "науке сознания" может идти речь?

----------


## Шенпен

> Нет, физика сможет объяснить почему упало, но почему именно на голову и почему именно на эту - нет.


Ну дык понятно.Относительная истина не может объяснить абсолютную :Wink: 
Вернее может,но только её относительную часть :Cool:

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну дык понятно.Относительная истина не может объяснить абсолютную


Потому что абсолютная - объект веры, да? ))

----------


## Шенпен

> Потому что абсолютная - объект веры, да? ))


У кого веры , у кого опыта.

----------


## Нико

> Ну дык понятно.Относительная истина не может объяснить абсолютную
> Вернее может,но только её относительную часть


Ничего дык не понятно. Почему кирпич на голову свалился -- это проблемы относительной истины, т.е. кармы. Абс. истина сидит зевает в другом отделе.

----------


## Neroli

> У кого веры , у кого опыта.


Типа у Будды - опыт, у всех остальных вера? 
Получаем веру в чужой опыт?
Или вы уже.. того?

----------

Паня (02.09.2015), Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Типа у Будды - опыт, у всех остальных вера?


Ну ,можно и так сказать.
Только опыт Будды очень убедителен, так как он объяснил как его получить.
И методология эта(для меня )логична и последовательна..

----------


## Neroli

> Ну ,можно и так сказать.
> Только опыт Будды очень убедителен, так как он объяснил как его получить.
> И методология эта(для меня )логична и последовательна..


пардон, я чуть дописала предыдущее сообщение.

----------


## Шенпен

> Ничего дык не понятно. Почему кирпич на голову свалился -- это проблемы относительной истины, т.е. кармы. Абс. истина сидит зевает в другом отделе.


Нико,Вы считаете , что то,что Вы написали противотечит тому ,что я написал?

----------


## Neroli

> Только опыт Будды очень убедителен, так как он объяснил как его получить.
> И методология эта(для меня )логична и последовательна..


Опыт дхьян можно вероятно получить, но *зачем*, можете объяснить?

----------


## Нико

> Нико,Вы считаете , что то,что Вы написали противотечит тому ,что я написал?


Вы писали, в частности, что относительная истина не может описать абсолютную. Если бы не могла, йогины по относительной не могли постичь абсолютную. Предвижу тут шипение со стороны "атманистов" и любителей "непостижимого мыслью", но без этого мостика никак не пересечь....От одного - к другому.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ИИ??? Вы насмотрелись фильмов?)


Несколько миллионов специалистов по всему миру занимаются этой наукой. В фильмах речь о мечтах этих людей.

----------


## Нико

> Несколько миллионов специалистов по всему миру занимаются этой наукой. В фильмах речь о мечтах этих людей.


Ну и пусть занимаются... Не будет кибер-будды.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Вы писали, в частности, что относительная истина не может описать абсолютную. Если бы не могла, йогины по относительной не могли постичь абсолютную.


Может описать некие грани абсолютной истины,  йогины сочетают это с методами Будды , которые позволяют получть опыт переживания этих граней.
И так далее, пока не засияет весь алмаз.

----------


## Шенпен

> Опыт дхьян можно вероятно получить, но *зачем*, можете объяснить?


Я ,как махаянец,считаю,что без бодхичитты - незачем.
Просто птиятно время провести можно и без медитаций всяких-там

----------


## Нико

> Может описать некие грани абсолютной истины,  йогины сочетают это с методами Будды , которые позволяют получть опыт переживания этих граней.
> И так далее, пока не засияет весь алмаз.


Грань АИ, имхо -- это пресечение, мокша, освобождение. Разве не так?

----------


## Шенпен

> Грань АИ, имхо -- это пресечение, мокша, освобождение. Разве не так?


Под гранями я подразумевал качества ума ,с которыми мы получаем связь в ,частности, через йиидамов ну и ,естественно учителя.

----------


## Нико

> Под гранями я подразумевал качества ума ,с которыми мы получаем связь в ,частности, через йиидамов ну и ,естественно учителя.


Вы уверены, что хотите говорить про связи через качества йидамов и учителей? Тут ведь никто серьёзно это не воспримет, потому что речь если не о вере, то о кармическо-тантрических механизмах.

----------


## Шенпен

> Вы уверены, что хотите говорить про связи через качества йидамов и учителей? Тут ведь никто серьёзно это не воспримет....


Не уверен.
Просто пояснил ,для Вас свою мысль.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ха ха ха


Что Вас посмешило?

----------


## Нико

> Не уверен.
> Просто пояснил ,для Вас свою мысль.


Ну мне-то понятна Ваша мысль).

----------

Шенпен (02.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и пусть занимаются... Не будет кибер-будды.


Это имеет значение? Моделируется ум естественный, не Будды

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот именно. Сливается телеметрия в виде "больших данных" и на основании этого потом делается:
> научная психология
> научный маркетинг
> научное плацебо 
> научное ЖКХ  
> все что угодно - и при этом даже теорий-объяснялок никаких не надо.
> Главное - "работает" (ну, или в один прекрасный день "не-работает", но сколько раз "работало"!)


В психологии вовсе не статистика мистического.

С чего такая предвзятость к общей психологии?

----------


## Won Soeng

А вообще есть много подходов к закону кармы. Например общая теория систем. Теория управления. В общем - информатика в широком смысле.

----------


## Нико

> Что Вас посмешило?


Меня посмешила упомянутая Вами "общая", в отличие от "прикладной", психология. Ни то, ни другое, по сути, не работает, но вот "общая".... Не знаю, что Вы тут подразумевали, конечно).

----------


## Aion

> А вообще есть много подходов к закону кармы. Например общая теория систем. Теория управления. В общем - информатика в широком смысле.


Это иллюзия подходов. Подробно проследить всю цепочку инкарнаций никакая наука либо совокупность наук не может. Вот и всё, собственно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это иллюзия подходов. Подробно проследить всю цепочку инкарнаций никакая наука либо совокупность наук не может. Вот и всё, собственно.


Наука и не должна заниматься тем, что никто не наблюдает. 
Да и в буддизме не рекомендуется излишне заморачиваться по поводу того, что нет способностей рассматривать и исследовать.

Тот, кто наблюдает другие жизни - может исследовать наблюдаемое вполне научным методом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вообще есть много подходов к закону кармы. Например общая теория систем. Теория управления. В общем - информатика в широком смысле.


Возможность описания еще не служит доказательством того, что описываемое явление действительно существует. А без такого доказательства говорить о науке не приходится.

----------


## Aion

> Наука и не должна заниматься тем, что никто не наблюдает.


Ну почему же не наблюдает? Кармические плоды более-менее объективны.

----------


## Нико

> Ну почему же не наблюдает? Кармические плоды более-менее объективны.


Они есть, но мало кто знает, следствием чего именно они такие возникли. Поэтому тут и "творца" можно за них поблагодарить, если что...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможность описания еще не служит доказательством того, что описываемое явление действительно существует. А без такого доказательства говорить о науке не приходится.


Систем управления не существует? Вы о чем сейчас?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Да тут страсти кипят, куда я в осенний бульон...  :Smilie: 

Я считаю, что не надо лишний раз возвеличивать буддизм перед другими учениями, традициями и способами познания.
Буддизм велик глубиной постижения и точностью введения в учение, как теоретически, так и практически.

Но вот привычка принижать все остальные религии, методы и способы - это все же нерешительность и сомнения.

----------


## Нико

> Во-во. А абсолютная истина, как сказывал Нагарджуна, за пределами слов и определений. А значит, и вне научного рассмотрения.
> Это объект исключительно внутреннего опыта, не верифицируемый никаким внешним наблюдением.
> Что и требовалось доказать ))))


Прицеплюсь опять к чему-нибудь, пожалуй. Под "внешним наблюдением" ты подразумеваешь пять органов чуйств? Тогда ими не верифицируется, конечно. Но верифицируется особым йогическим восприятием, о котором можно поведать другим. Если верить в слова. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прицеплюсь опять к чему-нибудь, пожалуй. Под "внешним наблюдением" ты подразумеваешь пять органов чуйств? Тогда ими не верифицируется, конечно. Но верифицируется особым йогическим восприятием, о котором можно поведать другим. Если верить в слова. )


Конечно, ведь я говорю прежде всего о научном критерии, то есть о причине, по которой буддизм следует считать религией.
То, что устанавливается "особым йогическим восприятием", не может быть признано в качестве научного доказательства.
Дело в том, что научные факты, согласно методологии науки, должны В ПРИНЦИПЕ быть доступны для наблюдения любого человека.
И это у нас с  @*PampKin Head* уже обсуждалось:
Когда речь заходит о "божественном зрении", очищенном и превосходящем человеческое, это уже религия.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, ведь я говорю прежде всего о научном критерии, то есть о причине, по которой буддизм следует считать религией.
> То, что устанавливается "особым йогическим восприятием", не может быть признано в качестве научного доказательства.
> Дело в том, что научные факты, согласно методологии науки, должны В ПРИНЦИПЕ быть доступны для наблюдения любого человека.
> И это у нас с  @*PampKin Head* уже обсуждалось:
> Когда речь заходит о "божественном зрении", очищенном и превосходящем человеческое, это уже религия.


Это происходит только по одной причине: наука не допёрла). Есть такой хороший фильм The Gift, советую глянуть....

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прицеплюсь опять к чему-нибудь, пожалуй. Под "внешним наблюдением" ты подразумеваешь пять органов чуйств? Тогда ими не верифицируется, конечно. Но верифицируется особым йогическим восприятием, о котором можно поведать другим. Если верить в слова. )


Их шесть. Чувств. Шесть.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это происходит только по одной причине: наука не допёрла). Есть такой хороший фильм The Gift, советую глянуть....


Наука это не что-то одно и определенное. Много исследователей, много научных школ, много теорий и гипотез.

Общая психология доперла до постпроизвольного сознания, которым и можно объяснять просветление (по крайней мере - это интересно).

Но лучше не смешивать традиции. Наука - наукой, буддизм - буддизмом. 




> 6. Ребенок спрашивает о смерти
> 
> Однажды вечером, после долгой болезни, умерла черная кошка с белым хвостом, которая жила в Кембриджском Дзен центре. Семилетняя дочка одного из учеников Сунг Сана Соен-са очень грустила по кошке. После похорон и пения «АМИТА БУДДЫ» она пришла к Соен-са для разговора.
> 
> Соен-са сказал: «У тебя есть какие-нибудь вопросы?»
> 
> Гита спросила: «Да. Что случилось с Катци? Куда она ушла?»
> 
> Соен-са сказал: «Откуда ты пришла?»
> ...

----------

Фил (03.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Не надо верить Хосу.
> Просто опишите научный метод рассмотрения закона кармы в той части,где это касается закономерностей будущих рождений.


А ещё провести эксперименты по перерождениям, с двойным слепым контролем и контрольной групппой ) Чтобы однозначно экспериментально установить закономерности.
Только сначала нужно придумать методики измерения кармы которая уже накоплена ранее, котрая накоплена в течении данной жизни, и методику определения перерождений. Тогда опираясь на все эти данные, уже можно проверять те или иные гипотезы.

----------

Сергей Хос (03.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Приехали..... Ту-ту.


Дхарма это "плот", как из соответствующей истории, про "оставьте плот после того как переместились на другую сторону".

----------


## Антончик

> Вот именно. Сливается телеметрия в виде "больших данных" и на основании этого потом делается:
> научная психология
> научный маркетинг
> научное плацебо
> научное ЖКХ  
> все что угодно - и при этом даже теорий-объяснялок никаких не надо.
> Главное - "работает" (ну, или в один прекрасный день "не-работает", но сколько раз "работало"!)


Если обращать внимание на те случаи когда работает и отбрасывать те, когда не работает - то вполне достаточно чтобы в рамках обычной вероятности происходили совпадения или несовпадения - ум сам отбросит лишнее и выделит главное. Это же не наука, тут коррелляции в 70% или там 90% никто не спрашивает и не меряет. Дождь или будет или не будет. Однозначно.

----------


## Фил

> Это же не наука


Наука - тоже самое.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> А ещё провести эксперименты по перерождениям, с двойным слепым контролем и контрольной групппой ) Чтобы однозначно экспериментально установить закономерности.
> Только сначала нужно придумать методики измерения кармы которая уже накоплена ранее, котрая накоплена в течении данной жизни, и методику определения перерождений. Тогда опираясь на все эти данные, уже можно проверять те или иные гипотезы.


А тулку на что? Можно на них отработать методологический аппарат - заявлена стопроцентная воспроизводимость.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Наука - тоже самое.


Валите в кучу, без разбора. Это невежественно.

----------

Aion (04.09.2015), Сергей Хос (03.09.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это объект исключительно внутреннего опыта...


 Т.е. само по себе восприятие не научно? Все что мы видим, слышим, чувствуем, мыслим это не научно? 10 ученых сядут, применят буддийские методы, полностью познают принципы работы этого всего добра, и скажут, что это не научно?

Вера в буддизме это двигатель "свалить из сансары", "уйти в нирвану", "почистить карму", в сухом остатке на практике все это значит изучить свою собственную природу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. само по себе восприятие не научно? Все что мы видим, слышим, чувствуем, мыслим это не научно?


Можно инструментальными, научными методами зафиксировать и измерить процессы, сопровождающие в мозгу акт восприятия или мысль. Но само это восприятие или мысль, такие, как мы их переживаем в своем внутреннем опыте, лишь в этом опыте и существуют, и более нигде. Поэтому они сами по себе не могут быть объектом измерения, а значит и научного познания.

----------

Aion (04.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2015), Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Можно инструментальными, научными методами зафиксировать и измерить процессы, сопровождающие в мозгу акт восприятия или мысль. Но само это восприятие или мысль, такие, как мы их переживаем в своем внутреннем опыте, лишь в этом опыте и существуют, и более нигде. Поэтому они сами по себе не могут быть объектом измерения, а значит и научного познания.


Если наука это измерение чего-либо приборчиком, то восприятие это приборчик. С него собственно вся научность и начата. 
Когда два человека увидели результат измерения, это идентично тому, что два человека увидели дерево. Скажем, что слепой не увидел дерево, но он и показания амперметра не увидит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда два человека увидели результат измерения, это идентично тому, что два человека увидели дерево.


Результат измерения представляет собой абстракцию, понятие. Именно по этой причине его можно обсуждать с другими.
А образ (дерева или чего угодно еще) как человек его переживает в себе, не подлежит экстравертированию. Имея перед собой, к примеру, пятно синего цвета, два человека могут согласиться: "Мы видим синее". Но само это переживание как таковое всегда остается индивидуальным, его невозможно показать или измерить.
Это касается всего пространства внутреннего опыта: он по самой своей природе не может быть объектом научного рассмотрения.

----------

Aion (04.09.2015), Кузьмич (04.09.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Имея перед собой, к примеру, пятно синего цвета, два человека могут согласиться: "Мы видим синее".


Два будды согласятся, вот и вся научность...

----------


## Фил

> Валите в кучу, без разбора. Это невежественно.


Я разбирался в этом. Критерия верификации в науке нет.
Какая разница, что именно использовать: научную теорию или статистику? И то, и другое суть прогноз. Это проблема индукции, которая Вам глаза колет.

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Имея перед собой, к примеру, пятно синего цвета, два человека могут согласиться: "Мы видим синее". Но само это переживание как таковое всегда остается индивидуальным, его невозможно показать или измерить.
> Это касается всего пространства внутреннего опыта: он по самой своей природе не может быть объектом научного рассмотрения.





> Два будды согласятся, вот и вся научность...


При этом, может, один видит красное, а другой зеленое, но привыкли называть это синим.
Согласятся ли два Будды, что вот именно этот кусок иллюзии - синий?..

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

Мы конечно можем начать обсуждать базовые моменты, такие как основы гносеологии, основы научного экспериментирования и т.д. Если кому-то вообще это интересно )

Если начать с самого начала, то примерно так:
* происходят некие наблюдения внешних явлений, они фиксируются, запоминаются или записываются
* затем делаются попытки их обобщить, классифицировать или создать иную концепцию, которая бы описывала эти наборы наблюдаемых фактов, например некие принципы, по которым исследуемое действует, существует или видоизменяется, взаимосвязи между причинами и последствиями
* далее такие концепции проверяются на практике
* далее такие концепции, которые могут делать прогнозы, проверяются на то, совпадает ли прогноз с реальностью
* если не совпадает - то отбрасывается как неверная (и/или делается новое предположение), если совпадает всегда или иногда - то уточняется, корректируется, выясняется область применимости, или же принимается сразу
* при этом часто старые концепции становятся частным случаем новых - более общих

Соответственно, если на основе каких-то наблюдаемых фактов, или даже просто так делается некое предположение, например о том, что такие-то причины порождают такие-то последствия, то затем нужно это проверять на практике. Наблюдать естественные явления, или же ставить эксперименты. И полученные в результате данные анализировать, делать выводы.

Соответственно мы можем для начала установить что в принципе есть некая причинно-следственная связь, не зная как она работает внутри. А затем уже исследовать этот механизм, то, *как это работает*. Аналогичным образом - анализируя, делая предположения и проверяя их.

1. Если уже подтверждено - то это рабочая теория
2. Если ещё не подтверждено - то это гипотеза (которая может в будущем оказаться правильной или ошибочной, но сейчас мы ещё не знаем)
3. Если однозначно опровергнуто - то это ошибочная гипотеза

Когда мы говорим про какую-то конкретную концепцию, которая описывает какие-то взаимосвязи, причины и их последствия - то было бы хорошо понимать - каков статус этой концепции из трёх вышеперечисленных.

----------


## Фил

> Мы конечно можем начать обсуждать базовые моменты, такие как основы гносеологии, основы научного экспериментирования и т.д. Если кому-то вообще это интересно )
> 
> Если начать с самого начала, то примерно так:
> * происходят некие наблюдения внешних явлений, они фиксируются, запоминаются или записываются
> * затем делаются попытки их обобщить, классифицировать или создать иную концепцию, которая бы описывала эти наборы наблюдаемых фактов, например некие принципы, по которым исследуемое действует, существует или видоизменяется, взаимосвязи между причинами и последствиями
> * далее такие концепции *проверяются*  на практике
> * далее такие концепции, которые могут делать прогнозы, *проверяются* на то, совпадает ли прогноз с реальностью
> * если не совпадает - то отбрасывается как неверная (и/или делается новое предположение), если совпадает всегда или иногда - то уточняется, корректируется, выясняется область применимости, или же принимается сразу
> * при этом часто старые концепции становятся частным случаем новых - более общих
> ...


Как проверять?
Как однозначно опровергать?
В свое время были "проверены" и теплород, и флогистон, и эфир!

----------


## Антончик

Вы таки хотите чтобы я тут вам на форуме написал учебник по теме "как работает наука"? )
Или же можно воспользоваться какими-то уже написанными на эту тему материалами?

----------


## Фил

> Вы таки хотите чтобы я тут вам на форуме написал учебник по теме "как работает наука"? )


Работает она нормально, в плане изменения среды обитания и разных практических удобств.
К таким вещам как "знание", "истина", "причинно-следственная связь" - отношения не имеет.
Просто использует в качестве терминологии, как научный волапюк.
Нужны ведь какие-то означающие для работы.
Что сбивает с толку других, которые под этими терминами понимают что-то "божественное".




> Или же можно воспользоваться какими-то уже написанными на эту тему материалами?


Так я пользовался уже.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласятся ли два Будды, что вот именно этот кусок иллюзии - синий?..


"Синий" в данном примере - "собственное свойство" данного объекта (цветового пятна), его "самосущее", его атман.
Поэтому два Будды должны бы, по идее, согласиться в том, что данный объект пуст от такого самобытия, и не является ни синим, ни не-синим.
Единственный способ корректно определить "синесть" синего - сказать, что оно не-не-синее. )))

(В философии прасанги это называется "обратно тождественное", если кому интересно)

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Не так плоха- вода для стёкол- принятая в суровый полдень, для Стёпы- истомлённым жаждой- познать Атман сего процесса.
Со временем на кличку- "синий"- наш йгин бойко отзывался- тем Мир вокруг оповещая- о завершении познанья.

----------

Кузьмич (04.09.2015), Мяснов (04.09.2015), Нико (04.09.2015), Сергей Хос (04.09.2015), Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Синий" в данном примере - "собственное свойство" данного объекта (цветового пятна), его "самосущее", его атман.
> Поэтому два Будды должны бы, по идее, согласиться в том, что данный объект пуст от такого самобытия, и не является ни синим, ни не-синим.
> Единственный способ корректно определить "синесть" синего - сказать, что оно не-не-синее. )))
> 
> (В философии прасанги это называется "обратно тождественное", если кому интересно)


Так я не поняла: "синий" -- это атман или не атман?) Арьи и будды видят "синее"? Как и атман?

----------

Сергей Хос (04.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так я не поняла: "синий" -- это атман или не атман?) Арьи и будды видят "синее"? Как и атман?


Это как бы был бы - атман, если бы атман - был  :Smilie: 
Универсальная квалиа (что есть оксюморон) - несубстанциональный, меняющийся и лишенный самобытия атман.
(Ну нравится слово такое, красивое - "атман") !

----------


## Нико

> Универсальная квалиа (что есть оксюморон) - несубстанциональный, меняющийся и лишенный самобытия атман.


Ну вот, наконец-то к чему-то "пришли" в этом вопросе! :Kiss: 

Осталось теперь только с Брахманом разобраться))).

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот, наконец-то к чему-то "пришли" в этом вопросе!


Боюсь, Хос будет против!
Он хочет "синий атман".

----------


## Нико

> Боюсь, Хос будет против!
> Он хочет "синий атман".


Так я ему подарю на следующий день рождения! Не вопрос  :Wink: 

Синий-синий атман
Лёг на провода,
В небе тёмно-синем
Синяя звезда!!!
Оо! Только в небе, в небе тёмно-синем...

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так я ему подарю на следующий день рождения! Не вопрос 
> 
> Синий-синий атман
> Лёг на провода,
> В небе засияла
> Синяя звезда!!!
> Оо! Только в синем небе засияла...


Синий Атман
Похож на обман
Похож на обман
Синий Атман
Синий Атман

----------

Нико (04.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так я не поняла: "синий" -- это атман или не атман?) Арьи и будды видят "синее"? Как и атман?


Чандра в этом отношении употребляет своеобразную конструкцию: непосредственно "видят посредством не-видения", но "не видят как самосущее через "свой признак"".
А как "собственно синее" видят "глазами других существ", на уровне относительной истины.
Вот и гадай, что это значит.
Но если, как утверждается в мадхьямаке-прасангике, "внешнее существует", хоть и взаимозависимо, а не на основе "собственного признака" (сва-лакшана = сва-бхава), то должна быть причина отличия "синего" от "желтого", действующая "со стороны вещи", а не только "со стороны ума" (как в читтаматре). Это наверное и будет своего рода "квази-атман", только без собственных признаков. ))))
Короче, сложная это тема...

----------


## Нико

> Чандра в этом отношении употребляет своеобразную конструкцию: непосредственно "видят посредством не-видения", но "не видят как самосущее через "свой признак"".
> А как "собственно синее" видят "глазами других существ", на уровне относительной истины.
> Вот и гадай, что это значит.
> Но если, как утверждается в мадхьямаке-прасангике, "внешнее существует", хоть и взаимозависимо, а не на основе "собственной сущности", то должна быть причина отличия "синего" от "желтого", действующая "со стороны вещи", а не только "со стороны ума" (как в читтаматре). Это наверное и будет своего рода "квази-атман", только без собственных признаков. ))))
> Короче, сложная это тема...


Мне как раз всё тут "относительно понятно". Будды видят только истину. Потому что отн. истина -- это на самом деле не истина никакая, но раз обычные существа её видят, будды тоже видят это "глазами" обычных существ. Причины "отличий" синего от жёлтого укладываются в т.н. "три характеристики относительно существующего". Всё ок, без квази-атмана обходимся пока).

----------

Сергей Хос (04.09.2015), Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причины "отличий" синего от жёлтого укладываются в т.н. "три характеристики относительно существующего".


можно подробнее?

----------


## Нико

> можно подробнее?


Блин, Хос, (далее непереводимая игра слов)!!! Загляни в оба Ламрима!)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Блин, Хос, (далее непереводимая игра слов)!!! Загляни в оба Ламрима!)


Я же с тобой разговариваю, а не с ламримом.
Что, трудно своими словами?

Заодно объяснишь, как именно в эти три характеристики укладываются причины "отличий" синего от жёлтого.

----------


## Нико

> Я же с тобой разговариваю, а не с ламримом.
> Что, трудно своими словами?
> 
> Заодно объяснишь, как именно в эти три характеристики укладываются причины "отличий" синего от жёлтого.


Я так и знала, что ты меня провоцируешь!!!

----------


## Дубинин

> Чандра в этом отношении употребляет своеобразную конструкцию: непосредственно "видят посредством не-видения", но "не видят как самосущее через "свой признак"".
> А как "собственно синее" видят "глазами других существ", на уровне относительной истины.
> Вот и гадай, что это значит.
> Но если, как утверждается в мадхьямаке-прасангике, "внешнее существует", хоть и взаимозависимо, а не на основе "собственного признака" (сва-лакшана = сва-бхава), то должна быть причина отличия "синего" от "желтого", действующая "со стороны вещи", а не только "со стороны ума" (как в читтаматре). Это наверное и будет своего рода "квази-атман", только без собственных признаков. ))))
> Короче, сложная это тема...


Как я понимаю; существование "внешности"- подтверждается тем, что этот факт мы наблюдаем в логическом умозаключении, что нечто "продолжается" и после прекращения нами восприятия этого- на основании косвенных признаков (родной подъезд на месте- вечером. и люди рассказывают- что дом не исчезал- пока меня нЕбыло дома). Т.е. "внешность"- либо прямо переживается из за "неведения" или живёт путём умозаключения. (и зачем нужен квази?)

----------


## Нико

Первое -- "синее" стало и до сих пор называется "синим" потому, что общеизвестно миру как именно таковое. Воможно, в других мирах то же самое называется "жёлтым" или ещё каким. Общий образ такого объекта мы все привыкли ассоциировать с "синим". Короче, это ярлык, наложенный на определённую основу.

Второе -- это тот факт, что "синее" не противоречит анализу относительной достоверности. Это не чей-то глюк, не восприятие неполноценным зрительным восприятием и т.п.

И третье -- это непротиворечие абсолютному анализу. Т.е. "синее" должно быть несамосущим). )))

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как я понимаю; существование "внешности"- подтверждается тем, что этот факт мы наблюдаем в логическом умозаключении, что нечто "продолжается" и после прекращения нами восприятия этого- на основании косвенных признаков (родной подъезд на месте- вечером. и люди рассказывают- что дом не исчезал- пока меня нЕбыло дома). Т.е. "внешность"- либо прямо переживается из за "неведения" или живёт путём умозаключения. (и зачем нужен квази?)


Но если существует независимо от ума наблюдателя, значит, "со своей стороны", хоть и взаимозависимо, разве не так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Первое -- "синее" стало и до сих пор называется "синим" потому, что общеизвестно миру как именно таковое. Воможно, в других мирах то же самое называется "жёлтым" или ещё каким. Общий образ такого объекта мы все привыкли ассоциировать с "синим". Короче, это ярлык, наложенный на определённую основу.


Ох уж мне это примитивный прасангический номинализм!
Хочешь сказать, что перестав называть, мы не сможем и различать? по-моему, это вздор. Амебы никак не называют тепло и холод, но тем не менее прекрасно их различают, двигаясь из холодного места в более теплое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И третье -- это непротиворечие абсолютному анализу. Т.е. "синее" должно быть несамосущим). )))


К тому же ты ничего не сказала о *ПРИЧИНЕ* отличия желтого от синего.
Просто повторила привычное заклинание, считая по умолчанию, что оно волшебным образом устраняет все вопросы.
А оно не устраняет, вот беда )))))

----------


## Дубинин

> Но если существует независимо от ума наблюдателя, значит, "со своей стороны", хоть и взаимозависимо, разве не так?


"Не зависимо"-  познаётся только умозаключением. Тоесть либо всегда "думание"- "это не зависимо", либо как у всех- "вон козёл- дурак пошёл в окне..". Прямое переживание "независимости"- всегда "лёгкая шизофрения"- пропускание фазы умозаключения- и видения вывода. Больше никак- на опыте..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> на основании косвенных признаков (родной подъезд на месте- вечером. и люди рассказывают- что дом не исчезал- пока меня нЕбыло дома).


Это говорит лишь об общности кармического восприятия, и ничего - о реальном существовании "внешнего".




> Т.е. "внешность"- либо прямо переживается из за "неведения" или живёт путём умозаключения. (и зачем нужен квази?)


Классический пример, используемый и в прасанге - разное восприятие одного объекта - воды - существами разных лок: они наблюдают разные признаки в одном "объекте". Это и значит, что "сам-по-себе" (помимо наблюдаемых признаков) он квази-реален "со своей стороны", хоть и не имеет собственных независимых от наблюдателя признаков (квази-атманичен))))

----------

Дубинин (04.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ох уж мне это примитивный прасангический номинализм!
> Хочешь сказать, что перестав называть, мы не сможем и различать? по-моему, это вздор. Амебы никак не называют тепло и холод, но тем не менее прекрасно их различают, двигаясь из холодного места в более теплое.


Амебы тоже различают, хоть и не называют вербально. Точнее, как-то себе там называют, но не как мы. Даже для них работает "примитивный" прасангический номинализм.

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> К тому же ты ничего не сказала о *ПРИЧИНЕ* отличия желтого от синего.
> Просто повторила привычное заклинание, считая по умолчанию, что оно волшебным образом устраняет все вопросы.
> А оно не устраняет, вот беда )))))


А ты тогда расскажи о причине. А мы послушаем, хех).

----------

Фил (04.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> К тому же ты ничего не сказала о *ПРИЧИНЕ* отличия желтого от синего.


Телеологической или механистической?
Телеологической нет.
Механистических 100500.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты тогда расскажи о причине. А мы послушаем, хех).


Так я уже сказал: причина - "квази-объективное", существующее в качестве "внешнего", то есть "со своей стороны", хоть и без собственных признаков, как "вода" в известном примере. Короче, "квази-атман" ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Амебы тоже различают, хоть и не называют вербально. Точнее, как-то себе там называют, но не как мы. Даже для них работает "примитивный" прасангический номинализм.


Не обольщайся, номинализм - всегда примитивный, "амебный".

----------


## Фил

> Не обольщайся, номинализм - всегда примитивный, "амебный".


Это эмоциональная оценка.
Как "вкусная мелодия".

----------

Нико (05.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так я уже сказал: причина - "квази-объективное", существующее в качестве "внешнего", то есть "со своей стороны", хоть и без собственных признаков, как "вода" в известном примере. Короче, "квази-атман" ))))


Это квази-причина, в таком случае.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это квази-причина, в таком случае.


Вот это и есть одно из следствий примитивного номинализма: называние вместо понимания )))

----------


## Фил

> Вот это и есть одно из следствий примитивного номинализма: называние вместо понимания )))


Вы называете.
Я вообще молчу.

----------

Нико (05.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Всегда. Вы не знали? .


Не знал, но, видимо, сечас вы расскажете, как может быть чувственное восприятие без органов чувств.



> Прекращение чувственного восприятия это нирвана.


Или обморок, или кома.



> Посмотрите определения.


Где посмотреть?



> Арупалока это все еще контакт, вплоть до сферы "ни восприятия, ни невосприятия".


Имеется ввиду контакт несуществующего в Арупалоке глаза/ уха? Или соц сеть, или что?




> Вас, возможно, сбивает с толку название камалоки как сферы чувств. Но чувственное восприятие и жажда контакта с пятью сферами - следует различать.


Наличествующие и отсутствующие уши следует различать вообще, или только в Камалоке?

----------


## Лагов

> Не в курсе, всеведение Будды - это не всезнание


Интересный момент. Рассказы Будды о грядущих эпохах, о Майтрейе (Меттейе), это знание, или предположение?

----------


## Нико

> Не обольщайся, номинализм - всегда примитивный, "амебный".


"Амебные" были тогда Арья Нагарджуна, Чандра, Арьядева и Цонкапа. Чють не подавилась печенькой). Я тоже в этом случае предпочту быть амёбкой!

----------


## Лагов

> Амебы тоже различают, хоть и не называют вербально. Точнее, как-то себе там называют, но не как мы. Даже для них работает "примитивный" прасангический номинализм.


"Номинализм" прасангики вообще никак ни подразумевает, что называние или не называние чего-то может что-то изменить в относительно существующем.

----------

Антончик (04.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вот это и есть одно из следствий примитивного номинализма: называние вместо понимания )))


Сергей, не могли бы вы порекомендовать несколько книг для ознакомления из нингма. Скажем 2-3 агиографические, 2- 3 каких-нить по учению, типа ламрима гелугпинского.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я тоже в этом случае предпочту быть амёбкой!


Более содержательную аргументацию не хочешь развернуть?
А то я решу, что это и правда твой выбор )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> порекомендовать несколько книг для ознакомления из нингма.


Максим, литературы - море, в том числе и в Сети. Читать можно что угодно, а уж что вы из этого "отфильтруете" - вопрос личных предпочтений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Номинализм" прасангики вообще никак ни подразумевает, что называние или не называние чего-то может что-то изменить в относительно существующем.


Прасангики вообще имеют тенденцию путать гносеологию с онтологией.

----------


## Лагов

> Прасангики вообще имеют тенденцию путать гносеологию с онтологией.


Тенденция путать "прасангиков" и "прасангиков вообще" это гносеология, или онтология?

----------


## Нико

> Прасангики вообще имеют тенденцию путать гносеологию с онтологией.


Имеют, потому у них (прасангиков) нет волшебного деления на "гносеологию" и "онтологию". )))

----------


## Нико

> Более содержательную аргументацию не хочешь развернуть?
> А то я решу, что это и правда твой выбор )))


Если быть вместе с Нагарджуной, в "отстойных рядах" - то да!!!

----------


## Лагов

> Так я уже сказал: причина - "квази-объективное", существующее в качестве "внешнего", то есть "со своей стороны", хоть и без собственных признаков, как "вода" в известном примере. Короче, "квази-атман" ))))


Т.е.- не атман. Вывод- внешнее может быть не атманом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я разбирался в этом. Критерия верификации в науке нет.
> Какая разница, что именно использовать: научную теорию или статистику? И то, и другое суть прогноз. Это проблема индукции, которая Вам глаза колет.


Что, простите, мне колет глаза? Я не заметил

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е.- не атман. Вывод- внешнее может быть не атманом.


Конечно, когда дело заходит о "внешнем" - тут можно усмотреть лишь квази-атман. Собственно Атман появляется когда подобное рассмотрение применяется к собственному изначальному уму ))))

----------


## Фил

> Что, простите, мне колет глаза? Я не заметил


Проблема индукции.
Иначе бы прошли мимо.

----------


## Фил

> Конечно, когда дело заходит о "внешнем" - тут можно усмотреть лишь квази-атман. Собственно Атман появляется когда подобное рассмотрение применяется к собственному изначальному уму ))))


Атман солипсиста?
Не слишком ли сложно?

----------


## Лагов

> Конечно, когда дело заходит о "внешнем" - тут можно усмотреть лишь квази-атман. Собственно Атман появляется когда подобное рассмотрение применяется к собственному изначальному уму ))))


Конечно? Вы допускаете возможность существования вопросов в момент обращения?

----------


## Амир

> В снесенной теме, участница @*Нико* упомянула, что за некого человека (назовем его Х), который сидел в тюрьме,
> долго молились буддийские монахи - вот он и вышел. Не будем вдаваться в подробности, так ли это. Вопрос в другом.
> Каков, в принципе, механизм действия *молитвы за кого-либо*?


Один из вариантов объяснения может быть следующим: Есть некий преступник, живущий в рамках своего мира, т.е. из всего множества вариантов они выбрал жизнь полную преступлений, напряжений и т.п..., и есть некий монах, который так же обитает в рамках своего мира, полного устремлений к бодхичитте и пр... И понятно что у этих сфер обитания мало общего, практически ничего и обитателю одного мира практически не возможно попасть в другой, т.к. между этими мирами нет никакой связи. И при этом возникает ситуация при которой между этими сферами возникает нечто их объединяющее - молитва монаха за преступника... и этот момент сам по себе знаковый, при чём не важно как мы его объясним, например:
1. преступник сделал выбор выходящий за рамки его сферы обитания в сторону сферы обитания монаха и тот откликнулся 
2. монах молился на благо живых существ и откликнулся преступник, сделал выбор в своих решениях в сторону сферы обитания монаха и жизнь его естественным образом изменилась
т.е. здесь уже не важно, что вперёд яйцо или курица, просто кто то открывает перед тобой дверь и уже твой выбор воспользоваться ли ей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно, когда дело заходит о "внешнем" - тут можно усмотреть лишь квази-атман. Собственно Атман появляется когда подобное рассмотрение применяется к собственному изначальному уму ))))


Атман это Природа Будды?

----------


## Антончик

> "Синий" в данном примере - "собственное свойство" данного объекта (цветового пятна), его "самосущее", его атман.
> Поэтому два Будды должны бы, по идее, согласиться в том, что данный объект пуст от такого самобытия, и не является ни синим, ни не-синим.
> Единственный способ корректно определить "синесть" синего - сказать, что оно не-не-синее. )))
> 
> (В философии прасанги это называется "обратно тождественное", если кому интересно)


Вероятно свойство синести взаимозависимо: свойства падающего света, свойства отражающей его поверхности вещества, свойства воспринимающего отражённый свет рецепторов глаза, свойства обрабатывающего сигналы от глаз мозга. Можно каждое из этих продолжить. Например что свойство света определяется физическим состоянием источника, а свойство отражающей поверхности - конфигурацией атомов и прочих электронов в веществе, которая в свою очередь тоже определяется какими-то предыдущими причинами. Поэтому нет свойства "синего" как самосущего, как внутренне присущего качества объекта.
Убери источник света - уже не будет синевы, возьми другое животное с другими белками-рецепторами в глазу - не будет синевы и т.д.

----------

Нико (05.09.2015), Сергей Хос (04.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проблема индукции.
> Иначе бы прошли мимо.


Вам, видимо, показалось. Я не наблюдаю никакой проблемы индукции

----------


## Фил

> Вам, видимо, показалось. Я не наблюдаю никакой проблемы индукции


Проблема индукции в том, что она недостоверна. Это прогноз. Проведя даже 10000000 опытов нельзя, строго говоря, быть уверенным, что следующий даст такой же результат. Но некоторые люди с "научным мировоззрением" считают, что достаточно серии экспериментов, чтобы установить Истину.

----------


## Фил

Вы, как мне показалось, науку сакрализируете, поэтому обвинили меня в невежестве. Что вот есть гадание на кофейной гуще, а есть наука, и это принципиально разные вещи. Это вещи разные, но не принципиально, к сожалению.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это вещи разные, но не принципиально, к сожалению.


Есть критерий - по методу верификации знания отличить науку от того, что ею не является.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проблема индукции в том, что она недостоверна. Это прогноз. Проведя даже 10000000 опытов нельзя, строго говоря, быть уверенным, что следующий даст такой же результат. Но некоторые люди с "научным мировоззрением" считают, что достаточно серии экспериментов, чтобы установить Истину.


Так это у Вас проблема с индукцией  :Smilie:  Наука не претендует на Истину. Она вполне справляется с проверяемыми моделями, которые просто надежно работают. Зачем Вы взваливаете на науку свои ожидания?

----------

Антончик (05.09.2015), Фил (05.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Есть критерий - по методу верификации знания отличить науку от того, что ею не является.


Скорее, это некое "заклинание" принятое в науке.
Которое обозначили как "верификация". Для того, чтобы это действительно было верификация, нужен центр авторизации, а его - нет.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так это у Вас проблема с индукцией  Наука не претендует на Истину. Она вполне справляется с проверяемыми моделями, которые просто надежно работают. Зачем Вы взваливаете на науку свои ожидания?


Это у всех проблемы с индукцией, потому что индукция - и есть проблема.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это у всех проблемы с индукцией, потому что индукция - и есть проблема.


Но только Вас она задевает  :Wink:  Вы о ней слишком много думаете

----------


## Максим&

А как вот это работает?
_Клятвенная дхарани Манджушри:НАМО МАНДЖУШРИЕ КУМАРАБХУТАЯ.....( дальше идёт вся мантра).
Если некто произнесёт эту мантру один раз, проступки тысячи кальп без остатка очистятся._

Я произнёс ее. Наверно я что-то должен ощутить, раз мои проступки за целую тысячу кальп очищены, но ( истинный крест) я ничего не чувствую. Что значит- очищены? Это подобно прощению грехов в христианстве? Нечто другое? А что с кармическими следствиями этих проступков? Их  куда девать? Если я испытывал какую-то страсть тысячу кальп, так она никуда и ни ушла. Или это просто снятие вины за свои деяния? Вобщем, мне лично не помогло.

Вот ещё.
_Кем бы ни был тот, кто видит эту мандалу, эту природу Дхармы, он избавлен от [последствий] всех проступков, даже если он совершил пять ужасных преступлений, за которые следует немедленное возмездие, даже если он имеет плохой характер или он слабоумный.
«Манджушримулакальпа» (Manjusrimulakalpa)_

А это как работает? Достаточно мне посмотреть на мандалу и тягчайшие мои деяния смыты?  Опять таки, видимо я должен нечто пережить на психическом уровне, раз снимается сила дурной кармы. Обновленней что ли я себя должен чувствовать, радостнее.
Да и сам механизм очищения хотелось бы понять.

----------

Кузьмич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда ум чист, негативные тенденции оставлены, это и значит спасение от страданий, все существа получают заслуги от доброжелательности и внимания.

----------


## Алик

> А как вот это работает?
> _Клятвенная дхарани Манджушри:НАМО МАНДЖУШРИЕ КУМАРАБХУТАЯ.....( дальше идёт вся мантра).
> Если некто произнесёт эту мантру один раз, проступки тысячи кальп без остатка очистятся._
> 
> Я произнёс ее. Наверно я что-то должен ощутить, раз мои проступки за целую тысячу кальп очищены, но ( истинный крест) я ничего не чувствую. Что значит- очищены? Это подобно прощению грехов в христианстве? Нечто другое? А что с кармическими следствиями этих проступков? Их  куда девать? Если я испытывал какую-то страсть тысячу кальп, так она никуда и ни ушла. Или это просто снятие вины за свои деяния? Вобщем, мне лично не помогло.
> 
> Вот ещё.
> _Кем бы ни был тот, кто видит эту мандалу, эту природу Дхармы, он избавлен от [последствий] всех проступков, даже если он совершил пять ужасных преступлений, за которые следует немедленное возмездие, даже если он имеет плохой характер или он слабоумный.
> «Манджушримулакальпа» (Manjusrimulakalpa)_
> ...


Так понимаю, что здесь ключевое слово " видит". Можно смотреть и не видеть, что, собственно, рассудок и делает. Увидеть природу Дхармы рассудок не может принципиально, т.к. он работает на основе дуализма.

----------


## Максим&

> Так понимаю, что здесь ключевое слово " видит". Можно смотреть и не видеть, что, собственно, рассудок и делает. Увидеть природу Дхармы рассудок не может принципиально, т.к. он работает на основе дуализма.


А я так понимаю, здесь ключевое слово "смотреть", так как слабоумный врядли много поймёт из-того что вы предположили.

----------


## Won Soeng

Синее - признак различения (виджняна)
Причина виджняны двояка: необходимое условие - санскара (побуждение). Достаточное условие (для конкретного признака различения, а не случайного, непроизвольного) - намарупа (образ, различающим признаком в котором есть синее).

Вот и все о причинах синего.

----------


## Дубинин

> А как вот это работает?
> _Клятвенная дхарани Манджушри:НАМО МАНДЖУШРИЕ КУМАРАБХУТАЯ.....( дальше идёт вся мантра).
> Если некто произнесёт эту мантру один раз, проступки тысячи кальп без остатка очистятся._
> 
> Я произнёс ее. Наверно я что-то должен ощутить, раз мои проступки за целую тысячу кальп очищены, но ( истинный крест) я ничего не чувствую. Что значит- очищены? Это подобно прощению грехов в христианстве? Нечто другое? А что с кармическими следствиями этих проступков? Их  куда девать? Если я испытывал какую-то страсть тысячу кальп, так она никуда и ни ушла. Или это просто снятие вины за свои деяния? Вобщем, мне лично не помогло.
> 
> Вот ещё.
> _Кем бы ни был тот, кто видит эту мандалу, эту природу Дхармы, он избавлен от [последствий] всех проступков, даже если он совершил пять ужасных преступлений, за которые следует немедленное возмездие, даже если он имеет плохой характер или он слабоумный.
> «Манджушримулакальпа» (Manjusrimulakalpa)_
> ...


Могу "включить" - "бывшего председателя центра", и наобъяснять, что: чтобы феномен случился- он должен случиться- т.е. "например "увидеть мандалу" значит увидеть самбхогакаю- оком прямого познания-т.е. стать бодхисаттвой- с большой бхуми.. т.е- тренируйтесь пока на картинках.. Для мантры- нужно пережить себя божеством с "божественной речью".. ну и собственно где-то там и отрастёт "чуялка"- последствий очищений..

----------

Алик (06.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> А я так понимаю, здесь ключевое слово "смотреть", так как слабоумный врядли много поймёт из-того что вы предположили.


Слабоумие - это из области рассудочного. Ясный ум, проявляющийся, когда рассудок окончательно замолкает, и смотрит, и видит. Тогда все - истина.

----------


## Shus

> А я так понимаю, здесь ключевое слово "смотреть", так как слабоумный врядли много поймёт из-того что вы предположили.


Это тантра и здесь речь идет о визуализации мандалы и пр.
Для того, что бы "смотреть" нужно садхана ("инструкция по пользованию тантрой", составленная авторитетным гуру).
Ну все прочее (ваджраяновское), что уже многократно обсуждалось.

Всем дзенцам спасибо за оперативный и информативный ответ. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (06.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015), Нико (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А как вот это работает?
> _Клятвенная дхарани Манджушри:НАМО МАНДЖУШРИЕ КУМАРАБХУТАЯ.....( дальше идёт вся мантра).
> Если некто произнесёт эту мантру один раз, проступки тысячи кальп без остатка очистятся._
> 
> Я произнёс ее. Наверно я что-то должен ощутить, раз мои проступки за целую тысячу кальп очищены, но ( истинный крест) я ничего не чувствую. Что значит- очищены? Это подобно прощению грехов в христианстве? Нечто другое? А что с кармическими следствиями этих проступков? Их  куда девать? Если я испытывал какую-то страсть тысячу кальп, так она никуда и ни ушла. Или это просто снятие вины за свои деяния? Вобщем, мне лично не помогло.
> 
> Вот ещё.
> _Кем бы ни был тот, кто видит эту мандалу, эту природу Дхармы, он избавлен от [последствий] всех проступков, даже если он совершил пять ужасных преступлений, за которые следует немедленное возмездие, даже если он имеет плохой характер или он слабоумный.
> «Манджушримулакальпа» (Manjusrimulakalpa)_
> ...



Вот это мне тоже особо никогда не было понятно. Видимо, эти наставления - то ли для больших "везунчиков", то ли являются упаей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот это мне тоже особо никогда не было понятно. Видимо, эти наставления - то ли для больших "везунчиков", то ли являются упаей.


Если практиковать с вимательностью к уму, то можно заметить, каков ум, благодаря дхарани, мантре, мандале. Это и есть способ понять, как это работает.

----------

Антончик (07.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Могу "включить" - "бывшего председателя центра", и наобъяснять, что: чтобы феномен случился- он должен случиться- т.е. "например "увидеть мандалу" значит увидеть самбхогакаю- оком прямого познания-т.е. стать бодхисаттвой- с большой бхуми.. т.е- тренируйтесь пока на картинках.. Для мантры- нужно пережить себя божеством с "божественной речью".. ну и собственно где-то там и отрастёт "чуялка"- последствий очищений..


Я бы вполне согласился с вами, что очищение происходит через развитие в себе "ума будды", если бы в тантре не было оговорено, что даже слабоумный увидивший эту мандалу приобретает все заявленное. Как мне видится, понимание тут роли действительно не играет. Даже будучи туповатым, можно уставиться на мандалу с верой, что это снимает с тебя "грехи" убийств.

Да и в дхарани, как то особо не оговаривается что очищение приходит через некое длительное развитие сатвы. Сказано же...один раз произнести мантру и благо ти будет. Благо я к сожалению не ощутил((. А вот длительные (100т. или 200т.раз) начитывания, которые можно предположить, и смогли бы как-то прояснить ум ведут к другим заявленным результатам. А там всегото  лишь один раз предлагается. Но как был "грешён и окаянен" так и пребываю:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Если практиковать с вимательностью к уму, то можно заметить, каков ум, благодаря дхарани, мантре, мандале. Это и есть способ понять, как это работает.


Если практиковать долго и внимательно то предполагается, что вы заметите вот это:

Если произнесёт сто тысячь раз, станет сведущим в пяти науках. Если произнесёт двести тысячь раз, станет Шрутидхарой – Держателем услышанного. Если произнесёт триста тысячь раз, то узрит Манджушри.

А для одного раза говорилось, что простятся тебе греси мнози. Я прочитал внимательно и даже с благоговением некоторым. Но то ли я свят в прошлом был, что не было переживания снятия груза с плеч, то ли мантра не сработала. Кстати, вы можете сами попробовать. Может вас как-то по другому зацепит. Поделитесь потом. Только без фантазий и лукавства:-)

----------


## Won Soeng

Просто читайте 300 тысяч раз. Грехи, как и покаяние в грехах - тенденции ума. В чистом уме тенденции прекращены. Это можно видеть прямо в момент, когда ум чист и безмятежен. Прямо в такой момент - нет никакого груза. Но нет и переживания от облегчения. Мгновение чистого ума есть пребывание в нерожденном покое.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Максим&* а передача "звучания", "благословления", "линии", "объяснения" и т.п. у Вас есть?  :Wink:

----------


## Максим&

> Вот это мне тоже особо никогда не было понятно. Видимо, эти наставления - то ли для больших "везунчиков", то ли являются упаей.


А это только у меня ум такой испорченный, что предполагает ещё третий вариант:
Хитрую уловку, чтобы завлечь людей из других культов или духовный течений в свой культ Манджушри, обещая им вместо предполагаемых трудных путей, вариант достаточно лёгкий и необременный. Сейчас похоже так Свидетели Иеговы поступают. Уже не нужно борьбы с грехами, бдений, постов, как в традиционном христианстве, а достаточно верить в Яхве и покупать "Сторожевую башню".

----------


## Максим&

> Просто читайте 300 тысяч раз. Грехи, как и покаяние в грехах - тенденции ума. В чистом уме тенденции прекращены. Это можно видеть прямо в момент, когда ум чист и безмятежен. Прямо в такой момент - нет никакого груза. Но нет и переживания от облегчения. Мгновение чистого ума есть пребывание в нерожденном покое.


Шутите? Я не дерзаю видеть  Манджушри. Мне б хватило и очищения тысяч проступков прошлых кальп.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Шутите? Я не дерзаю видеть  Манджушри. Мне б хватило и очищения тысяч проступков прошлых кальп.


Читайте и смотрите, как прямо в этом моменте в ясном уме очищены тысячи проступков прошлых кальп.

----------

Алик (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Я бы вполне согласился с вами, что очищение происходит через развитие в себе "ума будды", если бы в тантре не было оговорено, что даже слабоумный


Т.е., вы полагаете, что то, что переведено словом "слабоумный"  есть нечто сродни имбецилу или, например олигофренскому клептоману с расстройством зрения, вдобавок?

----------


## Максим&

> @*Максим&* а передача "звучания", "благословления", "линии", "объяснения" и т.п. у Вас есть?


Опа..как то я упустил из виду ваджраяновский эзотеризм. Но был ли он во времена написания дхарани? К какому веку она относится я не знаю если честно. Разве довериться Shus, чтоб он описал этот период с точки зрения "тайности".
Но я допускаю, что вы все таки правы. У кого и в какой школе я могу получить передачу на этот текст? Слышал, что у Нико куча всяких передач...Нико, у вас есть передача на Манджушри?

----------


## Максим&

> Читайте и смотрите, как прямо в этом моменте в ясном уме очищены тысячи проступков прошлых кальп.


Это воображение. Реальное очищение, как по мне, должно сопровождаться эмоционально-ментальными переживаниями. 
Но так как Вл.Никол. спустил меня с небес на землю, то до некоторого времени считаю продолжать тему безсмысленно.

----------


## Нико

> А это только у меня ум такой испорченный, что предполагает ещё третий вариант:
> Хитрую уловку, чтобы завлечь людей из других культов или духовный течений в свой культ Манджушри, обещая им вместо предполагаемых трудных путей, вариант достаточно лёгкий и необременный. Сейчас похоже так Свидетели Иеговы поступают. Уже не нужно борьбы с грехами, бдений, постов, как в традиционном христианстве, а достаточно верить в Яхве и покупать "Сторожевую башню".


Если что, буддизм никогда не занимался миссионерством. Но упрекнуть можно во всём, конечно. Что некоторые тут и делают, тратя свои силы на буковки и занимая интернет-пространство.

----------


## Нико

> Опа..как то я упустил из виду ваджраяновский эзотеризм.


Хе-хе, мальчик....




> Слышал, что у Нико куча всяких передач...Нико, у вас есть передача на Манджушри?


Хе-хе-2.  :Kiss:

----------


## Максим&

> Если что, буддизм никогда не занимался миссионерством. Но упрекнуть можно во всём, конечно. Что некоторые тут и делают, тратя свои силы на буковки и занимая интернет-пространство.


Миссионерством он занимался постоянно. А про занятие интернет-пространства это вы о ком?

----------


## Максим&

> Хе-хе, мальчик....
> 
> 
> 
> Хе-хе-2.


Не хехекайте, а говорите как есть:-)

----------


## Лагов

> Опа..как то я упустил из виду ваджраяновский эзотеризм.


Вы упустили из виду свои неразрешенные сомнения перед прочтения мантры. О каком же "грузе с плеч" можно говорить? 
Только о "может быть" грузе с плеч.

----------


## Shus

> Вот это мне тоже особо никогда не было понятно. Видимо, эти наставления - то ли для больших "везунчиков", то ли являются упаей.


Mañjuśrīmūlakalpa. (T. ’Jam dpal gy i rtsa ba’i rgy ud; C. Dafangguang pusazang wenshushili genben y igui jing; J. Daihōkō bosatsuzō Monjushiri konpongikiky ō; K. Taebanggwang posalchang Munsusari kŭnbon ŭigwe ky ŏng 大方廣菩薩藏文殊師 利根本儀軌經). 
In Sanskrit “The Fundamental Ordinance of MAÑJUŚRĪ”; known in Tibetan as the “Fundamental Tantra of Mañjuśrī.” The work is an early and important Buddhist TANTRA (marking a transition between the SŪTRA and tantra genres), dating probably from around the late sixth or early seventh centuries, which was later classed as a KRIYĀTANTRA. The text, which is in a compilation of fifty -five chapters, provides detailed instructions by the Buddha on the performance of rituals and consecrations, including the important jar or vase consecrations (KALAŚĀBHIṢEKA). 
The work is also among the first to introduce the notion of families (KULA) of divinities, in this case three families: the TATHĀGATAKULA, the PADMAKULA, and the VAJRAKULA. Like other tantric texts, it provides instruction on a wide range of topics, including the recitation of MANTRAs, the drawing of images and MAṆḌALAs, and the nature of the VIDYĀDHARA, as well as on astrology, medicine. Among the many prophecies in the text is the oft-cited prophecy concerning NĀGĀRJUNA, in which the Buddha states that four hundred y ears after his passage into PARINIRVĀṆA, a monk named Nāga will appear, who will live for six hundred years.

----------


## Нико

> Миссионерством он занимался постоянно. А про занятие интернет-пространства это вы о ком?


Т.е. буддисты звонили вам в дверь и предлагали брошюры о том, как можно достичь просветления, один раз прочтя дхарани Манджушри или один раз взглянув на мандалу? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А про занятие интернет-пространства -- это я обо всех, кто этим занимается).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это воображение. Реальное очищение, как по мне, должно сопровождаться эмоционально-ментальными переживаниями. 
> Но так как Вл.Никол. спустил меня с небес на землю, то до некоторого времени считаю продолжать тему безсмысленно.


Если происходит очищение, откуда взяться эмоционально-ментальным переживаниям? От них же и происходит очищение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опа..как то я упустил из виду ..... Но был ли он во времена написания дхарани?


А была ли передача  дхарани, до того как её записали в текстовом виде?

А можем ли мы применять современные подход\мышление  к источникам составленным много-много-оченьмного-времени назад, когда у людей были немного-много более-менее другие представления\мышление, в частности к подходу к количеству\исчислению? :Wink: 


П.С. Извините, пока печатал, пропустил Ваше сообщение -"то до некоторого времени считаю продолжать тему безсмысленно"(c)

----------


## Нико

> Mañjuśrīmūlakalpa. (T. ’Jam dpal gy i rtsa ba’i rgy ud; C. Dafangguang pusazang wenshushili genben y igui jing; J. Daihōkō bosatsuzō Monjushiri konpongikiky ō; K. Taebanggwang posalchang Munsusari kŭnbon ŭigwe ky ŏng 大方廣菩薩藏文殊師 利根本儀軌經). 
> In Sanskrit “The Fundamental Ordinance of MAÑJUŚRĪ”; known in Tibetan as the “Fundamental Tantra of Mañjuśrī.” The work is an early and important Buddhist TANTRA (marking a transition between the SŪTRA and tantra genres), dating probably from around the late sixth or early seventh centuries, which was later classed as a KRIYĀTANTRA. The text, which is in a compilation of fifty -five chapters, provides detailed instructions by the Buddha on the performance of rituals and consecrations, including the important jar or vase consecrations (KALAŚĀBHIṢEKA). 
> The work is also among the first to introduce the notion of families (KULA) of divinities, in this case three families: the TATHĀGATAKULA, the PADMAKULA, and the VAJRAKULA. Like other tantric texts, it provides instruction on a wide range of topics, including the recitation of MANTRAs, the drawing of images and MAṆḌALAs, and the nature of the VIDYĀDHARA, as well as on astrology, medicine. Among the many prophecies in the text is the oft-cited prophecy concerning NĀGĀRJUNA, in which the Buddha states that four hundred y ears after his passage into PARINIRVĀṆA, a monk named Nāga will appear, who will live for six hundred years.


Shus, я очень ценю Вашу текстуальную точность. Но раньше Вы про Нагарджуну как-то странно отзывались... С чем это связано?

----------


## Нико

> Не хехекайте, а говорите как есть:-)


А Вам это что-то даст?

----------


## Максим&

> Т.е. буддисты звонили вам в дверь и предлагали брошюры о том, как можно достичь просветления, один раз прочтя дхарани Манджушри или один раз взглянув на мандалу?
> 
> А про занятие интернет-пространства -- это я обо всех, кто этим занимается).


Нико, пока у вас такие "примитивные" представления о миссионерстве , я пока воздержусь от обсуждения этого. 

По правде сказать про инет-пространство недопонял. По моему форум предполагает разные бла-бла-бла. К тому же мне более практичные темы интересны, нежели заумные диспуты о "науке" на предыдущих нескольких страницах этой темы. Я не дюже умный, чтоб не заскучать от такого:-) 
А вот какой эффект оказывает практика до какой-то степени мне интересен. Меня допустим, не надо убеждать что анапанасати оказывает благотворное влияние как на психику, так и через неё на тело. Сел, подышал, ощутил...все нормально. Тоже с асанами йоги или пранаямой. Ум успокаивается-хорошо,меньше волнений. Идёт массаж внутренних органов-отлично, новая кровь поступает, шлаки наружу, здоровая печень-хорошее настроение, выброс эндорфинов-чудесно, настроение и не надо есть тонны шоколада. Выделение тестостерона-возможно секс лучше, но замена за неименеем лучшего тоже пойдёт. Вобщем, это все проверяемо.
А вот как проверить молитву или дхарани, да ещё за раз, да ещё слабоумным...это пока загадка.

----------


## Shus

> ..... Но раньше Вы про Нагарджуну как-то странно отзывались... С чем это связано?


Это связано не с ним, а с теми, кто из его образа слепил нелепый винигрет. 
К монаху-махасангхику (локоттаравадину) из Андхры по имени Нагарджуна, автору Ратнавали, Карики, 60, 70 и пр. я отношусь с почтением. Равно как и к тантрику Нагарджуне и прочим их тезкам (даже вымышленным). 
Ну и кроме махровой агиографии, КМК, есть проблемы с трактовкой его идей.

----------


## Максим&

> Если происходит очищение, откуда взяться эмоционально-ментальным переживаниям? От них же и происходит очищение.


Не утомляйте пожалуйста. Если вы к чему-то когда-то испытывали сильное пристрастие, курение например, и потом в миг эта привязанность пропадает, любой человек испытает радость.

----------


## Нико

> Это связано не с ним, а с теми, кто из его образа слепил нелепый винигрет. 
> К монаху-махасангхику (локоттаравадину) из Андхры по имени Нагарджуна, автору Ратнавали, Карики, 60, 70 и пр. я отношусь с почтением. Равно как и к тантрику Нагарджуне и прочим их тезкам (даже вымышленным). 
> Ну и кроме махровой агиографии, КМК, есть проблемы с трактовкой его идей.


Так я не поняла.... Возвращаемся к четырём Нагарджунам?? :Smilie:  

А в чём проблемы с трактовками его (или их) идей?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не утомляйте пожалуйста. Если вы к чему-то когда-то испытывали сильное пристрастие, курение например, и потом в миг эта привязанность пропадает, любой человек испытает радость.


 :Smilie:  Вы придумываете. Прямо сейчас Вы испытываете какое-либо сильное пристрастие?

----------


## Нико

> Меня допустим, не надо убеждать что анапанасати оказывает благотворное влияние как на психику, так и через неё на тело. Сел, подышал, ощутил...все нормально. Тоже с асанами йоги или пранаямой. Ум успокаивается-хорошо,меньше волнений. Идёт массаж внутренних органов-отлично, новая кровь поступает, шлаки наружу, здоровая печень-хорошее настроение, выброс эндорфинов-чудесно, настроение и не надо есть тонны шоколада. Выделение тестостерона-возможно секс лучше,


Секс явно лучше

----------


## Shus

> Так я не поняла.... Возвращаемся к четырём Нагарджунам?? 
> А в чём проблемы с трактовками его (или их) идей?


Не... Не возвращаемся. И обсуждать не будем.

----------


## Максим&

> А была ли передача  дхарани, до того как её записали в текстовом виде?
> 
> А можем ли мы применять современные подход\мышление  к источникам составленным много-много-оченьмного-времени назад, когда у людей были немного-много более-менее другие представления\мышление, в частности к подходу к количеству\исчислению?
> 
> 
> П.С. Извините, пока печатал, пропустил Ваше сообщение -"то до некоторого времени считаю продолжать тему безсмысленно"(c)


Бессмысленным, если вы меня убедите ( а я особо не сопротивляюсь) что во время составления этой дхарани уже во всю процветал эзотеризм со своей скрытностью.  Например в тхераваде такого эзотеризма я не наблюдаю. Читают себе люди канон, дышат и получают радость от этого. Потому и спрашиваю, как узнать что эта дхарани предполагала уже посвящение в традицию, правильные звуковые произношения и прочую тайную скрытность.

----------


## Нико

> Не... Не возвращаемся. И обсуждать не будем.


Ну почему не будем-то? Я хочу услышать от Вас!!!

----------


## Лагов

> Потому и спрашиваю, как узнать что эта дхарани предполагала уже посвящение в традицию, правильные звуковые произношения и прочую тайную скрытность.


Узнать путем прочтения вами вашего же сообщения. Дхарани, как и все, предполагает контекст. О котором вы и написали.

----------


## Максим&

> А Вам это что-то даст?


Конечно, узнаю у кого можно получить посвящение на это дхарани., чтоб попробовать так как предлагает Вл.Ник. 
Ну ещё можно вас попросить, чтоб вы сами прочли эту мантру. А потом описали что чувствуете. Так как хочется доверять вам, и вы не обманете меня и опишите как на вас это действует.

----------


## Максим&

> Вы придумываете. Прямо сейчас Вы испытываете какое-либо сильное пристрастие?


Да.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, узнаю у кого можно получить посвящение на это дхарани., чтоб попробовать так как предлагает Вл.Ник. 
> Ну ещё можно вас попросить, чтоб вы сами прочли эту мантру. А потом описали что чувствуете. Так как хочется доверять вам, и вы не обманете меня и опишите как на вас это действует.


Так... А на БФ есть система голосовых сообщений? Нет? Какое безобразие!!!!

----------


## Максим&

> Секс явно лучше


Я ж это не опровергаю. Но суть была не в этом:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Так... А на БФ есть система голосовых сообщений? Нет? Какое безобразие!!!!


Вы увиливаете. Либо вы не знаете кто даёт посвящения на эту дхарани, ну и следовательно у вас ее нет. Либо не хотите попробовать и рассказать мне как там очищение происходит и есть ли переживания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да.


Можете сформулировать, что это?

----------


## Нико

> Вы увиливаете. Либо вы не знаете кто даёт посвящения на эту дхарани, ну и следовательно у вас ее нет. Либо не хотите попробовать и рассказать мне как там очищение происходит и есть ли переживания.


Я знаю, кто даёт устную передачу этой дхарани (это "лунг" называется, а не "ванг"). Там происходят и очищения, и переживания, но всё это, к сожалению, зависит от веры.

----------


## Нико

> Я ж это не опровергаю. Но суть была не в этом:-)


А в чём тогда?))))

----------


## Neroli

> Там происходят и очищения, и переживания, но всё это, к сожалению, *зависит от веры*.


плацебо?

----------


## Нико

> плацебо?


При чём тут плацебо, Нероль?)))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Бессмысленным, если вы меня *убедите* ( а я особо не сопротивляюсь) что во время составления этой дхарани уже во всю процветал эзотеризм со своей скрытностью.


Зачем?

имхо: думаю в этом вопросе и есть весь эзотеризм.

----------


## Shus

> Ну почему не будем-то? Я хочу услышать от Вас!!!


В следующий  раз. Абонент временно недоступен. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> В следующий  раз. Абонент временно недоступен.


Испытываете терпение? Ну хорошо, я терпеливая :Wink: 

Тут это уже было, но напомню (про терпение):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzrxE7Xn22o

----------

Shus (06.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Люди буддейцы! Достигайте Нирваны! Очищайте кальпы кармы! И не спрашивайте здесь ничего! Ибо: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Менталитет_краба

----------

Lion Miller (06.09.2015), Shus (06.09.2015), Алик (06.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015), Крымский (06.09.2015), Паня (06.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (06.09.2015), Юй Кан (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> При чём тут плацебо, Нероль?)))))


При том, что оно работает, предположительно, в случае бонского дзогчена.
На примере веры в существование линии передачи.

----------


## Нико

> При том, что оно работает, предположительно, в случае бонского дзогчена.
> На примере веры в существование линии передачи.


А Вы зачем в эту тему вторглись с бонским дзогченом? Это совсем не в кассу ведь).

----------


## Лагов

> А Вы зачем в эту тему вторглись с бонским дзогченом? Это совсем не в кассу ведь).


В кассу, упомянули плацебо.

----------


## Нико

> В кассу, упомянули плацебо.


А если Вам упомянут мороженое, Вы притащите сюда ящик виртуального мороженого?

----------


## Нико

> Люди буддейцы! Достигайте Нирваны! Очищайте кальпы кармы! И не спрашивайте здесь ничего! Ибо: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Менталитет_краба


Это про тебя, Дубинин. )

----------

Дубинин (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> А если Вам упомянут мороженое, Вы притащите сюда ящик виртуального мороженого?


А если вам упомянут, что линия передачи есть полностью скрытый объект, что вы притащите?

----------


## Максим&

> Я знаю, кто даёт устную передачу этой дхарани (это "лунг" называется, а не "ванг"). Там происходят и очищения, и переживания, но всё это, к сожалению, зависит от веры.


Сколько её должно быть? Вот как понять, до этого момента вера вроде есть вроде так се, а вот тут уже однозначно верую? То есть, если переживания нет значит и веры не было, так вроде получается?

----------


## Максим&

> плацебо?


Читал одного американского кардиолога..Бенсон Герберт, что то про расслабление. Считает этот феномен очень полезным и развитым человечеством в эволюции для самоисцеления. Природный дар так сказать.
Не понимаю, чего о нем с таким скепсисом все отзываются.

----------


## Нико

> А если вам упомянут, что линия передачи есть полностью скрытый объект, что вы притащите?


Это не полностью скрытый объект, г-н Лагов.

----------


## Лагов

> Сколько её должно быть? Вот как понять, до этого момента вера вроде есть вроде так се,


Легко понять. Но для начала надо понять следующее- вы мантру читали без веры, верно?

----------


## Нико

> Сколько её должно быть? Вот как понять, до этого момента вера вроде есть вроде так се, а вот тут уже однозначно верую? То есть, если переживания нет значит и веры не было, так вроде получается?


Так вроде получается. Вы когда-нить сидели в ретритах буддийских? Там через какое-то время сила мантры зарабатывает так, что веры - полные штаны. )

----------


## Лагов

> Это не полностью скрытый объект, г-н Лагов.


Позволю себе мягко настоять- это полностью скрытый объект. На основании того, что ум другого непознаваем.

----------


## Максим&

> Можете сформулировать, что это?


Нет. Считаю что исповедь уместна или с духовником ( гуру  если угодно), у хорошего психиатра или  с очень близким человеком. 
Если у вас проблем нет, пожалуй вы уже в нирване...с чем спешу поздравить:-)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Позволю себе мягко настоять- это полностью скрытый объект. На основании того, что ум другого непознаваем.


Напрасно настаиваете. Основание довольно надумано. В какой степени непознаваем свой ум и в какой степени непознаваем ум другого? В какой степени ум выходит за пределы "свой/другой"? В какой степени это непознаваемо?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Считаю что исповедь уместна или с духовником ( гуру  если угодно), у хорошего психиатра или  с очень близким человеком. 
> Если у вас проблем нет, пожалуй вы уже в нирване...с чем спешу поздравить:-)


Окей, пусть это будет несформулированно. Эта страстная привязанность действует на Вас непрерывно и с равной интенсивностью или изменчива и то возрастает, то ослабевает?

----------


## Лагов

> Напрасно настаиваете. Основание довольно надумано. В какой степени непознаваем свой ум и в какой степени непознаваем ум другого?


В вашем случае, или вообще?

----------


## Нико

> Позволю себе мягко настоять- это полностью скрытый объект. На основании того, что ум другого непознаваем.


А история тоже непознаваема?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В вашем случае, или вообще?


В вашем, прежде всего.

----------


## Лагов

> В вашем, прежде всего.


Даже прежде буддийского варианта ответа, с которым, вы, безусловно, знакомы?

----------


## Лагов

> А история тоже непознаваема?


Познаваема, путем авторитетного свидетельства.

----------


## Максим&

> Так вроде получается. Вы когда-нить сидели в ретритах буддийских? Там через какое-то время сила мантры зарабатывает так, что веры - полные штаны. )


Без понятия как происходит будд.ретрит. Но предполагаю, что в нем мантр произносится очень много. В дхарани говорится, что после 300 т. раз можно увидеть Манджушри ( да пребудет с ним благословение). Да, после такого думаю полные штаны веры должны обрестись. Но в дхарани говорится и об одном разе-и очищении тысяч проступков. Значит и после одного раза должна появиться вера:-)

----------


## Нико

> Без понятия как происходит будд.ретрит. Но предполагаю, что в нем мантр произносится очень много. В дхарани говорится, что после 300 т. раз можно увидеть Манджушри ( да пребудет с ним благословение). Да, после такого думаю полные штаны веры должны обрестись. Но в дхарани говорится и об одном разе-и очищении тысяч проступков. Значит и после одного раза должна появиться вера:-)


Она не появится после одного раза. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPGfljwzfhI

----------


## Максим&

> Окей, пусть это будет несформулированно. Эта страстная привязанность действует на Вас непрерывно и с равной интенсивностью или изменчива и то возрастает, то ослабевает?


Вероятно последнее.

----------


## Максим&

> Она не появится после одного раза. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPGfljwzfhI


Высоцкий не знал про Манджушри дхарани. Там про один говорилось:-)

----------


## Нико

> Высоцкий не знал про Манджушри дхарани. Там про один говорилось:-)


Высоцкий знал про Манджушри дхарани больше, чем мы с Вами).

----------


## Лагов

> Но в дхарани говорится и об одном разе-и очищении тысяч проступков. Значит и после одного раза должна появиться вера:-)


И как, появилась?

----------


## Монферран

> Напрасно настаиваете. Основание довольно надумано. В какой степени непознаваем свой ум и в какой степени непознаваем ум другого? В какой степени ум выходит за пределы "свой/другой"? В какой степени это непознаваемо?


Прошу пардона, что присоединяюсь к диалогу. Мне не особо дается предмет "ум не свой и не другой, вне привязанности". И я хочу здесь от себя предложить вариант ответа: в случае, если мы имеем дело с существом, наподобие соляриса, о котором даже точно нельзя сказать, живой ли он, ум такого существа в абсолютной степени непознаваем. Ум обычных людей познаваем настолько, насколько прогнозируется их поведение...

----------


## Максим&

> Высоцкий знал про Манджушри дхарани больше, чем мы с Вами).


Это я тоже должен принять на веру?

----------


## Нико

> Это я тоже должен принять на веру?


Нет, это моё "субъективное" мнение. )

----------


## Лагов

> Ум обычных людей познаваем настолько, насколько прогнозируется их поведение...


Обычных людей?

----------


## Максим&

> Нет, это моё "субъективное" мнение. )


Вы мантру то уже прочитали, а то мы уклонились сильно?

----------


## Нико

> Вы мантру то уже прочитали, а то мы уклонились сильно?


Я её читаю каждый день.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вероятно последнее.


И насколько эта изменчивость Вами исследована? Вы замечали, в каких ситуациях и условиях привязанность растет, а в каких ослабевает?
Когда Вы читаете дхарани, что в этот момент Вы можете сказать об интенсивности страстной привязанности?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Даже прежде буддийского варианта ответа, с которым, вы, безусловно, знакомы?


Вы можете выбрать любой вариант, какой считаете нужным. Можете даже промолчать или увести разговор в сторону, если пожелаете.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прошу пардона, что присоединяюсь к диалогу. Мне не особо дается предмет "ум не свой и не другой, вне привязанности". И я хочу здесь от себя предложить вариант ответа: в случае, если мы имеем дело с существом, наподобие соляриса, о котором даже точно нельзя сказать, живой ли он, ум такого существа в абсолютной степени непознаваем. Ум обычных людей познаваем настолько, насколько прогнозируется их поведение...


Природа ума может ли рассматриваться Вами безотносительно к тому, чей это ум?

----------

Алик (06.09.2015), Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Я её читаю каждый день.


Именно эту?

----------


## Нико

> Именно эту?


Коренную

----------


## Монферран

> Природа ума может ли рассматриваться Вами безотносительно к тому, чей это ум?


Откровенно говоря, не уверен в этом. Если прямо сейчас попробовать объяснить - не смогу. А начну думать - будет уже ерунда...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Откровенно говоря, не уверен в этом. Если прямо сейчас попробовать объяснить - не смогу. А начну думать - будет уже ерунда...


Когда Вы прямо сейчас не уверены, принципиально ли, что неуверены именно Вы или Вы можете согласиться с тем, что природа неуверенности не зависит от конкретики личности того, кто испытывает неуверенность?

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда Вы прямо сейчас не уверены, принципиально ли, что неуверены именно Вы или Вы можете согласиться с тем, что природа неуверенности не зависит от конкретики личности того, кто испытывает неуверенность?


Конечно, это общее свойство.

----------


## Максим&

> И насколько эта изменчивость Вами исследована? Вы замечали, в каких ситуациях и условиях привязанность растет, а в каких ослабевает?
> Когда Вы читаете дхарани, что в этот момент Вы можете сказать об интенсивности страстной привязанности?


По разному, условий множество. Случайная ассоциация, скука, рассеяность, усталость, эмоции, спонтанное всплытие в уме того, чего бы я не хотел чтоб всплывало.
Я дхарани прочитал один раз. Там сказано, что для определённого результата этого достаточного.

----------


## Максим&

> Коренную


Это что ещё такое? Мы здесь о конкретной мантре говорим же.

----------


## Нико

> Это что ещё такое? Мы здесь о конкретной мантре говорим же.


И я о конкретной. Их как минимум несколько.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По разному, условий множество. Случайная ассоциация, скука, рассеяность, усталость, эмоции, спонтанное всплытие в уме того, чего бы я не хотел чтоб всплывало.
> Я дхарани прочитал один раз. Там сказано, что для определённого результата этого достаточного.


Насколько определен для Вас предложенный результат? Есть ли у Вас какие-то конкретные ожидания?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно, это общее свойство.


Окей, это и есть исследование ума вне концепций "свой/другой"

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> При чём тут плацебо, Нероль?)))))


При том.

Реальная таблетка работает независимо от веры.  Если для того, чтобы что-то работало, требуется вера - это плацебо.
Вкратце так.

----------


## Монферран

> Окей, это и есть исследование ума вне концепций "свой/другой"


А что именно - "это"? Опыт наблюдения за людьми, животными - основа моего вывода. Разве это то, что Вы имеете в виду?

Кроме того, Вы всегда говорите об обнаружении условий возникновения в уме всяких бяк. У меня пока это плохо получается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что именно - "это"? Опыт наблюдения за людьми, животными - основа моего вывода. Разве это то, что Вы имеете в виду?
> 
> Кроме того, Вы всегда говорите об обнаружении условий возникновения в уме всяких бяк. У меня пока это плохо получается.


Это: исследование свойств ума, как общих свойств, независимо от того, в каком лице это свойство обнаруживается.

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Это: исследование свойств ума, как общих свойств, независимо от того, в каком лице это свойство обнаруживается.


Если исследовать одно зернышко риса, можно понять все о горе риса.
Но что если в горе риса окажется не только рис, а много всего прочего?
Что если полный спектр разнообразия свойств ума содержит массу полутонов, которых в моем уме нет?
Например, по мозгу люди отличаются друг от друга более, чем некоторые виды, если верить проф. и медиа-персоне С.В.Савельеву.
Тогда ведь, получается, строго говоря, в медитации исследуются общие свойства ума лишь частично.
Хотя, конечно, и это весьма стоящее дело.

----------


## Дубинин

> При том.
> 
> Реальная таблетка работает независимо от веры.  Если для того, чтобы что-то работало, требуется вера - это плацебо.
> Вкратце так.


А там может на инструкции к  таблетки- дхарини было написанно:".. показания к применению- принимать только больным в острой фазой видения божеств, и переживание омрачений- как минимум на сотню кальп. и противопоказания- не принимать в острой фазе обострения интеллекта- т.к. выводится из организма больного- слишком быстро.." Просто бумажка оборвалась- и осталось только "действие лекарства"?..

----------


## Максим&

> И я о конкретной. Их как минимум несколько.


Я про эту
http:// abhidharma.ru/A/Bodhissatva/Content/Manjushri/0004.htm

----------


## Нико

> Я про эту
> http:// abhidharma.ru/A/Bodhissatva/Content/Manjushri/0004.htm


А чем Вас конкретно эта потрясла?

----------


## Максим&

> Насколько определен для Вас предложенный результат? Есть ли у Вас какие-то конкретные ожидания?


Ожидания есть. Но давайте поступим так. Когда я решу, что мне нужен психоанализ-я создам новую тему. Здесь же вопрос был конкретен. Дхарани ничего во мне не изменила...Если ничего не поменялось то и смысла в ней нет. Если же, что-то произошло с моей кармой...а мы ведь сегодняшние это воплощенное прошлое...то я бы это ощутил. Это настолько очевидно, что я попрошу просто не рефлексировать на сей счёт, так как решу что вы просто нудный троль, или робот без ощущений и эмоций. А мне с ними не по пути:-) 
Было предложено более менее два вразумительных предложения...1. Пилите Шура, пилите ( тут все понятно, но обещание было про один раз ).
2. Возможно нужно соблюсти все до конца и получить правильные ванги/лунги. Но пока никто не сказал где их взять.

----------


## Нико

> 2. Возможно нужно соблюсти все до конца и получить правильные ванги/лунги. Но пока никто не сказал где их взять.


Не, ну Вы читаете хотя бы иногда буддийские новости в сети? Или всё проходит мимо?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Если в сутре сказано, что Будда Шакьмуни зашёл в селение\город, там жило 50 000 000 человек.

Как понимать эту цифру?

----------


## Максим&

> А чем Вас конкретно эта потрясла?


Да чтож за день то такой. Все пытаются исследовать меня с точки зрения психики:-)  
Потрясла тем, что предлагается по легкому понять либо действенность обещаний, либо же решить что тебя провели вокруг пальца.
Так что не надо вот этого вокруг да около...а прямо выкладывайте явки и пароли:-)

----------


## Нико

> Да чтож за день то такой. Все пытаются исследовать меня с точки зрения психики:-)  
> Потрясла тем, что предлагается по легкому понять либо действенность обещаний, либо же решить что тебя провели вокруг пальца.
> Так что не надо вот этого вокруг да около...а прямо выкладывайте явки и пароли:-)


Так не только в ней такое предлагается. Даже читающий мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ, как говорится в комментах, сразу очищается от кальп неблагой кармы. И если он плавает в бассейне, например, читая эту мантру, вода в бассейне сразу становится святой и очищает других плавающих там существ от кальп неблагой кармы. Не верите?

----------


## Максим&

> Не, ну Вы читаете хотя бы иногда буддийские новости в сети? Или всё проходит мимо?


Иногда читаю. Но новости ограничены регионом проживания. 
Кстати, а где сказано что на эту дхарани нужна передача? Я слышал, что некоторые мантры можно читать без посвящений.

----------


## Нико

> Иногда читаю. Но новости ограничены регионом проживания. 
> Кстати, а где сказано что на эту дхарани нужна передача? Я слышал, что некоторые мантры можно читать без посвящений.


В данном случае это не так). Хотите - я дам Вам передачу. ))) По скайпу).

----------


## Фил

> Если в сутре сказано, что Будда Шакьмуни зашёл в селение\город, там жило 50 000 000 человек.
> 
> Как понимать эту цифру?


Как "офигеть сколько много"

----------

Алик (06.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015), Нико (06.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Если в сутре сказано, что Будда Шакьмуни зашёл в селение\город, там жило 50 000 000 человек.
> 
> Как понимать эту цифру?


Фантазии индийского ума. Ни в какой другой мифологической литературе я не встречал подобных манипуляций с цифрами. Преувеличения конечно всегда допустимы, но в приделах разумный нормы. Но такое только у индусов...буддизм, брахманизм...не важно.

----------


## Максим&

> Так не только в ней такое предлагается. Даже читающий мантру ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ, как говорится в комментах, сразу очищается от кальп неблагой кармы. И если он плавает в бассейне, например, читая эту мантру, вода в бассейне сразу становится святой и очищает других плавающих там существ от кальп неблагой кармы. Не верите?


О святые угодники! Так это и с Опаме так?  Там что, тоже про один раз написано? Так я уже по идее сиять должен от святости:-)  Раз думаю 300-500 за свою жизнь я уже прочёл.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ожидания есть. Но давайте поступим так. Когда я решу, что мне нужен психоанализ-я создам новую тему. Здесь же вопрос был конкретен. Дхарани ничего во мне не изменила...Если ничего не поменялось то и смысла в ней нет. Если же, что-то произошло с моей кармой...а мы ведь сегодняшние это воплощенное прошлое...то я бы это ощутил. Это настолько очевидно, что я попрошу просто не рефлексировать на сей счёт, так как решу что вы просто нудный троль, или робот без ощущений и эмоций. А мне с ними не по пути:-) 
> Было предложено более менее два вразумительных предложения...1. Пилите Шура, пилите ( тут все понятно, но обещание было про один раз ).
> 2. Возможно нужно соблюсти все до конца и получить правильные ванги/лунги. Но пока никто не сказал где их взять.


Я лишь к тому, что Дхарани работает прямо в тот момент, когда Вы ее читаете. Проблема лишь в ошибочных ожиданиях. Вы хотите спецэффектов, ждете особенных ощущений. Какие у Вас основания думать, что должны быть какие-то особенные ощущения? Почему Вы так убеждены?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Фантазии индийского ума. Ни в какой другой мифологической литературе я не встречал подобных манипуляций с цифрами. Преувеличения конечно всегда допустимы, но в приделах разумный нормы. Но такое только у индусов...буддизм, брахманизм...не важно.


А если сказано - прочтите 1 раз, очистится кармы на 1000 кальп.
То как понимать 1 и 1000?

П.С.Почему и писал выше, что нужна передача, и это не что-то мистическое\эзотерическое, а в том числе и объяснение смысла.
Дрене-индийская культура - это не культура книг и цифр, а культура в первую очередь устной передачи. В том числе это касается и Учения Будды.

----------

Фил (06.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если исследовать одно зернышко риса, можно понять все о горе риса.
> Но что если в горе риса окажется не только рис, а много всего прочего?
> Что если полный спектр разнообразия свойств ума содержит массу полутонов, которых в моем уме нет?
> Например, по мозгу люди отличаются друг от друга более, чем некоторые виды, если верить проф. и медиа-персоне С.В.Савельеву.
> Тогда ведь, получается, строго говоря, в медитации исследуются общие свойства ума лишь частично.
> Хотя, конечно, и это весьма стоящее дело.


Исследовать можно то, что воспринимается. Способности воспринимать тонкое растут по мере успокоения грубого. Стоит ли Вам волноваться о невоспринимаемом?

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Если в сутре сказано, что Будда Шакьмуни зашёл в селение\город, там жило 50 000 000 человек.
> 
> Как понимать эту цифру?


Ну, вероятно так, что Будда никуда не заходил.

----------


## Максим&

> В данном случае это не так). Хотите - я дам Вам передачу. ))) По скайпу).


Нет, не хочу:-)  Это будет просто..привет как дела..бла-бла-бла:-)  Столько веры во мне нет. Хочется от настоящего йогина, да желательно чтоб он мне внушал доверие. Вот Далай-лама мне симпатичен. От него бы принял:-)

----------


## Монферран

> Исследовать можно то, что воспринимается. Способности воспринимать тонкое растут по мере успокоения грубого. Стоит ли Вам волноваться о невоспринимаемом?


Да, точно.

Вот Максим не хочет быть Вашим поциэнтом, сегодня. А у меня к Вам просьба: научите, пожалуйста, условия обнаруживать, начиная с простого.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, вероятно так, что Будда никуда не заходил.


Нет, Вы не правы.
"... это было в Саватхе... "(с)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не хочу:-)  Это будет просто..привет как дела..бла-бла-бла:-)  Столько веры во мне нет. Хочется от настоящего йогина, да желательно чтоб он мне внушал доверие. Вот Далай-лама мне симпатичен. От него бы принял:-)


Ааааа.... Тогда поезжайте к Далай-ламе и не нойте про "финансовые трудности". )))

----------


## Максим&

> А если сказано - прочтите 1 раз, очистится кармы на 1000 кальп.
> То как понимать 1 и 1000?
> 
> П.С.Почему и писал выше, что нужна передача, и это не что-то мистическое\эзотерическое, а в том числе и объяснение смысла.
> Дрене-индийская культура - это не культура книг и цифр, а культура в первую очередь устной передачи. В том числе это касается и Учения Будды.


В индийской культуре никайского буддизма я не уловил такого эзотеризма. Там все просто...практика и ещё раз практика, без всяких тайн и чудесных обещаний за раз исправить карму. Или и там такое есть? 
Ну хорошо, вы можете исходя из традиции прокомментировать это обещание за раз очистить 500000000000 проступков?

----------


## Алик

Прошлого нет, будущего нет, есть только здесь и сейчас. Каждое мгновение есть только здесь и сейчас. В здесь и сейчас нет ничего, придуманного рассудком. Рассудок просто не успевает осознать это здесь и сейчас. Зато успевает напридумывать кучу всего, чего в здесь и сейчас нет ( кальпы, карму и т.д.)

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ааааа.... Тогда поезжайте к Далай-ламе и не нойте про "финансовые трудности". )))


Д-Л, просто как пример. Это может быть совершенно иной человек, даже не обязательно тантрик. К сожалению женщин-гуру не восприиму:-) Мужской шовинизм не позволит. 
Ладно, вобщем как увидите что в Киев приехал супер мега йогин - свистите. Кстати, если я приму передачу, попрактикую и разочаруюсь, ведь мало ли что...меня Адами никто страдать не будет? Я в них конечно не особо то и верю, но и беспокоится лишний раз ни к чему:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Прошлого нет, будущего нет, есть только здесь и сейчас. Каждое мгновение есть только здесь и сейчас. В здесь и сейчас нет ничего, придуманного рассудком. Рассудок просто не успевает осознать это здесь и сейчас. Зато успевает напридумывать кучу всего, чего в здесь и сейчас нет ( кальпы, карму и т.д.)


Истинно так!:-)  А теперь с этой проповедью обратитесь к наркоману и убедите его что игры его разума просто пшик, и не имеют силы, что он сам себе напридумывал зависимость. Если у вас получится исцелить больного я уверую в ваш дзен.

----------


## Нико

> Д-Л, просто как пример. Это может быть совершенно иной человек, даже не обязательно тантрик. К сожалению женщин-гуру не восприиму:-) Мужской шовинизм не позволит. 
> Ладно, вобщем как увидите что в Киев приехал супер мега йогин - свистите. Кстати, если я приму передачу, попрактикую и разочаруюсь, ведь мало ли что...меня Адами никто страдать не будет? Я в них конечно не особо то и верю, но и беспокоится лишний раз ни к чему:-)


А вот оно что... "Мужской шовинизм".....))) "На сей раз не удалось помочь Максиму.... Увидимся в другой!" -- сказала Ваджрайогини, исчезая в пространстве. )

А ведь в Киев не так давно приезжал лама ринпоче Дудул... Всё проморгали Вы....

----------

Максим& (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Прошлого нет, будущего нет, есть только здесь и сейчас. Каждое мгновение есть только здесь и сейчас. В здесь и сейчас нет ничего, придуманного рассудком. Рассудок просто не успевает осознать это здесь и сейчас. Зато успевает напридумывать кучу всего, чего в здесь и сейчас нет ( кальпы, карму и т.д.)


Если отключить рассудок, не произойдет ли так, что когда придут неприятности, включать его придется, да будет поздно?

----------


## Лагов

> В индийской культуре никайского буддизма я не уловил такого эзотеризма. Там все просто...практика и ещё раз практика, без всяких тайн и чудесных обещаний за раз исправить карму.


Ну, значит, чудес нет.

----------


## Алик

> Истинно так!:-)  А теперь с этой проповедью обратитесь к наркоману и убедите его что игры его разума просто пшик, и не имеют силы, что он сам себе напридумывал зависимость. Если у вас получится исцелить больного я уверую в ваш дзен.



Болезни лечит доктор, от омрачений же даже Будда не может избавить, он может только показать, в какой стороне берег, так что " спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих".

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Болезни лечит доктор, от омрачений же даже Будда не может избавить, он может только показать, в какой стороне берег, так что " спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих".


Вот сейчас совсем не понимаю обет спасти всех. Разъясните, покорнейше прошу Вас.

----------


## Нико

> Вот сейчас совсем не понимаю обет спасти всех. Разъясните, покорнейше прошу Вас.


Фигня это. Утопающего надо спасти. А не указать ему путь к берегу. )))))))

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Фигня это. Утопающего надо спасти. А не указать ему путь к берегу. )))))))


Если Вы полагаете, что я достойный утопающий - спасите меня, хочу узнать, каково оно быть спасенным!

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы полагаете, что я достойный утопающий - спасите меня, хочу узнать, каково оно быть спасенным!


А что Вам надо? Если из болота, то я и сама в нём временно нахожусь)

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Если отключить рассудок, не произойдет ли так, что когда придут неприятности, включать его придется, да будет поздно?


Мьонг Гонг Суним писал, что рассудок -  это инструмент: когда он нужен, вы им пользуетесь, когда не нужен - не пользуетесь. Неприятности придумывает рассудок, он их придумал - пусть он их и решает ).

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015), Фил (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> А что Вам надо? Если из болота, то я и сама в нём временно нахожусь)


Ах, отмазка вслед за ярким лозунгом - обычное дело! :}

----------


## Дубинин

Я всех спасу- уговорили. Приду в момент смерти- и возьму в Чистую Землю. (если бы не я- в ад пошли-бы) (вот ведь опять нахлебники)- (эх, грехи наши тяжкие..)

----------

Фил (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Вот сейчас совсем не понимаю обет спасти всех. Разъясните, покорнейше прошу Вас.


Это указатель, в какую сторону грести). Если серьёзно, то любое действие для других уменьшает привязанность к себе любимому. Мьонг Гонг Суним говорил "если это правильно, но для себя - это неправильно, если даже неправильно, но для других - это правильно". Пробужденные пишут, что когда избавишься от омрачений, созданных рассудком, увидишь, что мир един, неделим и полностью сознателен. Тогда помощь этому миру будет совершенно естественной.

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ах, отмазка вслед за ярким лозунгом - обычное дело! :}


А что Вы хотели-то? Мне вот пока помощи тут на БФ никто не предлагал, за все-то годы... Почему-то хотят моей все))).

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Мьонг Гонг Суним писал, что рассудок -  это инструмент: когда он нужен, вы им пользуетесь, когда не нужен - не пользуетесь. Неприятности придумывает рассудок, он их придумал - пусть он их и решает ).


Вопрос все-таки о выключенном инструменте. Не будет ли менее эффективным антивирус, который включается лишь периодически? Когда возникнет опасность, кто ему скажет: "включайся, ты нужен!" ?

----------


## Алик

> Если Вы полагаете, что я достойный утопающий - спасите меня, хочу узнать, каково оно быть спасенным!


Вы согласились, что реально только здесь и сейчас. Так что вы уже спасены, осталось только осознать это (лучший способ - это делать только то, что делаете прямо сейчас, не отвлекаясь). Чашка очень горячего чая - тоже хороший способ, первый же глоток моментально возвращает в реальность. Ну, или на крайний случай - палка Дзен-мастера, после удара будет только "Айяйяй".

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Вопрос все-таки о выключенном инструменте. Не будет ли менее эффективным антивирус, который включается лишь периодически? Когда возникнет опасность, кто ему скажет: "включайся, ты нужен!" ?


Вы и скажете. Когда мне нужна рука, я ей пользуюсь, когда не нужна- не пользуюсь.

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы согласились, что реально только здесь и сейчас. Так что вы уже спасены, осталось только осознать это (лучший способ - это делать только то, что делаете прямо сейчас, не отвлекаясь). Чашка очень горячего чая - тоже хороший способ, первый же глоток моментально возвращает в реальность. Ни, или на крайний случай - палка Дзен-мастера, после удара будет только "Айяйяй".


Если я Вас сейчас изобью палкой, Вы почувствуете себя спасённым?

----------


## Алик

> Если я Вас сейчас изобью палкой, Вы почувствуете себя спасённым?


Ваша палка не оставляет синяков).

----------


## Нико

> Ваша палка не оставляет синяков).


Как Вы об этом узнали, Алик?))) Сегодня бы -- оставила.

----------

Алик (06.09.2015)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы согласились, что реально только здесь и сейчас. Так что вы уже спасены, осталось только осознать это (лучший способ - это делать только то, что делаете прямо сейчас, не отвлекаясь). Чашка очень горячего чая - тоже хороший способ, первый же глоток моментально возвращает в реальность. Ни, или на крайний случай - палка Дзен-мастера, после удара будет только "Айяйяй".


Не совсем согласился, на пути к этому, но сомнение все же есть. Вы говорили: "рассудок не успевает/успевает" - это подразумевает реальность диапазона времени между измышлением рассудка в какой-то момент ("успел") и осознанием момента ("не успел").

Да и как бы много ли толку от спасения, когда "ум нечист, а стало быть все существа нечисты"?

----------


## Максим&

> А вот оно что... "Мужской шовинизм".....))) "На сей раз не удалось помочь Максиму.... Увидимся в другой!" -- сказала Ваджрайогини, исчезая в пространстве. )
> 
> А ведь в Киев не так давно приезжал лама ринпоче Дудул... Всё проморгали Вы....


Это тот вокруг которого тут сыр-бор был? Неее:-)  Так, ради прогулки да "тусы" съездил бы конеш, но как гуру не ощущаю его.
А ваджрайогини мне пока интересны в других статусах, но это как бы совсем не про то и к теме не относится.

----------


## Нико

> Это тот вокруг которого тут сыр-бор был? Неее:-)  Так, ради прогулки да "тусы" съездил бы конеш, но как гуру не ощущаю его.
> А ваджрайогини мне пока интересны в других статусах, но это как бы совсем не про то и к теме не относится.


Ну Вам не угодишь.... Ринпоче к вам в город приезжает -- "как гуру не ощущается". Ваджрайогини тоже учить как бы не способны... Что Вам вообще надо-то?)

----------


## Максим&

> Болезни лечит доктор, от омрачений же даже Будда не может избавить, он может только показать, в какой стороне берег, так что " спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих".


Да? По моему основная канва всей этой темы-помошь будд. Причём помощь действенная, а не педагогическая. Я допускаю конечно, что вы говорите с точки зрения дзен, но в тантре судя по текстам да и вообще имеется чего душе угодно. И доктора, и сам себе режиссёр, и спасители.

----------


## Нико

> Да? По моему основная канва всей этой темы-помошь будд. Причём помощь действенная, а не педагогическая. Я допускаю конечно, что вы говорите с точки зрения дзен, но в тантре судя по текстам да и вообще имеется чего душе угодно. И доктора, и сам себе режиссёр, и спасители.


Т.е. "доктор едет едет сквозь снежную равнину"? Вы когда-нибудь поймёте принцип спасения в буддизме, или так и будете смотреть на это через розовые очки?

----------


## Алик

> Не совсем согласился, на пути к этому, но сомнение все же есть. Вы говорили: "рассудок не успевает/успевает" - это подразумевает реальность диапазона времени между измышлением рассудка в какой-то момент ("успел") и осознанием момента ("не успел").
> 
> Да и как бы много ли толку от спасения, когда "ум нечист, а стало быть все существа нечисты"?


Мьонг Гонг Суним писал, что " в дзен объяснения не проходят", вы хотите рассудком понять то, что за пределами рассудка. Но то, что рассудок не успевает за реальностью - это факт. Если я в кумите буду думать, как лучше ударить, мне 100% люлей навешают).

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015), Паня (07.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Я всех спасу- уговорили. Приду в момент смерти- и возьму в Чистую Землю. (если бы не я- в ад пошли-бы) (вот ведь опять нахлебники)- (эх, грехи наши тяжкие..)


Мантру читать и подношения делать рекомендуется или ...жертва будде дух сокрушен, сердце сокращённо и смиренно будда не уничижит?

----------


## Нико

> Мантру читать и подношения делать рекомендуется или ...жертва будде дух сокрушен, сердце сокращённо и смиренно будда не уничижит?


Не, достаточно, чтобы тебя любил переносящий и обладающий силой.

----------


## Максим&

> Т.е. "доктор едет едет сквозь снежную равнину"? Вы когда-нибудь поймёте принцип спасения в буддизме, или так и будете смотреть на это через розовые очки?


Да разный принцип и смотря в каком буддизме. В нашем случае оговариваем как через прочтение одной  лишь дхарани очищается дурная карма. Если 
я до этого не объяснил, то мне понятна позиция Алика - "все в ваших руках" или "пилите шура пилите". Понятна идея синергий. То есть и я усилено прикладыааю силы и будды видя моё усердие раскрывают мне "тайны и благодать". Но вот этих "заманух" типа раз хлопнешь, раз топнешь и 5000000 кальп грехов будут очищены-этого я недопонимаю.

----------


## Максим&

> Не, достаточно, чтобы тебя любил переносящий и обладающий силой.


Вот видите, так и начинаются секты да личные интерпретации. Дубинин же не сказал про условия принятия его спасителем, а вы уже откоментировали его так как вам видится, а я чуть было не повелся :-) 
Примерно так могло быть и в буддизме.

----------


## Монферран

> Вы и скажете. Когда мне нужна рука, я ей пользуюсь, когда не нужна- не пользуюсь.


Я скажу: "рассудок нужен". Но ведь это значит, что рассудок уже включен.
Если я скажу: "не нужен", это не выключит рассудок.
Не так полагается вести себя инструменту!  :Smilie: 

Руками и ногами можно пользоваться и на автопилоте, они не сильно зависят от рассудка, поэтому иная опера.

----------


## Алик

> Я скажу: "рассудок нужен". Но ведь это значит, что рассудок уже включен.
> Если я скажу: "не нужен", это не выключит рассудок.
> Не так полагается вести себя инструменту! 
> 
> Руками и ногами можно пользоваться и на автопилоте, они не сильно зависят от рассудка, поэтому иная опера.


Мьонг Гонг Суним писал, что когда вы найдете свое истинное"Я", рассудок станет таким же инструментом, как руки и ноги. Руки ноги же не болтаются сами по себе, они делают то, что им приказывает рассудок. Ваше настоящее "Я" не думает, для этого есть рассудок, оно будет также управлять рассудком, как рассудок руками и ногами ). Посмотрите раздел "вопросы и ответы" моего любимого сайта, там понятнее и интереснее).   http://zendao.ru/Contacts

----------

Монферран (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот видите, так и начинаются секты да личные интерпретации. Дубинин же не сказал про условия принятия его спасителем, а вы уже откоментировали его так как вам видится, а я чуть было не повелся :-) 
> Примерно так могло быть и в буддизме.


Я Вам говорю именно про то, как оно в буддизме. Можете слушать Дубинина, но он disabled of Dharma.

----------


## Монферран

> Посмотрите раздел "вопросы и ответы" моего любимого сайта, там понятнее и интереснее).   http://zendao.ru/Contacts


Наверное я безрассудно переборщил с вопросами о рассудке сегодня. Было очень интересно и полезно. Спасибо.

----------

Алик (06.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Я Вам говорю именно про то, как оно в буддизме. Можете слушать Дубинина, но он disabled of Dharma.


Так и он вроде про буддизм...Чистые земли вон, спасу говорит, даже про грешников упомянул...видать что-то знает:-)

----------


## Нико

> Так и он вроде про буддизм...Чистые земли вон, спасу говорит, даже про грешников упомянул...видать что-то знает:-)


Знать-то знает, только не любит).

----------


## Дубинин

> Так и он вроде про буддизм...Чистые земли вон, спасу говорит, даже про грешников упомянул...видать что-то знает:-)


Ну как- если сейчас моё послание цепануло, то когда мозги перед кончиной клинить будет, я могу всплыть.. (а уж далее- дело техники: я, кончина, и вы получаете "ничего"- тоесть "нихрена"- чего по идее и получаете между каждым переживанием и сейчас. (тем и свободны.. следующий!)

----------


## Нико

> Ну как- если сейчас моё послание цепануло, то когда мозги перед кончиной клинить будет, я могу всплыть.. (а уж далее- дело техники: я, кончина, и вы получаете "ничего"- тоесть "нихрена"- чего по идее и получаете между каждым переживанием и сейчас. (тем и свободны.. следующий!)


- Доктор, меня все игнорируют..
- Следующий!

----------

Алик (06.09.2015), Паня (07.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> - Доктор, меня все игнорируют..
> - Следующий!


Не- это просто игнор- замещение. У нас всё честно: "ничего"- значит "ничего"!

----------


## Нико

> Не- это просто игнор- замещение. У нас всё честно: "ничего"- значит "ничего"!


Ты не можешь похвастаться любовью к живым существам, даже хотя бы потому, что тебе они звонят по сто раз на день, и это превращается в обычные заученные слова. Кого ты спас от низших миров?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты не можешь похвастаться любовью к живым существам, даже хотя бы потому, что тебе они звонят по сто раз на день, и это превращается в обычные заученные слова. Кого ты спас от низших миров?


Я спас себя (перестав об них (мирах) беспокоиться), я спас тех- кто так-же перестал.. Я велик. (а существ я люблю (я перестал им помогать в быту- там где раньше кидался- ибо проблема- лучший вразумитель), я держусь от них подальше- я их люблю)

----------

Алик (06.09.2015), Паня (07.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну как- если сейчас моё послание цепануло, то когда мозги перед кончиной клинить будет, я могу всплыть.. (а уж далее- дело техники: я, кончина, и вы получаете "ничего"- тоесть "нихрена"- чего по идее и получаете между каждым переживанием и сейчас. (тем и свободны.. следующий!)


Какие-то печальные у вас Чистые земли((. Хоть бы гурий каких добавили...а то одно "нихрена". Нахрена оно надо такое нихрена:-)

----------


## Нико

> Я спас себя (перестав об них (мирах) беспокоиться), я спас тех- кто так-же перестал.. Я велик. (а существ я люблю (я перестал им помогать в быту- там где раньше кидался- ибо проблема- лучший вразумитель), я держусь от них подальше- я их люблю)


Ключевые слова тут "я велик" и "я перестал помогать им в быту". )))))))))))))))

----------


## Максим&

> Я спас себя (перестав об них (мирах) беспокоиться), я спас тех- кто так-же перестал.. Я велик. (а существ я люблю (я перестал им помогать в быту- там где раньше кидался- ибо проблема- лучший вразумитель), я держусь от них подальше- я их люблю)


Махатма новый ...не меньше:-)

----------

Дубинин (06.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ключевые слова тут "я велик" и "я перестал помогать им в быту". )))))))))))))))


Да лгать не хорошо- поэтому я стараюсь не лгать.

----------

Кузьмич (07.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да лгать не хорошо- поэтому я стараюсь не лгать.


Ты перестал помогать и тем, кому в своё время была нужна твоя помощь. Потому ты "не велик".

----------


## Максим&

> Ключевые слова тут "я велик" и "я перестал помогать им в быту". )))))))))))))))


Ну так и Шакьямуни согласно легендам говорил - Я велик. Осталось правильно интерпретировать вторую часть дубининского евангелия и обретаем нового будду...ну а дальше по вере вашей и т.д.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты перестал помогать и тем, кому в своё время была нужна твоя помощь. Потому ты "не велик".


Именно поэтому я велик- я освободился от оков разводилова на "должен" или "стыдно", и отсель- если и помогаю- то в обмен на "хочу".

----------


## Нико

> Именно поэтому я велик- я освободился от оков разводилова на "должен" или "стыдно", и отсель- если и помогаю- то в обмен на "хочу".


Именно потому, что ты не велик, а ниже земли, ты волен "инвалидностью от Дхармы" решать, кому изволить помогать, а кому - нет. Я не про себя тут говорю. Ты в курсе, о ком.

----------


## Максим&

> Именно поэтому я велик- я освободился от оков разводилова на "должен" или "стыдно", и отсель- если и помогаю- то в обмен на "хочу".


Ну а че, неплохая дхарма-чем сильнее занизим планку тем меньше психических травм, и наступает "великое примирение" с самим собой. К сожалению для идеалистов-романтиков такая дхарма не катит.

----------

Дубинин (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну а че, неплохая дхарма-чем сильнее занизим планку тем меньше психических травм, и наступает "великое примирение" с самим собой. К сожалению для идеалистов-романтиков такая дхарма не катит.


Вы можете временно замолчать? Все Ваши ремарки тут не в кассу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В индийской культуре никайского буддизма я не уловил такого эзотеризма. Там все просто...практика и ещё раз практика, без всяких тайн и чудесных обещаний за раз исправить карму. Или и там такое есть?


Пример с 50 000 000 жителями, привёл как раз из Никай.
Просто - если сами не усложняем. И в Тхераваде - глубокая Дхамма, и практика не одну жизнь, и не чисто механическая практика, и те же Восемь Частей Пути,  и пока сами не Арья то и не Благородного.




> Ну хорошо, вы можете исходя из традиции прокомментировать это обещание за раз очистить 500000000000 проступков?


 Только исходя из собственного понимания традиции Кагью:

500000000000 -  ну очень много.
проступков - внутренних следов\отпечатков, созданных прошлыми неумелыми действиями.
Добавлю также, что это должно быть  с обязательным соблюдением внешних и внутренних условий. О некоторых из них, общих, уже писалось выше.


эзотеризм - думаю, это вообще не к Учению Будды.

----------

Фил (06.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Пример с 50 000 000 жителями, привёл как раз из Никай.
> Просто - если сами не усложняем. И в Тхераваде - глубокая Дхамма, и практика не одну жизнь, и не чисто механическая практика, и те же Восемь Частей Пути,  и пока сами не Арья то и не Благородного.
> 
> 
>  Только исходя из собственного понимания традиции Кагью:
> 
> 500000000000 -  ну очень много.
> проступков - внутренних следов\отпечатков, созданных прошлыми неумелыми действиями.
> Добавлю также, что это должно быть  с обязательным соблюдением внешних и внутренних условий. О некоторых из них, общих, уже писалось выше.
> ...


Не эзотеризм это лютеранство в христианстве. Веруй, читай Библию и молись Отче наш. При чем не важно есть ли у тебя гуру, держишь ли ты свою практику в секрете, с каким придыханием ты произносишь Аминь и все такое. Современный дзен для меня не эзотеричен. Как говорится-шлифуй своё зерцало и со временем поймешь, что шлифовать было нечего. Ну а тантра это вообще нечто особенное. И если вы этого не замечаете, то скорей всего вы обвыклись в ней. А посторонний человек очень хорошо замечает ещё окультность и эзотерику.

Но ладно, я все же принимаю что нужна абхишека и комментарий на практику. Как по вашему должен называться этот ванг/ лунг на дхарани, чтоб понять что именно он мне нужен а не какой-то другой. 
Только не говорите мне, что помимо вангов на произношение этой мантры я ещё должен 200тыщь простираний сотворить. Это был бы перебор:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но ладно, я все же принимаю что нужна абхишека и комментарий на практику. Как по вашему должен называться этот ванг/ лунг на дхарани, чтоб понять что именно он мне нужен а не какой-то другой.


Конкретно по этой дхарани, к сожалению, ничего не могу сказать.

----------


## Максим&

> Конкретно по этой дхарани, к сожалению, ничего не могу сказать.


Кстати, сейчаствот решил по второму кругу прочесть книгу У. Брод "Демистификация йоги". Вспомнил что вы интересовались Кришнамачарьей. Ну и если интересно как индо-британцы "причесывали" хатха-йогу у которой корни напрямую росли из тантры, то начните сразу с 1главы "Йога и здоровье", это 20 страница. Вероятно похожие процессы происходили и с буддизмом. Теперь для кого-то он чисто наука, для кого-то философия...вобщем что угодно но только не рилигия и тем более не эзотеричная:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не эзотеризм это лютеранство в христианстве. Веруй, читай Библию и молись Отче наш. При чем не важно есть ли у тебя гуру, держишь ли ты свою практику в секрете, с каким придыханием ты произносишь Аминь и все такое. Современный дзен для меня не эзотеричен. Как говорится-шлифуй своё зерцало и со временем поймешь, что шлифовать было нечего. Ну а тантра это вообще нечто особенное. И если вы этого не замечаете, то скорей всего вы обвыклись в ней. А посторонний человек очень хорошо замечает ещё окультность и эзотерику.
> 
> Но ладно, я все же принимаю что нужна абхишека и комментарий на практику. Как по вашему должен называться этот ванг/ лунг на дхарани, чтоб понять что именно он мне нужен а не какой-то другой. 
> Только не говорите мне, что помимо вангов на произношение этой мантры я ещё должен 200тыщь простираний сотворить. Это был бы перебор:-)


Я Вас просила на некоторое время замолчать. А Вы делаете всё больше глупостей.

----------


## Максим&

> Я Вас просила на некоторое время замолчать. А Вы делаете всё больше глупостей.


Ай, да ну вас с вашим морализмом:-)  Пошёл я спать...наслаждайтесь тишиной.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати, сейчаствот решил по второму кругу прочесть книгу У. Брод "Демистификация йоги". Вспомнил что вы интересовались Кришнамачарьей. Ну и если интересно как индо-британцы "причесывали" хатха-йогу у которой корни напрямую росли из тантры, то начните сразу с 1главы "Йога и здоровье", это 20 страница. Вероятно похожие процессы происходили и с буддизмом. Теперь для кого-то он чисто наука, для кого-то философия...вобщем что угодно но только не рилигия и тем более не эзотеричная:-)


 :Facepalm: 
Вероятно похожие "демистификации" происходят и у исследователей буддизма.  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

*Как это работает:* @*научные* методы в буддизме))):

*К вопросу о ритуале рабнэй (освящение)*
В данном случае речь идёт именно о пранапратиштха - ритуале освящения путём "вселения" энергии Будд в предметы. Такой ритуал не может проводиться в отношении домов, мостов и прочих освящаемых мест. Пранапратиштха осуществляется только по отношению к предметам (сосудам), символизирующим Тело, Речь и Ум Будд. Это изображения Тела Будды (статуи, тханки), символы Речи (тексты сутр, тантр, наставлений, изображения мантр, тексты дхарани) и символы Ума (ступы и ца-ца).

Мало того, что такое освящение опроводится в рамках садханы, это, по сути, специальное приложение к садхане. После завершения процесса генерации (utpatti, bskyed pа), проявления себя в качестве божества, Будда-формы, можно применить свои полномочия к проявлению сосуда как опоры божества (rten bskyed) через подобный метод.

В тантре mDor bsdus pa'i rgyud ("Тантра освящения") говорится, что благословение Будды входит в освящаемый предмет, как в своё время сам Будда сошёл с небес Тушита в лоно своей матери, царицы Майи. В ритуале отражается рождение эманации тела (нирманакая) будд в сансаре в соответствии с концепцией Махаяны. Этот стих намекает также на мысль, что новый сосуд не создан, но "родился". Точно так же большинство жителей по всему Непалу считают, что ступа Bodhanath является реинкарнацией Будды. В качестве эманации Будды в своей форме сосуд Тела, Речи или Ума действует ради живых существ. Это создаёт веру и преданность в тех, кто видит его и побуждает их зарождать ум просветления (бодхичитта). Наличие эманации будет источником благословения (adhiṣṭhana) для данной местности, причиной благоприятных событий (мангала). В качестве эманации сосуд действует не только ради существ, но также служит в качестве хранилища для накопления благих заслуг (пунья).

Подробнее тут.

----------


## Антончик

> @*Максим&* а передача "звучания", "благословления", "линии", "объяснения" и т.п. у Вас есть?


На эту мантру _(намо манджушрие кумбхарабхудая бодхисаттвая махасаттвая махакаруникая тадьятха ом арацзе вирацзе шуддхе вишуддхе шодхани вишодхани амале вимале дзае вахини руру цале хум хум хум пхэт пхэт пхэт соха)_ не обязательно получать передачу. Это из открытых общедоступных дхарани.

----------


## Антончик

> Если происходит очищение, откуда взяться эмоционально-ментальным переживаниям? От них же и происходит очищение.


Кстати если произошло очищение, то плодов неблагой кармы не должно проявляться по идее - а если проявляются - то вероятно это из кармы, накопленной в другие кальпы - ещё более ранние, чем та, которую очистили?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На эту мантру _(намо манджушрие кумбхарабхудая бодхисаттвая махасаттвая махакаруникая тадьятха ом арацзе вирацзе шуддхе вишуддхе шодхани вишодхани амале вимале дзае вахини руру цале хум хум хум пхэт пхэт пхэт соха)_ не обязательно получать передачу. Это из открытых общедоступных дхарани.


Не нужен даже лунг?
Или Вы имеете ввиду, что можно начать практиковать повторение дхарани , так сказать - "в ожидании" лунга?

----------


## Антончик

> Не нужен даже лунг?
> Или Вы имеете ввиду, что можно начать практиковать повторение дхарани , так сказать - "в ожидании" лунга?


Есть большой класс дхарани, для которых ничего не нужно. Примерно так же, как повторение мантры Манджушри или Тары - можно и без благословения начитывать - только начитывание, без тантрической практики.
В данном конкретном случае это не то же самое, что практиковать какую-то из ступеней тантры, Какого-то Идама и т.д.

----------

Максим& (07.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

Да что вы говорите! На любые дхарани нужен лунг!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да что вы говорите! На любые дхарани нужен лунг!


Это где такое сказано? И кстати, как на санскрите будет «лунг»?

----------


## Нико

> Это где такое сказано? И кстати, как на санскрите будет «лунг»?


Я не знаю, а вы?))) В ТБ принято на всё получать лунги, даже на тексты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Я не знаю, а вы?))) В ТБ принято на всё получать лунги, даже на тексты.


А что, эта дхарани запатентована ТБ?  Я ж вот спрашиваю у пандитов какого она века, но пока никто не ответил. Может она из ранней махаяны. Я пока не уверен были ли в ранней махаяне ванги да лунги. Влад. Николаевич вон пытается аппелировать к устной да тайной индийской традиции, но это вполне может быть выдача желаемого за действительное. Нагарджуна пишет князю письмо в "Ратнавали" да советует-молись, постись да совершай дану и будет благо в следующей жизни тебе. Где тут тайны визуализаций, особые мантрические звуки, заклинания хранить все в тайне? Все достаточно открыто. Исповедал будду, дхарму и сангху в сердце своём, поклялся исполнять обеты мирянина и вперёд...практикуй то что лежит в свободном доступе.

----------


## Нико

> А что, эта дхарани запатентована ТБ?  Я ж вот спрашиваю у пандитов какого она века, но пока никто не ответил. Может она из ранней махаяны. Я пока не уверен были ли в ранней махаяне ванги да лунги. Влад. Николаевич вон пытается аппелировать к устной да тайной индийской традиции, но это вполне может быть выдача желаемого за действительное. Нагарджуна пишет князю письмо в "Ратнавали" да советует-молись, постись да совершай дану и будет благо в следующей жизни тебе. Где тут тайны визуализаций, особые мантрические звуки, заклинания хранить все в тайне? Все достаточно открыто. Исповедал будду, дхарму и сангху в сердце своём, поклялся исполнять обеты мирянина и вперёд...практикуй то что лежит в свободном доступе.


Вы, наверное, в курсе, что буддизм в Индии в своё время успешно истребили??? Пришлось оставшимся на те времена наставникам индийским -- Шантаракшите, Каламашиле, Падмасамбхаве, Атише -- идти в Тибет, чтобы совсем всё не умерло, что называется. Поэтому можете считать, что "запатентован". Ибо там -- сохранился.

----------


## Максим&

> Вы, наверное, в курсе, что буддизм в Индии в своё время успешно истребили??? Пришлось оставшимся на те времена наставникам индийским -- Шантаракшите, Каламашиле, Падмасамбхаве, Атише -- идти в Тибет, чтобы совсем всё не умерло, что называется. Поэтому можете считать, что "запатентован". Ибо там -- сохранился.


А весь дальневосточный и юго-восточный буддизм по боку? И опять же..причём здесь Падмасамбхава к этой дхарани? Может она 3 или 4 века.

----------


## Нико

> А весь дальневосточный и юго-восточный буддизм по боку? И опять же..причём здесь Падмасамбхава к этой дхарани? Может она 3 или 4 века.


Я ж Вам говорю, что традиция была перенесена в Тибет. А с ней и дхарани все. Если Вам нравится изучать китайский вариант буддизма - велком.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это где такое сказано? И кстати, как на санскрите будет «лунг»?


Думаете, это чисто тибетская фитча?

----------


## Нико

> Думаете, это чисто тибетская фитча?


Ай, поясни уже. Интересно стало).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ай, поясни уже. Интересно стало).


А что пояснять? я действительно не знаю, потому и спрашиваю: имеются ли сведения о процедуре передачи лунга на текст в санскритских источниках. Ты сама в курсе?
А то все "абхишек", "абхишек". А лунги-то где? )))

----------


## Нико

> А что пояснять? я действительно не знаю, потому и спрашиваю: имеются ли сведения о процедуре передачи лунга на текст в санскритских источниках. Ты сама в курсе?


Я с таким не сталкивалась(. Но оно явно имело место быть. Не тибетцы же это изобрели?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати если произошло очищение, то плодов неблагой кармы не должно проявляться по идее - а если проявляются - то вероятно это из кармы, накопленной в другие кальпы - ещё более ранние, чем та, которую очистили?


Тут можно теоретизировать, но, мне кажется, главным является пребывание в той внимательности к уму, в которой эти загрязнения появляясь - обнаруживаются. 
Чистый ум, с открытой, свободной. неограниченной и непривязанной внимательностью - прекрасное средство исследования всех возникающих и прекращающихся явлений.

----------


## Нико

> А что пояснять? я действительно не знаю, потому и спрашиваю: имеются ли сведения о процедуре передачи лунга на текст в санскритских источниках. Ты сама в курсе?
> А то все "абхишек", "абхишек". А лунги-то где? )))


Я думаю (предполагаю), что в "абхишек" в те времена входили и лунги. Тибетосы не могли сами это придумать, ибо тибетские лоцавы черпали свои знания от индийских гуру.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я думаю (предполагаю)


Знаешь, чем предположение отличается от точного знания? )))

----------


## Нико

> Знаешь, чем предположение отличается от точного знания? )))


Знаю. Но есть такой зверь в прамане, как "верное предположение". )

----------

Сергей Хос (07.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Я ж Вам говорю, что традиция была перенесена в Тибет. А с ней и дхарани все. Если Вам нравится изучать китайский вариант буддизма - велком.


Да полно вам. Если вы имеете в виду тантру так она в Китае раньше появилась. Но при чем здесь тантра. Дхарани может быть вполне себе махаянская. В Китае и Японии тоже Манджушри почитают. А вся "тайна" передачи могла происходить примерно так:
Какой-нибудь китайский ван пишет письмо известному махаянскому отшельнику письмо-занемог я, душа скорбит и грехи одолевают. Прииди и совершил молебен, изгони злых духов. А монах ему в ответ-не престало нормальным бхикшу с царями хороводы водить. Вот тебе мантра Манджушри, который обетовал искупление грехов. Веруй и молись, и карма очистится. 
Вот и вся тайна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знаю. Но есть такой зверь в прамане, как "верное предположение". )


Есть "правдоподобное предположение", но это очень маленький зверек, почти незаметный ))))

----------


## Нико

> Есть "правдоподобное предположение", но это очень маленький зверек, почти незаметный ))))


Он может и незаметный, но за ним следует "верное умозаключение", а за этим - "прямое познание". О как, незаметные зверьки работают!)))

----------


## Нико

> Да полно вам. Если вы имеете в виду тантру так она в Китае раньше появилась. Но при чем здесь тантра. Дхарани может быть вполне себе махаянская. В Китае и Японии тоже Манджушри почитают. А вся "тайна" передачи могла происходить примерно так:
> Какой-нибудь китайский ван пишет письмо известному махаянскому отшельнику письмо-занемог я, душа скорбит и грехи одолевают. Прииди и совершил молебен, изгони злых духов. А монах ему в ответ-не престало нормальным бхикшу с царями хороводы водить. Вот тебе мантра Манджушри, который обетовал искупление грехов. Веруй и молись, и карма очистится. 
> Вот и вся тайна.


Я не знаю, как там у Вас с хороводами, но у меня всё конкретно. Манджушри - часть моей семьи).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаете, это чисто тибетская фитча?


Учитывая число дхарани в китайском каноне и отсутствие традиции устной передачи всего и вся, думаю, возможно чисто тибетская.




> Я думаю (предполагаю), что в "абхишек" в те времена входили и лунги. Тибетосы не могли сами это придумать, ибо тибетские лоцавы черпали свои знания от индийских гуру.


Сами придумать не могли, но могло получиться как в притче с привязыванием кота. Например, тибетцы очень хреново произносили санскрит, гуру приходилось специально повторять по три раза. А тибетцы, большие любители ритуалов, решили, что это обязательная часть передачи учения.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Дубинин (07.09.2015), Кузьмич (07.09.2015), Максим& (07.09.2015), Сергей Хос (07.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Учитывая число дхарани в китайском каноне и отсутствие традиции устной передачи всего и вся, думаю, возможно чисто тибетская.
> 
> 
> 
> Сами придумать не могли, но могло получиться как в притче с привязыванием кота. Например, тибетцы очень хреново произносили санскрит, гуру приходилось специально повторять по три раза. А тибетцы, большие любители ритуалов, решили, что это обязательная часть передачи учения.


Вы, наверное, в курсе, что большие учителя не требуют для лунга повторять за ними слова? 

Произносят да, традиционно три раза. 

Помнится, мой Гуру и Прибежище Богдо-геген Ринпоче когда-то сидел у себя в спальне в Москве в спокойной обстановке. К нему припёрся один назойливый ученик и стал приставать с передачей мантры почему-то Красной Тары. Е.С. Богдо-геген сначала основательно над ним посмеялся, а потом "играючи" три раза её произнёс. Хорошо, что я там тоже была, успела "словить". С тех пор это "работает". )

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще, касательно лунгов: с мантрой - более-менее понятно, а вот смысл прочтения вслух и скороговоркой обширных текстов, причем даже не обязательно ритуальных, - для меня полная загадка.
Как это работает, для чего нужно - не понимаю.

----------

Антончик (07.09.2015), Дондог (29.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вообще, касательно лунгов: с мантрой - более-менее понятно, а вот смысл прочтения вслух и скороговоркой обширных текстов, причем даже не обязательно ритуальных, - для меня полная загадка.
> Как это работает, для чего нужно - не понимаю.


Лунг это же энергия, правильная передача ведет к правильному результату, мы ничего не забываем.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, касательно лунгов: с мантрой - более-менее понятно, а вот смысл прочтения вслух и скороговоркой обширных текстов, причем даже не обязательно ритуальных, - для меня полная загадка.
> Как это работает, для чего нужно - не понимаю.


Для отпечатков))))))? 

А они "работают". Есть история про Пабонку и его прислужника. Тот не умел читать. Когда уже реинкарнация Пабонки ему сказал: "Мол, ты через какое-то время будешь самостоятельно читать Гуру-пуджу". 

Так и вышло в итоге. Он в глазах людей был холопом, но научился сам читать Гуру-пуджу!

----------


## Максим&

> Для отпечатков))))))? 
> 
> А они "работают". Есть история про Пабонку и его прислужника. Тот не умел читать. Когда уже реинкарнация Пабонки ему сказал: "Мол, ты через какое-то время будешь самостоятельно читать Гуру-пуджу". 
> 
> Так и вышло в итоге. Он в глазах людей был холопом, но научился сам читать Гуру-пуджу!


С чего вы решили, что оно "работает", а не просто басня? В буддизме где-то прописано, что всякий должен верить в эти анекдоты? Ведь таких чудес в любом культе вуду, майя и хлыстов и т.п. хватает. Тут либо вообще в мире все "работает", либо фантазия человечества безмерна:-)

----------


## Нико

> С чего вы решили, что оно "работает", а не просто басня? В буддизме где-то прописано, что всякий должен верить в эти анекдоты? Ведь таких чудес в любом культе вуду, майя и хлыстов и т.п. хватает. Тут либо вообще в мире все "работает", либо фантазия человечества безмерна:-)


Вы знаете, если бы чего не работало, учителя бы об этом молчали. Если вы не верите в чудеса в виде вуду, майя и тп. - это ваше дело.

----------


## Максим&

> Вы знаете, если бы чего не работало, учителя бы об этом молчали. Если вы не верите в чудеса в виде вуду, майя и тп. - это ваше дело.


Ну да, как то тему "Где сидхи и З и В" начинать по новой не хочется.

----------

Антончик (07.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Во все времена были люди, которые были убеждены: "тантра не работает". Это нормально. Для таких людей есть другие способы изучать Дхарму.
Если у человека нет мистического восприятия, нет привязанности к соответствующей сфере ума - то и нет необходимости эту привязанность человеку навязывать.

Есть способы изучать Дхарму как людям с мистическими представлениями, так и с представлениями рациональными.

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.09.2015), Сергей Хос (07.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, как то тему "Где сидхи и З и В" начинать по новой не хочется.


А и не надо! Достаточно того, что я в это верю!))))))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лунг это же энергия, правильная передача ведет к правильному результату, мы ничего не забываем.


Энергия — это རླུང་ rlung, а устная передача — ལུང་ lung. Это не одно и то же.

----------


## Максим&

> А и не надо! Достаточно того, что я в это верю!))))))


Ну так и я хочу. Помолитесь своим богам чтоб явили мне чудо какое, а я обещаю что буду хорошим:-)

----------


## Фил

> Ну так и я хочу. Помолитесь своим богам чтоб явили мне чудо какое, а я обещаю что буду хорошим:-)


Нет. 
У Вас более сложная и ответственная задача.
Без веры.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. 
> У Вас более сложная и ответственная задача.
> Без веры.


Верите, что у Максима есть хоть какая-то задача?

----------


## Максим&

> Нет. 
> У Вас более сложная и ответственная задача.
> Без веры.


Ну почему же. У меня, КМК, есть склонность к вере, нужно только чтоб она раскрылась через какое-нибудь сверхеестествие:-) 
Но все ценители чудес ссылаются только на что-то там и где-то там. Кто-то полетел, кто-то заговорил на санскрите, кто-то по воде пошёл, а кто-то корову на стене подоил:-)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так и я хочу. Помолитесь своим богам чтоб явили мне чудо какое, а я обещаю что буду хорошим:-)


Чуды не помогут (по себе знаю- работа такая). Тут мозг- порченный- только ампутация. (отсутствие способности: иметь смутную цель, не обесценивая её отсутствием уточнений или подгонять всё под смутную цель- игнорируя разоблачения)

----------


## Максим&

> Верите, что у Максима есть хоть какая-то задача?


А как же без неё. Дубининский минимализм хорошь, но с ним бы я задохнулся.

----------


## Дубинин

> А как же без неё. Дубининский минимализм хорошь, но с ним бы я задохнулся.


Так цель есть (для всех)- Далай Лама в какой-то книжке её хорошо обозначил: "не страдать и быть счастливым".

----------


## Максим&

> Чуды не помогут (по себе знаю- работа такая). Тут мозг- порченный- только ампутация. (отсутствие способности иметь смутную цель, не обесценивая её отсутствием уточнений)


Не-не, у меня мозг ещё не до конца отшибло. Ибо блажен муж иже не иде на совет нечестивых:-)  Кое-что сохранил я в тайных души своея, чтобы воскликнуть Ассана в вышних! Вот только явите мне хоть малую толику чудесности.

----------


## Фил

> Верите, что у Максима есть хоть какая-то задача?


Большинство во что-то верят.
Я, например, ни во что не верю.
Значит у меня такая задача, "без-веры".
Как у Швейка "без-спичек"




> – Так вы уже здесь, – сказал он, обращаясь к Швейку. – А, это вас привели. Э… нет ли у вас спичек?
> – Никак нет, господин фельдкурат, – ответил Швейк.
> – А… а почему у вас нет спичек? Каждый солдат должен иметь спички, чтобы закурить. Солдат, не имеющий спичек, является… является… Ну?
> – Осмелюсь доложить, является без спичек, – подсказал Швейк.
> – Совершенно верно, является без спичек и не может дать никому закурить. Это во-первых. А теперь, во-вторых. У вас ноги не воняют, Швейк?
> – Никак нет, не воняют.
> – Так. Это во-вторых. А теперь, в-третьих. Водку пьёте?
> – Никак нет, водки не пью, только ром.

----------


## Максим&

> Так цель есть (для всех)- Далай Лама в какой-то книжке её хорошо обозначил: "не страдать и быть счастливым".


Ну это он её слишком упростил, дабы американские бюргеры не сочли его мракобесом.

----------


## Нико

> Ну так и я хочу. Помолитесь своим богам чтоб явили мне чудо какое, а я обещаю что буду хорошим:-)


Это надо для начала заработать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Знаешь, чем предположение отличается от точного знания? )))


Степенью согласованности

----------


## Максим&

> Это надо для начала заработать.


Надеюсь все пристойно и без чрезмерных физических усилий.

----------


## Нико

> Надеюсь все пристойно и без чрезмерных физических усилий.


Наоборот, всё непристойно и с чрезмерными физическими усилиями. (Чуда хотите Вы, а не я).

----------


## Максим&

> Наоборот, всё непристойно и с чрезмерными физическими усилиями. (Чуда хотите Вы, а не я).


А зачем буддам для явления мне чуда, чтобы я из шкуры лез. Это у них забава такая что ли? Мало им того, что исправно плачу налоги, не социопат, не бухаю, умеренно миролюбив, собак не обижаю, старушек через дорогу перевожу?

----------


## Нико

> А зачем буддам для явления мне чуда, чтобы я из шкуры лез. Это у них забава такая что ли? Мало им того, что исправно плачу налоги, не социопат, не бухаю, умеренно миролюбив, собак не обижаю, старушек через дорогу перевожу?


Им мало этого, поверьте. Вы законченный эгоист, и потому для чюда Вам надо очень, очень сильно постараться.

Вот примерно как это работает. Это одиозная цитата из "Сердца пути" ламы Сопы Ринпоче.

 Примерно через три месяца после нашего прибытия монахи из того монастыря попросили нас принять участие в предстоящей практике ньюнг-нэ. Спонсор ньюнг-нэ пригласил одного из своих гуру, ньингмапинского ламу из Сваямбхунатха, чтобы тот передал Восемь обетов Махаяны, но монахи не захотели принимать махаянские обеты от этого ламы, потому что любого человека, от которого их принимаешь, потом надо  считать своим гуру. Вместо этого монахи пригласили в монастырь Серконга Дордже Чанга, чтобы он передал эти обеты.

Мы спустились вниз рано утром, чтобы начать практику ньюнг-нэ. Войдя в зал, Серконг Дордже Чанг сел на подушку одного из монахов, а не на трон. Кто-то принёс ему текст Восьми махаянских обетов, и он его открыл. В качестве мотивации Ринпоче сказал: «Если вы хотите практиковать Дхарму и ваш гуру прикажет вам полизать какашки, вы должны немедленно опуститься на пол и их полизать, пока они ещё тёплые». Для вящей иллюстрации своих слов Ринпоче издал соответствующие звуки лизания. Затем Ринпоче сказал: «Вот что такое истинная практика Дхармы!»

После этих слов Ринпоче закрыл текст и ушёл. То была единственная мотивация, которую он дал для Восьми обетов Махаяны. Не было никаких повторений молитв — ничего! Он сказал только это и ушёл. 

Поскольку Ринпоче не выполнил саму церемонию, мы приняли обеты Махаяны ньюнг-нэ перед алтарём, хотя там были и другие ламы. 

Это учение стало атомной бомбой, взорвавшей мой ум. Всего несколько слов, но в них было столько смысла! Ринпоче передал самое сердце практики. Поскольку его учение было столь благотворным, я чувствую преданность Его Святейшеству Серконгу Ринпоче. Несмотря на то, что это было единственное учение, которое я от него получил, я считаю Ринпоче своим гуру и представляю его в поле заслуг.

----------


## Максим&

> Им мало этого, поверьте. Вы законченный эгоист, и потому для чюда Вам надо очень, очень сильно постараться.


Так настоящее чудо и состоит в том, что оно даётся задаром, авансом так сказать. А если я приложу кучу усилий и через 300тыщь мантр узрю Манджушри то что ж это за чудо. Это будет лишь плодом моего усиленного сосредоточения мозга. 
А чего это вдруг законченный эгоист? Может и не совсем. Может я бодхисатва, а вы тут порочите моё доброе имя. Глядите там, в Авичи места ещё много:-)

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Так настоящее чудо и состоит в том, что оно даётся задаром, авансом так сказать. А если я приложу кучу усилий и через 300тыщь мантр узрю Манджушри то что ж это за чудо. Это будет лишь плодом моего усиленного сосредоточения мозга. 
> А чего это вдруг законченный эгоист? Может и не совсем. Может я бодхисатва, а вы тут порочите моё доброе имя. Глядите там, в Авичи места ещё много:-)


Так я в Авичи и намылилась на всякий случай. Тем более оскорбление бодхисаттвы дорого стоит.) Но мне кажется, что я права. )

----------


## Максим&

> Так я в Авичи и намылилась на всякий случай.


Дубинина что ли спасать собрались? Ок. Если чо подтягивайтесь потом обое ко мне в Чистые Земли.

----------


## Нико

> Дубинина что ли спасать собрались? Ок. Если чо подтягивайтесь потом обое ко мне в Чистые Земли.


Туда вас и заберём обое. Из адов. Дубинин будет чистильщиком. )

----------


## Дубинин

> Туда вас и заберём обое. Из адов. Дубинин будет чистильщиком. )


С начала предлагала "передачу" по скайпу, затем цитаты про-то, что если чего- получил у кого- так он - гуру- затем про какашки.. (профи).

----------


## Нико

> С начала предлагала "передачу" по скайпу, затем цитаты про-то, что если чего- получил у кого- так он - гуру- затем про какашки.. (профи).


Так а без этого не сработает!)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинина что ли спасать собрались? Ок. Если чо подтягивайтесь потом обое ко мне в Чистые Земли.


Я не могу в Авичи- я есть Просиявший- отсель не примут туда. (я с Сансарой покончил- путём не нахождения причин верить в неё)

----------


## Нико

> Я не могу в Авичи- я есть Просиявший- отсель не примут туда. (я с Сансарой покончил- путём не нахождения причин верить в неё)


Верь, не верь, а ведь настигнет).

----------


## Дубинин

> Верь, не верь, а ведь настигнет).


Ну каждый крутится за счастье- как может: кто болен верой в Сансару- лечится Нирваной, кто болен атеизмом- тоской и обречённостью (" .. всяк зевает да живёт, и гроб его зевая ждёт..- (почти сам придумал))

----------

Паня (07.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Я не знаю, а вы?))) В ТБ принято на всё получать лунги, даже на тексты.


Вот только на приезде Озера Ринпоче когда был, он говорил что мантру Манджушри можно читать и так, и благословление будет ровно то же, но при этом дал благословение на эту мантру, и на дхарани.
Слышал и читал так же у других людей про это же, у Нандзеда например, и т.д.. Можно поискать в гугле *"дхарани класса Зунг"*. Хотя конечно нет гарантии, что гугл и найденные им авторы не врут.

----------


## Антончик

> Тут можно теоретизировать, но, мне кажется, главным является пребывание в той внимательности к уму, в которой эти загрязнения появляясь - обнаруживаются. 
> Чистый ум, с открытой, свободной. неограниченной и непривязанной внимательностью - прекрасное средство исследования всех возникающих и прекращающихся явлений.


Только для этого необязательно читать данную конкретную мантру, или вообще читать какие-либюо мантры. Способов много разных. Почему бы и нет? )

----------


## Максим&

> Я не могу в Авичи- я есть Просиявший- отсель не примут туда. (я с Сансарой покончил- путём не нахождения причин верить в неё)


Моё почтение!

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Дубинин (07.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот только на приезде Озера Ринпоче когда был, он говорил что мантру Манджушри можно читать и так, и благословление будет ровно то же, но при этом дал благословение на эту мантру, и на дхарани.
> Слышал и читал так же у других людей про это же, у Нандзеда например, и т.д.. Можно поискать в гугле *"дхарани класса Зунг"*. Хотя конечно нет гарантии, что гугл и найденные им авторы не врут.


Озер Ринпоче давал лунг на мантру Манджушри? Давал. И обязательство тоже давал.

----------


## Антончик

> Озер Ринпоче давал лунг на мантру Манджушри? Давал. И обязательство тоже давал.


Да, и перед этим однозначно сказал что благословение то же самое, как и без лунга. Можно было по идее прийти, услышать что благословение то же, и уйти - не получив ни лунга ни взяв обязательств.

----------


## Нико

> Да, и перед этим однозначно сказал что благословение то же самое, как и без лунга. Можно было по идее прийти, услышать что благословение то же, и уйти - не получив ни лунга ни взяв обязательств.


Можно было бы. Но вы не ушли).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть большой класс дхарани, для которых ничего не нужно. Примерно так же, как повторение мантры Манджушри или Тары - можно и без благословения начитывать - только начитывание, без тантрической практики.
> В данном конкретном случае это не то же самое, что практиковать какую-то из ступеней тантры, Какого-то Идама и т.д.


Ну а звучание мантры, как через текст передать?
Поэтому и в описанных Вами  случаях нужна, как минимум, устная передача мантры, хотя бы от практикующего.

----------


## Нико

> Ну а звучание мантры, как через текст передать?
> Поэтому и в описанных Вами  случаях нужна, как минимум, устная передача мантры, хотя бы от практикующего.


Хотя бы звук.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Можно было бы. Но вы не ушли).


Не привык к московским порядкам - куда не зайди - везде неожиданно обязательства. Впредь буду осторожнее, а то так и до ненависти к практике недалеко скатиться, чего бы не хотелось.

----------


## Нико

> Не привык к московским порядкам - куда не зайди - везде неожиданно обязательства. Впредь буду осторожнее, а то так и до ненависти к практике недалеко скатиться, чего бы не хотелось.


Ладно вам, ненависть к практике.... Учитель любя это сделал. )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Звучание мантры можно получить и в неформальной обстановке.

Но формальный lung на мантры или на тексты включает в себя также и получение  связи со всей линией передачи вплоть до источника мантры или текста.
Поэтому и бывает, что когда "пакетно" мантры или большие тексты передаются, то и слов не разобрать, но связь устанавливается.

Также не понятно в чём проблема получить lung на общеизвестные мантры, можно например после лекции к Ламе подойти, пару минут времени.
Ну а до этого, можно практиковать в ожидании лунга, но звучание получить от кого то из практикующих.

----------


## Максим&

> Ну а звучание мантры, как через текст передать?
> Поэтому и в описанных Вами  случаях нужна, как минимум, устная передача мантры, хотя бы от практикующего.


А почему вы решили, что махаянские дхарани требуют к себе какой-то особой рецитации? Вы ретроспективно философию звука из ваджраяны проецируете на тексты которые были составлены возможно на 3- 4 века ранее.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А почему вы решили, что махаянские дхарани требуют к себе какой-то особой рецитации? Вы ретроспективно философию звука из ваджраяны проецируете на тексты которые были составлены возможно на 3- 4 века ранее.


Решил, потому что раздел форума - тибетский буддизм, и дхарани с "тибетской" садханы.
И сутры Махаяны изустно передавались, задолго до того, как были записаны.

А почему Вы по другому решили?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А почему Вы по другому решили?


Потому что это говорится в тибетском буддизме в текстах или тибетскими Учителями, про некоторые мантры и дхарани.

Какой ученик умный пошел, мнит себя умней Учителей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому что это говорится в тибетском буддизме в текстах или тибетскими Учителями, про некоторые мантры и дхарани.
> 
> .


Что именно говорится?

Что можно в книге мантру прочесть и практиковать?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Что именно говорится?


 Что не нужна передача.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что не нужна передача.


Слово передача многозначащее.

Поэтому и уточняю вопрос:
Можно ли прочесть мантру в книге или в интернете и полноценно практиковать?

Так, как речь здесь идёт именно о таком подходе )

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Слово передача многозначащее.


 Слово передача означает передача. А слова "не нужна передача" означают, что передача не нужна. Это говорится Учителями, и не стоит считать себя умней их.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Хорошо.
Ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос:

Можно ли прочесть мантру в книге или в интернете и полноценно практиковать?

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Ну а звучание мантры, как через текст передать?
> Поэтому и в описанных Вами  случаях нужна, как минимум, устная передача мантры, хотя бы от практикующего.


Если бы это было принципиально необходимо, то передача давно накрылась бы, ввиду неспособности иноземных (тибетских или японских, например) практиков воспроизвести оригинальные звуки. Да и транскрипция в текстах отсутствует.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо.
> Ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос:
> 
> Можно ли прочесть мантру в книге или в интернете и полноценно практиковать?


Полноцено - это как? Если Вы прочитаете рецепт в книге - можете ли Вы по нему готовить? Есть еще кое-какие условия, верно?

----------

Монферран (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если бы это было принципиально необходимо, то передача давно накрылась бы, ввиду неспособности иноземных (тибетских или японских, например) практиков воспроизвести оригинальные звуки. Да и транскрипция в текстах отсутствует.


Над транскрипцией судорожно работаем, вот прямо сейчас.

----------

Андрей Урбанович (07.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если бы это было принципиально необходимо, то передача давно накрылась бы, ввиду неспособности иноземных (тибетских или японских, например) практиков воспроизвести оригинальные звуки. Да и транскрипция в текстах отсутствует.


Снова тексты.
И да, здесь вопрос не только в оригинальности звуков.
Мантры передаются от человека к человеку, от рта к уху, от сердца к сердцу. 

Если не сложно ответьте, пожалуйста, и Вы на мой вопрос несколькими сообщениями выше.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Полноцено - это как? Если Вы прочитаете рецепт в книге - можете ли Вы по нему готовить? Есть еще кое-какие условия, верно?


Верно, есть. 
Внешние и внутренние условия.

Дзен ведь тоже по книгам не получится?

----------


## Нико

Делаем это примерно так, Андрей Урбанович. Что-то Андреев развелось! Редкое имя))

Тён па санг гье нам ла ку тхрю сёл
Я подношу это омовение святым телам будд-основателей!

Кьёб па дам чхо нам ла ку тхрю сёл
Я подношу это омовение Дхарме, защитнице!

Дрен па ген дюн нам ла ку тхрю сёл
Я подношу это омовение Сангхе, проводникам!

Кьяб не кён чхог сум лак у тхрю сёл 
Я подношу это омовение Трём Драгоценностям Прибежища!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2015)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Над транскрипцией судорожно работаем, вот прямо сейчас.


Это замечательно.
Увы,  всякие Бензасатты, Хання Харамиты и прочие Лохани уже давным давно вошли в оборот.

----------


## Нико

> Это замечательно.
> Увы,  всякие Бензасатты, Хання Харамиты и прочие Лохани уже давным давно вошли в оборот.


Только не для любителей "тибецкого".

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Снова тексты.
> И да, здесь вопрос не только в оригинальности звуков.
> Мантры передаются от человека к человеку, от рта к уху, от сердца к сердцу. 
> 
> Если не сложно ответьте, пожалуйста, и Вы на мой вопрос несколькими сообщениями выше.


Если на этот




> Можно ли прочесть мантру в книге или в интернете и полноценно практиковать?


То не отвечу, я не мантрик, тут стоит, наверное, спрашивать компетентных практиков, демонстрирующих соответсвующие реализации.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если бы это было принципиально необходимо, то передача давно накрылась бы, ввиду неспособности иноземных (тибетских или японских, например) практиков воспроизвести оригинальные звуки. Да и транскрипция в текстах отсутствует.


Транскрипция присутствует. Тибетская письменность в точности передаёт звуки санскрита. А в китайском каноне для мантр используется сиддхам.

----------

Андрей Урбанович (08.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тён па санг гье нам ла ку тхрю сёл
> Я подношу это омовение святым телам будд-основателей!


Где там "подношу"? sku khrus gsol ba - просто "омываю тело" в форме вежливой речи (gsol)
и почему ston pa - основатель? ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Хорошо.
> Ответьте пожалуйста на вопрос:
> 
> Можно ли прочесть мантру в книге или в интернете и полноценно практиковать?


Что значит полноценно практиковать? Мантры начитывают, полноценно практикуют полноценные практики. Мантра Зеленой Тары начитывается для проявления активности Зеленой Тары, и хоть на заборе прочитаете и будете начитывать, то активность проявится. В какой степени, в каком виде, получите ли по голове от охранителей, если это тайная мантра и негоже ее в суе употреблять, это уже другие вопросы.

----------

Алексей Л (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Где там "подношу"? sku khrus gsol ba - просто "омываю тело" в форме вежливой речи (gsol)
> и почему ston pa - основатель? ))))


Хос, ты не можешь не "приложить", конечно.... Это такая тенденция в последнее время?

"Я вас вежливо омываю" - будет звучать лучше? 

А ston pa - это только нирманакая будды, которая действительно является в мире основоположником Учения. Знать бы надо такие вещи, знать....

----------

Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что значит полноценно практиковать? Мантры начитывают, полноценно практикуют полноценные практики. Мантра Зеленой Тары начитывается для проявления активности Зеленой Тары, и хоть на заборе прочитаете и будете начитывать, то активность проявится. В какой степени, в каком виде, получите ли по голове от охранителей, если это тайная мантра и негоже ее в суе употреблять, это уже другие вопросы.


Мантра Тары сохраняет эффективность, даже если её прочесть на заборе и потом повторять. Но лучше получить от учителя всё же. Как и все остальные....

----------


## Нико

> Верно, есть. 
> Внешние и внутренние условия.
> 
> Дзен ведь тоже по книгам не получится?


У россейских дзен только по книгам получается. В подавляющем их большинстве. Это не есть тру-дзен, имхо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Как это работает:* @*научные* методы в буддизме))):
> 
> *К вопросу о ритуале рабнэй (освящение)*
> В данном случае речь идёт именно о пранапратиштха - ритуале освящения путём "вселения" энергии Будд в предметы. Такой ритуал не может проводиться в отношении домов, мостов и прочих освящаемых мест. Пранапратиштха осуществляется только по отношению к предметам (сосудам), символизирующим Тело, Речь и Ум Будд. Это изображения Тела Будды (статуи, тханки), символы Речи (тексты сутр, тантр, наставлений, изображения мантр, тексты дхарани) и символы Ума (ступы и ца-ца).
> 
> Мало того, что такое освящение опроводится в рамках садханы, это, по сути, специальное приложение к садхане. После завершения процесса генерации (utpatti, bskyed pа), проявления себя в качестве божества, Будда-формы, можно применить свои полномочия к проявлению сосуда как опоры божества (rten bskyed) через подобный метод.
> 
> В тантре mDor bsdus pa'i rgyud ("Тантра освящения") говорится, что благословение Будды входит в освящаемый предмет, как в своё время сам Будда сошёл с небес Тушита в лоно своей матери, царицы Майи. В ритуале отражается рождение эманации тела (нирманакая) будд в сансаре в соответствии с концепцией Махаяны. Этот стих намекает также на мысль, что новый сосуд не создан, но "родился". Точно так же большинство жителей по всему Непалу считают, что ступа Bodhanath является реинкарнацией Будды. В качестве эманации Будды в своей форме сосуд Тела, Речи или Ума действует ради живых существ. Это создаёт веру и преданность в тех, кто видит его и побуждает их зарождать ум просветления (бодхичитта). Наличие эманации будет источником благословения (adhiṣṭhana) для данной местности, причиной благоприятных событий (мангала). В качестве эманации сосуд действует не только ради существ, но также служит в качестве хранилища для накопления благих заслуг (пунья).
> 
> Подробнее тут.


...
_Тот, чья вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления7.

Тот же, кто способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений, такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств8. Ведь так было сказано!_

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm

----------

Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> *Как это работает:* @*научные* методы в буддизме))):
> 
> *К вопросу о ритуале рабнэй (освящение)*
> В данном случае речь идёт именно о пранапратиштха - ритуале освящения путём "вселения" энергии Будд в предметы. Такой ритуал не может проводиться в отношении домов, мостов и прочих освящаемых мест. Пранапратиштха осуществляется только по отношению к предметам (сосудам), символизирующим Тело, Речь и Ум Будд. Это изображения Тела Будды (статуи, тханки), символы Речи (тексты сутр, тантр, наставлений, изображения мантр, тексты дхарани) и символы Ума (ступы и ца-ца).
> 
> Мало того, что такое освящение опроводится в рамках садханы, это, по сути, специальное приложение к садхане. После завершения процесса генерации (utpatti, bskyed pа), проявления себя в качестве божества, Будда-формы, можно применить свои полномочия к проявлению сосуда как опоры божества (rten bskyed) через подобный метод.
> 
> В тантре mDor bsdus pa'i rgyud ("Тантра освящения") говорится, что благословение Будды входит в освящаемый предмет, как в своё время сам Будда сошёл с небес Тушита в лоно своей матери, царицы Майи. В ритуале отражается рождение эманации тела (нирманакая) будд в сансаре в соответствии с концепцией Махаяны. Этот стих намекает также на мысль, что новый сосуд не создан, но "родился". Точно так же большинство жителей по всему Непалу считают, что ступа Bodhanath является реинкарнацией Будды. В качестве эманации Будды в своей форме сосуд Тела, Речи или Ума действует ради живых существ. Это создаёт веру и преданность в тех, кто видит его и побуждает их зарождать ум просветления (бодхичитта). Наличие эманации будет источником благословения (adhiṣṭhana) для данной местности, причиной благоприятных событий (мангала). В качестве эманации сосуд действует не только ради существ, но также служит в качестве хранилища для накопления благих заслуг (пунья).
> 
> Подробнее тут.


http://samlib.ru/s/shapiro_m_a/school.shtml
...
_Что делают ученые после того, как выдвигают теорию? Они ее проверяют. Если проверка ее опровергает, то они ее отбрасывают. Это называется верифицируемостью. И это один из столпов, на котором покоится все здание науки. В ней мало придумать красивую теорию - она должна работать. Проблема наших предков зачастую была не в том, что они не могли проверить ту или иную теорию экспериментально, а в том, что они подобную проверку вообще не считали нужной. Именно поэтому по умам кочевали тысячи абсолютно бредовых и не соответствующих действительности идей. Многие впрочем, бродят по мозгам людей до сих пор и по все той же причине._

----------


## Нико

> http://samlib.ru/s/shapiro_m_a/school.shtml
> ...
> _Что делают ученые после того, как выдвигают теорию? Они ее проверяют. Если проверка ее опровергает, то они ее отбрасывают. Это называется верифицируемостью. И это один из столпов, на котором покоится все здание науки. В ней мало придумать красивую теорию - она должна работать. Проблема наших предков зачастую была не в том, что они не могли проверить ту или иную теорию экспериментально, а в том, что они подобную проверку вообще не считали нужной. Именно поэтому по умам кочевали тысячи абсолютно бредовых и не соответствующих действительности идей. Многие впрочем, бродят по мозгам людей до сих пор и по все той же причине._


Я что-то не поняла пафоса).

----------


## Алексей Л

> Энергия — это རླུང་ rlung, а устная передача — ལུང་ lung. Это не одно и то же.


Играть словами -это интеллект, понимать суть- это мудрость

----------


## Нико

> Играть словами -это интеллект, понимать суть- это мудрость


Человек хотел сказать, что устная передача - это ветер).

----------


## Алексей Л

> Человек хотел сказать, что устная передача - это ветер).


Невидим ветер, но видны
согнувшиеся ветви ивы
И в ту же сторону летят 
по ветру лепестки

----------

Монферран (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Невидим ветер, но видны
> согнувшиеся ветви ивы
> И в ту же сторону летят 
> по ветру лепестки


Иными словами, про дзогчен так ничего дельного и не скажете?))))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мантра Зеленой Тары начитывается для проявления активности Зеленой Тары, и хоть на заборе прочитаете и будете начитывать, то активность проявится.





> Мантра Тары сохраняет эффективность, даже если её прочесть на заборе и потом повторять.


Насколько знаю, такое утверждения верно, только для для имеющих  лунг. Например для тибетцев, которые уже с детства лунги на основные мантры по праздникам получали )

----------


## Нико

> Насколько знаю, такое утверждения верно, только для для имеющих  лунг. Например для тибетцев, которые уже с детства лунги на основные мантры по праздникам получали )


Не правы Вы. Даже мантра "пошёл на фиг" имеет огромное влияние, если в неё верить).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Иными словами, про дзогчен так ничего дельного и не скажете?))))))


В дзогчене речь это аспект энергии, (чего же боле?))

----------


## Нико

> В дзогчене речь это аспект энергии, (чего же боле?))


Неверно. Двойка.

----------


## Монферран

> Полноцено - это как? Если Вы прочитаете рецепт в книге - можете ли Вы по нему готовить? Есть еще кое-какие условия, верно?


Вот и вновь встретилось это слово - "условия". Верно ли я понимаю, что центром исследования ума является определение условий (возникновения и прекращения чего-то, чего я еще не вполне... звеньев двенадцатиперстного, в общем, возникновения)? Здесь, я догадываюсь, речь о тех же условиях, не о каких-то иных. Не всегда "полноценную практику" люди понимают как наблюдение за умом, ожидают некого "объективно работающего" эффекта, а по сути фокуса-покуса, и в этом проблема?
Won Soeng, научите обнаруживать условия на простом уровне.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Неверно. Двойка.


А как по вашему?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не правы Вы. Даже мантра "пошёл на фиг" имеет огромное влияние, если в неё верить).


Как много мантр оказывается есть )
А на приведенную Вами, мы в детстве тоже лунги получали от  друзей ровесников  и старших товарищей )

А если серьёзно, да вера нужна, это очень важно. Спасибо!

----------

Нико (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А как по вашему?


Я сначала хочу узнать у Вас, ведь традиция Ваша: дзогчен. Чем Вы вообще занимаетесь?)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я сначала хочу узнать у Вас, ведь традиция Ваша: дзогчен. Чем Вы вообще занимаетесь?)))


После некоторого момента мне стало неинтересно изучать, теперь только практикую, я вам все сказал не по книжке а как вижу.

----------


## Нико

> После некоторого момента мне стало неинтересно изучать, теперь только практикую, я вам все сказал не по книжке а как вижу.


Мало видеть.... Нужно знать технику дзогчен, а она очень и очень непростая же. Иначе всё будет синего цвета.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Мало видеть.... Нужно знать технику дзогчен, а она очень и очень непростая же. Иначе всё будет синего цвета.


Никто и не говорит что простая. На самом деле простая конечно но вся сложность в этой простоте. 
Вот вы любите все усложнять а я не только знаю что можно это сделать но и делаю, пусть там хоть сто тысяч скептиков со мной спорят, я с дороги не сверну и добъюсь в этой жизни. Вот такой настрой должен быть у вас.

----------


## Нико

> Никто и не говорит что простая. На самом деле простая конечно но вся сложность в этой простоте. 
> Вот вы любите все усложнять а я не только знаю что можно это сделать но и делаю, пусть там хоть сто тысяч скептиков со мной спорят, я с дороги не сверну и добъюсь в этой жизни. Вот такой настрой должен быть у вас.


Сначала скажите, чего добиваться решили. А вдруг нечего?)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Играть словами -это интеллект, понимать суть- это мудрость


А выпендриваться, притворяясь, что понимаешь суть — это что?

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (08.09.2015), Алексей Л (08.09.2015), Нико (08.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Сначала скажите, чего добиваться решили. А вдруг нечего?)


Реализации, хочу завершить иллюзию и видеть истину, завершить сансару и нирвану

----------


## Харуказе

> Реализации, хочу завершить иллюзию и видеть истину, завершить сансару и нирвану


ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа.
Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь.
Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает.
Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя

----------

Алексей Л (08.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

По своему видит гинеколог, всю жизнь работавший в посёлке- собрание работниц цеха из местного хлебозавода. 
И так-же бывший участковый- привычным взглядом отмечает- перемещенья точек сбыта- веществ запретных к обороту.
Никто не может догадаться- лишь о занятиях соседа, дзогченченпой себя назвавшим, бухающего дважды в месяц...

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Кузьмич (08.09.2015), Мяснов (08.09.2015), Паня (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Реализации, хочу завершить иллюзию и видеть истину, завершить сансару и нирвану


Так Вы знаете метод завершения этой иллюзии, если следовать дзогчен? Или по-прежнему не можете отличить иллюзию от реальности?

----------


## Алексей Л

> ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа.
> Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь.
> Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает.
> Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя


Вот именно так, поэтому существует практика без практики, когда нужно отбросить все, в том числе буддизм и желание чего-то достигать. Вот так, на полном серъезе придется стать не буддистом. да и чего реализовывать ведь все и так совершенно  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так Вы знаете метод завершения этой иллюзии, если следовать дзогчен? Или по-прежнему не можете отличить иллюзию от реальности?


Вот вам вся правда, нет метода ведущего к конечному освобождению, каждый должен найти свой, метод без метода.

----------


## Нико

> Вот именно так, поэтому существует практика без практики, когда нужно отбросить все, в том числе буддизм и желание чего-то достигать. Вот так, на полном серъезе придется стать не буддистом. да и чего реализовывать ведь все и так совершенно


Глупости говорить изволите).

----------


## Нико

> Вот вам вся правда, нет метода ведущего к конечному освобождению, каждый должен найти свой, метод без метода.


Ну тогда хотя бы уберите из "традиции" дзогчен. Пусть будет "нет".)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну тогда хотя бы уберите из "традиции" дзогчен. Пусть будет "нет".)


Всему свое время)

----------


## Нико

> Всему свое время)


Да, а технику дзогчен так рассказать тут и не можете. ) Всему своё время))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я что-то не поняла пафоса).


Это так @*PampKin* "обосновывает" научность буддизма
Точно так же можно и вуду "обосновать" и освящение воды в церкви, да и что угодно еще.
Глупость, короче.

----------

Фил (08.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, ты не можешь не "приложить", конечно...


прости, дорогая, редактирую по привычке, никак остановиться не могу.
больше не буду ))))

----------


## Максим&

> Решил, потому что раздел форума - тибетский буддизм, и дхарани с "тибетской" садханы.
> И сутры Махаяны изустно передавались, задолго до того, как были записаны.
> 
> А почему Вы по другому решили?


Решил потому как ещё никто не убедил, что эта дхарани Манджушри относится по составлению не 6-7вв., когда начинался тантрический расцвет, а вместе с ним похоже и мистицизм звука. Это когда результат или ритуал зависит не от смысла и понимания или внутреннего настроя человека, а от правильности произношения. Не правильно произнёс вибрацию и магического эффекта не получил.
В раннем буддизме, например времён кодификации канона, такой тайной ритуалистики не замечено. Махаяна зарождалась не где-то там, нипонятно где, а непосредственно в среде все той же хинаяны и за некоторым исключением в ней мало, что отличалось от никайского буддизма. Достаточно почитать Нагарджуну ( не тантрика). В его  Ратнавали никаких ещё вангов,лунгов, абхишек и прочего нет. Первые дхарани могли быть достаточно просты в употреблении, в смысле без всякой секретности звукового ряда. Как в обычных защитительных молитвах авраамических религий. Открыл молитв слов и читай себе сколько влезет. Если перепутал пару букв или пукнул не так, не имеет значения.
И уже позже, то ли с развитием своих мистических идей, то ли под влиянием брахманизма, начинается применение мантр больше похожих на магические звуки, нежели на обычные экзотерические молитвы. 
Вот как то так я это вижу. А то что дхарани взята из сборника тибетского ламы ещё не говорит о том, что она тантрическая. Ну и не раз говорилось, что например мантры Таре или Ом мани..можно читать без всяких абхишек и ухишрений. Но давайте пока оставим дхарани. Нико сказали, что будто бы и Ом мани...очищает тучу омрачений. Я прочитал даже не один раз, а раз 500 наверно. Ничего в мозгах не поменялось, как был мрак так и стоит. Значит что все эти лёгкие обещания есть либо трюк, либо подходят людям набожным и с значительной долей веры.

----------


## Нико

> прости, дорогая, редактирую по привычке, никак остановиться не могу.
> больше не буду ))))


Отредактируй эту строфу по привычке -- так, чтоб "звучало"!)

----------

Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...а раз 500 наверно.


 Мантры сотнями тыщ раз начитываются для эффекта. И это еще с передачей.

----------

Алексей Л (08.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Мантры сотнями тыщ раз начитываются для эффекта. И это еще с передачей.


Я в курсе. Манджушри сказал что после 300 т. раз начитки он явится мантрину. Если у вас есть такой запал, то можете проверить, правда ли. Так же он сказал, что и после одного раза могут быть очищены "ооооочень много проступков". Если вы отслеживали тему, то я писал, что такого очищения не прочувствовал. Чеж вы то на меня насели:-)  Это ж не я обет давал, а Манджушри.

----------

Neroli (08.09.2015), Алексей Л (08.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, а технику дзогчен так рассказать тут и не можете. ) Всему своё время))).


Значит вы не готовы ее услышать)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Я в курсе. Манджушри сказал что после 300 т. раз начитки он явится мантрину. Если у вас есть такой запал, то можете проверить, правда ли. Так же он сказал, что и после одного раза могут быть очищены "ооооочень много проступков". Если вы отслеживали тему, то я писал, что такого очищения не прочувствовал. Чеж вы то на меня насели:-)  Это ж не я обет давал, а Манджушри.


Чего вы к Машжушрям прицепились? (да- же однократный приём: аспирина- благотворен для сердца, алкоголя- вреден, ЛСД- опасен... однократная прогулка в лесу полезна...)- для подтверждения есть приборы и понятийный аппарат. Ну у буддейцев свои приборы- "унутреннние" и + шаматха и + авторитетная гура (проффесор для науки..).

----------

Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я в курсе. Манджушри сказал что после 300 т. раз начитки он явится мантрину. Если у вас есть такой запал, то можете проверить, правда ли. Так же он сказал, что и после одного раза могут быть очищены "ооооочень много проступков". Если вы отслеживали тему, то я писал, что такого очищения не прочувствовал. Чеж вы то на меня насели:-)  Это ж не я обет давал, а Манджушри.


А, то есть не Вы? Манджушри виноват в том, что оку не явился после 300т. начитки? Или Вы не пробовали? Или у Вас пока осталось самомнение -- мол, пущай Манджушри явится, а я позырю на него, грызя семечки?))) 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Алексей Л

> А, то есть не Вы? Манджушри виноват в том, что оку не явился после 300т. начитки? Или Вы не пробовали? Или у Вас пока осталось самомнение -- мол, пущай Манджушри явится, а я позырю на него, грызя семечки?)))


Ой, наши интеллектуалы как всегда смешат мои тапочки, Манджурши просто обязан появиться))), не так ли?

----------


## Максим&

> Чего вы к Машжушрям прицепились? (да- же однократный приём: аспирина- благотворен для сердца, алкоголя- вреден, ЛСД- опасен... однократная прогулка в лесу полезна...)- для подтверждения есть приборы и понятийный аппарат. Ну у буддейцев свои приборы- "унутреннние" и + шаматха и + авторитетная гура (проффесор для науки..).


Ну так после аспирина я ощущаю что проходит жар, после ЛСД тоже не без эффектов, и т.д. То есть я реально ощущаю изменения в теле или уме или в обоих. А тут ниче...а ведь какой-то эффект по идее должен был пройти.

----------


## Neroli

Ребят, 300 т. это когда было? Надо больше, - инфляция)) Народу на планете больше стало, ко всем не находишься))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015), Дондог (29.07.2016), Кузьмич (08.09.2015), Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А, то есть не Вы? Манджушри виноват в том, что оку не явился после 300т. начитки? Или Вы не пробовали? Или у Вас пока осталось самомнение -- мол, пущай Манджушри явится, а я позырю на него, грызя семечки?)))


Вы вообще читаете то что люди пишут:-)  Я геройство тыщь раз оставил другим, но в дхарани и *Про Один Раз Говорилось!*

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так после аспирина я ощущаю что проходит жар, после ЛСД тоже не без эффектов, и т.д. То есть я реально ощущаю изменения в теле или уме или в обоих. А тут ниче...а ведь какой-то эффект по идее должен был пройти.


Ни- так, после аспирина вы ощущаете- жар, а не "пользу для сердца", а после ЛСД- 4- кричащих руки, а не опасность закрепления новых странных нейронных связей. (от мантр даже малого количества- вы то-же можете что- то пережить- да хоть скуку- к примеру, а "очищение кармы"- живёт в других понятиях и инструментах)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ребят, 300 т. это когда было? Надо больше, - инфляция)) Народу на планете больше стало, ко всем не находишься))


Какая инфляция- у моего просветлённого аспекта?

----------


## Максим&

> Ребят, 300 т. это когда было? Надо больше, - инфляция)) Народу на планете больше стало, ко всем не находишься))


Шутить изволите?:-)  Я тут до небес пытаюсь достучаться и спросить где обещанная манна после одного раза. Людишки то немощны стали, нам бы скидки на возраст. А вы тут про мильон намекаете. Уж увольте.

----------


## Нико

> Ой, наши интеллектуалы как всегда смешат мои тапочки, Манджурши просто обязан появиться))), не так ли?


Не обязан он появиться перед такими глупцами). Сам понимаете).

----------

Алексей Л (08.09.2015), Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Шутить изволите?:-)  Я тут до небес пытаюсь достучаться и спросить где обещанная манна после одного раза. Людишки то немощны стали, нам бы скидки на возраст. А вы тут про мильон намекаете. Уж увольте.


Ну должно же быть какое-то логичное объяснение, *почему не...*
Например, Маднжушри пришел, но он невидимый.
Или: нет никакого Манджушри.
Или: нет никакого Максима, к которому можно было бы прийти. Как вариант.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016), Максим& (08.09.2015), Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы вообще читаете то что люди пишут:-)  Я геройство тыщь раз оставил другим, но в дхарани и *Про Один Раз Говорилось!*


Я уже Вам объяснила, что "одын раз" тут не сработает. Будете мильоны наворачивать, в Вашем-то случае...

----------


## Neroli

> Не обязан он появиться перед такими глупцами). Сам понимаете).


А как же обет помогать всем без исключения?

----------


## Нико

> А как же обет помогать всем без исключения?


А как же обет Прибежища? В одну сторону ничего не работает, даже секс).

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Ни- так, после аспирина вы ощущаете- жар, а не "пользу для сердца", а после ЛСД- 4- кричащих руки, а не опасность закрепления новых странных нейронных связей. (от мантр даже малого количества- вы то-же можете что- то пережить- да хоть скуку- к примеру, а "очищение кармы"- живёт в других понятиях и инструментах)


Итак, наши омрачения влияют на то, что мы есть сейчас. А также множество проступков в прошлом закрепило именно эту нейронную связь и мы либо теряем совесть, либо наполняемся страхом, либо гневливы или пессиместичны. Мы становимся рабами, или как говорит Нероли роботами так как сильно клешь запрограмировало нас на определённые реакции или видения ситуации. Но давайте не будем об абстрактном. Возьмём гипотетического наркомана. Укол-это действие, проступок. Он омрачает мозг, с точки зрения буддовости. Сотни уколов так подавлят волю и мозговые реакции человека, что он становится рабом привычки. В опр.минуты он способен осознать пагубное положение но сил уже не имеет бороться. Это его карма!
И вот появляется Манджушри и обещает мильоны проступков очистить. Среди них я так полагаю должна очиститься и карма наркомана. Как вы считаете, вмиг избавившись от многолетнего или векового груза он почувствует это на себе? Я уверен что да. 
Я уж даже не знаю какие примеры вам ещё приводить, чтобы обратить внимание что ничто мимо нас незамеченным не пройдёт. Нужно быть мертвым чтоб не почувствовать изменения в своей психике.
Я ничего не почувствовал. Поэтому меня либо  уже кто то раньше освятил:-) , либо все это мулька.

----------

Neroli (08.09.2015), Андрей Урбанович (08.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А как же обет Прибежища? В одну сторону ничего не работает, даже секс).


Ах, секс. 
Ну пусть придет - поработаем))

Майя, ты чего сказать то хотела?

----------

Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Поэтому меня либо  уже кто то раньше освятил:-) , либо все это мулька.


Либо вы не верили. Я же не зря про плацебо.

----------


## Максим&

> Не обязан он появиться перед такими глупцами). Сам понимаете).


Не обязан, это когда обязательств не давал...но сказано
Клятвенная дхарани ММанджушри
Если произнесёт эту мантру *один раз,* проступки тысячи кальп без остатка очистятся. 

Да, совсем забыл ещё вариант. Что это клятва не Манджушри, а какого-то хитрого индийского попа:-)

----------


## Нико

> Не обязан, это когда обязательств не давал...но сказано
> Клятвенная дхарани ММанджушри
> Если произнесёт эту мантру *один раз,* проступки тысячи кальп без остатка очистятся. 
> 
> Да, совсем забыл ещё вариант. Что это клятва не Манджушри, а какого-то хитрого индийского попа:-)


Так Вы уже определитесь: Манджушри или хитрый индийский поп).

----------


## Максим&

> Ну должно же быть какое-то логичное объяснение, *почему не...*
> Например, Маднжушри пришел, но он невидимый.
> Или: нет никакого Манджушри.
> Или: нет никакого Максима, к которому можно было бы прийти. Как вариант.


Оооооооо....Нероли и вы туда же. Видение М. тут не обговаривается, там аж 300 тыщь раз надо молиться. А он обетовал манну небесную после одного раза.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, совсем забыл ещё вариант. Что это клятва не Манджушри, а какого-то хитрого индийского попа:-)


А индийскому попу какой профит?

----------


## Дубинин

> Итак, наши омрачения влияют на то, что мы есть сейчас. А также множество проступков в прошлом закрепило именно эту нейронную связь и мы либо теряем совесть, либо наполняемся страхом, либо гневливы или пессиместичны. Мы становимся рабами, или как говорит Нероли роботами так как сильно клешь запрограмировало нас на определённые реакции или видения ситуации. Но давайте не будем об абстрактном. Возьмём гипотетического наркомана. Укол-это действие, проступок. Он омрачает мозг, с точки зрения буддовости. Сотни уколов так подавлят волю и мозговые реакции человека, что он становится рабом привычки. В опр.минуты он способен осознать пагубное положение но сил уже не имеет бороться. Это его карма!
> И вот появляется Манджушри и обещает мильоны проступков очистить. Среди них я так полагаю должна очиститься и карма наркомана. Как вы считаете, вмиг избавившись от многолетнего или векового груза он почувствует это на себе? Я уверен что да. 
> Я уж даже не знаю какие примеры вам ещё приводить, чтобы обратить внимание что ничто мимо нас незамеченным не пройдёт. Нужно быть мертвым чтоб не почувствовать изменения в своей психике.
> Я ничего не почувствовал. Поэтому меня либо  уже кто то раньше освятил:-) , либо все это мулька.


Нихт, я получал реализации тантры- промежуточные, это работает не так. Когда вы читаете- белеберду- вы не получаете ничего, т.к. вы попутно: (сомневаетесь, издеваетесь,на всякий случай надеятесь, наблюдаете за реакцией своей- со стороны некого- "себя"..) т.е. вы не разу не прочитали мантру именно "божества"- иначе после мантры вы-бы сказали: вот был голос-божества- чего-то я прибитый слегка.. (к примеру))
(если про пристрастия- то реализация проявляется- "отсутствием" (например меньше счастья от бухла и меньше тяги- интеллектуальной а остаётся заметнее "животной")

----------

Мяснов (08.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Либо вы не верили. Я же не зря про плацебо.


А ну да. Стандартный ответ попадьи:-)
Надеюсь не обидел сравнением.

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> А индийскому попу какой профит?


Ну здрасте. Я ж писал раньше. В секту свою завлечь конечно, чтож ещё.Чем больше людей в твоём культе, тем богаче монастырь, вкуснее еда и выбор дакинь поболе.

----------


## Нико

> Ну здрасте. Я ж писал раньше. В секту свою завлечь конечно, чтож ещё.Чем больше людей в твоём культе, тем богаче монастырь, вкуснее еда и выбор дакинь поболе.


Мы вроде тут про религию, не про секты?

----------


## Максим&

> Нихт, я получал реализации тантры- промежуточные, это работает не так. Когда вы читаете- белеберду- вы не получаете ничего, т.к. вы попутно: (сомневаетесь, издеваетесь,на всякий случай надеятесь, наблюдаете за реакцией своей- со стороны некого себя..) т.е. вы не разу не прочитали мантру именно "божества"- иначе после мантры вы-бы сказали: вот был голос-божества- чего-то я прибитый слегка.. (к примеру))
> (если про пристрастия- то реализация проявляется- отсутсвием (например меньше счастья от бухла и меньше тяги- интеллектуальной а остаётся заметнее "животной")


При чем здесь тантра. Вот есть клятва Мандушри. Про один раз ( если не чем конечно). Вот сидит М. на облаке или лотосе и видит как я измученный грехами натыкаюсь на эту его дхарани и с умилением и упованием на его милость, в ожидании чуда прочитываю эту дхарани. Истинный крест -читал не спешно и с интонацией. 
И какая по вашему должна быть реакция М.? Забыл он там что ли, или думает...неееет дружок, я тебя не понимаю без санскрита, сначала выучи санскрит или тибетский на крайняк. А может вообще думает...ну и идиот:-)

----------


## Максим&

> Мы вроде тут про религию, не про секты?


Ай, да не важно. И там и там есть люди корыстные.

----------


## Нико

> При чем здесь тантра. Вот есть клятва Мандушри. Про один раз ( если не чем конечно). Вот сидит М. на облаке или лотосе и видит как я измученный грехами натыкаюсь на эту его дхарани и с умилением и упованием на его милость, в ожидании чуда прочитываю эту дхарани. Истинный крест -читал не спешно и с интонацией. 
> И какая по вашему должна быть реакция М.? Забыл он там что ли, или думает...неееет дружок, я тебя не понимаю без санскрита, сначала выучи санскрит или тибетский на крайняк. А может вообще думает...ну и идиот:-)


Придётся матчасть подсказать.... Про Асангу, который 12 лет в ретрите не мог увидеть Майтрею. Хотя тот постоянно был рядом и даже терпел плевки Асанги на свои одежды.... Асанге казалось, что он плевался в пол... Ан нет!)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> При чем здесь тантра. Вот есть клятва Мандушри. Про один раз ( если не чем конечно). Вот сидит М. на облаке или лотосе и видит как я измученный грехами натыкаюсь на эту его дхарани и с умилением и упованием на его милость, в ожидании чуда прочитываю эту дхарани. Истинный крест -читал не спешно и с интонацией. 
> И какая по вашему должна быть реакция М.? Забыл он там что ли, или думает...неееет дружок, я тебя не понимаю без санскрита, сначала выучи санскрит или тибетский на крайняк. А может вообще думает...ну и идиот:-)


Но он не на облаке! При прочтении- вы даёте этим звукам проявиться в пространство из "божества" (из просветлённой части вас). Чистота эксперимента не соблюдена.. божества нет)

----------


## Максим&

> Придётся матчасть подсказать.... Про Асангу, который 12 лет в ретрите не мог увидеть Майтрею. Хотя тот постоянно был рядом и даже терпел плевки Асанги на свои одежды.... Асанге казалось, что он плевался в пол... Ан нет!)


Асанга наверно эту дхарани не видел. Возможно после 300 тыщного раза плюнул бы на саму затею.

----------


## Нико

> Асанга наверно эту дхарани не видел. Возможно после 300 тыщного раза плюнул бы на саму затею.


Да, конечно, куда там Асанге.... До Вас).

----------


## Максим&

> Но он не на облаке! При прочтении- вы даёте этим звукам проявиться в пространство из "божества" (из просветлённой части вас). Чистота эксперимента не соблюдена.. божества нет)


Хорошо, пусть на Небе Тушита. Но я не про тантру.

----------


## Максим&

> Да, конечно, куда там Асанге.... До Вас).


Я так не сказал. Но я действовал по инструкции. Инструкция дала осечку.

----------


## Нико

> Я так не сказал. Но я действовал по инструкции. Инструкция дала осечку.


Она дала осечку, потому что у Вас в сердце чего-то не хватило на тот момент. Только из-за этого.

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> .. Но я не про тантру.


Вне тантрического аспекта это уже не буддизм- ибо "дхарани в вакууме"- это набор звуков. Если набор не случаен- то это тантризм.

----------

Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вне тантрического аспекта это уже не буддизм- ибо "дхарани в вакууме"- это набор звуков. Если набор не случаен- то это тантризм.


Дхарани были ещё при ранней махаяне.

----------


## Максим&

> Она дала осечку, потому что у Вас в сердце чего-то не хватило на тот момент. Только из-за этого.


Или я свят, и очищать нечего было. А что, думаете только Дубинину можно пратьекабудствовать:-)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дхарани были ещё при ранней махаяне.


И что? ну были. Я о принципе, а  не о сформированной системе. Ребёнок копирует мать- именно тантрой- "делаясь" ею. Лётчик на симмуляторе отрабатывает бой- танрой- делаясь бойцом, качёк в зале- поднимает штангу- мотивируется тантрой- "делаясь"- огромным дядькой- "Арнольдом".

----------

Мяснов (08.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Или я свят, и очищать нечего было. А что, думаете только Дубинину можно пратьекабудствовать:-)


Дубинин не пратьекабудда. Он недоделанный бодхисаттва. ) И у Вас есть что очищать. ))

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не явился после 300т. начитки? Или Вы не пробовали?


Один Отшельник Однажды,
сидя в многотрудных усилиях достижения шаматхи в медитации на дыхании, на 17-м цикле достиг пустоты. Он совершал медленный вдох — ничего. Он совершал медленный выдох — ничего. и скучно же стало ему!
Забросил он четки в нужник и отправился на дискотеку.

М. Кожевникова

----------

Neroli (08.09.2015), Дубинин (08.09.2015), Кузьмич (08.09.2015), Максим& (08.09.2015), Паня (08.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ах, секс. 
> Ну пусть придет - поработаем))


Один Отшельник Однажды,
сидя в многотрудных усилиях достижения шаматхи в медитации на дыхании, на одиннадцатом цикле увидел вдруг укоризненный взгляд Учителя, устремленный на него из алтаря.
— И о чем ты только думаешь! — удрученно спросил Учитель.
— О бабах, — признался отшельник.
— Почему о бабах?! — поразился святой.
— А я всегда про них думаю.
— Тогда начни все сначала и медитируй про баб.
Отшельник последовал высшему указанию, начал все сначала и раньше других достиг всецелого опустошения сознания: поскольку удерживать объект медитации он не мог, а ни о чем, кроме баб, думать был не в силах.

М. Кожевникова

----------

Neroli (08.09.2015), Андрей Урбанович (08.09.2015), Дубинин (08.09.2015), Кузьмич (08.09.2015), Максим& (08.09.2015), Мяснов (08.09.2015), Нико (08.09.2015), Паня (08.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А ну да. Стандартный ответ попадьи:-)
> Надеюсь не обидел сравнением.


Вы не поняли. Возможно жажда изменений [иначе зачем существо берется карму чистить], запускает в психике нужный процесс. И все работает))

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> И что? ну были. Я о принципе, а  не о сформированной системе. Ребёнок копирует мать- именно тантрой- "делаясь" ею. Лётчик на симмуляторе отрабатывает бой- танрой- делаясь бойцом, качёк в зале- поднимает штангу- мотивируется тантрой- "делаясь"- огромным дядькой- "Арнольдом".


И? Причём здесь клятва Манджушри очистить мои грехи?

----------


## Максим&

> Один Отшельник Однажды,
> сидя в многотрудных усилиях достижения шаматхи в медитации на дыхании, на 17-м цикле достиг пустоты. Он совершал медленный вдох — ничего. Он совершал медленный выдох — ничего. и скучно же стало ему!
> Забросил он четки в нужник и отправился на дискотеку.
> 
> М. Кожевникова


А сколько это цикл? Один раз вдох-выдох или сто? Может ещё подышать попробовать, если и тут не пофартит приму ислам. Там хоть гурий обещают:-)

----------


## Neroli

> ...если и тут не пофартит приму ислам. Там хоть гурий обещают:-)


да, ислам грамотнее скроен. все после смерти.

----------

Дубинин (08.09.2015), Максим& (08.09.2015), Нико (08.09.2015), Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы не поняли. Возможно жажда изменений [иначе зачем существо берется карму чистить], запускает в психике нужный процесс. И все работает))


Может и запускается, но это будет не чудо, а мои усилия. А сразу, здесь и теперь это чудо клятвы. А может и вправду он не понял меня, и нужно было на санскрите?

----------


## Neroli

> Может и запускается, но это будет не чудо, а мои усилия. А сразу, здесь и теперь это чудо клятвы. А может и вправду он не понял меня, и нужно было на санскрите?


Так может и нет никакого чуда. Есть волшебный вы и упайя, чтобы заставить вас "работать". ("зачем " - другой вопрос)

----------

Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Так может и нет никакого чуда. Есть волшебный вы и упайя, чтобы заставить вас "работать". ("зачем " - другой вопрос)


Может. Я это тоже предположил раньше ( пост 28 вроде), но как то особо никто не внял.

----------


## Нико

> И? Причём здесь клятва Манджушри очистить мои грехи?


྇Максим, Вы кокетничать изволите на буддийском форуме?! Я хоть и не модератор, у меня есть связи.... Извольте выражаться серьёзнее!

----------


## Neroli

> Может. Я это тоже предположил раньше ( пост 28 вроде), но как то особо никто не внял.


Но вы там дальше "доброты" не пошли)) А ну как станется, что Манджушри - аспект вашего же Ума? И попы опять в белом все))

зы: на всякий случай, у меня нет ни веры, ни мнения, я ничего не знаю и не утверждаю. гипотезы перебираю токма.

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Однажды Вы найдете свой ответ.

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот и вновь встретилось это слово - "условия". Верно ли я понимаю, что центром исследования ума является определение условий (возникновения и прекращения чего-то, чего я еще не вполне... звеньев двенадцатиперстного, в общем, возникновения)? Здесь, я догадываюсь, речь о тех же условиях, не о каких-то иных. Не всегда "полноценную практику" люди понимают как наблюдение за умом, ожидают некого "объективно работающего" эффекта, а по сути фокуса-покуса, и в этом проблема?
> Won Soeng, научите обнаруживать условия на простом уровне.


Проще всего начинать со страданий и жажды. Всякий раз, когда чувствуете неудовлетворенность - взгляните, отчего Вам не безразлично, чего Вы хотите.

----------

Монферран (08.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> ྇Максим, Вы кокетничать изволите на буддийском форуме?! Я хоть и не модератор, у меня есть связи.... Извольте выражаться серьёзнее!


Слава Ахурамазде, что мы не в средневековой Испании.

----------


## Максим&

> Но вы там дальше "доброты" не пошли)) А ну как станется, что Манджушри - аспект вашего же Ума? И попы опять в белом все))
> 
> зы: на всякий случай, у меня нет ни веры, ни мнения, я ничего не знаю и не утверждаю. гипотезы перебираю токма.


Я не против попов, я против пройдох. 
Вы полагает, что я когда-то дал клятву спасти себя самого? Я пока не могу свести концы с концами. Даже если аспект, то как насчёт "за раз очистить карму без остатка".  Мой аспект ума не мог более реальные обещания дать? Хорошо хоть не сказал, что смогу горы переставлять имея веру с горчишное зерно.
Достоевский вон по этому поводу целый диалог сложил.
https://ru.m.wikisource.org/wiki/Бра...ретья/VII

----------

Neroli (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я не против попов, я против пройдох. 
> Вы полагает, что я когда-то дал клятву спасти себя самого? Я пока не могу свести концы с концами. Даже если аспект, то как насчёт "за раз очистить карму без остатка".  Мой аспект ума не мог более реальные обещания дать? Хорошо хоть не сказал, что смогу горы переставлять имея веру с горчишное зерно.
> Достоевский вон по этому поводу целый диалог сложил.
> https://ru.m.wikisource.org/wiki/Бра...ретья/VII


Из этого делаем вывод: Вы несчастливы. Хва беситься, надо решать проблему. )

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> И? Причём здесь клятва Манджушри очистить мои грехи?


Так он поклялся "быть- не уходить"- дабы "освободить". Всё честно- сидит- ждёт. Проявляется как и положено божеству; то как аспект ума светлого- самого йогина, то "с наружи"- ежели йогина правильно "растопырило"- двойственно. (как печка к примеру- то она- "тепло и хорошо" субъективное, то мечты- абстрактные (когда замёрз где-то).

----------

Мяснов (08.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Из этого делаем вывод: Вы несчастливы. Хва беситься, надо решать проблему. )


Предлагаете попробовать 300 тышь раз?

----------


## Максим&

> Так он поклялся "быть- не уходить"- дабы "освободить". Всё честно- сидит- ждёт. Проявляется как и положено божеству; то как аспект ума светлого- самого йогина, то с наружи- ежели йогина правильно "растопырило"- двойственно.


А чего ждёт? Вот он я. Дхарани прочёл. Где результат?

----------


## Дубинин

> А чего ждёт? Вот он я. Дхарани прочёл. Где результат?


Так нет действия (почтенного без сомнения чтения речи Манжушри). Есть бубнёж звуков неизвестно кого. (манжушри это не имя того кто нацарапал текст, он "переживается божеством"- иначе фокус не получится- озвучка без ("обожу и уважу")- не работает (ну или не заявлена в условия))

----------

Нико (08.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Хва беситься,


Пожалуй вы правы. Наверно пора и тормознуть. А то вдруг не соврали про Авичи.

----------


## Нико

> Предлагаете попробовать 300 тышь раз?


Не, в Вашем клиническом случае я это не порекомендую. Лучше секс.

----------


## Максим&

> Так нет действия (почтенного без сомнения чтения речи Манжушри). Есть бубнёж звуков неизвестно кого. (манжушри это не имя того кто нацарапал текст, он "переживается божеством"- иначе фокус не получится- озвучка без ("обожу и уважу")- не работает (ну или не заявлена в условия))


Дубинин, вот вы в курсе всех этих тантрических комбинаций. Возьмите и сами попробуйте. Потом расскажете что да как. Только без мухлежа:-)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы полагает, что я когда-то дал клятву спасти себя самого? Я пока не могу свести концы с концами. Даже если аспект, то как насчёт "за раз очистить карму без остатка".  Мой аспект ума не мог более реальные обещания дать? Хорошо хоть не сказал, что смогу горы переставлять имея веру с горчишное зерно.


Не думаю, что давали клятву. Возможно, вы (ну и мы за компанию) имеете возможность спасти себя прямо сейчас, просто не в курсе. А в лоб не получится. И тут вам упайя про Манжушри, и вы такой раааз...))

----------


## Максим&

> Не думаю, что давали клятву. Возможно, вы (ну и мы за компанию) имеете возможность спасти себя прямо сейчас, просто не в курсе. А в лоб не получится. И тут вам упайя про Манжушри, и вы такой раааз...))


Ага, двааа...и третий день флуда, а воз и ныне там:-) 
А может вы сами попробуете, или Нико подобьете на авантюру? Может у вас чего выгорит. Там же всего один то раз нужно прочесть.

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, двааа...и третий день флуда, а воз и ныне там:-)


А куда вам нужно, чтобы воз поехал?




> А может вы сами попробуете, или Нико подобьете на авантюру? Может у вас чего выгорит. Там же всего один то раз нужно прочесть.


К сожалению, я свою теорию проверить не смогу. У меня веры нет совсем. Вся надежда на Нико.

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015), Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, вот вы в курсе всех этих тантрических комбинаций. Возьмите и сами попробуйте. Потом расскажете что да как. Только без мухлежа:-)


Пробовал- чистит. (в смысле "прибавляет" отсутствия побуждений). Но я не в курсе- "это кальпы почистились" или я переучил мозг  здесь и сейчас как "собака павлова". 
И это были не дхарани (они меня не вдохновляют).

----------

Мяснов (08.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но давайте пока оставим дхарани. Нико сказали, что будто бы и Ом мани...очищает тучу омрачений. Я прочитал даже не один раз, а раз 500 наверно. Ничего в мозгах не поменялось, как был мрак так и стоит. Значит что все эти лёгкие обещания есть либо трюк, либо подходят людям набожным и с значительной долей веры.


Про цифры в древнеиндийских  текстах Вам уже говорил.
Но Вы предпочитаете рассматривать Сутры, как доклад современного учёного или как Библию.

Дело Ваше.

Раз так тяжело лунг получить - читайте без лунга.
Хотите пару раз прочесть и ждать эффект - ждите.

----------

Нико (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ага, двааа...и третий день флуда, а воз и ныне там:-) 
> А может вы сами попробуете, или Нико подобьете на авантюру? Может у вас чего выгорит. Там же всего один то раз нужно прочесть.


Вас давно никто чётками по одному месту не бил.

----------


## Максим&

> Вас давно никто чётками по одному месту не бил.


Я ж не Наропа, чего меня бить-то? :Wink:

----------


## Аше

Текст дхарани, о которой здесь идет речь, взят из Кангьюра из раздела собрания тантр (а не из раздела собрания дхарани, как здесь, видимо, полагали, опираясь на название текста, где действительно написано, что это дхарани), подраздела крийя тантр, и называется "'jam dpal dam bcas pa'i gzungs".

В переводе, ссылку на который приводили (http://abhidharma.ru/A/Bodhissatva/C...ushri/0004.htm), мантра записана неверно, т.к. в трансрипции её записали на тибетский манер, хотя её надо было записывать на санскритский манер.

Кроме того в том переводе, текст описания эффектов несколько сократили. Там в начале написано:
"Тот, кто держит эту дхарани в уме (санскр. дхАрана), читает её вслух, учит ей, будет обладать острым умом.
Одним произношением - удержишь 100 дхарани и без остатка очистишь накопления неблагих действий (санскр. пАпа) за тысячу кальп."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015), Дубинин (08.09.2015), Максим& (08.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Аше* не подскажете, какое санскритское слово перевели тибетским лунг?

----------

Сергей Хос (08.09.2015)

----------


## Аше

> @*Аше* не подскажете, какое санскритское слово перевели тибетским лунг?


Здесь есть сложности. Во-первых, тибетский, это такой язык, что разные по написанию слова могут произноситься практически идентично. Во-вторых, одним тибетским словом могли переводить разные санскритские слова.

На вскидку, что может таится под тем, что произносится как "лунг" (помня, что "нг" произносится как носовая, а не как по русски слитно две согласных "н" и "г"):
klung - санскр. nadI - река
rlung - санскр. vAyu, prANa, samIraNa - ветер
lung - санскр. Agama, upadesha - писание, устная передача, отрывок, предписание, наставление

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015), Дубинин (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я ж не Наропа, чего меня бить-то?


Из вредности).

----------


## Аше

> А как понять "одним произношением -удержишь 100 дхарани"?


А вот это и я хотел бы знать, что именно здесь хотели сказать под "удержишь 100 дхарани" или можно еще сказать "станешь держателем 100 дхарани".

На тибетском это "gzungs brgya 'dzin par 'gyur ro". Я перевел в общем виде, но если попытаться проникнуть в смысл, то здесь есть варианты. Например, это может значит, одно прочтением этой дхарани, это как будто практик прочитал 100 других дхарани, где под "100" вполне может понимать и как просто "много". Или, здесь может иметься ввиду, что одним прочтением этой дхарани, становишься держателем каких-то 100 дхарани, в смысле титула или в смысле того, что действительно 100 каких то дхарани узнаешь. Или, еще вариант, gzungs кроме дхарани в смысле заклинания, также имеет смысл удержания чего-либо в памяти, например, слов учений, если от этого исходить, то будет нечто вроде "удержишь сто учений", "станешь держателем ста учений". И т.д., вариантов можно плодить много, все зависит от прочтения. В идеале, чтобы понять какой вариант имелся здесь ввиду, надо получить комментарий.

Если кто из переводчиков встречался с подобным в других текстах, интересно услышать мнение коллег.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Здесь есть сложности. Во-первых, тибетский, это такой язык, что разные по написанию слова могут произноситься практически идентично. Во-вторых, одним тибетским словом могли переводить разные санскритские слова.
> 
> На вскидку, что может таится под тем, что произносится как "лунг" (помня, что "нг" произносится как носовая, а не как по русски слитно две согласных "н" и "г"):
> klung - санскр. nadI - река
> rlung - санскр. vAyu, prANa, samIraNa - ветер
> lung - санскр. Agama, upadesha - писание, устная передача, отрывок, предписание, наставление


Интересовал именно ལུང་ lung, за такой развёрнутый ответ Большое Спасибо!

----------


## Нико

> А вот это и я хотел бы знать, что именно здесь хотели сказать под "удержишь 100 дхарани" или можно еще сказать "станешь держателем 100 дхарани".
> 
> На тибетском это "gzungs brgya 'dzin par 'gyur ro". Я перевел в общем виде, но если попытаться проникнуть в смысл, то здесь есть варианты. Например, это может значит, одно прочтением этой дхарани, это как будто практик прочитал 100 других дхарани, где под "100" вполне может понимать и как просто "много". Или, здесь может иметься ввиду, что одним прочтением этой дхарани, становишься держателем каких-то 100 дхарани, в смысле титула или в смысле того, что действительно 100 каких то дхарани узнаешь. Или, еще вариант, gzungs кроме дхарани в смысле заклинания, также имеет смысл удержания чего-либо в памяти, например, слов учений, если от этого исходить, то будет нечто вроде "удержишь сто учений", "станешь держателем ста учений". И т.д., вариантов можно плодить много, все зависит от прочтения. В идеале, чтобы понять какой вариант имелся здесь ввиду, надо получить комментарий.
> 
> Если кто из переводчиков встречался с подобным в других текстах, интересно услышать мнение коллег.


Я встречалась с подобным во многих текстах, но это, увы, не следует понимать буквально. Например: если Вы знаете, что такое практика ньюнг-нэ, там одной дхарани Авалокитешвары не обойдёшься. Нужно дойти до состояния почти предсмертного, чтобы что-то "возымело свой результат".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Одним произношением - удержишь 100 дхарани и без остатка очистишь накопления неблагих действий (санскр. пАпа) за тысячу кальп."


Возможен ли вариант перевода:
если за раз удержишь (концентрацию) в 100 дхарани, то без остатка..

или точнее:
если за одно прочтение ...

----------


## Аше

> Возможен ли вариант перевода:
> если за раз удержишь (концентрацию) в 100 дхарани, то без остатка..


Нет, на тибетском, это два отдельных законченных предложения (1-удержишь, 2-очистишь), на русском я их объединил в одно, чтобы не дублировать "одним произношением". Чтобы можно было перевести в формате "если ..., то ...", между этими предложениями должна быть соответствующая частица, но такого нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, на тибетском, это два отдельных законченных предложения (1-удержишь, 2-очистишь), на русском я их объединил в одно, чтобы не дублировать "одним произношением". Чтобы можно было перевести в формате "если ..., то ...", между этими предложениями должна быть соответствующая частица, но такого нет.


А как то на тибетском звучит?

----------


## Аше

> А как то на тибетском звучит?


Сначала подумал, что вам нужен тибетский этих двух предложений, потом понял, что вы, наверное, спросили как "то" на тибетском звучит  :Smilie: 

Зависит от того, какой смысл этого "то" в контексте предложения на нашем языке. Например, если у нас такой контекст "если (какое то условие), то (делай это)", на тибетском это будет выглядеть как "(какое то условие) na (делай это)". Но вы же сами переводите и давно, зачем троллить то или флудить, вобщем спрашивать, что вы и так, скорее всего, знаете?

----------


## Нико

> Сначала подумал, что вам нужен тибетский этих двух предложений, потом понял, что вы, наверное, спросили как "то" на тибетском звучит 
> 
> Зависит от того, какой смысл этого "то" в контексте предложения на нашем языке. Например, если у нас такой контекст "если (какое то условие), то (делай это)", на тибетском это будет выглядеть как "(какое то условие) na (делай это)". Но вы же сами переводите и давно, зачем троллить то или флудить, вобщем спрашивать, что вы и так, скорее всего, знаете?


ྻНе, я хотела просто фразу).

----------


## Аше

> ྻНе, я хотела просто фразу).


Просто абстрактную фразу вырванную из контекста, которую можно было бы перевести как "то"? Ок - "de"  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Просто абстрактную фразу вырванную из контекста, которую можно было бы перевести как "то"? Ок - "de"


Не, полнее. ) Не можете)?

----------


## Кузьмич

> А как по вашему?


А по-нашему - пятерка  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------

Алексей Л (09.09.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя


Так чем хватать-то, просветите!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Никто не может догадаться- лишь о занятиях соседа, дзогченченпой себя назвавшим, бухающего дважды в месяц...


А что лишь дважды? Уикендов обычно в месяце четыре! Иль два другие посвящает отводу глаз от тайных практик??
Как-будто бегает на лыжах, иль даму свойную гуляет, чтобы никто не заподозрил интеллигентцным сатанистом?

----------


## Аше

> Не, полнее. ) Не можете)?


 :Smilie:  Вы все таки определитесь, вам что нужно, просто фраза или все таки контекст. Если контекст, тогда определите какой, если вам не нравится приведенный мной, потому что иначе я буду просто сидеть и перебирать варианты, играя в "угадай, что загадала Нико"  :Smilie: 

*сосредоточенно пытается прочесть мысли Нико*

Эх, ну давайте еще варианты, если мы говорим про "то" в смысле "следовательно", "по этой причине", тогда это "de phyir".

----------


## Нико

> Вы все таки определитесь, вам что нужно, просто фраза или все таки контекст. Если контекст, тогда определите какой, если вам не нравится приведенный мной, потому что иначе я буду просто сидеть и перебирать варианты, играя в "угадай, что загадала Нико" 
> 
> *сосредоточенно пытается прочесть мысли Нико*
> 
> Эх, ну давайте еще варианты, если мы говорим про "то" в смысле "следовательно", "по этой причине", тогда это "de phyir".


Дайте фразы в контексте, и нечего там гадать. ) Я хочу понять, как будет одновременно "удержишь-очистишь". )

----------


## Аше

> Дайте фразы в контексте, и нечего там гадать. ) Я хочу понять, как будет одновременно "удержишь-очистишь". )


Вы продолжаете быть крайне туманной. Какие фразы в контексте вам дать? Вам нужен тибетский текст той дхарани?

----------


## Нико

> Вы продолжаете быть крайне туманной. Какие фразы в контексте вам дать? Вам нужен тибетский текст той дхарани?


Тибетский текст той дхарани. И никакой туманности).

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Так же он сказал, что и после одного раза могут быть очищены "ооооочень много проступков". Если вы отслеживали тему, то я писал, что такого очищения не прочувствовал. Чеж вы то на меня насели:-)  Это ж не я обет давал, а Манджушри.


А Вы чувствовали наличие "очень многих проступков" до чтения? И продолжаете чувствовать?
А с точки зрения русского языка... Когда мы очищаем зубы, пиджак и совесть, они ведь не пропадают совсем? Наверное, и с кармой так. А "сжигание" кармы совсем - это желание убежать и спрятаться, т.е. отвращение и страх, не гуд совсем. Прошу прощение за вольности в трактовках  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Дубинин

> А что лишь дважды? Уикендов обычно в месяце четыре! Иль два другие посвящает отводу глаз от тайных практик??
> Как-будто бегает на лыжах, иль даму свойную гуляет, чтобы никто не заподозрил интеллигентцным сатанистом?


Что у мирских зовётся пьянкой, и видится закуской так-же, на самом деле прибывает, вратами в суккху для йогина.
Обязан йогин дважды в месяц, соотнесясь с серпом и кругом- божеств порадовать живущих- в деревне дальней Дхармакайи.

----------

Алик (09.09.2015)

----------


## Аше

> Тибетский текст той дхарани. И никакой туманности).


Ура, вот так понятно. Вот, отрывок с удержишь, очистишь:
lan cig bton na gzungs brgya 'dzin par 'gyur ro
bskal pa stong du bsags pa'i sdig pa ma lus par byang bar 'gyur ro

И сразу после него про 100, 200, 300 тысяч:
'bum phrag gcig bzlas na rig pa'i gnas lnga la mkhas par 'gyur ro
'bum phrag gnyis bzlas na thos pa 'dzin par 'gyur ro
'bum phrag gsum bzlas na 'jam dpal gyi sku mthong bar 'gyur ro

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну должно же быть какое-то логичное объяснение, *почему не...*
> Например, Маднжушри пришел, но он невидимый.
> Или: нет никакого Манджушри.
> Или: нет никакого Максима, к которому можно было бы прийти. Как вариант.


Еще вариант: Манджушри не приходит, потому, что сидит. В лотосе. А сидит, потому, что его все время кто-нибудь таким сидящим созерцает! А _так приходить_, сидя - комично... Несолидно!

----------


## Нико

> Ура, вот так понятно. Вот, отрывок с удержишь, очистишь:
> lan cig bton na gzungs brgya 'dzin par 'gyur ro
> bskal pa stong du bsags pa'i sdig pa ma lus par byang bar 'gyur ro
> 
> И сразу после него про 100, 200, 300 тысяч:
> 'bum phrag gcig bzlas na rig pa'i gnas lnga la mkhas par 'gyur ro
> 'bum phrag gnyis bzlas na thos pa 'dzin par 'gyur ro
> 'bum phrag gsum bzlas na 'jam dpal gyi sku mthong bar 'gyur ro


Так, прочитали. И где там одновременно "удержишь-очистишь"?

----------


## Аше

> Так, прочитали. И где там одновременно "удержишь-очистишь"?


А где я говорил про одновременно?

----------


## Нико

> А где я говорил про одновременно?


Чёрт, Вы правда про "одновременно" не говорили. Померещилось))).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Что у мирских зовётся пьянкой, и видится закуской так-же, на самом деле прибывает, вратами в суккху для йогина.
> Обязан йогин дважды в месяц, соотнесясь с серпом и кругом- божеств порадовать живущих- в деревне дальней Дхармакайи.


Когда б мне Дзамбала вспомог, день каждый радовать бы мог!

----------

Дубинин (09.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А вот это и я хотел бы знать, что именно здесь хотели сказать под "удержишь 100 дхарани" или можно еще сказать "станешь держателем 100 дхарани".
> 
> На тибетском это "gzungs brgya 'dzin par 'gyur ro". Я перевел в общем виде, но если попытаться проникнуть в смысл, то здесь есть варианты. Например, это может значит, одно прочтением этой дхарани, это как будто практик прочитал 100 других дхарани, где под "100" вполне может понимать и как просто "много". Или, здесь может иметься ввиду, что одним прочтением этой дхарани, становишься держателем каких-то 100 дхарани, в смысле титула или в смысле того, что действительно 100 каких то дхарани узнаешь. Или, еще вариант, gzungs кроме дхарани в смысле заклинания, также имеет смысл удержания чего-либо в памяти, например, слов учений, если от этого исходить, то будет нечто вроде "удержишь сто учений", "станешь держателем ста учений". И т.д., вариантов можно плодить много, все зависит от прочтения. В идеале, чтобы понять какой вариант имелся здесь ввиду, надо получить комментарий.
> 
> Если кто из переводчиков встречался с подобным в других текстах, интересно услышать мнение коллег.


Мне вот больше нравится версия , что в одной дхарани может быть сущность ста более обширных. Тем более вот как подписан тот сборник :Из сборника "Сердце Великой матери Бхагавати Праджняпарамиты, Гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы сто божеств Тушиты, *Сжатые до сути дхарани коренные тексты* Ганжура",

----------


## Харуказе

> Так чем хватать-то, просветите!


Что хватать?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Что хватать?


"ЭТО".
 Упомянутое Вами в Вашем псто от 08.09.2015 11:41. Чего тут непонятного? Чай, не коан.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Мне вот больше нравится версия , что в одной дхарани может быть сущность ста более обширных. Тем более вот как подписан тот сборник :Из сборника "Сердце Великой матери Бхагавати Праджняпарамиты, Гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы сто божеств Тушиты, *Сжатые до сути дхарани коренные тексты* Ганжура",


Дзогченцы могут сжать аж до буквы "А". Ваще супер.

P.S. Рошаля в буддисты надо бы привлечь. Потом заархивировать все ЦРУ - и взорвать, на благо всех еще живых.

----------


## Нико

> Дзогченцы могут сжать аж до буквы "А". Ваще супер.
> 
> P.S. Рошаля в буддисты надо бы привлечь. Потом заархивировать все ЦРУ - и взорвать, на благо всех еще живых.


Я всегда подозревала, что не одна я на этой земле сумасшедшая...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я всегда подозревала, что не одна я на этой земле сумасшедшая...


Ну, теперь-то ты перестанешь это подозревать?!!

Подозревание - прямой путь! К паранойе!

----------


## Нико

> Ну, теперь-то ты перестанешь это подозревать?!!
> 
> Подозревание - прямой путь! К паранойе!


Не, теперь я однозначно это знаю!)))

----------


## Максим&

Позвольте ещё вопрос.
_Теперь будет сказано так. Великий Ваджрабхайрава, возникший из ваджр тела, речи и ума Господина, пересек Южный Океан и направился в Галаву, город Ямы. Своими невыносимо тяжелыми шестнадцатью стопами он шагал по его шестнадцати железным вместилищам без ворот. Своим точно направленным органом мудрости он сокрушил центральное железное вместилище. 
_
Что есть "орган мудрости" у Ваджрабхайравы -это сила мысли, или нечто о чем мне как-то неловко и подозревать?

----------


## Дубинин

Если кто в курсе вопроса выше, то сразу расскажите до кучи плиз: как происходил метаболизм луковицы в ЖКХ Буратины- съеденной им- в самом начале его жизненного цикла?

----------

Алик (12.09.2015), Крымский (10.09.2015), Кузьмич (10.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Полный курс цикла метаболизма Буратины описан в Сборнике Операция «Вирус»
https://books.google.com.ua/books?id...%D1%8B&f=false

----------

Дубинин (10.09.2015)

----------


## Аше

> Позвольте ещё вопрос.
> _Теперь будет сказано так. Великий Ваджрабхайрава, возникший из ваджр тела, речи и ума Господина, пересек Южный Океан и направился в Галаву, город Ямы. Своими невыносимо тяжелыми шестнадцатью стопами он шагал по его шестнадцати железным вместилищам без ворот. Своим точно направленным органом мудрости он сокрушил центральное железное вместилище. 
> _
> Что есть "орган мудрости" у Ваджрабхайравы -это сила мысли, или нечто о чем мне как-то неловко и подозревать?


"Орган мудрости" у Ваджрабхайравы в этом тексте, это воображение переводчика  :Smilie: 

На русский этот текст переводил Ирхин Валентин Юрьевич (http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/vadjrabhajrava2.shtml). На его сайте не указано с какого источника был выполнен перевод, но, скорее всего, это была английская диссертация "The Vajrabhairava Tantras" датируемая 1990 г., где в переводе с тибетского так и написано "with his single-pointed organ of wisdom".

Если же взглянуть на тибетский, то там написано: "ye shes rtse gcig mtshan ma yis" - "знаком (символом, формой) одноточечной мудрости", т.е. речь, судя по контексту, идет о проявлении Ваджрабхайравы, которое и является символом (знаком, проявленной формой) одноточечной мудрости. И там написано не то, чтобы он сокрушил, а, скорее, подчинил, покорил или метафорично "попрал", на тиб. "brdzis".

----------

Shus (11.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2015), Дубинин (10.09.2015), Максим& (11.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.09.2015)

----------

